# ** Post your non-Hermes indulgences here !! **



## mistikat

Continuing the guilty  pleasures from here:


----------



## thyme

Thank you Anfang. Can't reply to your quote as the previous thread is closed!! Yes it is malachite


----------



## Anfang

mistikat said:


> Continuing the guilty  pleasures from here:


Make sure we will, *mistikat*! :devil:



chincac said:


> Thank you Anfang. Can't reply to your quote as the previous thread is closed!! Yes it is malachite


Bravo, *chincac*! I'm sure on you this is stunning! A superb one, indeed, and the perfect length! Hands down!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*chincac*, can't quote you from the previously closed thread, but major congrats on your stunning VCA *malachite* necklace. It's amazing! 
Wear it in good health and enjoy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> Thank you Anfang. Can't reply to your quote as the previous thread is closed!! Yes it is malachite



Post it again woman!!!! Totally worth it!!!!


----------



## Anfang

israeli_flava said:


> post it again woman!!!! Totally worth it!!!!


+1 !! :d


----------



## hhong001

chincac said:


> Thank you Anfang. Can't reply to your quote as the previous thread is closed!! Yes it is malachite


 

VCA is just so lovely.  Please post modeling pic!!  Congrats!


----------



## PollyGal

Fabulous!!


----------



## Roku

The Longchamp Le Pliage totes are on 20% sale at Nordstrom! Got another large one in Taupe. I love these, they are so light. Can't wait until it gets delivered. Simple pleasures!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> Thank you Anfang. Can't reply to your quote as the previous thread is closed!! Yes it is malachite


 
So pretty!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Roku said:


> The Longchamp Le Pliage totes are on 20% sale at Nordstrom! Got another large one in Taupe. I love these, they are so light. Can't wait until it gets delivered. Simple pleasures!



Yes, I love these totes, too. Simple but practical, especially on rainy days.
Thanks for the heads up on the sale at Nordstoms, *Roku*!
Congrats and enjoy your new taupe bag ~ a great neutral.


----------



## MYH

I've been tempted to buy a "custom" one where you can pick your own colors.  Check out the Longchamp website.  It's quite fun.


----------



## Roku

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, I love these totes, too. Simple but practical, especially on rainy days.
> Thanks for the heads up on the sale at Nordstoms, *Roku*!
> Congrats and enjoy your new taupe bag ~ a great neutral.



Yes totally great, or for international air travel, so that customs doesn't flag you down for carrying something "conspicuously expensive." 

And at $116 a pop for the large (sale price), how can one resist?


----------



## lulilu

MYH said:


> I've been tempted to buy a "custom" one where you can pick your own colors.  Check out the Longchamp website.  It's quite fun.



I am on my second custom one.  I love the large size with long handles.  it holds a ton and stays on your shoulder.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> I've been tempted to buy a "custom" one where you can pick your own colors.  Check out the Longchamp website.  It's quite fun.





lulilu said:


> I am on my second custom one.  I love the large size with long handles.  it holds a ton and stays on your shoulder.



Custom Longchamp bags? Where have I been ~ buying them in Paris and not on their website. 
Here I go, I am checking this out immediately. Thanks, *MYH* and *lulilu*.


----------



## thyme

thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..



Israeli_Flava said:


> Post it again woman!!!! Totally worth it!!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, can't quote you from the previously closed thread, but major congrats on your stunning VCA *malachite* necklace. It's amazing!
> Wear it in good health and enjoy





Anfang said:


> +1 !! :d





PollyGal said:


> Fabulous!!





Hed Kandi said:


> So pretty!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## kewave

^
I love and want the VCA! Green with envy!


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401059



OMG....I die...!

I love VCA, hoping to get my first VCA piece somewhere next year. Many congratulations dear, I am sure this will look fantastic on you. Enjoy !


----------



## Suzie

chincac said:


> thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401059


This is stuinning,  please post in hue he VCA thread  in the jewellery section so everyone can drool.


----------



## Monceau

Roku said:


> The Longchamp Le Pliage totes are on 20% sale at Nordstrom! Got another large one in Taupe. I love these, they are so light. Can't wait until it gets delivered. Simple pleasures!


I love these too! Congrats on a great bag!
Perfect for travel and rainy days. The taupe is my favorite. Picked up mine in Paris after waiting for something like a half hour, I walked in right after a tourist bus! The price at the Nordstrom sale is as good as Paris. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Monceau

chincac said:


> thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401059


Oh my, *Chin*, this is absolutely stunning! A legacy piece, and such a divine one at that!
Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see the modeling pics


----------



## MYH

chincac said:


> thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401059


You lucky lady! Mod shots please!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie".. 












And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!


----------



## TankerToad

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!


Hands Clapping.
Well done!


----------



## Hermes Only

TankerToad said:


> Hands Clapping.
> Well done!



Thanks TT.. The best about this is the Booties I got on SALE.. !!


----------



## Powder Puff

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!


Congrats on your awesome haul! I only managed to pop by my local H&M yesterday n it was almost entirely sold out. I managed to snag 2 pieces....


----------



## Anfang

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!


Bravo, *Hermes Only*! Good job, indeed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!



Fabulous, *Hermes Only*! Great modeling shots and lucky you!


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Fabulous, *Hermes Only*! Great modeling shots and lucky you!


Morning, *Vigee*! You fell down from your bed today !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Morning, *Vigee*! You fell down from your bed today !



I did, *Anfang*! Was up at 4:30am and then went back to sleep for an hour. 
Now I up and rearing to go.


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!



Wow! Great haul! These pieces look fabulous on you!  Congrats on your shopping success


----------



## thyme

thank you all for your lovely comments. will post mod pics soon..



hhong001 said:


> VCA is just so lovely.  Please post modeling pic!!  Congrats!





kewave said:


> ^
> I love and want the VCA! Green with envy!





Suzie said:


> This is stuinning,  please post in hue he VCA thread  in the jewellery section so everyone can drool.





Monceau said:


> Oh my, *Chin*, this is absolutely stunning! A legacy piece, and such a divine one at that!
> Thanks for sharing, can't wait to see the modeling pics





MYH said:


> You lucky lady! Mod shots please!!!





**Chanel** said:


> OMG....I die...!
> 
> I love VCA, hoping to get my first VCA piece somewhere next year. Many congratulations dear, I am sure this will look fantastic on you. Enjoy !



dear *Chanel*, which VCA piece are you thinking of getting?? can't wait to see! it..


----------



## thyme

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!



*Hermes Only* what a great shopping haul!!! and a bargain indeed on the boots!! congrats..


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> dear *Chanel*, which VCA piece are you thinking of getting?? can't wait to see! it..



Dear, I am actually hope that VCA will do something Lapis next year. Although I do like Malachite, Turqoise and the rose gold Alhambra line as well.
It was my plan to get my first VCA this year, but I just got my first two Cartier pieces instead last month and will probably receive a H. bag and perhaps a matching accessoire soon, so that forces me to stay on Ban Islang for a long, long time .
But that's ok, then I have lots of time to think about my first VCA purchase, and in the meantime I can drool over all the gorgeous pics with VCA jewelry of our fellow PF members .


----------



## **Chanel**

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!



Fabulous haul, *Hermes Only*! Enjoy all of them in good health! Btw, I love the way you wear your Maxi Twilly .


----------



## sbones

I treated myself to a dark blue DVF Zarita dress and a pair of CL Lady Gres!


----------



## Suzie

sbones said:


> View attachment 2402637
> View attachment 2402638
> 
> 
> I treated myself to a dark blue DVF Zarita dress and a pair of CL Lady Gres!



Lovely,I am twins with you on the dress.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sbones said:


> View attachment 2402637
> View attachment 2402638
> 
> 
> I treated myself to a dark blue DVF Zarita dress and a pair of CL Lady Gres!



Beautiful, elegant purchases, *sbones*. Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Only

Powder Puff said:


> Congrats on your awesome haul! I only managed to pop by my local H&M yesterday n it was almost entirely sold out. I managed to snag 2 pieces....





Anfang said:


> Bravo, *Hermes Only*! Good job, indeed!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Fabulous, *Hermes Only*! Great modeling shots and lucky you!





luckylove said:


> Wow! Great haul! These pieces look fabulous on you!  Congrats on your shopping success





chincac said:


> *Hermes Only* what a great shopping haul!!! and a bargain indeed on the boots!! congrats..





**Chanel** said:


> Fabulous haul, *Hermes Only*! Enjoy all of them in good health! Btw, I love the way you wear your Maxi Twilly .



Thank You All for your post.. I was so excited to get these Isabel Marant x H&M collection and definitely not bad on my wallet pricewise.. added to that.. I am pleasantly surprised that these collection are very "well-made" ... Specially the Coats.. 

Now, about the Isabel Marant "Dicker" Booties.. its literally on the way and I can't wait to get it and rock it..


----------



## jtc103

chincac said:


> thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2401059


Wow that's stunning!  Emeraude Clic-H GH would be a perfect match!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!



you will look fab with the silver *Vigee*!! would you post a mod pic when you wear these please?


----------



## Luckydogmom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!



Beautiful! Oh my goodness, so girly, girly...I love your treasures!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> you will look fab with the silver *Vigee*!! would you post a mod pic when you wear these please?



Absolutely, I will, *chincac*. Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Luckydogmom said:


> Beautiful! Oh my goodness, so girly, girly...I love your treasures!



Thanks, *LDM*! The more feminine, the better!


----------



## **Chanel**

sbones said:


> View attachment 2402637
> View attachment 2402638
> 
> 
> I treated myself to a dark blue DVF Zarita dress and a pair of CL Lady Gres!



Great purchases, *sbones* !


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!



A perfect match, *Vigee* !


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!


Oh *Vigee* !!! What a pretty, joyful pic ! Perfect pairing! And your YSL clutch is perfect for your next vacation, you'll glow!


----------



## Powder Puff

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!


Awesome match!!


----------



## TankerToad

My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
They are iridescent!
With one of my fav GMs
Love the frosty winter vibe of these


----------



## sbones

I love the uggs!! That colour is lovely - mine are the super thick soled ones that are so far from ladylike, but these are so pretty!


----------



## TankerToad

Chanel pin
Scotland collection
Was lucky to find this


----------



## Nico_79

TankerToad said:


> Chanel pin
> Scotland collection
> Was lucky to find this


Ahh I loved this collection from Chanel, the Scottish influence was fantastic.


----------



## Millicat

TankerToad said:


> My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
> They are iridescent!
> With one of my fav GMs
> Love the frosty winter vibe of these



That's a great combination, TT 
Please post modelling pics when you're wearing this combi.


----------



## Anfang

TankerToad said:


> My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
> They are iridescent!
> With one of my fav GMs
> Love the frosty winter vibe of these


*TT*, just looking at your pic, I feel warm! 



TankerToad said:


> Chanel pin
> Scotland collection
> Was lucky to find this


This Scotland collection was awesome! Love this!


----------



## cr1stalangel

TankerToad said:


> My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
> They are iridescent!
> With one of my fav GMs
> Love the frosty winter vibe of these



Oh TT, that is perfect! Pretty and comfortable. 
Would you mind sharing the specs please ? Like model number or name. TIA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
> They are iridescent!
> With one of my fav GMs
> Love the frosty winter vibe of these





TankerToad said:


> Chanel pin
> Scotland collection
> Was lucky to find this



*TT*, fantastic new purchases, congrats! I haven't seen Uggs in that color and love them ~ that Chanel pin? Exquisite!


----------



## TankerToad

cr1stalangel said:


> Oh TT, that is perfect! Pretty and comfortable.
> Would you mind sharing the specs please ? Like model number or name. TIA!


Here you go!


----------



## fightthesunrise

TankerToad said:


> My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
> They are iridescent!
> With one of my fav GMs
> Love the frosty winter vibe of these


Sometimes I'm a fan of Uggs, and sometimes I'm not. But I'm really digging the iridescence of these! What other colors do they come in?



TankerToad said:


> Chanel pin
> Scotland collection
> Was lucky to find this


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## cr1stalangel

TankerToad said:


> Here you go!



Thank you so much TT!


----------



## Nico_79

Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!


Gorgeous! 

Ahh, I love the flu sometimes for that reason. Reminds me of Emily Blunt's character from The Devil Wears Prada.  But congrats on the weight loss and the lovely indulgences!


----------



## Nico_79

fightthesunrise said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Ahh, I love the flu sometimes for that reason. Reminds me of Emily Blunt's character from The Devil Wears Prada.  But congrats on the weight loss and the lovely indulgences!


Thank you! Haha I totally agree, it's the only good thing that comes from the stomach flu. Plus the retail therapy doesn't hurt either!


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!



 great side effect eh?? congrats on your pretty Chanel items..


----------



## Nico_79

chincac said:


> great side effect eh?? congrats on your pretty Chanel items..


 I'm trying to keep this weight loss permanent, hopefully lose a bit more before the Holidays too. There's always too much food in December!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!



*Nico*, major congrats on losing 6 lbs and buying such pretty items at Chanel. Love them!!
They are gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nico*, major congrats on losing 6 lbs and buying such pretty items at Chanel. Love them!!
> They are gorgeous!


Thank you *Vigee*, I actually went in looking to purchase a different purse, but fell in love with this nude beauty. The ring was an afterthought, dangers of browsing in the boutique!


----------



## Jadeite

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!




Vigee you are a star! I'd be absolutely dazzled if I see you.


----------



## Jadeite

Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!
> [/IMG]




I'm late on patting you on the back for such lovely finds. The whole collection is not a bad idea...


----------



## Jadeite

TankerToad said:


> My new Uggs&#10052;&#65039;
> 
> They are iridescent!
> 
> With one of my fav GMs
> 
> Love the frosty winter vibe of these




Oh those uggs! Love the iridescent idea.


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!




Double congrats! Well deserved after recovery and glad you rewarded yourself.


----------



## martiniandlace

VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!



Oooooh!!!. You would be a vision in silver wearing these accessories. 
Silver lace dress....or silver lace skirt and satin white shirt???. How are you going to wear these?


----------



## martiniandlace

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!



Hope you feel better...You will feel much better with the weight loss and Chanel.


----------



## sassygee

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!


 
Any excuse is good for making wonderful Chanel purposes.  Enjoy your new CJ and WOC/purse????. Not sure, I looks like a WOC to me.  Great neutral color.


----------



## lulilu

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!



Whenever a friend has been sick, I always ask "well, did you at least lose weight?"  So I had to laugh at your post!  Great Chanel stuff.


----------



## Powder Puff

lulilu said:


> Whenever a friend has been sick, I always ask "well, did you at least lose weight?"  So I had to laugh at your post!  Great Chanel stuff.


Ha ha +1!!!
I always say at least there's one good thing out of getting sick! Weight loss!! 
Congrats Nico on your wonderful purchases!!


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Indulged myself at the Chanel boutique after losing 6 lbs to a flu!


Well done, *Nico*! Cheers for the flu and enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

martiniandlace said:


> Oooooh!!!. You would be a vision in silver wearing these accessories.
> Silver lace dress....or silver lace skirt and satin white shirt???. How are you going to wear these?



*martiniandlace*, I love the idea of a silver lace skirt with a white satin shirt or even a LBD


----------



## Nico_79

Jadeite said:


> Double congrats! Well deserved after recovery and glad you rewarded yourself.



Thanks Jadeite! I haven't been this sick since 5 years ago when that Norwalk virus was going around. Luckily I knew how to take care of myself and stay hydrated. A few people have gone to the ER with severe dehydration.



martiniandlace said:


> Hope you feel better...You will feel much better with the weight loss and Chanel.



Thank you dear! I am feeling much better, honestly feel rejuvenated and energetic. So happy to be able to go outside even if it's freezing cold.



sassygee said:


> Any excuse is good for making wonderful Chanel purposes.  Enjoy your new CJ and WOC/purse????. Not sure, I looks like a WOC to me.  Great neutral color.





lulilu said:


> Whenever a friend has been sick, I always ask "well, did you at least lose weight?"  So I had to laugh at your post!  Great Chanel stuff.



 It's the ONLY good thing about getting the flu. Instant no-work required weight loss! 



Powder Puff said:


> Ha ha +1!!!
> I always say at least there's one good thing out of getting sick! Weight loss!!
> Congrats Nico on your wonderful purchases!!



Thanks Powder Puff! Looking forward to wearing both pieces out to dinner.



Anfang said:


> Well done, *Nico*! Cheers for the flu and enjoy!



Thank you Anfang! I've met my quota of one flu/cold per winter. Now I can enjoy my Holidays illness free.


----------



## Nico_79

sassygee said:


> Any excuse is good for making wonderful Chanel purposes.  Enjoy your new CJ and WOC/purse????. Not sure, I looks like a WOC to me.  Great neutral color.



Sassygee, thank you! You are correct, it's a WOC. I didn't intend to buy this as I have two already, but the colour and style was so endearing. Plus my SA said it was the only nude colour they were getting, had to grab it up!


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks Jadeite! I haven't been this sick since 5 years ago when that Norwalk virus was going around. Luckily I knew how to take care of myself and stay hydrated. A few people have gone to the ER with severe dehydration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! I am feeling much better, honestly feel rejuvenated and energetic. So happy to be able to go outside even if it's freezing cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ONLY good thing about getting the flu. Instant no-work required weight loss!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Powder Puff! Looking forward to wearing both pieces out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Anfang! I've met my quota of one flu/cold per winter. *Now I can enjoy my Holidays illness free.*


Which is fine! But I'm sorry to hear you were so sick! Double good reason for this Chanel stop-over!


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> Which is fine! But I'm sorry to hear you were so sick! Double good reason for this Chanel stop-over!



 It's true, Chanel is a great pick me up. The worst part of being sick is being home-bound, plus it was DH's bday that week too. I felt like such a horrible wife, I need to make it up to him for taking care of me.


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> It's true, Chanel is a great pick me up. The worst part of being sick is being home-bound, plus it was DH's bday that week too. I felt like such a horrible wife, I need to make it up to him for taking care of me.


Such a sweetie guy! You probably deserve it!


----------



## Anfang

^When you're not hauting Chanel and H!


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> Such a sweetie guy! You probably deserve it!





Anfang said:


> ^When you're not hauting Chanel and H!



:lolots: It's very true. I am going to be a good girl for the rest of the year, yeah I know it's only one month okay?


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> :lolots: It's very true. I am going to be a good girl for the rest of the year, yeah I know it's only one month okay?


Let's be realistic! Tomorrow is Black Friday, doesn't count! I bet you'll resist one week, no more!


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> Let's be realistic! Tomorrow is Black Friday, doesn't count! I bet you'll resist one week, no more!


Okay, tomorrow doesn't count! Maybe I can try to stay on Ban Island for December? Ugh...there are Christmas presents to buy! Okay okay, no presents for myself! Although if my H SA calls, it doesn't count too okay?


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> Okay, tomorrow doesn't count! Maybe I can try to stay on Ban Island for December? Ugh...there are Christmas presents to buy! Okay okay, no presents for myself! Although if my H SA calls, it doesn't count too okay?


Deal!


----------



## MYH

I could not resist.  It was on sale! That's my defense.  I ordered it this morning.  Will play show n'tell when it arrives.  Anyone want to be my twin? BTW - this brand Maiyet has some to die for horn jewelry. Just sayin'
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=00505025355598&cgid=BARNEYS&index=30


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> I could not resist.  It was on sale! That's my defense.  I ordered it this morning.  Will play show n'tell when it arrives.  Anyone want to be my twin? BTW - this brand Maiyet has some to die for horn jewelry. Just sayin'
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=00505025355598&cgid=BARNEYS&index=30


That's so cool looking MYH! I am refusing to look the jewelry for fear of falling off the wagon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> I could not resist.  It was on sale! That's my defense.  I ordered it this morning.  Will play show n'tell when it arrives.  Anyone want to be my twin? BTW - this brand Maiyet has some to die for horn jewelry. Just sayin'
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=00505025355598&cgid=BARNEYS&index=30



*MYH*, I am on a clutch kick and LOVE black with GHW  ~ great price, too! 
Can't blame you for buying it


----------



## Anfang

MYH said:


> I could not resist.  It was on sale! That's my defense.  I ordered it this morning.  Will play show n'tell when it arrives.  Anyone want to be my twin? BTW - this brand Maiyet has some to die for horn jewelry. Just sayin'
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=00505025355598&cgid=BARNEYS&index=30


*MYH*, just perfect! I probably wouldn't have resisted too!


----------



## MYH

Nico_79 said:


> That's so cool looking MYH! I am refusing to look the jewelry for fear of falling off the wagon!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MYH*, I am on a clutch kick and LOVE black with GHW  ~ great price, too!
> Can't blame you for buying it





Anfang said:


> *MYH*, just perfect! I probably wouldn't have resisted too!



I'm glad I'm in good company!  Nico-79 - just take a peek at the horn jewelry on Barneys website.  I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> I'm glad I'm in good company!  Nico-79 - just take a peek at the horn jewelry on Barneys website.  I promise you won't be disappointed.


Ahhh I took a peek, it's so pretty! I love the cuffs with horn inlay. Must resist or send link to DH.


----------



## MYH

Nico_79 said:


> Ahhh I took a peek, it's so pretty! I love the cuffs with horn inlay. Must resist or send link to DH.


Want me to send an anonymous email with link to your DH?


----------



## Jadeite

MYH said:


> I could not resist.  It was on sale! That's my defense.  I ordered it this morning.  Will play show n'tell when it arrives.  Anyone want to be my twin? BTW - this brand Maiyet has some to die for horn jewelry. Just sayin'
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...Show?pid=00505025355598&cgid=BARNEYS&index=30




That's real pretty, what's the point of resisting.


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> Want me to send an anonymous email with link to your DH?



 It's a nice thought MYH, but I came home to see a present already under the tree!  Maybe he got the other hints I gave him!


----------



## kewave

Finally joined the VCA club - Alhambra Vintage 20 motifs MOP YG necklace


----------



## MYH

kewave said:


> Finally joined the VCA club - Alhambra Vintage 20 motifs MOP YG necklace


Oh how very exciting! You will love it and wear it to death.  It is so versatile and can be dressed up or down.  I can't imagine not having my VCA pieces. Modeling pics please!


----------



## MYH

On another note, the Maiyet clutch arrived and although it was a gorgeous design, the leather was all dented and scratched.    I sent it right back and don't have the confidence to order from Barney's online again.  Plus, they charge a $8 restocking fee for any returns. It's not the money that matters but the principle!  If you send me a damaged item, why should I pay $8 for your mistake? Ugh


----------



## Anfang

kewave said:


> Finally joined the VCA club - Alhambra Vintage 20 motifs MOP YG necklace


Wow, major congrats, *kewave*! Please post some mod pics!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Finally joined the VCA club - Alhambra Vintage 20 motifs MOP YG necklace



*kewave*, would definitely like to see a few pics. Major congrats!



MYH said:


> On another note, the Maiyet clutch arrived and although it was a gorgeous design, the leather was all dented and scratched.    I sent it right back and don't have the confidence to order from Barney's online again.  Plus, they charge a $8 restocking fee for any returns. It's not the money that matters but the principle!  If you send me a damaged item, why should I pay $8 for your mistake? Ugh



Shame on Barney's online, *MYH*!


----------



## Nico_79

kewave said:


> Finally joined the VCA club - Alhambra Vintage 20 motifs MOP YG necklace



Congrats kewave! I agree with others, mod pics please! 



MYH said:


> On another note, the Maiyet clutch arrived and although it was a gorgeous design, the leather was all dented and scratched.    I sent it right back and don't have the confidence to order from Barney's online again.  Plus, they charge a $8 restocking fee for any returns. It's not the money that matters but the principle!  If you send me a damaged item, why should I pay $8 for your mistake? Ugh



MYH, that's so unfortunate! I can't believe they charge a restocking fee too when it's their fault!


----------



## Nico_79

Picked up something Naughty and Nice.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Roku said:


> The Longchamp Le Pliage totes are on 20% sale at Nordstrom! Got another large one in Taupe. I love these, they are so light. Can't wait until it gets delivered. Simple pleasures!


 
I love Le Pliage totes! Taupe is such a versatile color!



chincac said:


> thank you ladies...*Israeli_Flava* and *Anfang*, here is the pic again!! don't have mod pics yet..
> 
> View attachment 2401059


 
Breathtaking! Congrats!



Hermes Only said:


> I survived the Isabel Marant x HM week... I bought almost the entire Men's Collection (8 Pieces). Here's my Instagram "Selfie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. I got these FABULOUS Isabel Marant Dicker Booties in Bordeaux (Non-H&M) from Lagarconne.com on SALE 50% OFF.. Yes, These Boots and other colors are on SALE.. ....Arriving this week.. I'm soo excited!


 
I'm so glad you were able to score the IM for H&M pieces! Everything looks fab on you! Sadly, I missed out on everything. I may try to find a few items on eBay after the prices go down a bit. There is no way I am paying 3 times retail!



sbones said:


> View attachment 2402637
> View attachment 2402638
> 
> 
> I treated myself to a dark blue DVF Zarita dress and a pair of CL Lady Gres!


 
Lovely items!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> YSL silver metallic clutch from DH to coordinate with H Ottomane kitten heels.
> Actually, a holiday present that I opened early, but perfect for resort!


 
Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## Anfang

Nico, I can see there that you have been a very bad girl today! &#128516; your shoes are TDF, esp the Valentinos!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> Picked up something Naughty and Nice.



LOVE. Excellent choices, *Nico*!


----------



## thyme

Nico_79 said:


> Picked up something Naughty and Nice.



gorgeous shoes!!! congrats! 



HermesNewbie said:


> Breathtaking! Congrats!



thank you!


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> Nico, I can see there that you have been a very bad girl today! &#128516; your shoes are TDF, esp the Valentinos!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE. Excellent choices, *Nico*!





chincac said:


> gorgeous shoes!!! congrats!



Thank you ladies. I totally caved on the Valentinos since I've been wearing my flat rockstuds non-stop. Figured it was worth the cost! The CL's are practical I think....


----------



## Julide

Nico_79 said:


> Picked up something Naughty and Nice.



I have to ask...which one is naughty and which one is nice?Congrats on your beautiful shoes Nico!!


----------



## Julide

Congrats Kewave on your VCA!

MYH I hate the restocking fees! Sorry the bag didn't work out.


----------



## Jadeite

Nico_79 said:


> Picked up something Naughty and Nice.



wow! it says there Don't Mess with Me!


----------



## livethelake

MYH said:


> On another note, the Maiyet clutch arrived and although it was a gorgeous design, the leather was all dented and scratched.    I sent it right back and don't have the confidence to order from Barney's online again.  Plus, they charge a $8 restocking fee for any returns. It's not the money that matters but the principle!  If you send me a damaged item, why should I pay $8 for your mistake? Ugh



Are you sure it's a restocking fee?  Barneys charges for returns if you used their return label.

If you call them and ask for a waiver of return shipping because the clutch was damaged, they will refund you.  (at least this is my experience with Barneys  )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

livethelake said:


> Are you sure it's a restocking fee?  Barneys charges for returns if you used their return label.
> 
> *If you call them and ask for a waiver of return shipping because the clutch was damaged, they will refund you. * (at least this is my experience with Barneys  )



I agree, and would definitely call Barneys and explain the situation. You should receive a credit for the restocking fee.


----------



## crochetbella

Love seeing all of your pics! 

Nico, those shoes are beautiful!!!

I went to H this week fully intending to pick out a Christmas gift for me  but they had nothing tempting at all. So I went to LV and got a Keepall. It worked out for the best because I really needed this as my old suitcase completely fell apart a few trips ago.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

crochetbella said:


> Love seeing all of your pics!
> 
> Nico, those shoes are beautiful!!!
> 
> I went to H this week fully intending to pick out a Christmas gift for me  but they had nothing tempting at all. So I went to LV and got a Keepall. It worked out for the best because I really needed this as my old suitcase completely fell apart a few trips ago.



*crochetbella*, love your LV damier keepall ~ we all have them in our family and use them constantly. Major congrats! A perfect Christmas gift for you!


----------



## MYH

livethelake said:


> Are you sure it's a restocking fee?  Barneys charges for returns if you used their return label.
> 
> If you call them and ask for a waiver of return shipping because the clutch was damaged, they will refund you.  (at least this is my experience with Barneys  )



Yes! This is exactly what I did and they agreed to waive the return fee.


----------



## lovely64

Kick-*** booties.


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> Kick-*** booties.



So cool.. You will rock this!!


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> So cool.. You will rock this!!



Thank you! I hope they arrive before christmas!


----------



## Nico_79

Julide said:


> I have to ask...which one is naughty and which one is nice?Congrats on your beautiful shoes Nico!!



Hehe...I am not really sure either Julide and that's why I love them both! 



Jadeite said:


> wow! it says there Don't Mess with Me!



 Maybe! There are definitely days when I need to make that impression on people.



crochetbella said:


> Love seeing all of your pics!
> 
> Nico, those shoes are beautiful!!!
> 
> I went to H this week fully intending to pick out a Christmas gift for me  but they had nothing tempting at all. So I went to LV and got a Keepall. It worked out for the best because I really needed this as my old suitcase completely fell apart a few trips ago.



Thank you crochetbella!

Love your knew keepall, definitely handy for traveling. Durable, lightweight and chic!



lovely64 said:


> Kick-*** booties.
> 
> View attachment 2431927



Definitely lovely64!


----------



## Grande Latte

Small Chloe python paraty in scuba blue.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Grande Latte said:


> Small Chloe python paraty in scuba blue.



OMG, that is one very beautiful Chloe bag, *Grande Latte*! Congrats!


----------



## Pursebop

*My Dallas bound 'carry on' with my favorite bags for the CHANEL métiers d'art runway show called Paris-Dallas last week! ** ******** was one of the lucky ones *


----------



## PrincessCypress

Grande Latte said:


> Small Chloe python paraty in scuba blue.



Grande Latte, I've never ventured into the land of Chloe, but your gorgie paraty is coaxing me to go for a visit! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jadeite

Grande Latte said:


> Small Chloe python paraty in scuba blue.




This is so lovely. It's not often to see a full python bag.


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *My Dallas bound 'carry on' with my favorite bags for the CHANEL métiers d'art runway show called Paris-Dallas last week! ** ******** was one of the lucky ones *




Thats fabulous.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jadeite said:


> This is so lovely. It's not often to see a full python bag.





Jadeite said:


> This is so lovely. It's not often to see a full python bag.





PrincessCypress said:


> Grande Latte, I've never ventured into the land of Chloe, but your gorgie paraty is coaxing me to go for a visit! She is absolutely beautiful!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, that is one very beautiful Chloe bag, *Grande Latte*! Congrats!


      Thank you.  This is a fun bag. Since the price tag isn't so high and it went on sale, I grabbed it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Pursebop

Jadeite said:


> Thats fabulous.



*thanks so much Jadeite, experiences I will treasure forever...*


----------



## sassygee

******** said:


> *My Dallas bound 'carry on' with my favorite bags for the CHANEL métiers d'art runway show called Paris-Dallas last week! ** ******** was one of the lucky ones *


*Congrats on your invitation.  I have been anxiously waiting for your reveal and update on events.  I am going to make more of an effort over the holidays to spend more time c*atch*ing up on TPF.  Can't wait to see** what you bought.*


----------



## sassygee

*I have arrived at my holiday destination, by the beach of course.  I will keep posted over the next two weeks for the ******** event, gala, extravaganza.  I am sure over the next two weeks that I will love sharing in your joy.*

*Happy Holidays*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrincessCypress said:


> Grande Latte,* I've never ventured into the land of Chloe*, but your gorgie paraty is coaxing me to go for a visit! She is absolutely beautiful!



Love Chloe bags! Both my DDs have them and they get so much use.


----------



## CocoSoCo

******** said:


> *My Dallas bound 'carry on' with my favorite bags for the CHANEL métiers d'art runway show called Paris-Dallas last week! ** ******** was one of the lucky ones *







VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, that is one very beautiful Chloe bag, *Grande Latte*! Congrats!




I'm in love with your so-black bag. Beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

A Nook Tablet with a Soufre cover to
Match my new Soufre Silkin wallet&#128155;


----------



## TankerToad

Lightweight uggs
I'm a bit obsessed lately with uggs


----------



## TankerToad

Here with my cotton mousse Brazil GM 
They sort of go together
At least in my mind they do&#128156;


----------



## Maedi

TankerToad said:


> Here with my cotton mousse Brazil GM
> They sort of go together
> At least in my mind they do&#128156;



They do  Fun UGGs - I haven't seen these before. 
And your yellow accessories are wonderful especially to brighten this time of the year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> A Nook Tablet with a Soufre cover to
> Match my new Soufre Silkin wallet&#128155;



Gorgeous! How much do you like your nook tablet?



TankerToad said:


> Lightweight uggs
> I'm a bit obsessed lately with uggs



I couldn't live without uggs, *TT*.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Lightweight uggs
> I'm a bit obsessed lately with uggs



Where did you get these? I love them and can use some new uggs.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Where did you get these? I love them and can use some new uggs.



Ill pm you
These are cotton with only a fleece foot liner 
Very lightweight - a summer ugg or for the tropics or resort.


----------



## Millicat

Loewe vintage crossbody


----------



## TankerToad

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous! How much do you like your nook tablet?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't live without uggs, *TT*.



It's brand new- and this is the nook tablet so it does email and is wifi Enabled 
The battery life isn't as long as the new backlit Nook
I will report back after use-
Thought it might  be nice for long trips where I don't feel like taking out and booting up
my laptop
When I saw the "Soufre " cover I had to have it!!


----------



## lovely64

Paris haul.


----------



## gymangel812

lovely64 said:


> Paris haul.
> View attachment 2468444
> 
> View attachment 2468445
> 
> View attachment 2468446
> 
> View attachment 2468447
> 
> View attachment 2468448
> 
> View attachment 2468449


great haul! i love the boy, i really need to get one! is the hapi bamboo?


----------



## lovely64

gymangel812 said:


> great haul! i love the boy, i really need to get one! is the hapi bamboo?



Thank you! I am already thinking about getting the small boy in a pop colour, lol! This is actually my first Chanel bag!

Yes, the hapi is bamboo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Paris haul.
> View attachment 2468444
> 
> View attachment 2468445
> 
> View attachment 2468446
> 
> View attachment 2468447
> 
> View attachment 2468448
> 
> View attachment 2468449



Great loot, *Kat*. Love all of it ~ major congrats!


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Loewe vintage crossbody



you have a knack of finding these treasures!! very classy bag..



lovely64 said:


> Paris haul.



whoa...love all the neon colour bracelets and sandals!! you rock them...and congrats on the boy..


----------



## Jadeite

lovely64 said:


> Paris haul.
> View attachment 2468444
> 
> View attachment 2468445
> 
> View attachment 2468446
> 
> View attachment 2468447
> 
> View attachment 2468448
> 
> View attachment 2468449




It's a rainbow you found there.


----------



## Jadeite

Millicat said:


> Loewe vintage crossbody




I'm kinda late to see this but... Wow! That napa certainly must be oh so buttery soft...


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great loot, *Kat*. Love all of it ~ major congrats!


 


chincac said:


> you have a knack of finding these treasures!! very classy bag..
> 
> 
> 
> whoa...love all the neon colour bracelets and sandals!! you rock them...and congrats on the boy..


 


Jadeite said:


> It's a rainbow you found there.


 Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Pomellato 67 bracelet


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Valentino's Stud
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gymangel812

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino's Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


gorgeous! i have the strass version i love rockstuds, they're comfy & pretty!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you Gymangel812! 
I tired them on and I had to have them! 



gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous! i have the strass version i love rockstuds, they're comfy & pretty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Pomellato 67 bracelet





angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino's Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Beautiful non-H indulgences, *Hermes Nuttynut* and *angelicskater*!
Congrats to both of you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful non-H indulgences, *Hermes Nuttynut* and *angelicskater*!
> Congrats to both of you



Thank you, Vigee!!


----------



## lulilu

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Pomellato 67 bracelet



I love Pomellato and the silver collection has found its way into my jewelry box.  Love it!  Yours is a beauty.


----------



## Suzie

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino's Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I have the same pair, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Jadeite

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Pomellato 67 bracelet


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lulilu said:


> I love Pomellato and the silver collection has found its way into my jewelry box.  Love it!  Yours is a beauty.



Thanks *lulilu*!!  

I became obsessed with this piece and wouldn't rest until I got it!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Jadeite said:


>



Thank you *Jadeite*!!


----------



## Chander

Looking forward to adding some H to my DY collection! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## angelicskater16

Suzie they sure are gorgeous! 




Suzie said:


> I have the same pair, they are gorgeous.


----------



## angelicskater16

VigeeLeBrun, thanks! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful non-H indulgences, *Hermes Nuttynut* and *angelicskater*!
> Congrats to both of you


----------



## Jadeite

Chander said:


> Looking forward to adding some H to my DY collection! Thanks for letting me share.



Can you identify the style please?


----------



## Jadeite

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino's Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looks utterly wicked.


----------



## angelicskater16

Jadeite thank you!!! Cant wait to wear them! 



Jadeite said:


> Looks utterly wicked.


----------



## Chander

Jadeite said:


> Can you identify the style please?


 
The small one is the gold x style, and the other is the cable classic with gold and pearls (7mm) First one was from Neiman's and the other was from the DY store at SouthPark Charlotte !


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just got a CC Skye "Jagger" bracelet. Pairs quite well with my black Nike Fuel Band!


----------



## gymangel812

what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:



*gymangel*, congrats on your CL sale buys, they are all fantastic! 
I can't even get to a store with all this snow today


----------



## Chander

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:


Love your CL's. What is the style name for the pink flats on the top right pic? Thanks.


----------



## gymangel812

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *gymangel*, congrats on your CL sale buys, they are all fantastic!
> I can't even get to a store with all this snow today


thanks!



Chander said:


> Love your CL's. What is the style name for the pink flats on the top right pic? Thanks.


thank you! they are grenadine patent spiked pigalle flats


----------



## PrincessCypress

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:



Oh, my! Those blue & burgundy snakeskin / python ones are fabulous!!!


----------



## pepsimax

shoes from the sales:


----------



## pepsimax

more shoes.


----------



## pepsimax

and more...


----------



## pepsimax

Last pairs:


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Pomellato 67 bracelet



OH MY!!! It looks fabulous on you, my dear Hermes Nuttynut. Pure class.



angelicskater16 said:


> My new Valentino's Stud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474062
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



congrats angelicskater!! I can only imagine how stunning you will look wearing these boots.



Chander said:


> Looking forward to adding some H to my DY collection! Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty, dear Chander. Thanks for sharing with us.



PrincessCypress said:


> Just got a CC Skye "Jagger" bracelet. Pairs quite well with my black Nike Fuel Band!



What a fun stack. Looking so lovely!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:





pepsimax said:


> Last pairs:



OH GOSH!!!! I can't take it anymore!!! All these gorgy shoes!!!


----------



## lovely64

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:



Great haul!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hermesdaisuki said:


> OH MY!!! It looks fabulous on you, my dear Hermes Nuttynut. Pure class.



You are so kind, *hermesdaisuki*! Thank you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pepsimax said:


> Last pairs:



*pepsimax*, I can't decide which ones I like best ~ they are all great! Major congrats


----------



## chicinthecity777

pepsimax said:


> and more...



I LOVE all your boots! Would you mind telling me who is the 2nd pair by? TIA!


----------



## pepsimax

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I LOVE all your boots! Would you mind telling me who is the 2nd pair by? TIA!


Its Chloe first,then Saint Laurent boots, and Saint Laurent high top sneakers.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pepsimax said:


> Its Chloe first,then Saint Laurent boots, and Saint Laurent high top sneakers.



All are TDF, great choices, *pepsimax*!


----------



## pepsimax

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All are TDF, great choices, *pepsimax*!


Thanks, VigeeLeBrun


----------



## Chander

gymangel812 said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> thank you! they are grenadine patent spiked pigalle flats


 
Thanks so much!  Might be my next shoe purchase if I can find them


----------



## Madam Bijoux

No Kelly bag (or any other H bag for that matter) should travel without one of these:  a Montblanc Princess Grace pen.  The barrel is purple and the stone on the clip is a topaz. This pen is a rollerball. And it is also available as a fountain pen or a ball point.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Another--The clip follows the neckline of her dress.


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another--The clip follows the neckline of her dress.



Lovely!! I love fountain pens!


----------



## TankerToad

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another--The clip follows the neckline of her dress.


 This is exquisite....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Julide said:


> Lovely!! I love fountain pens!





TankerToad said:


> This is exquisite....



Thank you, Julide and Tanker Toad


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> No Kelly bag (or any other H bag for that matter) should travel without one of these:  a Montblanc Princess Grace pen.  The barrel is purple and the stone on the clip is a topaz. This pen is a rollerball. And it is also available as a fountain pen or a ball point.



*Madam Bijoux*, so elegant! I love and want this pen, too


----------



## catsinthebag

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another--The clip follows the neckline of her dress.



I love pens, and absolutely love how they thought out the details on this one. Hmmm... maybe an idea for the birthday wish list ....


----------



## PrincessCypress

I went to Tiffany & Co. to look for a small wallet and I ended up getting a card case because the leather looked so much like fjord! The salesperson said this was the first time he saw such a large grain on their leather goods, since they're typically a small grain smooth leather. I took a photo of it with my cassis Garden Party in fjord...I think they look so good together! 

I also got a jewelry case in silver, which fits my purse hook/bracelet perfectly. I absolutely love both SLGs, especially since the card case is made in Italy and the jewelry case is made in Spain. Now all I need is a little coin purse!


----------



## lovely64

A few things. I am addicted to rockstuds.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Madam Bijoux*, so elegant! I love and want this pen, too





catsinthebag said:


> I love pens, and absolutely love how they thought out the details on this one. Hmmm... maybe an idea for the birthday wish list ....



Thank you, VigeeLeBrun and Catsinthebag.


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> A few things. I am addicted to rockstuds.
> 
> View attachment 2488521
> 
> View attachment 2488522



I really LOVE this ensemble you compiled, lovely64...the color combination is amazing!!!


----------



## lovely64

PrincessCypress said:


> I really LOVE this ensemble you compiled, lovely64...the color combination is amazing!!!



Thank you! The dress is Carven, makes me wish for summer or that I was living in australia right now, lol!


----------



## pasdedeux1

catsinthebag said:


> I love pens, and absolutely love how they thought out the details on this one. Hmmm... maybe an idea for the birthday wish list ....



I too love pens, but I just cannot be trusted with extremely expensive small things. the fact that I have managed to not lose my engagement ring is amazing. I lose all sorts of small things-- i absently set them somewhere and never see them again. For me to have a nice pen: disaster. 

Hence why I stick to bags 

My new indulgence from today in Las Vegas, pardon the crazy watermarks, been having issues lately:


----------



## lovely64

pasdedeux1 said:


> I too love pens, but I just cannot be trusted with extremely expensive small things. the fact that I have managed to not lose my engagement ring is amazing. I lose all sorts of small things-- i absently set them somewhere and never see them again. For me to have a nice pen: disaster.
> 
> Hence why I stick to bags
> 
> My new indulgence from today in Las Vegas, pardon the crazy watermarks, been having issues lately:



I love your bracelet! Such a wonderful colour!


----------



## lovely64

Love at first sight!


----------



## xquizit01

Sam Edelman Skye Bootie


----------



## fightthesunrise

xquizit01 said:


> Sam Edelman Skye Bootie




These are gorgeous!


----------



## xquizit01

fightthesunrise said:


> These are gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2492643
> 
> View attachment 2492644



Kat, all your rockstuds are making me crazy!  I have a pair of flats but I am finding myself needing a pair of kitten heels too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, love all your new non-H purchases! They are all great


----------



## TankerToad

Had an amazing weekend in NYC for Fashion Week and love how Manhattan is the smallest big town EVER. Ran into several tPFers and friends~and couldnt resist a little something that says NYC to me.
Lanvin calf hair zebra boots. Over the top but really really fun~


----------



## PrincessCypress

TankerToad said:


> Had an amazing weekend in NYC for Fashion Week and love how Manhattan is the smallest big town EVER. Ran into several tPFers and friends~and couldnt resist a little something that says NYC to me.
> Lanvin calf hair zebra boots. Over the top but really really fun~


I really LOVE them, TankerToad!!!


----------



## Pursebop

*Little Red Riding 'ON THE HOOD' *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *Little Red Riding 'ON THE HOOD' *



LOVE this pic, **********! Congrats!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this pic, **********! Congrats![/QUOTE
> 
> * VigeeLeBrun*


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *Little Red Riding 'ON THE HOOD' *



Nice hood....


----------



## Jadeite

Madam Bijoux said:


> Another--The clip follows the neckline of her dress.



Simply elegant! I'd find every excuse to take it out and use it.


----------



## Jadeite

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 2492643
> 
> View attachment 2492644



Wow. I can see why!


----------



## Jadeite

PrincessCypress said:


> I went to Tiffany & Co. to look for a small wallet and I ended up getting a card case because the leather looked so much like fjord! The salesperson said this was the first time he saw such a large grain on their leather goods, since they're typically a small grain smooth leather. I took a photo of it with my cassis Garden Party in fjord...I think they look so good together!
> 
> I also got a jewelry case in silver, which fits my purse hook/bracelet perfectly. I absolutely love both SLGs, especially since the card case is made in Italy and the jewelry case is made in Spain. Now all I need is a little coin purse!



Didn't realize T&C made leather good too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jadeite

pepsimax said:


> shoes from the sales:



Goodness. It's times like these I wish I was a caterpillar... Many feet to enjoy lovely shoes.


----------



## Jadeite

gymangel812 said:


> what's a girl to do with a blizzard outside and she hasn't been able to  wear a single pair she bought recently (and won't any time soon with  record low temps expected this week)... play with her new shoes LOL, my 5 recent sale louboutin buys:



Indeed! What a blizzard.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jadeite said:


> Simply elegant! I'd find every excuse to take it out and use it.



Thanks Jadeite.  It's a joy to write with this pen.


----------



## Pursebop

Jadeite said:


> Nice hood....


*LOL, thanks Jadeite 
*


----------



## lovely64

Jadeite said:


> Wow. I can see why!


 Thank you!


----------



## lelisal

loving my Dior VIII- &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;a gift from DH


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lelisal said:


> View attachment 2500706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Dior VIII- &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;a gift from DH



Love this Dior watch, *lelisal*. Congrats! Such a DH


----------



## Nico_79

lelisal said:


> View attachment 2500706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Dior VIII- &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;a gift from DH





Beautiful Dior *lelisal*!


----------



## lelisal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this Dior watch, *lelisal*. Congrats! Such a DH




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## lelisal

Nico_79 said:


> Beautiful Dior *lelisal*!




Thanks &#128521;


----------



## Pursebop

lelisal said:


> View attachment 2500706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Dior VIII- &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;a gift from DH


*stunning indeed *


----------



## Pursebop

*One of my winter indulgences that has kept me company through many of our midwest blizzards this year...
my mink jumbo *


----------



## chicinthecity777

lelisal said:


> View attachment 2500706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Dior VIII- &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;a gift from DH



Stunning!


----------



## chicinthecity777

******** said:


> *One of my winter indulgences that has kept me company through many of our midwest blizzards this year...
> my mink jumbo *



Love this photo! So beautiful!


----------



## PrincessCypress

******** said:


> *One of my winter indulgences that has kept me company through many of our midwest blizzards this year...
> my mink jumbo *


How lovely! I wouldn't be able to take my hands off this beauty!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jadeite said:


> Didn't realize T&C made leather good too. Thanks for sharing.


I didn't know until just a couple of weeks ago either, Jadeite...and now look at my little collection!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PrincessCypress said:


> I didn't know until just a couple of weeks ago either, Jadeite...and now look at my little collection!



I love the ombre wallet!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love the ombre wallet!!


Thanks, Nuttynut!  I posted more pics of the inside of the wallet in post #107:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=629450


----------



## Jadeite

PrincessCypress said:


> I didn't know until just a couple of weeks ago either, Jadeite...and now look at my little collection!



That ombré clutch is lovely!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jadeite said:


> That ombré clutch is lovely!



Thank you, Jadeite!


----------



## Pursebop

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love this photo! So beautiful!


*thanks xiangxiang0731, she is spoilt with tooo much attention when we are out, LOL *



PrincessCypress said:


> How lovely! I wouldn't be able to take my hands off this beauty!!!



*PrincessCypress she's irresistible to be honest . I was a little unsure when I first bought her because it was just so pricey, but its one of my favorite winter bags now, especially with the one we are having *


----------



## TankerToad

Someone just asked me to post these 
Here you go


----------



## Katel

TankerToad said:


> Someone just asked me to post these
> Here you go


 

yum double YUM TT - these are toooo perfect - congrats!


----------



## PrincessCypress

******** said:


> *PrincessCypress she's irresistible to be honest . I was a little unsure when I first bought her because it was just so pricey, but its one of my favorite winter bags now, especially with the one we are having *


Irresistible...yes, I can definitely see that! I'm sure you are enjoying her this winter, ********. 




TankerToad said:


> Someone just asked me to post these
> Here you go


These look absolutely heavenly, TankerToad!


----------



## Pursebop

*Winter blues...* *@*********


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *Winter blues...* *@*********



Great pic, **********! Love this!


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *Winter blues...* *@*********




Feeling warmer just seeing this. Warm and fuzzy.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Just had to share this adorable little guy...he's actually a little coin purse with a zipper compartment in the back. I couldn't resist, as I was looking for a coin purse anyway and he rides well in my H bags!


----------



## lovely64

I am so in love with my simone camille moon bag!! I have one in pink already but this neutral will go with most outfits!! I think they are fabulous!


----------



## lelisal

Loving my new Chanel fuchsia and ballet shoes and espadrilles &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Fabfashion

PrincessCypress said:


> Just had to share this adorable little guy...he's actually a little coin purse with a zipper compartment in the back. I couldn't resist, as I was looking for a coin purse anyway and he rides well in my H bags!


He's too cute!


----------



## Fabfashion

lelisal said:


> Loving my new Chanel fuchsia and ballet shoes and espadrilles &#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539872


Your pretty fuchsia is stunning and makes me yearn for spring.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Fabfashion said:


> He's too cute!


Thanks, Fabfashion!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lelisal said:


> Loving my new Chanel fuchsia and ballet shoes and espadrilles &#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539872


Gorgeous fuchsia, lelisal!!! I'm still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely64 said:


> I am so in love with my simone camille moon bag!! I have one in pink already but this neutral will go with most outfits!! I think they are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2518998
> 
> View attachment 2518999
> 
> View attachment 2519001
> 
> View attachment 2519002



You definitely rock them!!! They look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Goyard NYC Skyline totes


----------



## TankerToad

Grey


----------



## Julide

TankerToad said:


> Goyard NYC Skyline totes





TankerToad said:


> Grey



These are sooo cool!! Do you mind sharing pricing info? *TT* you always have great things!!


----------



## Julide

PrincessCypress said:


> Just had to share this adorable little guy...he's actually a little coin purse with a zipper compartment in the back. I couldn't resist, as I was looking for a coin purse anyway and he rides well in my H bags!



Cute!!!


----------



## Julide

******** said:


> *Winter blues...* *@*********



Beautiful fur!!




lovely64 said:


> I am so in love with my simone camille moon bag!! I have one in pink already but this neutral will go with most outfits!! I think they are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 2518998
> 
> View attachment 2518999
> 
> View attachment 2519001
> 
> View attachment 2519002



Great purse! Love the embroidery! Off to goggle!!



lelisal said:


> Loving my new Chanel fuchsia and ballet shoes and espadrilles &#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2539872




Great colour! Love the espadrilles too!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Julide said:


> Cute!!!


Thanks, Julide! His favorite bag to ride in is my Picotin.


----------



## TankerToad

Julide said:


> These are sooo cool!! Do you mind sharing pricing info? *TT* you always have great things!!


The price of the bag and then the cost of the paint which I think varies by location~


----------



## Julide

PrincessCypress said:


> Thanks, Julide! His favorite bag to ride in is my Picotin.



Aww! I can see him having a great ride there!! He is super cute and would make carrying change so much fun!



TankerToad said:


> The price of the bag and then the cost of the paint which I think varies by location~



Ahh! So its not just a special edition for NYC! Good to know!! Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

Julide said:


> Aww! I can see him having a great ride there!! He is super cute and would make carrying change so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh! So its not just a special edition for NYC! Good to know!! Thank you!



It was done for the Goyard paint event in NYC a few weeks ago
But I don't think it's limited to NYC


----------



## Julide

TankerToad said:


> It was done for the Goyard paint event in NYC a few weeks ago
> But I don't think it's limited to NYC



How wonderful!! A paint event! It sounds fun! Thank you! I will look into it. Now my imagination is thinking of the many cool city skylines I would love to have on a Goyard tote!!


----------



## lovely64

etoupebirkin said:


> You definitely rock them!!! They look fantastic on you!!!


 Thank you! One is adopted from a Lovely mama


Julide said:


> Beautiful fur!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great purse! Love the embroidery! Off to goggle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour! Love the espadrilles too!!


 Thank you! They are great bags, and Lovely in the spring/summer! You need one


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.

Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cheapfrillnorth said:


> My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.
> 
> Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 2554088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554091



Lovely Peter Nitz clutch. He is such a master and an artist of his craft.
Congrats, *cheapfrillnorth*!


----------



## Anfang

cheapfrillnorth said:


> My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.
> 
> Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 2554088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554091


How beautiful !!!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Anfang said:


> How beautiful !!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely Peter Nitz clutch. He is such a master and an artist of his craft.
> Congrats, *cheapfrillnorth*!



Thank you Vigee and Anfang. I have never touched a skin like this before. It is like silk. I have other matt croc bags but this is exceptional. I wonder if it is due to the fact that it's less treated than coloured skins? Who knows but I am absolutely delighted with it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cheapfrillnorth said:


> My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.
> 
> Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 2554088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554091


 
Wow this is amazing!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

cheapfrillnorth said:


> My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.
> 
> Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 2554088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554091


Your new clutch is absolutely EXQUISITE, cheapfrillnorth!!! Woweeeee!!!


----------



## ASC RESALE

TankerToad said:


> Goyard NYC Skyline totes



Wow! Have never seen this baby!


----------



## ASC RESALE

PrincessCypress said:


> I didn't know until just a couple of weeks ago either, Jadeite...and now look at my little collection!



That wallet is fab, and love the Tiffany blue card case!


----------



## ASC RESALE

lelisal said:


> View attachment 2500706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my Dior VIII- &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;a gift from DH



Black and gold!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ASC RESALE said:


> That wallet is fab, and love the Tiffany blue card case!


Thanks, ASC RESALE!


----------



## Pursebop

*My HOLY GRAIL CHANEL:** Miss CinderLego takes a moonlit stroll...

#CinderLego #PurseBopChanelCollection 

@******** Instagram*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *My HOLY GRAIL CHANEL:** Miss CinderLego takes a moonlit stroll...
> 
> #CinderLego #PurseBopChanelCollection
> 
> @******** Instagram*



Totally beautiful, **********! Cinderlego deserves a moonlit stroll!


----------



## carlinha

my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:

Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow


----------



## BritAbroad

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow



"Taste the rainbow!"


----------



## carlinha

BritAbroad said:


> "Taste the rainbow!"



 yes totally *britabroad*!!!!


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow



Wow wow wow!!!!!


----------



## BritAbroad

carlinha said:


> yes totally *britabroad*!!!!



You're collection just gets better and better, *carlinha*! I think I need me some Skittle-studs


----------



## ASC RESALE

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow



Ooooooh the whole spectrum! Love my rockstuds... a new classic!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have to say I'm addicted to rock studs too.
Have you seen the ones embellished with crystals? Hold onto your wallet!!!

Congrats on your rainbow.


----------



## TankerToad

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow


 
This is an amazing photo. Great collection! And agree, these are comfy, and also agree CLs not so much.


----------



## dooneybaby

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow


Pure pleasure!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow



Gorgeous pic, *carlinha*! Looks like a bowl full of candy. I might have to try them if you say that they are comfortable!


----------



## Julide

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow



OMG!!!!!This is amazing!!!!


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> Wow wow wow!!!!!



thank you *panthere*!



BritAbroad said:


> You're collection just gets better and better, *carlinha*! I think I need me some Skittle-studs



hahahah that sounds kinda naughty *britabroad* 



ASC RESALE said:


> Ooooooh the whole spectrum! Love my rockstuds... a new classic!



thank you *ASC RESALE*!  fell for them hard too.



etoupebirkin said:


> I have to say I'm addicted to rock studs too.
> Have you seen the ones embellished with crystals? Hold onto your wallet!!!
> 
> Congrats on your rainbow.



thanks *etoupebirkin*!  yes i saw the crystals OMG they are awesome BUT thankfully have not seen one yet in colors that are must have for me, so my wallet is safe... for now 



TankerToad said:


> This is an amazing photo. Great collection! And agree, these are comfy, and also agree CLs not so much.



thanks so much *TT*!!  yeah, sadly, i am bidding my CLs (except the comfy few and special pairs) goodbye 



dooneybaby said:


> Pure pleasure!



thank you *dooneybaby*!


----------



## carlinha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pic, *carlinha*! Looks like a bowl full of candy. I might have to try them if you say that they are comfortable!



you should definitely give it a try *vigee*!  i didn't believe the hype but it is really true at least for me.  and of course the kitten heels would be even more comfy... i always passed in previous seasons but this season i could not resist these colors!!! 



Julide said:


> OMG!!!!!This is amazing!!!!



thank  you dear *julide*!


----------



## BritAbroad

carlinha said:


> hahahah that sounds kinda naughty *britabroad*


----------



## Monceau

Chanel WOC
14c light pink caviar / silver
Black caviar / gold


----------



## Monceau

******** said:


> *My HOLY GRAIL CHANEL:** Miss CinderLego takes a moonlit stroll...
> 
> #CinderLego #PurseBopChanelCollection
> 
> @******** Instagram*


Somehow I missed this on the Chanel threads, but so glad I caught it here, 
this is amazing, dear!


----------



## Monceau

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow


When you set your mind to something, you really go for it, *Carlinha*!
I believe you have the CDCs to match these as well!


----------



## Monceau

cheapfrillnorth said:


> My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.
> 
> Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 2554088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554091


This is just truly stunning, a work of art.
Congratulations on finding this tremendous beauty!


----------



## Machick333

Chanel gst with GHW  

And LV flap w chain


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665



JUST BEAUTIFUL, Monceau!!! Major congrats


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2562677
> 
> Chanel gst with GHW
> 
> And LV flap w chain
> View attachment 2562679



More Chanel, I die! We are cousins on the YSL. I love it!


----------



## Pursebop

Monceau said:


> Somehow I missed this on the Chanel threads, but so glad I caught it here,
> this is amazing, dear!



*thank you sooo much Monceau! My HOLY GRAIL CHANEL treasure, MISS CINDERLEGO really steals the show every time 
full reveal here http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-legend-lego-ffff-fun-filled-fall-feast-843129.html*


----------



## Pursebop

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665


*what a dynamic duo...congrats*


----------



## Pursebop

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2562677
> 
> Chanel gst with GHW
> 
> And LV flap w chain
> View attachment 2562679


*stunning pieces, enjoy both in the best of times *


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow


*gorgeous girl! LOVE THEM ALL *


----------



## PrincessCypress

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665


Beautiful WOC's, Monceau! It's like Yin and Yang. We should be bag twins tomorrow, when I receive my 14C light pinkie!


----------



## Pursebop

*I shared this over in my home, the CHANEL FORUM and thought might be fun to share over here with all of my H friends 
*
*Its time for MARCH MADNESS NCAA CHANEL FUN...

********'s Elite Eight Bracket for March Madness! Root for your favorite Chanel team as we move to the Championship Final Four of NCAA! 

Each team has been assigned a CHANEL mascot...identify your favorite 'CHANEL team' mascot and follow your March Madness 'PURSE CHAMPION' 

This is what we call... 'Chanel style BASKETBALL 


 @******** instagram! 

Good Luck :lolots:

#marchmadness #NCAA #eliteeight #chanel #pursebopchanelcollection*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chanel Boy Bag has my vote! Love it


----------



## carlinha

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665



beautiful *monceau*, i especially love the pale pink one!!!



Monceau said:


> When you set your mind to something, you really go for it, *Carlinha*!
> I believe you have the CDCs to match these as well!



  you may be right... need to check the CDC drawers 



Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2562677
> 
> Chanel gst with GHW
> 
> And LV flap w chain
> View attachment 2562679



lovely bags *machick*!



******** said:


> *gorgeous girl! LOVE THEM ALL *



thank you sweetie! 



******** said:


> *I shared this over in my home, the CHANEL FORUM and thought might be fun to share over here with all of my H friends
> *
> *Its time for MARCH MADNESS NCAA CHANEL FUN...
> 
> ********'s Elite Eight Bracket for March Madness! Root for your favorite Chanel team as we move to the Championship Final Four of NCAA!
> 
> Each team has been assigned a CHANEL mascot...identify your favorite 'CHANEL team' mascot and follow your March Madness 'PURSE CHAMPION'
> 
> This is what we call... 'Chanel style BASKETBALL
> 
> 
> @******** instagram!
> 
> Good Luck :lolots:
> 
> #marchmadness #NCAA #eliteeight #chanel #pursebopchanelcollection*



whoo, ok not sure if i am doing this right but on the left i pick the glittery black bag on the bottom, and the right i pick the hot pink bag on the bottom as well!


----------



## Monceau

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2562677
> 
> Chanel gst with GHW
> 
> And LV flap w chain
> View attachment 2562679


What fabulous additions, adore!


----------



## Monceau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> JUST BEAUTIFUL, Monceau!!! Major congrats



Thank you, dear. I'm taking a break from the CSGMs, so I had to find a new obsession!



******** said:


> *what a dynamic duo...congrats*



Thank you! You are the biggest enabler on the Chanel threads



PrincessCypress said:


> Beautiful WOC's, Monceau! It's like Yin and Yang. We should be bag twins tomorrow, when I receive my 14C light pinkie!



Yay, twinnie! Can't wait for your reveal!



carlinha said:


> beautiful *monceau*, i especially love the pale pink one!!!



Thank you, Carlinha! I'm venturing out into the land of color, lol!!!


----------



## Anfang

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665


*Monceau*, I'm not a Chanel bag girl, but these are TDF!


----------



## Machick333

carlinha said:


> beautiful *monceau*, i especially love the pale pink one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may be right... need to check the CDC drawers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely bags *machick*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !!! And love
> Your shoes .... All of them !


----------



## Jadeite

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665




Picture worthy of a magazine cover.


----------



## Jadeite

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2562677
> 
> Chanel gst with GHW
> 
> And LV flap w chain
> View attachment 2562679


----------



## Jadeite

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow




Skittles! That comparison sounds about right. Congrats on the rainbow!


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> beautiful *monceau*, i especially love the pale pink one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you may be right... need to check the CDC drawers
> 
> 
> 
> lovely bags *machick*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> whoo, ok not sure if i am doing this right but on the left i pick the glittery black bag on the bottom, and the right i pick the hot pink bag on the bottom as well!



* You are doing a fantastic job carlinha! You picked the winners (both the NCAA teams and their CHANEL mascots, LOL) that are progressing to the FINAL FOUR round coming up this weekend! U picked my favorite Chanels of this lot (Miss CinderLego, my holy grail treasure, and one of my favorite mini's) 
Full details of the final four to be revealed later this week...see ya very soon! And thank you for playing along girlfriend *


----------



## Monceau

Anfang said:


> *Monceau*, I'm not a Chanel bag girl, but these are TDF!



Thank you, *Anfang*
I'm not really a Chanel girl, either, but I've becomed hooked on the WOC.
It's so easy to wear, stays perfectly in place, and is discreet. 
Plus, I've found it to be extremely liberating to carry so little, just the necessities!
It really fills a niche that was not covered by any of my other bags.


----------



## Monceau

Jadeite said:


> Picture worthy of a magazine cover.


Thank you, dear!


----------



## Pursebop

Monceau said:


> Thank you, dear. I'm taking a break from the CSGMs, so I had to find a new obsession!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are the biggest enabler on the Chanel threads
> 
> *I think thats a generous compliment
> *
> 
> 
> Yay, twinnie! Can't wait for your reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Carlinha! I'm venturing out into the land of color, lol!!!



*Monceau, I think thats a generous compliment 
*


----------



## Monceau

******** said:


> *Monceau, I think thats a generous compliment
> *


Not generous at all- an understatement, if anything!
I checked out your brilliant blog last night- such wit, such style!
Bravo, dear **********!


----------



## Pursebop

Monceau said:


> Not generous at all- an understatement, if anything!
> I checked out your brilliant blog last night- such wit, such style!
> Bravo, dear **********!



*humbled by your warm words of encouragement, thank you from the bottom of my heart Monceau...stay tuned there are many exciting things ahead 
*


----------



## Pursebop

*My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*

@******** Instagram


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*
> 
> @******** Instagram


 Stunning bouquet!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*
> 
> @******** Instagram



Love your bouquet of Rockstud heels, **********!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your bouquet of Rockstud heels, **********!



*thank you soooooo much VigeeLeBrun, irresistible Valentino flowers, LOL  *


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Stunning bouquet!


*why thank you lovely64 *


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*
> 
> @******** Instagram



Wow!!! Totally rocks.


----------



## Pursebop

Jadeite said:


> Wow!!! Totally rocks.



* thanks Jadeite they are a bit addictive lately! Just added a pair to match my new Chanel fuchsia numbers, LOL*


----------



## Pursebop

*********'s FINAL FOUR! The NCAA SHOWDOWN IS ABOUT TO BEGIN 

Who do you want to see in the Chanel Championship?? *


----------



## LadyCupid

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*
> 
> @******** Instagram



Love your rockstud! Is the pink from current season?


----------



## LadyCupid

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow



Hope you will complete your rainbow! Gorgeous pic


----------



## LadyCupid

cheapfrillnorth said:


> My latest Peter Nitz acquisition.
> 
> Alpine Crocodile Rodah clutch with etoupe chèvre lining. It is the most stunning skin ever and such a fabulous, elegant design.
> 
> View attachment 2554088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554090
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554091



Love this!! Where can I get more info on how to buy or any other leather choices?


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

yodaling1 said:


> Love this!! Where can I get more info on how to buy or any other leather choices?



Hi, he is making a few pieces for some tPFers who have contacted me. If you go to his facebook page Peter Nitz you can contact him through there or his website www.peternitz.com.

You will love him. He will send you colour swatches....like Hermes NOT, you can choose exact colours, interiors, stitching etc and have a wonderful discussion with him at the same time. You don't wait years and you get something stunning, unique and won't beak the bank.

Good luck.


----------



## Julide

******** said:


> *********'s FINAL FOUR! The NCAA SHOWDOWN IS ABOUT TO BEGIN
> 
> Who do you want to see in the Chanel Championship?? *



You are so creative and talented!! I wish I could post a clear pic in broad daylight!! I really hope Wisconsin wins, on your final four. IRL, I have no clue!!


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *********'s FINAL FOUR! The NCAA SHOWDOWN IS ABOUT TO BEGIN
> 
> Who do you want to see in the Chanel Championship?? *



I totally adore this! You're quite a champ yourself.


----------



## Pursebop

*Congratulations to the UConn Huskies for making it to the semi finals of the NCAA March Madness! 
******** is delighted! And CHEERS...GO 'Miss CINDERLEGO', (she's one of my HOLY GRAIL CHANEL pieces and the CHANEL mascot for UConn!) 




Stay tuned for ********'s continuing 'BOPPERS BRACKET'*


----------



## Pursebop

yodaling1 said:


> Love your rockstud! Is the pink from current season?




*its actually from last s/s yodaling1 *


----------



## Pursebop

Julide said:


> You are so creative and talented!! I wish I could post a clear pic in broad daylight!! I really hope Wisconsin wins, on your final four. IRL, I have no clue!!



*LOL, thank you for your very warm compliments, I really appreciate it Julide 
Well the Chanel Lego Brick, otherwise known here on TPF as Miss CinderLego (cinderella of all LEGO's, get it...hehe) just made it to the semi finals (UConn), and Wisconsin is in the process of battling it out with Kentucky as I type! 
I'll keep you posted 
*


----------



## Pursebop

Jadeite said:


> I totally adore this! You're quite a champ yourself.




*AHHH, thanks so much Jadeite, ******** is blushing 
Stay tuned as we wrap up the Final Four and move to the semi finals...*


----------



## LadyCupid

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Hi, he is making a few pieces for some tPFers who have contacted me. If you go to his facebook page Peter Nitz you can contact him through there or his website www.peternitz.com.
> 
> You will love him. He will send you colour swatches....like Hermes NOT, you can choose exact colours, interiors, stitching etc and have a wonderful discussion with him at the same time. You don't wait years and you get something stunning, unique and won't beak the bank.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you for the website. I have just emailed him. All his pics are amazing and soooo nice. The ombré clutch he has posted is killing me lol


----------



## Monceau

Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
A springtime fling? 
A yellow mini with matte gold


----------



## Julide

Monceau said:


> Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
> A springtime fling?
> A yellow mini with matte gold
> 
> View attachment 2569072



This is my kind of fling!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Monceau said:


> Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
> A springtime fling?
> A yellow mini with matte gold
> 
> View attachment 2569072


Love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love, love...


----------



## Jadeite

Monceau said:


> Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
> A springtime fling?
> A yellow mini with matte gold
> 
> View attachment 2569072




More such flings are needed!


----------



## Anfang

Monceau said:


> Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
> A springtime fling?
> A yellow mini with matte gold
> 
> View attachment 2569072


*Monceau*, it seems you really fell hard for Chanel those times! My kind of fling too !!!


----------



## kewave

Yea! My VCA arrived...2 x 10 motifs YG MOP


----------



## thyme

kewave said:


> Yea! My VCA arrived...2 x 10 motifs YG MOP



ooohhhh simply gorgeous!!! congrats


----------



## ldldb

Monceau said:


> Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
> A springtime fling?
> A yellow mini with matte gold
> 
> View attachment 2569072



what a precious bag!


----------



## Anfang

kewave said:


> Yea! My VCA arrived...2 x 10 motifs YG MOP


Major congrats! An awesome classic!


----------



## Jadeite

kewave said:


> Yea! My VCA arrived...2 x 10 motifs YG MOP




Hurray!


----------



## Pursebop

* A comparison picture of this seasons FUCHSIAS  

Here we have the 14S patent jumbo and 14S lambskin m/l and last years 13S hot pink iridescent  jumbo....

Would you say I have a bit of a PINK ADDICTION *


----------



## Pursebop

kewave said:


> Yea! My VCA arrived...2 x 10 motifs YG MOP


*gorgeous, congratulations  *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> * A comparison picture of this seasons FUCHSIAS
> 
> Here we have the 14S patent jumbo and 14S lambskin m/l and last years 13S hot pink iridescent  jumbo....
> 
> Would you say I have a bit of a PINK ADDICTION *



All three bags are a beautiful *PINK*, **********!!!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All three bags are a beautiful *PINK*, **********!!!



*Thank you VigeeLeBrun...my life seems ruled by PINK this season...
*


----------



## kewave

chincac said:


> ooohhhh simply gorgeous!!! congrats


Thank you! Have been drooling over your VCA big time, so glad to have my grubby hands on them finally.



Anfang said:


> Major congrats! An awesome classic!


Thanks Anfang! Yes, this will have to last me my whole life time!



Jadeite said:


> Hurray!


Thanks for sharing my happiness, Jadeite! 



******** said:


> *gorgeous, congratulations  *


Thanks for your kind words, ********! Lovely pink Chanel collection you have there!


----------



## mikeyta

birthday gift after 7 years to dream about it since I saw the first time in the showcase in Paris .  Finally, my dream come true, I got it with a lot of help from my special friend in Cartier store.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mikeyta said:


> birthday gift after 7 years to dream about it since I saw the first time in the showcase in Paris .  Finally, my dream come true, I got it with a lot of help from my special friend in Cartier store.



GORGEOUS, *mikeyta*!


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> * A comparison picture of this seasons FUCHSIAS
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have the 14S patent jumbo and 14S lambskin m/l and last years 13S hot pink iridescent  jumbo....
> 
> 
> 
> Would you say I have a bit of a PINK ADDICTION *




You are quite the artist.


----------



## Jadeite

mikeyta said:


> birthday gift after 7 years to dream about it since I saw the first time in the showcase in Paris .  Finally, my dream come true, I got it with a lot of help from my special friend in Cartier store.




Happy birthday!


----------



## thyme

mikeyta said:


> birthday gift after 7 years to dream about it since I saw the first time in the showcase in Paris .  Finally, my dream come true, I got it with a lot of help from my special friend in Cartier store.



absolutely stunning!!! happy birthday indeed


----------



## mikeyta

thank you Jadeite,Vigee lebrun, to share with me this joy. I am so happy to the point that I forget to serve dinner for my family.  I let them eat instant noodle with egg.


----------



## mikeyta

thank you chincac.  Last year, I cannot make a trip to Paris, because I lost my cousin in the car accident. One of them died and the other two have to be in the rehab for 4 months. 
But I really love your pictures taken in the trip to Paris, love it .


----------



## OhManolo

kewave said:


> Yea! My VCA arrived...2 x 10 motifs YG MOP



Gorgeous!!! Love VCA! I am sort of twins with you on this in white gold. Enjoy it! It goes with so much.



******** said:


> * A comparison picture of this seasons FUCHSIAS
> 
> Here we have the 14S patent jumbo and 14S lambskin m/l and last years 13S hot pink iridescent  jumbo....
> 
> Would you say I have a bit of a PINK ADDICTION *



Wow! Congrats, Pursehop! What treats for the eye!


----------



## kewave

mikeyta said:


> birthday gift after 7 years to dream about it since I saw the first time in the showcase in Paris . Finally, my dream come true, I got it with a lot of help from my special friend in Cartier store.


 
Good things come to those who wait! Happy Birthday and enjoy them to the fullest


----------



## kewave

OhManolo said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love VCA! I am sort of twins with you on this in white gold. Enjoy it! It goes with so much


 
Thanks! I have been wearing it non-stop for the whole week


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> Continuing my brief, whirlwind affair with small Chanel bags...
> A springtime fling?
> A yellow mini with matte gold
> 
> View attachment 2569072


 Love this my dear!


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> Chanel WOC
> 14c light pink caviar / silver
> Black caviar / gold
> 
> View attachment 2562665


 Well look at these two sisters. How pretty!


----------



## roxy92

Roku said:


> The Longchamp Le Pliage totes are on 20% sale at Nordstrom! Got another large one in Taupe. I love these, they are so light. Can't wait until it gets delivered. Simple pleasures!



Completely agree ! Those bags are so practical and light, I have one in dark blue.


----------



## thyme

mikeyta said:


> thank you chincac.  Last year, I cannot make a trip to Paris, because I lost my cousin in the car accident. One of them died and the other two have to be in the rehab for 4 months.
> But I really love your pictures taken in the trip to Paris, love it .



oh dear *mikeyta*..am so sorry to hear about your cousin. hope the other two are fully recovered by now.


----------



## Luvbolide

carlinha said:


> my newly discovered obsession... omigawd they are like skittles... you can't have just 1!!!!  sexy and edgy and COMFY too!!!  coming from Louboutins, these feel like slippers on my feet :lolots::lolots:
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds fluo patent 100mm: orange, pink, rose/poudre, green and yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Rockstud shoes - they look great on you, *Carlinha* - so many great colors, I can't decide which is my fave.  Oh wait, duh - the bright pink!!   I have a Rockstud bag, but it is black and next to these it looks/seems almost drab in comparison with these...


----------



## Pursebop

********* LIVE from the MASTERS...

It's that time of year again, THE MASTERS 2014! We are off to the greens to TEE OFF with a line up of patents...who will our Masters 2014 Champion be this year? 
Stay tuned for continuing #MASTERS coverage from PBL, LOL 

From left to right we have...
ORANGE THUNDERBOLT, PINK POWER, GREEN SNAP and TRU BLUE*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> ********* LIVE from the MASTERS...
> 
> It's that time of year again, THE MASTERS 2014! We are off to the greens to TEE OFF with a line up of patents...who will our Masters 2014 Champion be this year?
> Stay tuned for continuing #MASTERS coverage from PBL, LOL
> 
> From left to right we have...
> ORANGE THUNDERBOLT, PINK POWER, GREEN SNAP and TRU BLUE*



Love them all, **********. What great colors!


----------



## jyyanks

I'm going to be unconventional here.   The only other thing that makes my heart go a flutter as much as Hermes is my Ruby......


----------



## Pursebop

*golf anyone?*


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love them all, **********. What great colors!



*aaaaahhh thanks VigeeLeBrun, it has been a fun feature to create 
Its becoming a ******** tradition *


----------



## Julide

******** said:


> *golf anyone?*



Wow! That blue is spectacular!!!I love your pics!!


----------



## Julide

jyyanks said:


> I'm going to be unconventional here.   The only other thing that makes my heart go a flutter as much as Hermes is my Ruby......



That is one serious bike!! Are you a triathlete? Or perhaps you a cycle professionally? Impressive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> That is one serious bike!! Are you a triathlete? Or perhaps you a cycle professionally? Impressive!



My thoughts exactly, *Julide*! That bike is seriously amazing, not sure that I could actually ride it!


----------



## ldldb

got some chanel sandals as an early bday pressie! the ghw on the shoes is a bit lighter than my medor belt, but i think i can still use them together right?


----------



## Jadeite

jyyanks said:


> I'm going to be unconventional here. The only other thing that makes my heart go a flutter as much as Hermes is my Ruby......


 

my heart is fluttering right with yours.


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *golf anyone?*


 

verrrrrryyyyy entertaining!


----------



## joanneminnie

Hermes & Cartier


----------



## Anfang

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2582533
> 
> Hermes & Cartier


A stunner !!!


----------



## joanneminnie

Anfang said:


> A stunner !!!




Thank you Anfang


----------



## Pursebop

*DOUBLE DOSE of VITAMIN CC...*


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *DOUBLE DOSE of VITAMIN CC...*



Awesome!


----------



## ldldb

******** said:


> *DOUBLE DOSE of VITAMIN CC...*



thud. that was my jaw hitting the floor. another amazing photo PB!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2562677
> 
> Chanel gst with GHW
> 
> And LV flap w chain
> View attachment 2562679



OMG only just visited this thread but I have to say I'm in love with both your new bags, I'm a GST lover too, it's a great everyday bag with lots of compartments to keep you organised.
Congrats I love the clutch too


----------



## designerdiva40

I never got around to posting my Boy bag that I got a few weeks ago.





And shoes to match plus I couldn't resist the fuchsia ones too.


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *DOUBLE DOSE of VITAMIN CC...*



Makes me need a Vit C booster.


----------



## Jadeite

designerdiva40 said:


> I never got around to posting my Boy bag that I got a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shoes to match plus I couldn't resist the fuchsia ones too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Absolute colour explosion there.


----------



## Machick333

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG only just visited this thread but I have to say I'm in love with both your new bags, I'm a GST lover too, it's a great everyday bag with lots of compartments to keep you organised.
> 
> Congrats I love the clutch too



Thanks Hun ! Yes so happy I picked up the gst!! So functional ! And I always wanted something in Bc  

The LV flap makes me happy too ! (Except for the finger prints !) lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *DOUBLE DOSE of VITAMIN CC...*



*LOVE* the double dose of Vitamin C, **********!!! 



designerdiva40 said:


> I never got around to posting my Boy bag that I got a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shoes to match plus I couldn't resist the fuchsia ones too.



*DD*, major congrats, modeling pics please! Your boy and flats are perfect colors for Spring/Summer ~ love them


----------



## Suzie

designerdiva40 said:


> I never got around to posting my Boy bag that I got a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shoes to match plus I couldn't resist the fuchsia ones too.



Gorgeous, love your boy and I adore Chanel flats and these 2 are amazing.


----------



## ldldb

finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!


----------



## Anfang

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!


Major congrats! The only thing stopping me to buy this one is, I was afraid to make a pull on my CSGM, go figure!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!



Love your new Cartier rose gold JuC bracelet, *ldldb*. It's on my radar, but I keep buying Bs and Ks! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Jadeite

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!




Great trigger pulling.


----------



## Pursebop

panthere55 said:


> Awesome!





ldldb said:


> thud. that was my jaw hitting the floor. another amazing photo PB!!





Jadeite said:


> Makes me need a Vit C booster.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *LOVE* the double dose of Vitamin C, **********!!!






* CHEERS TO VITAMIN C and B...CHANEL AND BIRKIN *


----------



## Pursebop

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!


*simply stunning girl ...*


----------



## Pursebop

designerdiva40 said:


> I never got around to posting my Boy bag that I got a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And shoes to match plus I couldn't resist the fuchsia ones too.


*Gorgeous blues and pinky's  These metallic colors are unforgettable! *


----------



## QuelleFromage

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!


This is my dream! DH bought me a Love bracelet and it took them forever to make my size (small wrist)...was going to get this instead and then I decided on another K. Now rethinking!!

On my new indulgences, I just bought the Chanel Boy WOC in black with black HW (you know...the "So Black" ). I'll post photos when it gets here. I needed a small black evening bag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> This is my dream! DH bought me a Love bracelet and it took them forever to make my size (small wrist)...was going to get this instead and then I decided on another K. Now rethinking!!
> 
> On my new indulgences, I just bought the Chanel Boy WOC in black with black HW (you know...the "So Black" ). I'll post photos when it gets here. I needed a small black evening bag



Congrats, *QuelleFromage*! Pics please, when you have time


----------



## ldldb

QuelleFromage said:


> This is my dream! DH bought me a Love bracelet and it took them forever to make my size (small wrist)...was going to get this instead and then I decided on another K. Now rethinking!!
> 
> On my new indulgences, I just bought the Chanel Boy WOC in black with black HW (you know...the "So Black" ). I'll post photos when it gets here. I needed a small black evening bag



wah, and here i am searching for the chanel So-black boy woc myself... cannot find it anywhere!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *QuelleFromage*! Pics please, when you have time



VigeeLeBrun, I will!!



ldldb said:


> wah, and here i am searching for the chanel So-black boy woc myself... cannot find it anywhere!!




Ididb, PM'd you


----------



## Lenfer

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!



Wow that really is a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## ldldb

QuelleFromage said:


> Ididb, PM'd you



yeehaaah! thanks quellefromage, wish me luck!!


----------



## ldldb

Lenfer said:


> Wow that really is a beautiful bracelet.



thanks, Lenfer. it takes a little getting used to wearing it 24/7 but i like the idea of "permanent" jewelry .


----------



## QuelleFromage

ldldb said:


> yeehaaah! thanks quellefromage, wish me luck!!


Wishing you lots of luck!! There are a couple reveals in the Chanel forum and it looks beautiful. 
Meanwhile i am still so in love with that Juste en Clou. It looks incredible in rose gold!


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been a little obsessed with Chanel Patent Metallic Boys lately :shame::shame:


----------



## purseinsanity

ldldb said:


> finally pulled the trigger on this rose gold JuC bracelet!



It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

******** said:


> *DOUBLE DOSE of VITAMIN CC...*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purseinsanity said:


> I've been a little obsessed with Chanel Patent Metallic Boys lately :shame::shame:




Gorgeous boy bags, love the colors that you selected!


----------



## TenaciousB

Manolo ring lizard, I have a weak spot for ombré....


----------



## TankerToad

purseinsanity said:


> I've been a little obsessed with Chanel Patent Metallic Boys lately :shame::shame:



These are like jewels - exciting colors and glossy texture 
Fabulous


----------



## TankerToad

TenaciousB said:


> Manolo ring lizard, I have a weak spot for ombré....
> View attachment 2601181



My! TDF 
Are these current season?


----------



## nofrills

TenaciousB said:


> Manolo ring lizard, I have a weak spot for ombré....
> View attachment 2601181



Glorious pattern, lovely d'Orsay cut, and shapely heel--perfection in every way!



TankerToad said:


> My! TDF
> Are these current season?



My next question!  Yes yes tell us!


----------



## Suzie

purseinsanity said:


> I've been a little obsessed with Chanel Patent Metallic Boys lately :shame::shame:



These are all spectacular bags, you have such an amazing  collection of bags.


----------



## Suzie

TenaciousB said:


> Manolo ring lizard, I have a weak spot for ombré....
> View attachment 2601181



These shoes are stunning, do tell more about them. They are the perfect heel height for me.


----------



## TenaciousB

Thanks TT and Suzie. I missed out on the last season Loubutin ombre pump. I saw it in CL boutique but having second thoughts about it as it's lil too big. I've been obsessed looking for a pair since but as we all know ombre is no where to be seen. I can't even order a Lady Dior ombre as no supply of skin. So I turn to eBay, looking for months, it's not new but looks new enough to me. Rings are noticeable and just the right fit for me. Heels are not too high, it's a very comfy shoes, so happy . Bring back the ombre pls H god.


----------



## TankerToad

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks TT and Suzie. I missed out on the last season Loubutin ombre pump. I saw it in CL boutique but having second thoughts about it as it's lil too big. I've been obsessed looking for a pair since but as we all know ombre is no where to be seen. I can't even order a Lady Dior ombre as no supply of skin. So I turn to eBay, looking for months, it's not new but looks new enough to me. Rings are noticeable and just the right fit for me. Heels are not too high, it's a very comfy shoes, so happy . Bring back the ombre pls H god.


What a score!
Hermes did an ombre sandal this year. A flat with a metal elongated ancre at the top. Very pricey, like $2100 or something, and they sold out in a day. I don't really have a sandal lifestyle, at least not one that can justify over 2K for a pair
But your heels are a different story~gorgeous, practical and wearable.
Well done~


----------



## LavenderIce

TenaciousB said:


> Manolo ring lizard, I have a weak spot for ombré....
> View attachment 2601181





TenaciousB said:


> Thanks TT and Suzie. I missed out on the last season Loubutin ombre pump. I saw it in CL boutique but having second thoughts about it as it's lil too big. I've been obsessed looking for a pair since but as we all know ombre is no where to be seen. I can't even order a Lady Dior ombre as no supply of skin. So I turn to eBay, looking for months, it's not new but looks new enough to me. Rings are noticeable and just the right fit for me. Heels are not too high, it's a very comfy shoes, so happy . Bring back the ombre pls H god.



Congrats on your ring lizard MB!  I love oldies but goodies.  I saw a RL style at the MB boutique and BB as well.  There are still a few out there.


----------



## TenaciousB

TankerToad said:


> What a score!
> Hermes did an ombre sandal this year. A flat with a metal elongated ancre at the top. Very pricey, like $2100 or something, and they sold out in a day. I don't really have a sandal lifestyle, at least not one that can justify over 2K for a pair
> But your heels are a different story~gorgeous, practical and wearable.
> Well done~




Really TT? How can I miss that. I haven't seen it in the forum either. I do hope ombre is coming back more in all sorts of forms. I saw one on the new RTW catalogue but they don't call it ombre lizard. It's wedges so even more ex at around 3k. My shoes is only 10% of the h sandals lol, h maths is too complicated for my head sometimes.


----------



## TenaciousB

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your ring lizard MB!  I love oldies but goodies.  I saw a RL style at the MB boutique and BB as well.  There are still a few out there.




What's BB? Pardon my ignorance


----------



## Suzie

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks TT and Suzie. I missed out on the last season Loubutin ombre pump. I saw it in CL boutique but having second thoughts about it as it's lil too big. I've been obsessed looking for a pair since but as we all know ombre is no where to be seen. I can't even order a Lady Dior ombre as no supply of skin. So I turn to eBay, looking for months, it's not new but looks new enough to me. Rings are noticeable and just the right fit for me. Heels are not too high, it's a very comfy shoes, so happy . Bring back the ombre pls H god.



Great score from ebay, congrats.


----------



## LavenderIce

TenaciousB said:


> What's BB? Pardon my ignorance



Sorry, BB is the name of a closed toe pump that Manolo Blahnik does.  I wish I had a picture of the ring lizard to show you.  There was also an open toe, lower heeled style that came in ring lizard.

Congrats again on your find.  Ombre lizard is irresistible.


----------



## LavenderIce

Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *QuelleFromage*! Pics please, when you have time



As promised, here's a reveal on the Chanel black on black Boy WOC. I didn't do a reveal in the Chanel forum as there were already a couple. The photos are large but I think it helps to see the detail.
I love the bag but I will say, I believe this to be my last non-vintage Chanel purchase.


----------



## peachbaby

QuelleFromage said:


> As promised, here's a reveal on the Chanel black on black Boy WOC. I didn't do a reveal in the Chanel forum as there were already a couple. The photos are large but I think it helps to see the detail.
> I love the bag but I will say, I believe this to be my last non-vintage Chanel purchase.



Thats simply stunning! Ive been searching high and low for one but to no avail. Just when I thought im done w Chanel, this one has me on the hunt again. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## panthere55

I did reveal on dior forum but wanted to share with you guys as well! My 2 diorissimo bags in pebbled calf. Leather is so similar to togo! And craftsmanship is amazing! Bags come with their own strap for shoulder wear and also have pouch inside same color as outside of the bags.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> As promised, here's a reveal on the Chanel black on black Boy WOC. I didn't do a reveal in the Chanel forum as there were already a couple. The photos are large but I think it helps to see the detail.
> I love the bag but I will say, I believe this to be my last non-vintage Chanel purchase.





panthere55 said:


> I did reveal on dior forum but wanted to share with you guys as well! My 2 diorissimo bags in pebbled calf. Leather is so similar to togo! And craftsmanship is amazing! Bags come with their own strap for shoulder wear and also have pouch inside same color as outside of the bags.




Love all of these non-H handbags, *QuelleFromage* and *panthere*! Your pics are seriously enabling


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of these non-H handbags, *QuelleFromage* and *panthere*! Your pics are seriously enabling


The black on black BOY is a great WOC because it holds just enough (CCs, lipstick, small mirror, iphone, keys - and sunglasses at a pinch). But I have to say that with the new price increase, Chanel is just charging far too much vis a vis the quality. This bag serves a need that no H bag really can except a mini Kelly and isn't overly branded, but it's not a lot of bag for $2100. The classic flaps are over $5K - and there seem to be all kinds of quality issues.


----------



## panthere55

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of these non-H handbags, *QuelleFromage* and *panthere*! Your pics are seriously enabling




Thanks! Here to serve


----------



## purseinsanity

Suzie said:


> These are all spectacular bags, you have such an amazing  collection of bags.



Thank you dear *Suzie*!


----------



## purseinsanity

TankerToad said:


> These are like jewels - exciting colors and glossy texture
> Fabulous



Thank you so much *TT*!    I'm like a magpie lately...anything shiny catches my attention!


----------



## purseinsanity

QuelleFromage said:


> As promised, here's a reveal on the Chanel black on black Boy WOC. I didn't do a reveal in the Chanel forum as there were already a couple. The photos are large but I think it helps to see the detail.
> I love the bag but I will say, I believe this to be my last non-vintage Chanel purchase.



So gorgeous!!


----------



## Jadeite

purseinsanity said:


> I've been a little obsessed with Chanel Patent Metallic Boys lately :shame::shame:



Makes me want to bundle them up in that fur and run away.


----------



## TankerToad

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much *TT*!    I'm like a magpie lately...anything shiny catches my attention!


You are my favorite magpie then~you have been missed, Sister~


----------



## gymangel812

QuelleFromage said:


> The black on black BOY is a great WOC because it holds just enough (CCs, lipstick, small mirror, iphone, keys - and sunglasses at a pinch). But I have to say that with the new price increase, Chanel is just charging far too much vis a vis the quality. This bag serves a need that no H bag really can except a mini Kelly and isn't overly branded, but it's not a lot of bag for $2100. The classic flaps are over $5K - and there seem to be all kinds of quality issues.


chanel lost me a long time ago (except for s/s 14, sort of, didn't end up buying anything). the quality is just not good enough to justify the price.



QuelleFromage said:


> As promised, here's a reveal on the Chanel black on black Boy WOC. I didn't do a reveal in the Chanel forum as there were already a couple. The photos are large but I think it helps to see the detail.
> I love the bag but I will say, I believe this to be my last non-vintage Chanel purchase.


so pretty!



LavenderIce said:


> Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.
> 
> View attachment 2601502


that's amazing


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> As promised, here's a reveal on the Chanel black on black Boy WOC. I didn't do a reveal in the Chanel forum as there were already a couple. The photos are large but I think it helps to see the detail.
> I love the bag but I will say, I believe this to be my last non-vintage Chanel purchase.



Hi QF! I remember your thread about looking for a small bag for going out, so I'm glad to see what you decided -- it's lovely! Question: is the Boy WOC larger than the regular WOC? I like the Boy look but sold my classic WOC because it was just too small. Can you really fit sunglasses in this one?

I'm with you on the Chanel prices -- I was following the price increase threads over on the Chanel forum and think I am done. Just can't justify buying retail when a little bit more will get me some more H! I do love the Chanel aesthetic, though (at least, I love the reissues and some of the Boys), just may buy pre-loved from now on...


----------



## Jadeite

LavenderIce said:


> Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.
> 
> View attachment 2601502




Gasp. That ombré Lizzie...


----------



## LavenderIce

gymangel812 said:


> chanel lost me a long time ago (except for s/s 14, sort of, didn't end up buying anything). the quality is just not good enough to justify the price.
> 
> 
> so pretty!
> 
> 
> that's amazing



Thank you *gymangel*!



Jadeite said:


> Gasp. That ombré Lizzie...



I know!  Since I got into H later than when all the ombre lizard was available, I figured this might be my only chance at one.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LavenderIce said:


> Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.
> 
> View attachment 2601502



*LavenderIce*, I almost missed this beautiful pic of your ombre lizzie Celie Box! What a gorgeous bag, totally in awe


----------



## LavenderIce

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *LavenderIce*, I almost missed this beautiful pic of your ombre lizzie Celie Box! What a gorgeous bag, totally in awe



Thank you!  I love ombre lizard so much.


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Hi QF! I remember your thread about looking for a small bag for going out, so I'm glad to see what you decided -- it's lovely! Question: is the Boy WOC larger than the regular WOC? I like the Boy look but sold my classic WOC because it was just too small. Can you really fit sunglasses in this one?
> 
> I'm with you on the Chanel prices -- I was following the price increase threads over on the Chanel forum and think I am done. Just can't justify buying retail when a little bit more will get me some more H! I do love the Chanel aesthetic, though (at least, I love the reissues and some of the Boys), just may buy pre-loved from now on...


Hi Cats! The Boy WOC is just a touch larger than the classic - it expands more. Here is is from the side and (badly lit) with sunnies, car key, and small mirror (an iPhone and a small lipgloss will slip in too). I'm probably taxing the bag a little but c'est la vie  I do find it versatile and it's kind of rock'n'roll with the black HW, which is why I went for it.

I wish it had a regular Boy clasp instead of a snap - that's what I mean about not a lot of value for the money. I won't buy anything but preloved Chanel from now on, and will try to buy 90's if possible. I missed out on an awesome dark red flap from '99 in mint condition - more than a year ago-  and am still regretting it!


----------



## ouija board

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi Cats! The Boy WOC is just a touch larger than the classic - it expands more. Here is is from the side and (badly lit) with sunnies, car key, and small mirror (an iPhone and a small lipgloss will slip in too). I'm probably taxing the bag a little but c'est la vie  I do find it versatile and it's kind of rock'n'roll with the black HW, which is why I went for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it had a regular Boy clasp instead of a snap - that's what I mean about not a lot of value for the money. I won't buy anything but preloved Chanel from now on, and will try to buy 90's if possible. I missed out on an awesome dark red flap from '99 in mint condition - more than a year ago-  and am still regretting it!




Thank you for the pictures! I'm glad you found a bag to fit your needs. It's a very cool bag with the black hardware. I've been pondering a WOC, and this gives me a great idea of how much it can actually hold. I agree that it'd be much nicer if the closure was something other than a snap.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi Cats! The Boy WOC is just a touch larger than the classic - it expands more. Here is is from the side and (badly lit) with sunnies, car key, and small mirror (an iPhone and a small lipgloss will slip in too). I'm probably taxing the bag a little but c'est la vie  I do find it versatile and it's kind of rock'n'roll with the black HW, which is why I went for it.
> 
> I wish it had a regular Boy clasp instead of a snap - that's what I mean about not a lot of value for the money. I won't buy anything but preloved Chanel from now on, and will try to buy 90's if possible. I missed out on an awesome dark red flap from '99 in mint condition - more than a year ago-  and am still regretting it!



Thanks for the photos! I see what you mean about the Boy WOC expanding more then the regular. And I do love the rocker chick vibe -- I bet it really suits you! I sold my WOC a couple of years ago because it was just too small -- I may have to check this one out at some point to see if it will function better for me. I know what you're saying about the snap closure -- I also wish it had the regular closure instead of just a snap. That said, it is a great looking bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jadeite said:


> Makes me want to bundle them up in that fur and run away.



 Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

TankerToad said:


> You are my favorite magpie then~you have been missed, Sister~


Thank you my dear!  Missed you too!  You are always kind and gracious and a real asset to this forum!


----------



## mikeyta

happy mother's day to everyone .
The color is off but I love the new shoes.


----------



## Anfang

mikeyta said:


> happy mother's day to everyone .
> The color is off but I love the new shoes.


They're perfect! Not to talk about your bag!


----------



## ChLoay

mikeyta said:


> happy mother's day to everyone .
> The color is off but I love the new shoes.


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY indeed! 

Love your B, a true beauty. And your shoes so chic.


----------



## pepsimax

New blue patent Chanel:
 Wrong photo,try again


----------



## pepsimax

Blue bag:


----------



## Fabfashion

mikeyta said:


> happy mother's day to everyone .
> The color is off but I love the new shoes.


Love your shoes (and B too)! They look stylishly comfy.


----------



## Fabfashion

pepsimax said:


> Blue bag:


Pepsimax, both your bags are so pretty. I especially like the blue.  I've been looking for CC in blue but the last 2 times I went into the store they only had black, black, black, 1 beige and 1 red GST. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Suzie

LavenderIce said:


> Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.
> 
> View attachment 2601502



Oh my, you have taken my breath away with this stunning bag.


----------



## Suzie

LavenderIce said:


> Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.
> 
> View attachment 2601502



Wonder how much it was?


----------



## lovely64

A compilation of yesterdays items....hopefully arriving on monday. The jacket is already here though, amazing colour!


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> A compilation of yesterdays items....hopefully arriving on monday. The jacket is already here though, amazing colour!



wow!! you are shopping up a storm! love the rockstuds..and twins on the cdc belt..


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> wow!! you are shopping up a storm! love the rockstuds..and twins on the cdc belt..



Thanks! It was only a little wind gush, lol! Not a storm this time! I love the belt! I'm obsessed and want a black with palladium too!!

I saw they have a black gator with gold on hermes.com only 7K!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> A compilation of yesterdays items....hopefully arriving on monday. The jacket is already here though, amazing colour!
> 
> View attachment 2610775
> 
> View attachment 2610777
> 
> View attachment 2610782


Amazing haul! Especially love the rockstuds in that color combination and the jacket color is fab!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Amazing haul! Especially love the rockstuds in that color combination and the jacket color is fab!



Thank you!


----------



## duna

Kat, what a gorgeous leather jacket, may I ask who it's by? I'm a huge fan of leather jackets!


----------



## lovely64

Beach ready, waiting for Summer. Missoni, rene caovilla and melissa odabash tunic.


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> Beach ready, waiting for Summer. Missoni, rene caovilla and melissa odabash tunic.
> 
> View attachment 2612253


OMG, I'm sooooooo in love with that Melissa Odabash tunic!!! Tiffany blue is my fave shade of blue in the spring & summer.


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Kat, what a gorgeous leather jacket, may I ask who it's by? I'm a huge fan of leather jackets!


  Thank you dear! Of course! It is Zara! I bought it on vestiairecollectives for one 90 euros! The colour is a pinkish red! I love it!



PrincessCypress said:


> OMG, I'm sooooooo in love with that Melissa Odabash tunic!!! Tiffany blue is my fave shade of blue in the spring & summer.


 Thank you! It was love at first sight!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Amazing haul! Especially love the rockstuds in that color combination and the jacket color is fab!


 Thank you!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear! Of course! It is Zara! I bought it on vestiairecollectives for one 90 euros! The colour is a pinkish red! I love it!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was love at first sight!



WOW, gorgeous! Actually I have an old Zara leather jacket payed around 100 euros, and it's the one I use most: it's incredible how it's held up all these years!


----------



## LavenderIce

Suzie said:


> Oh my, you have taken my breath away with this stunning bag.





Suzie said:


> Wonder how much it was?



Thank you *Suzie*!  $6200.


----------



## lovely64

My latest rockstuds addition:


----------



## panthere55

lovely64 said:


> My latest rockstuds addition:
> 
> View attachment 2613206



Love them!


----------



## lovely64

panthere55 said:


> Love them!



Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Beautiful Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2614397


Gorgeous!!


----------



## lovely64

QuelleFromage said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## TenaciousB

Feeding my ombre obsession


----------



## Jadeite

TenaciousB said:


> Feeding my ombre obsession
> View attachment 2616469




Goodness. That is divine. Ombré is my weakness.


----------



## Jadeite

lovely64 said:


> Beach ready, waiting for Summer. Missoni, rene caovilla and melissa odabash tunic.
> 
> View attachment 2612253




Nice!! The colours are great.


----------



## lovely64

Jadeite said:


> Nice!! The colours are great.



Thank you!


----------



## Vitamina H

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2614397



*Lovely*, these are the most amazing espadrilles I have ever seen! They are closer to shoe artwork! You will turn a lot of heads in those beauties...for sure!


----------



## TenaciousB

Jadeite said:


> Goodness. That is divine. Ombré is my weakness.




Thanks Jadeite!


----------



## lovely64

Vitamina H said:


> *Lovely*, these are the most amazing espadrilles I have ever seen! They are closer to shoe artwork! You will turn a lot of heads in those beauties...for sure!



Thank you! It was love at first sight!


----------



## Suzie

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *Suzie*!  $6200.



Thank you.


----------



## Suzie

TenaciousB said:


> Feeding my ombre obsession
> View attachment 2616469



Love, love this.


----------



## TenaciousB

Suzie said:


> Love, love this.




Thanks Suzie ! I saw malleries have one with crystals.


----------



## lovely64

My new rockstuds in leopard calfhair.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> My new rockstuds in leopard calfhair.
> 
> View attachment 2618828



*Kat*, these are GORGEOUS and I'm *green* with envy! Where did you find these?


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> My new rockstuds in leopard calfhair.



K, how many pairs do you have now? can we see the whole collection please?


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, these are GORGEOUS and I'm *green* with envy! Where did you find these?



Thanks! I got them from net-a-porter, still there! I bought them the day before yesterday.


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> K, how many pairs do you have now? can we see the whole collection please?



Haha, not many! Three kitten and one flat.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thanks! I got them from net-a-porter, still there! I bought them the day before yesterday.



Thanks, *Kat*! Going to look for them now!


----------



## arabesques

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful Rene Caovilla leather espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2614397



These are so very, very beautiful.  They are immediately igniting a passion over here!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Kat*! Going to look for them now!



Do that, they are gorgeous. Someone here had gotten them in sale in the US on nap but we don't have any nap sale in europe, unfortunately!


----------



## lovely64

arabesques said:


> These are so very, very beautiful.  They are immediately igniting a passion over here!



Thank you! I felt the same! They are even more stunning in teality!


----------



## carolle

LV capucines in galet.


----------



## panthere55

carolle said:


> LV capucines in galet.



Congrats! Which size is it? I got Bb and its the cutest thing ever!


----------



## carolle

Thanks panthere55. It's the MM. Love it! The galet and gold hw is just an awesome combination.


----------



## lovely64

carolle said:


> LV capucines in galet.



Beautiful!


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> K, how many pairs do you have now? can we see the whole collection please?



Here is my little collection, only kitten heels and one pair of flats


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> Here is my little collection, only kitten heels and one pair of flats



ooohhh gorgeous! lovely colours and prints... thank you K


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> ooohhh gorgeous! lovely colours and prints... thank you K


 Thank you dear! You are most welcome!


----------



## carolle

Thank you lovely64.

Your collection of. Valentino shoes is jaw dropping.


----------



## Grande Latte

Double guilty. Everything non-Hermes. Everything in my handbag is non-Hermes too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Here is my little collection, only kitten heels and one pair of flats
> 
> View attachment 2619539



Such a pretty pic to wake up to on Saturday morning. A Rockstud rainbow! Thanks, *Kat*.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Such a pretty pic to wake up to on Saturday morning. A Rockstud rainbow! Thanks, *Kat*.



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## TankerToad

Find the Oscars
Hidden in my new Dolce and Gabanna heavy crepe suit!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lovely64 said:


> Here is my little collection, only kitten heels and one pair of flats
> 
> View attachment 2619539



O.M.G. what a treat for my eyes!! gorgeous collection, Kat.




TankerToad said:


> Find the Oscars
> Hidden in my new Dolce and Gabanna heavy crepe suit!



 TT...I am in love with your Oscars. OdlR is THE BEST. so feminine and classy!!! great purchase!!!


----------



## TankerToad

hermesdaisuki said:


> O.M.G. what a treat for my eyes!! gorgeous collection, Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT...I am in love with your Oscars. OdlR is THE BEST. so feminine and classy!!! great purchase!!!


 
Thank you, dear. High praise from you~as I know you are a shoe lover and collector!


----------



## lovely64

hermesdaisuki said:


> O.M.G. what a treat for my eyes!! gorgeous collection, Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT...I am in love with your Oscars. OdlR is THE BEST. so feminine and classy!!! great purchase!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

Leopards in action:


----------



## lovely64

Ivory studs in calf leather, the colour is perfect and with the poudre coloured straps!!


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> Ivory studs in calf leather, the colour is perfect and with the poudre coloured straps!!



congrats K!! sooo pretty...we are non-identical twins on this one..mine is in soft pastel pink..


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> congrats K!! sooo pretty...we are non-identical twins on this one..mine is in soft pastel pink..



Thank you! Soft pink is so pretty too! Are they comfortable? I have heard that this style is not so comfy?


----------



## Polaremil

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Soft pink is so pretty too! Are they comfortable? I have heard that this style is not so comfy?



I wore mine for the first time last weekend and they were comfy. Did not have to walk for too long, though, taxis from door to door .


----------



## lovely64

Polaremil said:


> I wore mine for the first time last weekend and they were comfy. Did not have to walk for too long, though, taxis from door to door .



Thanks for the review!


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Soft pink is so pretty too! Are they comfortable? I have heard that this style is not so comfy?



they are comfy once i break it in but very pretty on the feet!!


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> they are comfy once i break it in but very pretty on the feet!!



Thanks! Mine are a bit big so maybe that is good?


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> Thanks! Mine are a bit big so maybe that is good?



probably!


----------



## footnotation

lovely64 said:


> Here is my little collection, only kitten heels and one pair of flats
> 
> View attachment 2619539



Nice studs! I saw a woman trying on a pair of studded Valentino flats in the hot pink last weekend. Very fetching. (Meanwhile, I cursed my 8-month pregnant feet .)


----------



## lovely64

footnotation said:


> Nice studs! I saw a woman trying on a pair of studded Valentino flats in the hot pink last weekend. Very fetching. (Meanwhile, I cursed my 8-month pregnant feet .)



Thank you! Congrats on your pregnancy! These will stay in fashion for a long time ( I think so anyway), and you can buy a pair when your feet are back to normal


----------



## lovely64

Ivory valentino flats.


----------



## thay

beautiful new pre-fall 2014 chanel necklace - i love it!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

thay said:


> beautiful new pre-fall 2014 chanel necklace - i love it!!




Gorgeous Chanel necklace,* thay*! Major congrats!


----------



## thay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous Chanel necklace,* thay*! Major congrats!


thank you!! it's my second one and i just love them both so much!


----------



## Anfang

thay said:


> beautiful new pre-fall 2014 chanel necklace - i love it!!


Awesome necklace !!!


----------



## thay

Anfang said:


> Awesome necklace !!!


thank you!! i wore it today - i'm slightly obsessed!!


----------



## mp4

TankerToad said:


> Find the Oscars
> Hidden in my new Dolce and Gabanna heavy crepe suit!


----------



## lovely64

So, I thought my circle of friends needed a pink and a black addition. Well , I managed it, killing two birds with one stone( sorry about the violent saying, we use flies in Swedish, not birds, and we slap them, not kill them with a stone)

My old circle of friends:




The new kid on the block, pink/black:


----------



## lovely64

The latest addition to my little collection:


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> The latest addition to my little collection:QUOTE]
> 
> lovely, these are rocking awesome!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> lovely64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest addition to my little collection:QUOTE]
> 
> lovely, these are rocking awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> The latest addition to my little collection:
> 
> View attachment 2632538
> 
> View attachment 2632539



*Kat*, gorgeous collection of Rockstuds. The best ever!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, gorgeous collection of Rockstuds. The best ever!



Thank you dear!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely64 said:


> The latest addition to my little collection:
> 
> View attachment 2632538
> 
> View attachment 2632539



Gorgeous! Now you need to buy the ones with the Swarovki crystals. Those are my UHGs, but I don't have the lifestyle to justify the price.


----------



## lovely64

etoupebirkin said:


> Gorgeous! Now you need to buy the ones with the Swarovki crystals. Those are my UHGs, but I don't have the lifestyle to justify the price.



Thank you! It has turned into a little addiction. Opps.

Oh, I don't have a bling lifestyle either! Very far from, lol! I also prefer my bling as jewels rather than on my clothes/shoes/bags. 

Edit. I do have the bling bling rene caovilla espadrilles so I do extend my bling a little.


----------



## lovely64

Two precious gifts from a very special gal. No, it is not even my birthday!


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Two precious gifts from a very special gal. No, it is not even my birthday!
> 
> View attachment 2634615



Love them!  The glasses are so cool, but too big for my face (I tried, believe me) so I am jealous -- you will look too cool with them and your rockstuds!


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> Love them!  The glasses are so cool, but too big for my face (I tried, believe me) so I am jealous -- you will look too cool with them and your rockstuds!



Thank you! I actually think they come in different sizes? I am not very VB savvy but I have had a look at pretavoire.com and there are different sizes whit diff style names.


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I actually think they come in different sizes? I am not very VB savvy but I have had a look at pretavoire.com and there are different sizes whit diff style names.



That is dangerous news lol.  I bought them over the phone from Bergdorf and they didn't tell me.  And they had none in stock when I was there recently.

Is it bad to have more than 15 pairs of sunglasses (some never worn)?


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> That is dangerous news lol.  I bought them over the phone from Bergdorf and they didn't tell me.  And they had none in stock when I was there recently.
> 
> Is it bad to have more than 15 pairs of sunglasses (some never worn)?



Yes, that is bad, but in a good way! lol! Another pair wont make a difference. You go girl!

You can check them out on pretavoire just to see the different sizes and what they are called. Then you can do a search in the US maybe, once you have the style down. They are extremely comfortable, much more so than my ray-bans. I have a blue pair and they are smaller than the fuchsia ones. I will go to an optician to have them adjusted. The glasses also come in smaller versus bigger size so there should def. be a few that will fit you! Sorry, lol!


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> That is dangerous news lol.  I bought them over the phone from Bergdorf and they didn't tell me.  And they had none in stock when I was there recently.
> 
> Is it bad to have more than 15 pairs of sunglasses (some never worn)?


Here is a pic so you can see the blue is smaller than the fuchsia. I hope you can see it anyway!


----------



## PollyGal

lovely64 said:


> Two precious gifts from a very special gal. No, it is not even my birthday!
> 
> View attachment 2634615



We are fuschia twins! So thrilled to have got these - very hard to source! Hope you have fabulous sunny days to enjoy them!


----------



## lovely64

PollyGal said:


> We are fuschia twins! So thrilled to have got these - very hard to source! Hope you have fabulous sunny days to enjoy them!



Thank you! I wish you the same! Yes, they are impossible to find! I got help from an amazing friend!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I actually think they come in different sizes? I am not very VB savvy but I have had a look at pretavoire.com and there are different sizes whit diff style names.



That's good to know *Kat*. Because I bought the blue VB pair on NAP and had to return them as they were way too LARGE. Like huge.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's good to know *Kat*. Because I bought the blue VB pair on NAP and had to return them as they were way too LARGE. Like huge.



My blue ones are smaller, as in lense size, than my fuchsia. The fit of my fuchsia pair reads standard and the blue are a small I think, so it seems as if it is not just different lense sizes buy also fit. Here is a pic where you might see the blue are smaller than the fuchsia pair. I am hooked, and I will get the green and purple too, lol! Ugh.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lulilu said:


> Love them!  The glasses are so cool, but too big for my face (I tried, believe me) so I am jealous -- you will look too cool with them and your rockstuds!



My DD bought me the blue mirrored aviator RayBans and they are perfect for my face size ~ oh yes, and then she quickly borrowed them back from me to wear for herself! They are great and they come in different colored mirrored lenses.


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Here is a pic so you can see the blue is smaller than the fuchsia. I hope you can see it anyway!
> 
> View attachment 2635545



great comparison photo, Kat!


----------



## duna

I wish I could still wear aviator glasses: I had them when I was young, but now they make my face look even longer than it is, lol, not good at all! Also now that I have to have eye sight lenses on my sun glasses, I only have 2 pairs, they are much too expensive!


----------



## lovely64

The RS mania continues, lol!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> I wish I could still wear aviator glasses: I had them when I was young, but now they make my face look even longer than it is, lol, not good at all! Also now that I have to have eye sight lenses on my sun glasses, I only have 2 pairs, they are much too expensive!



Oh, I think there are aviators that will look great on you! There are many variations and I am sure you can find a pair. I undrstand about prescription lenses, way too expensive to buy sunnies if you don't feel 100%. 

I too am in need of glasses, but only when reading or watching the telly. It is a bit blurry these days, lol! I keep postponing the visit to check my eyes but I will have to do it soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love Charlotte Olympia loafers!

Bleu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Papillions Silk 90cm







BIeu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Beverly Hills Limited Edition Silk 90cm


----------



## MotoChiq

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Charlotte Olympia loafers!
> 
> Bleu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Papillions Silk 90cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIeu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Beverly Hills Limited Edition Silk 90cm



Love the blue loafers VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## MotoChiq

My new Pigalle Follies in black suede


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Charlotte Olympia loafers!
> 
> Bleu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Papillions Silk 90cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIeu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Beverly Hills Limited Edition Silk 90cm


*Vigee*, awesome pairings! Aren't these Charlotte Olympia Scorpios killers? I love them to bits!


----------



## Anfang

lovely64 said:


> The RS mania continues, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2640142


Wow, *lovely*, I can see your RS is growing! You're on a roll! 



MotoChiq said:


> My new Pigalle Follies in black suede


Perfection!


----------



## lovely64

Anfang said:


> Wow, *lovely*, I can see your RS is growing! You're on a roll!
> 
> Perfection!



Thank you! Yes, I guess it's growing, lol!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> The RS mania continues, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2640142


This color is TDF, lovely64!!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Charlotte Olympia loafers!
> 
> Bleu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Papillions Silk 90cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIeu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Beverly Hills Limited Edition Silk 90cm


VigeeLeBrun, what an amazing trio that goes so well together! I really do love both scarves, but I think I love the BH one a teeny bit more.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I've been on quite the shoe binge lately  but it's because I find it hard to resist the sales and good deals! 

These are my non-Hermès shoe indulgences that I have received this last week: YSL Tributes in fuchsia, black and flame and Valentino Rockstuds in azure/blue fluo and cyclamin/cyclamen.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrincessCypress said:


> This color is TDF, lovely64!!!
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun, what an amazing trio that goes so well together! I really do love both scarves, *but I think I love the BH one a teeny bit more.*



Agreed! The BH Limited Edition silk is so beautiful that I bought two ~ one for myself and one for me BFF because she wanted it too and lives in Switzerland.


----------



## temps

PrincessCypress said:


> I've been on quite the shoe binge lately  but it's because I find it hard to resist the sales and good deals!
> 
> 
> 
> These are my non-Hermès shoe indulgences that I have received this last week: YSL Tributes in fuchsia, black and flame and Valentino Rockstuds in azure/blue fluo and cyclamin/cyclamen.




Love all of them!!!  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrincessCypress

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed! The BH Limited Edition silk is so beautiful that I bought two ~ one for myself and one for me BFF because she wanted it too and lives in Switzerland.


You're so sweet and your BFF is lucky to have you, VigeeLeBrun! 



temps said:


> Love all of them!!!  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you, temps!


----------



## MotoChiq

Anfang said:


> Perfection!



Thank you Anfang


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrincessCypress said:


> I've been on quite the shoe binge lately  but it's because I find it hard to resist the sales and good deals!
> 
> These are my non-Hermès shoe indulgences that I have received this last week: YSL Tributes in fuchsia, black and flame and Valentino Rockstuds in azure/blue fluo and cyclamin/cyclamen.



WOWZA, *PrincessCypress*, you have been on a roll and a great shoe binge recently! Love both YSL Tributes and Valentino RS, great choices


----------



## lovely64

Summer essentials by Juliet Dunne and dolce&gabbana.


----------



## lovely64

lovely64 said:


> Summer essentials by Juliet Dunne and dolce&gabbana.



Forgot the pic, lol!


----------



## CocoSoCo

I found this little treasure yesterday. Paired with my ghw kelly dog & phoenix pareo.


----------



## PrincessCypress

VigeeLeBrun said:


> WOWZA, *PrincessCypress*, you have been on a roll and a great shoe binge recently! Love both YSL Tributes and Valentino RS, great choices


Thank you, VigeeLeBrun! Now I have enough shoes to retreat to shoe ban island for quite some time...unless I find the one that got away, yellow leather Valentino rockstud kitten heels!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, VigeeLeBrun! Now I have enough shoes to retreat to shoe ban island for quite some time...unless I find the one that got away, *yellow leather Valentino rockstud kitten heels*!



*PrincessCypress*, I am sure you can find those online and I am ready to start hunting them down for you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CocoSoCo said:


> I found this little treasure yesterday. Paired with my ghw kelly dog & phoenix pareo.



Great pic, *CocoSoCo*, like an editorial! Beautiful.


----------



## PrincessCypress

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *PrincessCypress*, I am sure you can find those online and I am ready to start hunting them down for you!


Oh you're just the sweetest, VigeeLeBrun!  I've looked everywhere that I could think of and I only found one pair in size 38 at full price. Unfortunately, I'm a 39.5 and I'm kicking myself now for not buying them a little over a month ago when I did find them in my size. I wanted to wait for the sales and I had just bought my orange rockstuds...and now they're gone! 

If you or anyone finds yellow regular leather kitten heel rockstuds, please let me know!!! You would bring an amazing amount of sunshine into my life!!! I think I should add that to my signature wishlist.


----------



## lovely64

PrincessCypress said:


> I've been on quite the shoe binge lately  but it's because I find it hard to resist the sales and good deals!
> 
> These are my non-Hermès shoe indulgences that I have received this last week: YSL Tributes in fuchsia, black and flame and Valentino Rockstuds in azure/blue fluo and cyclamin/cyclamen.



Great shoes!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> Great shoes!!


Thank you, lovely64!


----------



## lovely64

One of my last pairs of RS, addiction in full bloom! Lol!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> One of my last pairs of RS, addiction in full bloom! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2645016


Another cool RS! Looks great with your B!!

I wish I'm able to wear them, they're too narrow for my fat feet!  Well, that helps save me some moola to put towards more H.


----------



## Fabfashion

CocoSoCo said:


> I found this little treasure yesterday. Paired with my ghw kelly dog & phoenix pareo.


Perfect little B/W collection!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Charlotte Olympia loafers!
> 
> Bleu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Papillions Silk 90cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIeu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Beverly Hills Limited Edition Silk 90cm


Lovely blue...they should make for very happy feet.


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> The RS mania continues, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2640142


LOVE this color!!! 

For this color, may be I can squeeze into one of them studs!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Another cool RS! Looks great with your B!!
> 
> I wish I'm able to wear them, they're too narrow for my fat feet!  Well, that helps save me some moola to put towards more H.


 


Fabfashion said:


> LOVE this color!!!
> 
> For this color, may be I can squeeze into one of them studs!


 Thank you! The green ones will arrive tomorrow, hopefully. I will post a real modelling pic then to enable you

I have kind of wide feet too but they work on me.


----------



## temps

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Charlotte Olympia loafers!
> 
> Bleu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Papillions Silk 90cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIeu Izmir B35, Charlotte Olympia Scorpio Loafers, Beverly Hills Limited Edition Silk 90cm




I loooove your Charlotte Olympia!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;  I'm so tempted to get one for myself... The color is divine!


----------



## kewave

Lovely indulgences everyone and thanks for the eye candies!

Found a brand new Chanel Tweed Jacket in my size from past seasons. New additions of Black/Red CL spikes and Celestina Gold Crocs Box Clutch to match the gold buttons and weaves.


----------



## lovely64

Turquoise RS, calf skin.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Bottega Veneta Large Ebano Hobo


----------



## Piyo1115

lovely64 said:


> One of my last pairs of RS, addiction in full bloom! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2645016




Lovely they look perfect with the B!!


----------



## Piyo1115

kewave said:


> Lovely indulgences everyone and thanks for the eye candies!
> 
> Found a brand new Chanel Tweed Jacket in my size from past seasons. New additions of Black/Red CL spikes and Celestina Gold Crocs Box Clutch to match the gold buttons and weaves.




I m loving the jacket Kewave!! &#128522;


----------



## lovely64

Piyo1115 said:


> Lovely they look perfect with the B!!



Thank you!!


----------



## lovely64

Here is my up dated wheel of fortune. Someone questioned my sanity, well, all I can rebutt is that I'm a lot more sane than most, lol!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Here is my up dated wheel of fortune. Someone questioned my sanity, well, all I can rebutt is that I'm a lot more sane than most, lol!!
> 
> View attachment 2648780



*Kat*, I think that you just set a record! Eight pairs of Valentino RS ~ love your collection. You have selected great colors and styles, congrats!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, I think that you just set a record! Eight pairs of Valentino RS ~ love your collection. You have selected great colors and styles, congrats!



Thank you dear! Nah, not a record, you should check out the valentino club house thread. Many more there, lol!


----------



## ladyjane 963

Kat   how wonderfull what a collection you have , they must be very comfy to wear?


----------



## aynrand

Other than my Tank, I've never been much of a Cartier collector.  BUT I love the collection that mixes ceramic!  I took the plunge with the Trinity ring and I'm loving it!  The black ceramic adds so much definition to the white gold and diamonds.  Had to share


----------



## PollyGal

My new Victoria Beckham Quincy tote and fuschia VB aviators with Alexander McQueen flats - it's a very pink day!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

PollyGal said:


> My new Victoria Beckham Quincy tote and fuschia VB aviators with Alexander McQueen flats - it's a very pink day!!



OMG, what an AMAZING trio of fuchsia happiness, PollyGal!!!


----------



## PollyGal

PrincessCypress said:


> OMG, what an AMAZING trio of fuchsia happiness, PollyGal!!!



Thanks Princess - I am a happy girl &#128103;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PollyGal said:


> My new Victoria Beckham Quincy tote and fuschia VB aviators with Alexander McQueen flats - it's a very pink day!!



Love this pic, *Pollygal*. Nothing better than shoes, sunnies and a bag that match!


----------



## PollyGal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, *Pollygal*. Nothing better than shoes, sunnies and a bag that match!



Thanks Vigee


----------



## Tiphaine

Today was my first visit to Harrods in a while, and I took advantage to buy a couple of things aside from Hermes 

Some Tod's, to go with my new scarf!












And a LV phone cover, orange, to go with my orange things (not sure how many times I've mentioned that I adore orange)! It's not quite as red as it looks on the pictures - definitely orange  Although it is dark, it blends really well in natural light. I think my lighting was just bad...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tiphaine said:


> Today was my first visit to Harrods in a while, and I took advantage to buy a couple of things aside from Hermes
> 
> Some Tod's, to go with my new scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a LV phone cover, orange, to go with my orange things (not sure how many times I've mentioned that I adore orange)! It's not quite as red as it looks on the pictures - definitely orange  Although it is dark, it blends really well in natural light. I think my lighting was just bad...



Love these Tod's, they will last forever and the color is a perfect match :flowers;


----------



## Tiphaine

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these Tod's, they will last forever and the color is a perfect match :flowers;



Thank you! I adore Tod's, I must have about 15 pairs - but consisting only of ballerinas and a couple of boots. They really are indestructible (something I need in footwear ... I'm so clumsy) and super comfortable.

This is my first pair of 'driving shoes' though, so actually it was a special purchase  can't wait to wear them (with my H!  )


----------



## maddie

Hey all! Not sure if this is the right thread to post this question - does anyone use non-Hermes twilly/scarf to wrap your Hermes bag / handles?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anemone B35, new Tabitha Simmons flats, Rencontre Oceane silk 90cm.

Loving purple these days!


----------



## Piyo1115

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35, new Tabitha Simmons flats, Rencontre Oceane silk 90cm.
> 
> Loving purple these days!




Ooooh my dream bag! Love love everything Vigee!


----------



## Piyo1115

Tiphaine said:


> Today was my first visit to Harrods in a while, and I took advantage to buy a couple of things aside from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> Some Tod's, to go with my new scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a LV phone cover, orange, to go with my orange things (not sure how many times I've mentioned that I adore orange)! It's not quite as red as it looks on the pictures - definitely orange  Although it is dark, it blends really well in natural light. I think my lighting was just bad...




Great finds! Enjoy!


----------



## Vitamina H

aynrand said:


> Other than my Tank, I've never been much of a Cartier collector.  BUT I love the collection that mixes ceramic!  I took the plunge with the Trinity ring and I'm loving it!  The black ceramic adds so much definition to the white gold and diamonds.  Had to share



This a beautiful ring *Aynrand*! It looks stunning on your hand.



PollyGal said:


> My new Victoria Beckham Quincy tote and fuschia VB aviators with Alexander McQueen flats - it's a very pink day!!



*Pollygal*, you did a wonderful job coordinating all of your  pieces! I love each and every pretty in pink piece!



Tiphaine said:


> Today was my first visit to Harrods in a while, and I took advantage to buy a couple of things aside from Hermes
> 
> Some Tod's, to go with my new scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a LV phone cover, orange, to go with my orange things (not sure how many times I've mentioned that I adore orange)! It's not quite as red as it looks on the pictures - definitely orange  Although it is dark, it blends really well in natural light. I think my lighting was just bad...



*Tiphaine*! Ohh, you picked the most perfect phone cover for yourself, my orange loving friend! Too cute! I am going to have try on the driving mocs next time I am in Tod's. The color you have is fantastic!


----------



## Vitamina H

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35, new Tabitha Simmons flats, Rencontre Oceane silk 90cm.
> 
> Loving purple these days!



Dear *Vigee*, now did you have those TS shoes custom made to match your beautiful RO?!. They are utterly perfect together! Your anemone B just makes me happy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks so much, I appreciate the positive feedback because I was concerned that these TS flats wouldn't work with my anemone B35 and rencontre oceans silk scarf. They look like a perfect match and just goes to show that online shopping is a delight!


----------



## kewave

A couple of items from Europe:
- Lower heel 65mm RV Belle de Nuit
- Pink Gold VCA Alhambra Ear Studs


----------



## Tiphaine

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35, new Tabitha Simmons flats, Rencontre Oceane silk 90cm.
> 
> Loving purple these days!


This is the definition of perfection! You have no idea how colour-coordination makes me happy - this has genuinely brightened up my day  so beautiful thank you for sharing


----------



## Tiphaine

Vitamina H said:


> *Tiphaine*! Ohh, you picked the most perfect phone cover for yourself, my orange loving friend! Too cute! I am going to have try on the driving mocs next time I am in Tod's. The color you have is fantastic!



Thanks, I'm glad you like them!  

In terms of the Tod's, I got the last pair in the range 36-37 (they were sold out in Harrods so I had to go to Sloane Street and they had one pair left in 36  ) of ANY of the reds (I also asked to try the shiny red ones and the matte leather reddish pink ones, neither of which were in stock for my size) for the driving mocs - so they must have been very popular! I'm very happy to have my first pair, even if my boyfriend says they look like slippers ...


----------



## Vitamina H

Tiphaine said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you like them!
> 
> In terms of the Tod's, I got the last pair in the range 36-37 (they were sold out in Harrods so I had to go to Sloane Street and they had one pair left in 36  ) of ANY of the reds (I also asked to try the shiny red ones and the matte leather reddish pink ones, neither of which were in stock for my size) for the driving mocs - so they must have been very popular! I'm very happy to have my first pair, *even if my boyfriend says they look like slippers ... *



That is cute! I can see why they would be popular...the color you have is fantastic. Do you have to worry about the bottoms in rain? I had a pair of driving mocs once, but they were padded with leather on the heel and toe area of the sole. I loved those shoes so much!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Fendi lucifer 2 to go with my B!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Piyo1115 said:


> Ooooh my dream bag! Love love everything Vigee!





Vitamina H said:


> Dear *Vigee*, now did you have those TS shoes custom made to match your beautiful RO?!. They are utterly perfect together! Your anemone B just makes me happy.





Tiphaine said:


> This is the definition of perfection! You have no idea how colour-coordination makes me happy - this has genuinely brightened up my day  so beautiful thank you for sharing



Thanks again ladies for your kind posts! 

*Tiphaine*, color-coordinating, especially with prints and patterns is a sheer delight, isn't it? So hard to do, but well worth it in the end


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> A couple of items from Europe:
> - Lower heel 65mm RV Belle de Nuit
> - Pink Gold VCA Alhambra Ear Studs



*kewave*, those Pink Gold VCA Alhambra Ear Studs are GORGEOUS! Major congrats 

Also, I have always been tempted to buy a pair of RV heels or flats. How comfortable are they?


----------



## Fabfashion

kewave said:


> A couple of items from Europe:
> - Lower heel 65mm RV Belle de Nuit
> - Pink Gold VCA Alhambra Ear Studs


 
kewave, these earrings are so elegant! I've started into pink gold recently and it's just so versatile. 

Like your RV too!


----------



## Fabfashion

aynrand said:


> Other than my Tank, I've never been much of a Cartier collector. BUT I love the collection that mixes ceramic! I took the plunge with the Trinity ring and I'm loving it! The black ceramic adds so much definition to the white gold and diamonds. Had to share


 
Beautiful ring! You'll get so much wear out of this. 

I love Cartier jewelry, it's timeless. I found my mom's old trinity gold ring from the 70s in her fun jewelry box and took it to Cartier. They polished it up and it looks brand new. I hung it on a chain as a necklace as the size it too small for me. I'm slowly collecting different pieces and hope to pass them on to my DDs one day. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35, new Tabitha Simmons flats, Rencontre Oceane silk 90cm.
> 
> Loving purple these days!


 
VLB, your TS flats match perfectly with the Rencontre Oceane silk! What a beautiful pairing and your anemone B is TDF!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Caramelpudding said:


> Fendi lucifer 2 to go with my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2655887


 
Very cute!


----------



## aynrand

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful ring! You'll get so much wear out of this.
> 
> I love Cartier jewelry, it's timeless. I found my mom's old trinity gold ring from the 70s in her fun jewelry box and took it to Cartier. They polished it up and it looks brand new. I hung it on a chain as a necklace as the size it too small for me. I'm slowly collecting different pieces and hope to pass them on to my DDs one day. Enjoy yours!






That's awesome! I've been collecting antique jewelry for a long time, and hands down, nothing garners resale value like Cartier.  Totally unexpected, but I just bought a vintage diamond ring... It was one of those things where I saw this ring and I had to have it.  So now I'll have 3 pieces!  Super excited!


----------



## PrincessCypress

I'm sooooooo thrilled with this arrival from Farfetch today...my new black embossed croc YSL Tribute 105 sandals!!!


----------



## kewave

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *kewave*, those Pink Gold VCA Alhambra Ear Studs are GORGEOUS! Major congrats
> 
> Also, I have always been tempted to buy a pair of RV heels or flats. How comfortable are they?



Thank you Vigee! 
I love RV shoes, they are very well-made and those classic patent ones last a lifetime. RV generally has generous sizing/toe box so they are comfortable, but of course, some designs fit me better than others. I especially like Belle Vivier and Belle de Nuit. 
If you are looking for flats, I recommend Belle Vivier which has interesting square toe box and the elevated 25mm heel are better than totally flats, not recommended by podiatrist. 
If you are after a high heel pumps, Belle de Nuit has very nice sihouette. It comes in different height, this pratical pair at lower 65mm heels makes good investment in terms of cost per wear and they still look pretty sleek.




Fabfashion said:


> kewave, these earrings are so elegant! I've started into pink gold recently and it's just so versatile.
> 
> Like your RV too!


Thank you for liking them, Fabfashion!
I'm trying to spend on things that I will get a lot of wear, these fit the bill. This studs size in full pink gold allows me to wear it to shower and sleep without a care. It also gives me variety from my other regular diamond solitaires and a small dose of VCA even in my sleep!


----------



## ldldb

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm sooooooo thrilled with this arrival from Farfetch today...my new black embossed croc YSL Tribute 105 sandals!!!



wow these are gorgeous! wish i could them in the lower heel height to match my croc bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Thank you Vigee!
> I love RV shoes, they are very well-made and those classic patent ones last a lifetime. RV generally has generous sizing/toe box so they are comfortable, but of course, some designs fit me better than others. I especially like Belle Vivier and Belle de Nuit.
> If you are looking for flats, I recommend Belle Vivier which has interesting square toe box and the elevated 25mm heel are better than totally flats, not recommended by podiatrist.
> If you are after a high heel pumps, Belle de Nuit has very nice sihouette. It comes in different height, this pratical pair at lower 65mm heels makes good investment in terms of cost per wear and they still look pretty sleek.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking them, Fabfashion!
> I'm trying to spend on things that I will get a lot of wear, these fit the bill. This studs size in full pink gold allows me to wear it to shower and sleep without a care. It also gives me variety from my other regular diamond solitaires and a small dose of VCA even in my sleep!



Thanks, *kewave*!


----------



## panthere55

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm sooooooo thrilled with this arrival from Farfetch today...my new black embossed croc YSL Tribute 105 sandals!!!



Love them!!!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ldldb said:


> wow these are gorgeous! wish i could them in the lower heel height to match my croc bag!


Thank you, ldldb! Wish I had a croc bag to match my new shoes! 



panthere55 said:


> Love them!!!!!


Thanks, panthere55!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Thank you for liking them, Fabfashion!
I'm trying to spend on things that I will get a lot of wear, these fit the bill. This studs size in full pink gold allows me to wear it to shower and sleep without a care. It also gives me variety from my other regular diamond solitaires and a small dose of VCA even in my sleep![/QUOTE]

That should give you happy dreams.


----------



## Fabfashion

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm sooooooo thrilled with this arrival from Farfetch today...my new black embossed croc YSL Tribute 105 sandals!!!


 
PrincessCypress, these look amazing!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Fabfashion said:


> PrincessCypress, these look amazing!!!


Thank you, Fabfashion, I certainly agree with you! I feel so lucky to have gotten these on sale and they're my favorite pair of tributes now!


----------



## Fabfashion

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, Fabfashion, I certainly agree with you! I feel so lucky to have gotten these on sale and they're my favorite pair of tributes now!


 
Mod pics, please. I really like the platfrom at the front.  Excuse me a moment as I dash off to go check out the sales.


----------



## SugarMama

I love my door knock Louboutin flats.  It's like CDCs for your feet


----------



## ldldb

my recent buys:

mcqueen panther dust knuckle clutch





and louboutins:


----------



## Suzie

aynrand said:


> Other than my Tank, I've never been much of a Cartier collector.  BUT I love the collection that mixes ceramic!  I took the plunge with the Trinity ring and I'm loving it!  The black ceramic adds so much definition to the white gold and diamonds.  Had to share



Oh my, this is just stunning.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> I love my door knock Louboutin flats.  It's like CDCs for your feet



I want these, *SugarMama*! Major congrats!!! 

Where did you get them? Would love a pair!


----------



## SugarMama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I want these, *SugarMama*! Major congrats!!!
> 
> Where did you get them? Would love a pair!



I got these from Saks.  I will PM you the details and my SA info as well in case you need a contact,


----------



## PrincessCypress

Fabfashion said:


> Mod pics, please. I really like the platfrom at the front.  Excuse me a moment as I dash off to go check out the sales.


Okay, I will try to get mod pics with these in the next week or so, Fabfashion. Hope you score something good on sale! 



SugarMama said:


> I love my door knock Louboutin flats.  It's like CDCs for your feet


These are gorgeous, SugarMama! 



ldldb said:


> my recent buys:
> 
> mcqueen panther dust knuckle clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and louboutins:


Wow, these are special finds, ldldb! The clutch is extraordinary and the loubs look wonderful on you!


----------



## Pursebop

*#whatsintheBIRKIN*


----------



## Pursebop

*World Cup anyone? 

*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *World Cup anyone?
> 
> *



Love this WC pic, *Pursebob*!


----------



## Powder Puff

4 pairs of shoes and a clutch from SL


----------



## Powder Puff

Matchy matchy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Powder Puff said:


> Matchy matchy



*Powder Puff*, congrats on all of your new YSL acquisitions and am happy to be your clutch cousin ~ have the same one in metallic silver and love it.


----------



## Powder Puff

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Powder Puff*, congrats on all of your new YSL acquisitions and am happy to be your clutch cousin ~ have the same one in metallic silver and love it.


 Thanks and yay to being clutch cousins!!! Can't wait to use mine


----------



## ms piggy

ldldb said:


> my recent buys:
> 
> mcqueen panther dust knuckle clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and louboutins:



May I enquire about the pretty nail polish on your feet?


----------



## ldldb

ms piggy said:


> May I enquire about the pretty nail polish on your feet?



hi ms piggy! that color is from blending shades #111 and #144 of the el cheapo nail polish brand NYC .


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this WC pic, *Pursebob*!



*thanks VigeeLeBrun, stay tuned...there's lots more! We are so excited to see the Thursday game between Germany and USA 
*


----------



## Pursebop

ldldb said:


> my recent buys:
> 
> mcqueen panther dust knuckle clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and louboutins:


*gorgeous picks girl! I bought the gold gladiators full price and after seeing your fabulous modeling pic I bought the black too...and ON SALE! YAY!!!!*


----------



## ldldb

******** said:


> *gorgeous picks girl! I bought the gold gladiators full price and after seeing your fabulous modeling pic I bought the black too...and ON SALE! YAY!!!!*



lol! i was tempted but did not get the gold pair as my sa found me some rockstud flats on sale! woohoo! we love sale season !


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Chanel boy mini stingray leather


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2669174
> View attachment 2669175
> 
> 
> Chanel boy mini stingray leather



OMG, totally GORGEOUS, *ilovecocohanel*! Major congrats and love all the bling


----------



## panthere55

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2669174
> View attachment 2669175
> 
> 
> Chanel boy mini stingray leather






Wow sooooo gorgeous! And your ring is jaw dropping!!!!!


----------



## ldldb

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2669174
> View attachment 2669175
> 
> 
> Chanel boy mini stingray leather



this Boy is a rockstar! so gorgeous!


----------



## ldldb

a shiny passport holder


----------



## ilovecocohanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, totally GORGEOUS, *ilovecocohanel*! Major congrats and love all the bling




Thnk uuu


----------



## ilovecocohanel

panthere55 said:


> Wow sooooo gorgeous! And your ring is jaw dropping!!!!!





Thnk u love &#128536;


----------



## ilovecocohanel

ldldb said:


> this Boy is a rockstar! so gorgeous!




Isnt it?? Thnk uuuu &#128536;


----------



## TankerToad

new shoes
Valentino rocks studs
Nike Trainers
Prada Suede strappy sandals


----------



## TankerToad

Chanel boy from the Dallas collection
This is so fun


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Chanel boy from the Dallas collection
> This is so fun



This has to be one of my favorites from the Dallas Collection, congrats!


----------



## Millicat

TankerToad said:


> Chanel boy from the Dallas collection
> This is so fun



Ohhh 
Must have !


----------



## chicinthecity777

A dear friend made this happen and I just got it back from alteration. My first VCA - 5 motif white MOP white gold bracelet. I am not big on branded jewellery apart from watches and some pieces from Tiffany. But this one is very special.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Grey aged calfskin reissue flap size 227


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A dear friend made this happen and I just got it back from alteration. My first VCA - 5 motif white MOP white gold bracelet. I am not big on branded jewellery apart from watches and some pieces from Tiffany. But this one is very special.



Major congrats, *xiangxiang*! This is an absolutely gorgeous VCA bracelet


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *xiangxiang*! This is an absolutely gorgeous VCA bracelet



Thank you my dear!


----------



## poptarts

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2669174
> View attachment 2669175
> 
> 
> Chanel boy mini stingray leather



What a fancy boy! He's beautiful! Congratulations ilovecocochanel 





Caramelpudding said:


> Fendi lucifer 2 to go with my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2655887



Your furry monster is adorable 


=====

IM Laitlyn reversible quilted bomber


----------



## Anfang

Millicat said:


> Ohhh
> Must have !


Milli !!! Back to topic! This one is not for me, but oh, such a beauty!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A dear friend made this happen and I just got it back from alteration. My first VCA - 5 motif white MOP white gold bracelet. I am not big on branded jewellery apart from watches and some pieces from Tiffany. But this one is very special.


*xiangxiang*! You finally got it? Congrats, my dear! And enjoy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> *xiangxiang*! You finally got it? Congrats, my dear! And enjoy!



Yes, *Anfang *I did, with a great help from a friend. Love it! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes, *Anfang *I did, with a great help from a friend. Love it! Thank you for your kind words!


You're very welcome, my dear! I'm so happy you have this one on your wrist! Enjoy, and be careful not to shock your wrists while watching WC!  MOP is fragile!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> You're very welcome, my dear! I'm so happy you have this one on your wrist! Enjoy, and be careful not to shock your wrists while watching WC!  MOP is fragile!



 *Anfang*, you are too funny! I shall be very careful!


----------



## MSO13

TankerToad said:


> Chanel boy from the Dallas collection
> This is so fun



This is amazing, so gorgeous!


----------



## lulilu

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2670054
> View attachment 2670055
> 
> 
> Grey aged calfskin reissue flap size 227



OMGosh!  My HG reissue -- the perfect size and color!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

lulilu said:


> OMGosh!  My HG reissue -- the perfect size and color!




Thnk u dear


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> Chanel boy from the Dallas collection
> This is so fun



Love this!


----------



## Suzie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> A dear friend made this happen and I just got it back from alteration. My first VCA - 5 motif white MOP white gold bracelet. I am not big on branded jewellery apart from watches and some pieces from Tiffany. But this one is very special.



Congrats on your first VCA, we are twins.


----------



## Suzie

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2670054
> View attachment 2670055
> 
> 
> Grey aged calfskin reissue flap size 227



Just gorgeous, both the shoes and bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 2670054
> View attachment 2670055
> 
> 
> Grey aged calfskin reissue flap size 227



Beautiful flap and Rockstud sheels, *ilovecocohanel*!



poptarts said:


> What a fancy boy! He's beautiful! Congratulations ilovecocochanel
> 
> Your furry monster is adorable
> =====
> 
> IM Laitlyn reversible quilted bomber



Love IM, *poptarts*! This reversible quilted bomber is gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> Congrats on your first VCA, we are twins.



Thank you *Suzie*! So happy to be your twin on this! It's stunning I love it!


----------



## Suzie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *Suzie*! So happy to be your twin on this! It's stunning I love it!



I bought the 10 motif also and add it to the 5 motif for a longer necklace.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> I bought the 10 motif also and add it to the 5 motif for a longer necklace.



My 5 motif has been shortened by 2x4 links to make it fit my wrist. If I link it with a 10 motif necklace, the motifs won't be even.


----------



## Suzie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My 5 motif has been shortened by 2x4 links to make it fit my wrist. If I link it with a 10 motif necklace, the motifs won't be even.



You could always wear the 5 at the back of your neck.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Suzie said:


> You could always wear the 5 at the back of your neck.



Good point! I haven't thought about that.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous, both the shoes and bag.




Thnk uu


----------



## ilovecocohanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful flap and Rockstud sheels, *ilovecocohanel*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love IM, *poptarts*! This reversible quilted bomber is gorgeous!






Thank u


----------



## lovely64

My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396



fabulous espadrilles, Kat!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396



They are adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> fabulous espadrilles, Kat!



Thanks dear! Comfy too!


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are adorable!  Congrats!



Thanks!!


----------



## cinderbellas

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396




We're cousins on these.  I have them in coral.  They look beautiful on you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396



Gorgeous pic, *Kat*!


----------



## Donna D

I love your espadrilles!


----------



## lovely64

cinderbellas said:


> We're cousins on these.  I have them in coral.  They look beautiful on you.



Thank you! Coral sounds gorgeous, please post a picture!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pic, *Kat*!



Thank you Vigee, I love them!


----------



## lovely64

Donna D said:


> I love your espadrilles!



Thank you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sunglasses and a few MUJI acrylic drawers:


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396


These are beautiful, like work of art.


----------



## Fabfashion

HermesNewbie said:


> Sunglasses and a few MUJI acrylic drawers:
> View attachment 2678001


Cool shades! TF is so talented. Enjoy!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> These are beautiful, like work of art.



Thank you! It was love at first sight!


----------



## kewave

HermesNewbie said:


> Sunglasses and a few MUJI acrylic drawers:
> View attachment 2678001


 
Love Tom Ford glasses and Muji' Organizers


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> These are beautiful, like work of art.



Thank you! I think so too! Almost afraid of using them, lol!


----------



## lovely64

Missoni pants, vicktoria beckham sunnies and kevin murphy for the hair.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kewave said:


> Love Tom Ford glasses and Muji' Organizers


 


Fabfashion said:


> Cool shades! TF is so talented. Enjoy!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396


I cannot stop looking at these...they are so lovely and so perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## lovely64

Little_Miss_LV said:


> I cannot stop looking at these...they are so lovely and so perfect. Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## livethelake

lovely64 said:


> Missoni pants, vicktoria beckham sunnies and kevin murphy for the hair.
> 
> View attachment 2678342




Looking gorgy Kat!

(love the sunnies, been trying to find them forever!)


----------



## lovely64

livethelake said:


> Looking gorgy Kat!
> 
> (love the sunnies, been trying to find them forever!)



Thank you sweetie!! I'm sending you a message.


----------



## madisonmamaw

if i may share
i am obsessed with drugstore makeup
l'oreal, maybelline, covergirl, rimmel
of course the new smashbox master class 3, i just got from sephora
its not even out on the floor, SM went into storage to grab them
oh hourglass lip oil - love it
thinking of the oliver peoples shades i saw at barneys


----------



## MadameM

My new pair of shoes...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Roger Vivier Virgule with silver heels from Paris.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MadameM said:


> My new pair of shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684029
> 
> Roger Vivier Virgule with silver heels from Paris.



Love these RV heels, *MadameM*! Quite an enabling pic!


----------



## MadameM

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these RV heels, *MadameM*! Quite an enabling pic!




Thank you Dear! &#128536;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

MadameM said:


> My new pair of shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684029
> 
> Roger Vivier Virgule with silver heels from Paris.



well those are fantastic!


----------



## Grande Latte

lovely64 said:


> My comfy rene caovilla espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2672396



What a fun pair of shoes!


----------



## lovely64

Grande Latte said:


> What a fun pair of shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## MadameM

MrsOwen3 said:


> well those are fantastic!




Thank you! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oscar de la Renta heels, couldn't help myself! Sorry for the grainy pic, my iPhone is being bad!


----------



## temps

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oscar de la Renta heels, couldn't help myself! Sorry for the grainy pic, my iPhone is being bad!




Ohhhhh I love this!  It's so hard to find a perfect pair of leopard heels, but yours look perfect!


----------



## lovely64

Pucci is another addiction of mine. It will last a lifetime, lol!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oscar de la Renta heels, couldn't help myself! Sorry for the grainy pic, my iPhone is being bad!



Lovely!! Leopard is always cool!


----------



## temps

lovely64 said:


> Pucci is another addiction of mine. It will last a lifetime, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2690291




It looks really good on you and I'm sure it brightens up your day when you wear it!  &#128151;


----------



## lovely64

temps said:


> It looks really good on you and I'm sure it brightens up your day when you wear it!  &#128151;


 Thank you! Yes, Bright colours brightens up my day and my mood


----------



## lovely64

Missoni bathingsuit and headband.


----------



## hermesholic

My first pair of espadrilles and it comes with the CC logo!

Light pink leather (it's difficult to capture the true colour on camera) with black canvas toe cap..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesholic said:


> My first pair of espadrilles and it comes with the CC logo!
> 
> Light pink leather (it's difficult to capture the true colour on camera) with black canvas toe cap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698559
> View attachment 2698560



Love these! That CC logo really stands out, which is great! Congrats


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Missoni bathingsuit and headband.
> 
> View attachment 2693326



Lovely swimsuit and I also have some Joy jewellery but I have passed them on to my daughter but I can borrow  then back when I please.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Missoni bathingsuit and headband.
> 
> View attachment 2693326



Beautiful Missoni swimsuit, *Kat*! I have been dying to buy one of these


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Lovely swimsuit and I also have some Joy jewellery but I have passed them on to my daughter but I can borrow  then back when I please.



Thanks! Oh, you need to borrow them back!  They are cute and simple!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful Missoni swimsuit, *Kat*! I have been dying to buy one of these



Thank you! I love missoni mare and all their beach stuff! You should get one!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I love missoni mare and all their beach stuff! You should get one!



*Kat*, I should give missoni a try, you are right ~ I'm in a style rut with swimsuits right now and have just bought more etro and roberto cavalli.


----------



## hermesholic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these! That CC logo really stands out, which is great! Congrats




Thank you, Vigee!! &#128522;


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oscar de la Renta heels, couldn't help myself! Sorry for the grainy pic, my iPhone is being bad!


Perfection, *Vigee*! You did great!


----------



## Pursebop

*Glamorous Gladiators...
@******** *


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *Glamorous Gladiators...
> @******** *



What a great pic! Love it!


----------



## Pursebop

panthere55 said:


> What a great pic! Love it!


*thank you panthere55 *


----------



## Pursebop

*My weekly round up of #PurseBopsWeekendBags *


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Missoni bathingsuit and headband.
> 
> View attachment 2693326


 
Sweet! Love to see mod pics, please.  I now have to live vicariously through others on swimsuit front. Since DDs I've resigned myself to one piece, even that I'm probably scaring other swimmers. I could use a tummy tuck but I rather spend the $ on a new B.


----------



## Fabfashion

******** said:


> *My weekly round up of #PurseBopsWeekendBags *


 
********, I always love seeing all your new Chanel bags. Especially love the white one. Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Sweet! Love to see mod pics, please.  I now have to live vicariously through others on swimsuit front. Since DDs I've resigned myself to one piece, even that I'm probably scaring other swimmers. I could use a tummy tuck but I rather spend the $ on a new B.



*fabfashion*, I am right there with you! Although I could probably use a tummy tuck AND lipo ~ I'm too scared and will spend my $$$ on H instead, lol.


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Sweet! Love to see mod pics, please.  I now have to live vicariously through others on swimsuit front. Since DDs I've resigned myself to one piece, even that I'm probably scaring other swimmers. I could use a tummy tuck but I rather spend the $ on a new B.



Thank you!

Hmmm, I wish I were as bold as to model here in a swimsuit. Not going to happen, lol!!


----------



## lovely64

My latest Missoni cravings. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> My latest Missoni cravings. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.



love every single piece!!! great taste K!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oscar de la Renta heels, couldn't help myself! Sorry for the grainy pic, my iPhone is being bad!


 
These are snazzy! Meow!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> My latest Missoni cravings. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2701586


 
They're great pieces, especially the tiny little bikinis (sigh with longing...). If you ever change your mind about modeling pics--we're among friends here.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> My latest Missoni cravings. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2701586



I die! Love them all, *Kat*!


----------



## maxy

My new Chanel sandal,espadrille and mini wallet


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> love every single piece!!! great taste K!


 Thank you my dear!


Fabfashion said:


> They're great pieces, especially the tiny little bikinis (sigh with longing...). If you ever change your mind about modeling pics--we're among friends here.


 Heheheh


VigeeLeBrun said:


> I die! Love them all, *Kat*!


 Thank you dear!

I love Missoni! I love the fact that you can wear the stuff for years to come, they never go out of style! The DHL truck is on its way


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you my dear!
> 
> Heheheh
> 
> Thank you dear!
> 
> I love Missoni! I love the fact that you can wear the stuff for years to come, they never go out of style! *The DHL truck is on its way*



Great! Be sure to post pics after your Missoni pieces arrive


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

maxy said:


> My new Chanel sandal,espadrille and mini wallet



*maxy*, you made out like a Chanel bandit! Love those espadrilles


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great! Be sure to post pics after your Missoni pieces arrive



They arrived today! The maxi tunic is huge and it is only an it40! So odd! Here is a pic.


----------



## hopingoneday

Hi everyone! My DH and I have just been vacationing in Switzerland, in the Alps, and I treated myself to something for the home.  (I popped into the local H boutique too, but that's a post for another thread!). Anyway, a local lady makes the most beautiful pewter chargers, using pressed alpine flowers that she gathers, dries, then arranges and  sets in Resin in these lovely chargers. We bought many of them!  Here are pics of a few.  Our favorite restaurant in a nearby Swiss town has used them nightly for many years with no ill effects, so I feel confident that they will wear well over time. They will also serve as a lovely memento of this place that we have enjoyed for so many years. They also come with a white, royal blue, navy or maroon background.  Let me know if anyone else likes them as much as I do!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone! My DH and I have just been vacationing in Switzerland, in the Alps, and I treated myself to something for the home.  (I popped into the local H boutique too, but that's a post for another thread!). Anyway, a local lady makes the most beautiful pewter chargers, using pressed alpine flowers that she gathers, dries, then arranges and  sets in Resin in these lovely chargers. We bought many of them!  Here are pics of a few.  Our favorite restaurant in a nearby Swiss town has used them nightly for many years with no ill effects, so I feel confident that they will wear well over time. They will also serve as a lovely memento of this place that we have enjoyed for so many years. They also come with a white, royal blue, navy or maroon background.  Let me know if anyone else likes them as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2702704
> View attachment 2702705
> View attachment 2702706
> View attachment 2702708



OMG, I LOVE these chargers. They are just so Swiss! Gorgeous, and what a great purchase!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> They arrived today! The maxi tunic is huge and it is only an it40! So odd! Here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 2702510



Beautiful, *Kat*! Missoni madness takes over. Are you sending back the maxi tunic?


----------



## hopingoneday

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, I LOVE these chargers. They are just so Swiss! Gorgeous, and what a great purchase!




Thank you!


----------



## cr1stalangel

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone! My DH and I have just been vacationing in Switzerland, in the Alps, and I treated myself to something for the home.  (I popped into the local H boutique too, but that's a post for another thread!). Anyway, a local lady makes the most beautiful pewter chargers, using pressed alpine flowers that she gathers, dries, then arranges and  sets in Resin in these lovely chargers. We bought many of them!  Here are pics of a few.  Our favorite restaurant in a nearby Swiss town has used them nightly for many years with no ill effects, so I feel confident that they will wear well over time. They will also serve as a lovely memento of this place that we have enjoyed for so many years. They also come with a white, royal blue, navy or maroon background.  Let me know if anyone else likes them as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2702704
> View attachment 2702705
> View attachment 2702706
> View attachment 2702708



They are really beautiful! A very nice way to remind you of the trip and the place.


----------



## hopingoneday

cr1stalangel said:


> They are really beautiful! A very nice way to remind you of the trip and the place.




Thank you so much for your kind post!!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful, *Kat*! Missoni madness takes over. Are you sending back the maxi tunic?



Yes, the maxi needs to go back!

Here are pics of the shorts and then the shorter tunic.


----------



## Fabfashion

maxy said:


> My new Chanel sandal,espadrille and mini wallet


They're all very nice! Chanel makes such a nice red. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Yes, the maxi needs to go back!
> 
> Here are pics of the shorts and then the shorter tunic.
> 
> View attachment 2703581
> View attachment 2703582


Love 'em! Especially the shorts. Too bad about the maxi tunic.


----------



## Fabfashion

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone! My DH and I have just been vacationing in Switzerland, in the Alps, and I treated myself to something for the home.  (I popped into the local H boutique too, but that's a post for another thread!). Anyway, a local lady makes the most beautiful pewter chargers, using pressed alpine flowers that she gathers, dries, then arranges and  sets in Resin in these lovely chargers. We bought many of them!  Here are pics of a few.  Our favorite restaurant in a nearby Swiss town has used them nightly for many years with no ill effects, so I feel confident that they will wear well over time. They will also serve as a lovely memento of this place that we have enjoyed for so many years. They also come with a white, royal blue, navy or maroon background.  Let me know if anyone else likes them as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2702704
> View attachment 2702705
> View attachment 2702706
> View attachment 2702708


These chargers are very pretty. It's wonderful to find mementos that are not only beautiful to help remind you of the place but useful as well. Enjoy!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Love 'em! Especially the shorts. Too bad about the maxi tunic.



Thank you! Yes, too bad about the maxi! I love the colours!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Yes, too bad about the maxi! I love the colours!



*Kat*, can you get it in a size smaller?


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, can you get it in a size smaller?


 Well, mine is an it40 and the smallest Missoni makes is it38 so only one size smaller than the one I bought. It will not be small enough.


----------



## Uyen4570

My Cartier Be Love bracelet


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Uyen4570 said:


> My Cartier Be Love bracelet



Beautiful, *Wyn*! Such great Cartier bracelets, love that bling


----------



## TenaciousB

Peter Nitz work of art.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Peter Nitz work of art.
> View attachment 2705002



Truly. A. Work. Of. Art. It's GORGEOUS, congrats!


----------



## TenaciousB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Truly. A. Work. Of. Art. It's GORGEOUS, congrats!




Thanks Vigee! I have cravings for a hima, but with H limiting their hima production I may never get hold of one. I'm so happy to come across his work, thanks this thread.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks Vigee! I have cravings for a hima, but with H limiting their hima production I may never get hold of one. I'm so happy to come across his work, thanks this thread.



Yes, I discovered Peter Nitz due to this thread, too! He is such a genius, *TenaciousB*. Major congrats again


----------



## Sammy Royal

TenaciousB said:


> Peter Nitz work of art.
> View attachment 2705002



Wow!!! This is truly amazing!!!  Majoy congrats, you very lucky girl! Enjoy!!


----------



## TenaciousB

Sammy Royal said:


> Wow!!! This is truly amazing!!!  Majoy congrats, you very lucky girl! Enjoy!!




Thanks Sammy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Uyen4570 said:


> My Cartier Be Love bracelet


Gorgeous!!! Love Cartier bracelets so chic and timeless. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

TenaciousB said:


> Peter Nitz work of art.
> View attachment 2705002


This is amazing!!! And the dragon fly clasp adds such a whimsy touch. Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

******** said:


> *My weekly round up of #PurseBopsWeekendBags *



You take THE best photos and you have beautiful things!


----------



## Suzie

hopingoneday said:


> Hi everyone! My DH and I have just been vacationing in Switzerland, in the Alps, and I treated myself to something for the home.  (I popped into the local H boutique too, but that's a post for another thread!). Anyway, a local lady makes the most beautiful pewter chargers, using pressed alpine flowers that she gathers, dries, then arranges and  sets in Resin in these lovely chargers. We bought many of them!  Here are pics of a few.  Our favorite restaurant in a nearby Swiss town has used them nightly for many years with no ill effects, so I feel confident that they will wear well over time. They will also serve as a lovely memento of this place that we have enjoyed for so many years. They also come with a white, royal blue, navy or maroon background.  Let me know if anyone else likes them as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 2702704
> View attachment 2702705
> View attachment 2702706
> View attachment 2702708



They are lovely, are they coasters?


----------



## Suzie

Uyen4570 said:


> My Cartier Be Love bracelet



Is this 2 bracelets or one?


----------



## Suzie

TenaciousB said:


> Peter Nitz work of art.
> View attachment 2705002



So beautiful.


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> My latest Missoni cravings. Hopefully they will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2701586



Kate, love your missoni, where did you buy the shorts?


----------



## Suzie

maxy said:


> My new Chanel sandal,espadrille and mini wallet



3 gorgeous items.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Kate, love your missoni, where did you buy the shorts?



Thanks! They are from ner-a-porter, an exclusive to them. They are very tight at the waist even if they are with a rubber band.


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Thanks! They are from ner-a-porter, an exclusive to them. They are very tight at the waist even if they are with a rubber band.



Thanks sweetie. X


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Kate, love your missoni, where did you buy the shorts?



Here's a pic, they are kind of short too.


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Here's a pic, they are kind of short too.
> 
> View attachment 2705602



Thanks they look great with your tan.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> Thanks they look great with your tan.



Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thanks! They are from ner-a-porter, an exclusive to them. They are very tight at the waist even if they are with a rubber band.



Thanks, *Kat*! NAP always has the best items


----------



## hopingoneday

Suzie said:


> They are lovely, are they coasters?




Thanks Suzie!  No, she does make coasters, but these are really large plates  about 14 inches across.  They are the perfect size for putting underneath a dinner plate.


----------



## Uyen4570

Suzie said:


> Is this 2 bracelets or one?


This is 1 bracelet.


----------



## Uyen4570

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful, *Wyn*! Such great Cartier bracelets, love that bling





Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love Cartier bracelets so chic and timeless. Enjoy!



Thank you!  I have a small wrist and was so lucky that they had my size!


----------



## maxy

Thks



Suzie said:


> 3 gorgeous items.


----------



## Uyen4570

Goyard Vendome Bag


----------



## wantitneedit

lovely64 said:


> Here's a pic, they are kind of short too.
> 
> View attachment 2705602



all the better to show off your sexy legs!


----------



## lovely64

wantitneedit said:


> all the better to show off your sexy legs!


----------



## Pursebop

Fabfashion said:


> ********, I always love seeing all your new Chanel bags. Especially love the white one. Enjoy!





Suzie said:


> You take THE best photos and you have beautiful things!



*Thank you lovely ladies, I love to share with all of you *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Uyen4570 said:


> Goyard Vendome Bag



Beautiful Goyard bag, *Wyn*. Major congrats!


----------



## wekilledcouture

New wallet! &#128184;
Large zip in caviar with shw!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

TenaciousB said:


> Peter Nitz work of art.
> View attachment 2705002


You got one!!! Isn't Peter amazing to work with?

This is fabulous and the dragonfly just makes it super special. 

I got another clutch recently too so when I get a minute I will post that too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wekilledcouture said:


> New wallet! &#128184;
> Large zip in caviar with shw!
> View attachment 2717229



Your new Chanel wallet is gorgeous, congrats 



cheapfrillnorth said:


> You got one!!! Isn't Peter amazing to work with?
> 
> This is fabulous and the dragonfly just makes it super special.
> 
> I got another clutch recently too so when I get a minute I will post that too.



*cheapfrillnorth*, yes, please post pics! Always love to see his work


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

Here you go my 5th Peter Nitz clutch. Its called a Berk and is matt black lizard with black cherry chèvre inside. It is quite a large clutch so approx 28cms across. Comparison pic with the small Rodah Himalayan bought earlier this year. I am done now.

I adore Hermes but I can honestly say that I would never buy another one of their clutches again (if someone wants to buy me one that would be an entirely different matter) as I adore the personal service and choice Peter offers.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Uyen4570 said:


> Thank you!  I have a small wrist and was so lucky that they had my size!


Did you special order? I have had to special order all Cartier Love items as I've never found a boutique that carries a size 15 or under.


----------



## duna

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Here you go my 5th Peter Nitz clutch. Its called a Berk and is matt black lizard with black cherry chèvre inside. It is quite a large clutch so approx 28cms across. Comparison pic with the small Rodah Himalayan bought earlier this year. I am done now.
> 
> I adore Hermes but I can honestly say that I would never buy another one of their clutches again (if someone wants to buy me one that would be an entirely different matter) as I adore the personal service and choice Peter offers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717510
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717511
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717512



He makes lovely bags: after all he worked for Hermès at one point, so no wonder he's so good!


----------



## Uyen4570

QuelleFromage said:


> Did you special order? I have had to special order all Cartier Love items as I've never found a boutique that carries a size 15 or under.



Mine was a size 16 and they had it in stock.


----------



## Birdonce

Found these at Off Fifth in Portland. Learned that I can run in them when toddler tried to escape out the door. Wore them out for DH's birthday. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/126796865@N08/14860561164/in/photostream/


----------



## Fabfashion

QuelleFromage said:


> Did you special order? I have had to special order all Cartier Love items as I've never found a boutique that carries a size 15 or under.


QF, try the C boutiques in Hawaii if you're ever out that way one day. They cater to Japanese and Chinese so they have a lot of the smaller sizes.


----------



## Fabfashion

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Here you go my 5th Peter Nitz clutch. Its called a Berk and is matt black lizard with black cherry chèvre inside. It is quite a large clutch so approx 28cms across. Comparison pic with the small Rodah Himalayan bought earlier this year. I am done now.
> 
> I adore Hermes but I can honestly say that I would never buy another one of their clutches again (if someone wants to buy me one that would be an entirely different matter) as I adore the personal service and choice Peter offers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717510
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717511
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717512


cheapfrillnorth, I'm always awestruck whenever I see one of Peter's art work. The Himalayan clutch is TDF! I'm afraid to order one for fear of custom nightmares importing into US/Canada.


----------



## Fabfashion

wekilledcouture said:


> New wallet! &#128184;
> Large zip in caviar with shw!
> View attachment 2717229


Very elegant wallet. Enjoy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Fabfashion said:


> QF, try the C boutiques in Hawaii if you're ever out that way one day. They cater to Japanese and Chinese so they have a lot of the smaller sizes.



Thanks! I will try - probably be in Asia before I am in Hawaii. But Cartier told us that they no longer make sizes 15 and under in regular production anywhere - you have to order and it takes a very long time and costs extra. I actually gave up on my Love bracelet because it was taking so long!


----------



## Fabfashion

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks! I will try - probably be in Asia  before I am in Hawaii. But Cartier told us that they no longer make  sizes 15 and under in regular production anywhere - you have to order  and it takes a very long time and costs extra. I actually gave up on my  Love bracelet because it was taking so long!



Good luck! I got my Love bracelet in 16 which was supposed to be the "perfect" size for my wrist. Now I wish I had gotten an 18 so I can slip it on and off. Screws are a pain so I barely wear mine. I know you're not supposed to take it off but I don't like sleeping with jewelry on. Oh well!


----------



## TenaciousB

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Here you go my 5th Peter Nitz clutch. Its called a Berk and is matt black lizard with black cherry chèvre inside. It is quite a large clutch so approx 28cms across. Comparison pic with the small Rodah Himalayan bought earlier this year. I am done now.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Hermes but I can honestly say that I would never buy another one of their clutches again (if someone wants to buy me one that would be an entirely different matter) as I adore the personal service and choice Peter offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717512




Ouw u got that black lizard clutch . I saw the pic before he worked on my hima clutch and I thought gee that looks so good I want one of that as well . I think I actually got to know Peter's work from your earlier Rodah clutch post. So thanks for posting. Yes he's an absolute delight to work with.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Here you go my 5th Peter Nitz clutch. Its called a Berk and is matt black lizard with black cherry chèvre inside. It is quite a large clutch so approx 28cms across. Comparison pic with the small Rodah Himalayan bought earlier this year. I am done now.
> 
> I adore Hermes but I can honestly say that I would never buy another one of their clutches again (if someone wants to buy me one that would be an entirely different matter) as I adore the personal service and choice Peter offers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717510
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717511
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717512



Gorgeous pics, *cheapfrillnorth*. Love Peter Nitz and that small Rodah Himalayan is equally as beautiful. Major congrats!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics, *cheapfrillnorth*. Love Peter Nitz and that small Rodah Himalayan is equally as beautiful. Major congrats!




Vigee, thanks for your kind comments. I am "clutched out" now but Peter does some lovely day bags too. Oh dear!!


----------



## Pursebop

*The new Rouge Louboutin polish...*


----------



## Fabfashion

******** said:


> *The new Rouge Louboutin polish...*


Isn't it just delish? Love the bottle too, so Louboutin.


----------



## Pursebop

Fabfashion said:


> Isn't it just delish? Love the bottle too, so Louboutin.


*it really is!!! *


----------



## Pursebop

*"Seafoam Kisses"*
*My latest BOY addition...*


----------



## lovely64

Free shipping from NAP, lol! Let's see what the hippie coat looks like IRL. A hit or a miss.


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *"Seafoam Kisses"*
> *My latest BOY addition...*



Love this green boy!!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Free shipping from NAP, lol! Let's see what the hippie coat looks like IRL. A hit or a miss.
> 
> View attachment 2728993
> 
> View attachment 2728994



Did you order that coat Kat? I think it's DEVINE! Coats are my second addiction close after bags....I have so many...and guess what? I always wear the same 2/3


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Did you order that coat Kat? I think it's DEVINE! Coats are my second addiction close after bags....I have so many...and guess what? I always wear the same 2/3


 Thank you! Yes, I did, lol! I ordered Everything I posted above. I Think it will look Amazing with White jeans and also ripped jeans. I love special coats


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Love this green boy!!


*
 lovely64 thanks so much...*


----------



## Pursebop

*#DolceGabbana and #Chanel 'on the ROCKS...'*


----------



## Setherwood

*cheapfrillnorth*, What a beautiful clutch.


----------



## lovely64

Moonstone, opals and diamonds.


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *#DolceGabbana and #Chanel 'on the ROCKS...'*



Love all!!


----------



## Millicat

lovely64 said:


> Moonstone, opals and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 2731128



*Please* show a picture of it on, it's gorgeous


----------



## TankerToad

******** said:


> *The new Rouge Louboutin polish...*



OMG
This!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *The new Rouge Louboutin polish...*





******** said:


> *"Seafoam Kisses"*
> *My latest BOY addition...*



Love all of this Chanel loot, ********** ~ keep it coming! 

The CL nail polish is TDF


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Free shipping from NAP, lol! Let's see what the hippie coat looks like IRL. A hit or a miss.
> 
> View attachment 2728993
> 
> View attachment 2728994





lovely64 said:


> Moonstone, opals and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 2731128



*Kat*, you will look great in EVERY piece from NAP and can't wait to see a modeling pic of the ring on you! Congrats


----------



## lovely64

Millicat said:


> *Please* show a picture of it on, it's gorgeous



Thank you! I will when it arrives!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, you will look great in EVERY piece from NAP and can't wait to see a modeling pic of the ring on you! Congrats



Awww, thank you dear. You are too kind to me!!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Moonstone, opals and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 2731128



Kat is this a ring??? OMG, it's amazing!!!! Please let's see it worn


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> Moonstone, opals and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 2731128



Wow, this ring is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Kat is this a ring??? OMG, it's amazing!!!! Please let's see it worn


 


Suzie said:


> Wow, this ring is beyond gorgeous!


 
 Thank you dears! 

Yes, it is a ring! It was love at first sight! I have not received it yet but I will post modelling pics asap once it gets here!


----------



## Millicat

I love moonstone, I have a moonstone and emerald bracelet which you is lovely, can't wait to see this on you !


----------



## lovely64

Millicat said:


> I love moonstone, I have a moonstone and emerald bracelet which you is lovely, can't wait to see this on you !


 Thank you!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of this Chanel loot, ********** ~ keep it coming!
> 
> The CL nail polish is TDF



*thanks VigeeLeBrun  Love sharing with u...
*


----------



## Pursebop

TankerToad said:


> OMG
> This!!!!!!


* pretty packaging isnt it...*


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Love all!!



*thanks lovely64 *


----------



## Fabfashion

******** said:


> *"Seafoam Kisses"*
> *My latest BOY addition...*


 
I missed this one last week. What a lovely color! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Moonstone, opals and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 2731128


 
WOW! This ring is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see mod pic. 

And love all your NAP items, the coat especially.  Which bag will you carry with it?


----------



## Pursebop

Fabfashion said:


> I missed this one last week. What a lovely color! Enjoy!




*thank you kindly Fabfashion *


----------



## e2icchelzc

Hermes hapi, Tory Burch, Henri Bendel, and Juicy Couture stack


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> WOW! This ring is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see mod pic.
> 
> And love all your NAP items, the coat especially.  Which bag will you carry with it?



Thank you! I cannot wait either! I am still unsure about the coat, and thr IM top is going back. I did not like the fit or material.


----------



## TankerToad

******** said:


> * pretty packaging isnt it...*


Pretty EVERYTHING
The photo
The color contrast
The subject matter
Its 100% OUTSTANDING
and sooooo enabling


----------



## Pursebop

TankerToad said:


> Pretty EVERYTHING
> The photo
> The color contrast
> The subject matter
> Its 100% OUTSTANDING
> and sooooo enabling



*thank you TankerToad for your generous compliment 
(p.s the polish is fabulous too)*


----------



## MSO13

new CL high tops with color coordinated cats!


----------



## Suncatcher

^ so cute in all respects!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> new CL high tops with color coordinated cats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732689



Love this pic and your CL high tops, too!


----------



## Birdonce

Love your kitties!


----------



## madisonmamaw

******** said:


> *The new Rouge Louboutin polish...*





Fabfashion said:


> Isn't it just delish? Love the bottle too, so Louboutin.





******** said:


> *it really is!!! *



I saw them in sephora at columbus circle.,,,,
so adorable for $50


----------



## lovely64

MrsOwen3 said:


> new CL high tops with color coordinated cats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732689



So cool!!! Love your cats too


----------



## MSO13

MrsJDS said:


> ^ so cute in all respects!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic and your CL high tops, too!





Birdonce said:


> Love your kitties!





lovely64 said:


> So cool!!! Love your cats too



thanks ladies! That's my oldest cat Jack who is 20 in the background and our 1 year old kitten Rosie in the foreground. She loves shoeboxes! Excited to wear these soon


----------



## meowmeow94




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

meowmeow94 said:


>



I LOVE the Isabel Marant shoes!!


----------



## lovely64

Velvet/tweed Chanel Boy!


----------



## lovely64

meowmeow94 said:


>



Great items, I love AP!


----------



## Millicat

lovely64 said:


> Velvet/tweed Chanel Boy!
> 
> View attachment 2734193



That's lovely, adore those colours


----------



## meowmeow94

Thank u !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meowmeow94 said:


>





lovely64 said:


> Velvet/tweed Chanel Boy!
> 
> View attachment 2734193



Love all of these non-H purchases, especially the Dior sunnies and the Chanel Boy


----------



## madisonmamaw

meowmeow94 said:


>





lovely64 said:


> Great items, I love AP!



i love ap three!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of these non-H purchases, especially the Dior sunnies and the Chanel Boy



Thank you dear! Have a great weekend hugs.


----------



## Anfang

lovely64 said:


> Velvet/tweed Chanel Boy!
> 
> View attachment 2734193


Gosh this Boy is GORG !


----------



## lovely64

Anfang said:


> Gosh this Boy is GORG !



Thank you! I feel very excited!! I cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Velvet/tweed Chanel Boy!
> 
> View attachment 2734193


Beautiful Chanel boy! I think it'll go nicely with your new opal/moonstone ring.


----------



## Pursebop

*yes I confess... CHANEL season 14S was irresistible! *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

******** said:


> *yes I confess... CHANEL season 14S was irresistible! *



Gorgeous gorgeous selections!! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Fabfashion

******** said:


> *yes I confess... CHANEL season 14S was irresistible! *


Gorgeous!


----------



## Fabfashion

My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.


----------



## Millicat

That is really lovely, when you get bored with it i'll take it off your hands


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *yes I confess... CHANEL season 14S was irresistible! *



Your Chanel collection is AMAZING, **********! Congrats on your new additions to the family  



Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.



*Fabfashion*, what a wonderful mother and a beautiful gift! Major congrats, I am sure that you will treasure this ring forever


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.


Wow, FF, this is so pretty!


----------



## Suncatcher

******** said:


> *yes I confess... CHANEL season 14S was irresistible! *


A kaleidoscope of colours!


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> That is really lovely, when you get bored with it i'll take it off your hands


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, what a wonderful mother and a beautiful gift! Major congrats, I am sure that you will treasure this ring forever


 


MrsJDS said:


> Wow, FF, this is so pretty!


 
Thank you, Millicat, VigeeLeBrun, MrsJDS! My mom has good eyes for pearls.


----------



## Anfang

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.


And she's sooo right! I adore pearls! Yours is a beauty!


----------



## Fabfashion

Anfang said:


> And she's sooo right! I adore pearls! Yours is a beauty!


 
Thanks, Anfang! I was never much into pearls but have grown to appreciate them more in the last few years.


----------



## Anfang

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, Anfang! I was never much into pearls but have grown to appreciate them more in the last few years.


You're much welcome my dear. I adore them, especially black ones!


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Velvet/tweed Chanel Boy!
> 
> View attachment 2734193


*magnificent BOY , gorgeous!*


----------



## Pursebop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous selections!! They are all so beautiful!



*thanks nakedmosher2of3, I am a color addict 
Hows your new B doing? 
*


Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous!



*merci madame Fabfashion*



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your Chanel collection is AMAZING, **********! Congrats on your new additions to the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fabfashion*, what a wonderful mother and a beautiful gift! Major congrats, I am sure that you will treasure this ring forever


*thank you kindly VigeeLeBrun, sadly soon it's time to put summer colors away..
*



MrsJDS said:


> A kaleidoscope of colours!



*thanks MrsJDS, I guess it was a busy season, LOL *


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *magnificent BOY , gorgeous!*



Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.



I love pearls!!  Your ring is a real beauty!!


----------



## eeBags

******** said:


> *yes I confess... CHANEL season 14S was irresistible! *


Bright happy colors. Enjoy them


----------



## eeBags

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.


Gorgeous ring. U're a lucky girl.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.



Your ring is beautiful! You lucky girl!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A small indulgence, Pisces Charlotte Olympia loafer to coordinate with my anemone B35. Love these CO loafers and great with jeans, so comfy!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A small indulgence, Pisces Charlotte Olympia loafer to coordinate with my anemone B35. Love these CO loafers and great with jeans, so comfy!


I would feel so pretty in these shoes! They are lovely!


----------



## Fabfashion

Anfang said:


> You're much welcome my dear. I adore them, especially black ones!


I'm sure your black pearls look fab with your scarves.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A small indulgence, Pisces Charlotte Olympia loafer to coordinate with my anemone B35. Love these CO loafers and great with jeans, so comfy!


These are so pretty! Love the colors! I bet your feet will be very happy.


----------



## Fabfashion

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love pearls!!  Your ring is a real beauty!!





eeBags said:


> Gorgeous ring. U're a lucky girl.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your ring is beautiful! You lucky girl!



Thank you, Hermes Nuttynut, eeBags, xiangxiang0731!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A small indulgence, Pisces Charlotte Olympia loafer to coordinate with my anemone B35. Love these CO loafers and great with jeans, so comfy!



Super cute they are!


----------



## lovely64

My monstoon, opals and diamonds ring arrived today. It is more beautiful IRL though!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> My monstoon, opals and diamonds ring arrived today. It is more beautiful IRL though!
> 
> View attachment 2740593
> View attachment 2740595



It's HUGE and what a beauty of a ring, congrats, *Kat*!


----------



## Suzie

lovely64 said:


> My monstoon, opals and diamonds ring arrived today. It is more beautiful IRL though!
> 
> View attachment 2740593
> View attachment 2740595



It's beautiful Kat, I love opals (97% come from Australia) and of course diamonds.


----------



## lovely64

Suzie said:


> It's beautiful Kat, I love opals (97% come from Australia) and of course diamonds.



Thank you dear! I love OZ and I looked at many stunning opals when I was there! Amazing Stones!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It's HUGE and what a beauty of a ring, congrats, *Kat*!



Thank you dear!


----------



## TankerToad

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.


THAT is stunning
So elegant.
WOW!


----------



## Fabfashion

TankerToad said:


> THAT is stunning
> So elegant.
> WOW!


Thank you, TankerToad! Leave it to my mom to know her pearls.


----------



## dharma

lovely64 said:


> My monstoon, opals and diamonds ring arrived today. It is more beautiful IRL though!
> 
> View attachment 2740593
> View attachment 2740595



Oh, I really love this, lovely! It's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## dharma

Fabfashion said:


> My mom gave me this golden south sea pearl ring for my birthday a couple of weeks ago. She loves pearls.



Happy birthday! It's gorgeous.and so special that it's from your Mom  wear it in the best of health!


----------



## lovely64

dharma said:


> Oh, I really love this, lovely! It's beautiful! Congrats!


 Thank you! I am a sucker for unique looking pieces


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, TankerToad! Leave it to my mom to know her pearls.


 Happy birthday!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A small indulgence, Pisces Charlotte Olympia loafer to coordinate with my anemone B35. Love these CO loafers and great with jeans, so comfy!


 These are Beautiful!! Great choice and I love Purple!


----------



## AngelFall

My VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold 

Actually I posted these pics in the jewellery box thread as well  hopefully you wouldn't mind if I share here too..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AngelFall said:


> My VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> Actually I posted these pics in the jewellery box thread as well  hopefully you wouldn't mind if I share here too..



So glad that you posted these pics on this thread, *AngelFall*. GORGEOUS!


----------



## kat99

AngelFall said:


> My VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I posted these pics in the jewellery box thread as well  hopefully you wouldn't mind if I share here too..




Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Happy birthday!



Thanks you!


----------



## Fabfashion

dharma said:


> Happy birthday! It's gorgeous.and so special that it's from your Mom  wear it in the best of health!


Thank you, dharma! I'm starting a similar tradition with my little DDs too.


----------



## Fabfashion

AngelFall said:


> My VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> Actually I posted these pics in the jewellery box thread as well  hopefully you wouldn't mind if I share here too..


They're very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MASEML

Cousins!


----------



## Millicat

What a perfect match


----------



## lovely64

AngelFall said:


> My VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> Actually I posted these pics in the jewellery box thread as well  hopefully you wouldn't mind if I share here too..



Beautiful!


----------



## ladysarah

MASEML said:


> Cousins!



Beautiful! I would not hesitate to carry them both together. is that why you bought them or do you just like the colour and was a  lucky accident?


----------



## MASEML

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful! I would not hesitate to carry them both together. is that why you bought them or do you just like the colour and was a  lucky accident?



Thanks! Admittedly, I love neutrals, and particularly taupe. It didn't occur to be that they'd be so close in colour until I laid them side by side today. I couldn't help but take a photo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Cousins!



Great pic, perfect caption ~ cousins, indeed ~ sisters by another mother!


----------



## calflu

&#128525;&#128525; love both of them!!!

Congrats 


MASEML said:


> Cousins!


----------



## AngelFall

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So glad that you posted these pics on this thread, *AngelFall*. GORGEOUS!





kat99 said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy!





Fabfashion said:


> They're very pretty! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for all your kind words lovely


----------



## AngelFall

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks for your kind words dear


----------



## temps

MASEML said:


> Cousins!




Love the color!!


----------



## lovely64

My LE velvet/tweed Boy!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> My LE velvet/tweed Boy!
> 
> View attachment 2747628


Love the colors of your boy, lovely64!

Did you end up keeping that coat from NAP?


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Cousins!


Wow, they are beautiful cousins! What's the name of the color of your Chanel bag?


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Wow, they are beautiful cousins! What's the name of the color of your Chanel bag?




Thank you for your kind words! She's a classic quilted flap in taupe, m/l Lambskin with brushed gold hardware, and was available at BG (may still have some). Harrods and Selfridges also carried this too (in case you live in the UK). 

It's a seasonal colour so if you are interested, you might want to try to get one for yourself now. 
Over in the C forum, there's an entire thread dedicated to this taupe!


----------



## dagnypup

MASEML said:


> Cousins!



So pretty!


----------



## MASEML

calflu said:


> &#128525;&#128525; love both of them!!!
> 
> Congrats




Thank you calflu!


----------



## MASEML

dagnypup said:


> So pretty!




Thank you dagnypup!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My small latest non-H indulgence? Pre-ordered the new iPhone 6 with a soft pink leather case. Can't wait to receive it next week. Love new iPhones!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My small latest non-H indulgence? Pre-ordered the new iPhone 6 with a soft pink leather case. Can't wait to receive it next week. Love new iPhones!


Congrats! I'm still on the fence. I wanted to order one but DH said I should wait for the 6S. He thinks this way they'd have all the fixes ready (he's a cautious when it comes to first generation). Please share how you like it.


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Thank you for your kind words! She's a classic quilted flap in taupe, m/l Lambskin with brushed gold hardware, and was available at BG (may still have some). Harrods and Selfridges also carried this too (in case you live in the UK).
> 
> It's a seasonal colour so if you are interested, you might want to try to get one for yourself now.
> Over in the C forum, there's an entire thread dedicated to this taupe!


Thanks for letting me know. It's a great neutral color! Looks like it'd go with everything--casual yet sophisticated. I'm in Toronto and I didn't see this at the beginning of the summer here (they never have any inventory) and didn't see one in Miami when I was there either. May be I'll get lucky when I go to Hawaii in a few weeks.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for letting me know. It's a great neutral color! Looks like it'd go with everything--casual yet sophisticated. I'm in Toronto and I didn't see this at the beginning of the summer here (they never have any inventory) and didn't see one in Miami when I was there either. May be I'll get lucky when I go to Hawaii in a few weeks.




Oh yes, I was in Toronto over Labour Day. I didn't see the medium either at the Bloor St. store or Holts Yorkdale. Though, Bloor has the colour (the ticket says beige, but it's really taupe) in the jumbo caviar version. (In case you are unfamiliar with the jumbo, It's just a slightly bigger version of the medium). They also had the taupe in a single chain evening bag/clutch. 

Anyway! enjoy your vacation in Hawaii. Good luck finding the medium there and/or other goodies (with lower sales tax!).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats! I'm still on the fence. I wanted to order one but DH said I should wait for the 6S. He thinks this way they'd have all the fixes ready (he's a cautious when it comes to first generation). Please share how you like it.



*Fabfashion*, I had no choice but to order the new iPhone 6, lol. I skipped iPhone 5S and my iPhone 4 screen is literally BURNT due to getting over-heated while being left in the sun by accident while I was in the swimming pool. So, I made the decision a few months ago to jump on the new iPhone 6 as soon as it was available for pre-order. Will let you know if I love it but from everything that I have read about it, I am sure it will be great.


----------



## wekilledcouture

My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!


----------



## CookyMonster

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!


 
You've got a mini Chanel counter...nice! Like that LV mono case too


----------



## QuelleFromage

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!


Love that makeup setup - where from?

Me, I picked up TWO Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean necklaces, a tiny one in rose gold and a big one in silver. I haven't bought Tiffany in a long time but I had a gift certificate (as some will remember) to a place where I could find nothing else, and I really like them! Because I wear a CDC ring and often a CDC/other bracelet, and of course a bag -  I don't think I can ever wear an H necklace - it would be brand overload!
What do you guys think of the bean?


----------



## wekilledcouture

Quelle fromage it's from the makeup box shop!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!



Now that is my type of organized!!! Congrats, looks beautiful


----------



## MsHermesAU

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!



Woooow this is so chic!!!


----------



## Suzie

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!



Love your make up organiser, is it the luxe original or glamour make up box?


----------



## wekilledcouture

Suzie said:


> Love your make up organiser, is it the luxe original or glamour make up box?




Luxe original! 


-------------------------------- Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Suzie

wekilledcouture said:


> Luxe original!
> 
> 
> -------------------------------- Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you.


----------



## ldldb

Suzie said:


> Love your make up organiser, is it the luxe original or glamour make up box?



sorry if i'm going off topic, but i wonder if there's a US based company that makes the same kind of acrylic organizer? it's such a great idea!


----------



## wekilledcouture

ldldb said:


> sorry if i'm going off topic, but i wonder if there's a US based company that makes the same kind of acrylic organizer? it's such a great idea!




There is but they are generally more expensive! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stansy

QuelleFromage said:


> Love that makeup setup - where from?
> 
> Me, I picked up TWO Tiffany Elsa Peretti bean necklaces, a tiny one in rose gold and a big one in silver. I haven't bought Tiffany in a long time but I had a gift certificate (as some will remember) to a place where I could find nothing else, and I really like them! Because I wear a CDC ring and often a CDC/other bracelet, and of course a bag -  I don't think I can ever wear an H necklace - it would be brand overload!
> What do you guys think of the bean?



I am a huge fan of Elsa Peretti!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!




Looks perfect! I think I need this  Good purchase.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My resent non Hermès purchases; Burberry riding boots and a Gucci bag I searched for a time from a reseller, to match with my H shawl ;p, and a stack of Ralph Lauren cotton sweaters from a sale.


----------



## wekilledcouture

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My resent non Hermès purchases; Burberry riding boots and a Gucci bag I searched for a time from a reseller, to match with my H shawl ;p, and a stack of Ralph Lauren cotton sweaters from a sale.
> 
> View attachment 2780209
> View attachment 2780210
> View attachment 2780212




Love those boots! &#128525;


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sbelle

I don't share here often but am so thrilled with my Loro Piana Bellevue, I had to share!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sbelle said:


> I don't share here often but am so thrilled with my Loro Piana Bellevue, I had to share!!



*sbelle*, a totally gorgeous bag ~ congrats and enjoy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.


Love this! I'm also an Anya hindmarch fan.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Love this! I'm also an Anya hindmarch fan.



You too, MYH? This is my first AH purchase and I am very pleased with it. The details inside and the two long straps are very well thought out.


----------



## chicinthecity777

sbelle said:


> I don't share here often but am so thrilled with my Loro Piana Bellevue, I had to share!!



Beautiful!


----------



## Millicat

sbelle said:


> I don't share here often but am so thrilled with my Loro Piana Bellevue, I had to share!!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.



Love both of these !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Millicat said:


> Love both of these !



Thank you Milli!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.


*
xiangxiang*, what a great AH bag ~ love that it is bi-colored and the pom pom is adorable!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> xiangxiang*, what a great AH bag ~ love that it is bi-colored and the pom pom is adorable!



Thank you *Vigee*! You are such a sweetie!


----------



## cr1stalangel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.



Oh no! This is so beautiful I have to hunt for one!


----------



## chicinthecity777

cr1stalangel said:


> Oh no! This is so beautiful I have to hunt for one!



Thank you dear! You "need" one!


----------



## catsinthebag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.




This is beautiful! Love the color combo. How easy is the Bathurst to get in and out of?


----------



## chicinthecity777

catsinthebag said:


> This is beautiful! Love the color combo. How easy is the Bathurst to get in and out of?



Thank you dear! Well the closure needs a little getting used to and I can do it very easily now with one hand. I tried different ways and now settled to this: carry it by top handle at the crook of my left arm (I am right-handed), use my right hand to open. When try to close, just hold the bottom of the bag and put the flap into position. I can do it easily with one hand while I have to use both hands for my Kelly. I love this bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you dear! Well the closure needs a little getting used to and I can do it very easily now with one hand. I tried different ways and now settled to this: carry it by top handle at the crook of my left arm (I am right-handed), use my right hand to open. When try to close, just hold the bottom of the bag and put the flap into position. I can do it easily with one hand while I have to use both hands for my Kelly. I love this bag!



Thanks. The Kelly comparison was just what I was looking for!


----------



## Pursebop

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2778685
> View attachment 2778686
> 
> 
> My non h indulgences. New acrylic makeup box for my chanel goodies and new LV cosmetic bag!


*this is what I call picture perfect *


----------



## lovely64

Another love of mine, saintlaurent


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.



Lovely! I have the be a bag from AH, so creative.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> Lovely! I have the be a bag from AH, so creative.



Thank you dear!


----------



## brage9

lovely64 said:


> Another love of mine, saintlaurent
> 
> View attachment 2783188


Oh, the boots are fantastic, congrats!


----------



## lovely64

brage9 said:


> Oh, the boots are fantastic, congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## Millicat

lovely64 said:


> Another love of mine, saintlaurent
> 
> View attachment 2783188



Love the boots !


----------



## lovely64

Millicat said:


> Love the boots !



Thank you dear!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Another love of mine, saintlaurent
> 
> View attachment 2783188



Kat, we're twins on the booties, aren't they gorgeous? I have them in black leather aswell, they're SOOO comfortable. I also love the tall boots with the low heels, very 70's!!! I  might splurge on those too..... What about they're coats? the tweed ones are devine!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Kat, we're twins on the booties, aren't they gorgeous? I have them in black leather aswell, they're SOOO comfortable. I also love the tall boots with the low heels, very 70's!!! I  might splurge on those too..... What about they're coats? the tweed ones are devine!


 I looooove them!! There are so many great booties and boots! I have been looking at the black sued Ducki (I Think that is the name) with a metal peg at the pointy toe! So cool!! I love the coats too and the capes! All of it, LOL!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> I looooove them!! There are so many great booties and boots! I have been looking at the black sued Ducki (I Think that is the name) with a metal peg at the pointy toe! So cool!! I love the coats too and the capes! All of it, LOL!



Totally agree with you about YSL,* Kat*. So much to love and such an outstanding brand! The shoes and booties are indestructible ~ one time had the heel of a pump caught in a moving side-walk at the airport and yanked it free without a scratch on it, lol. Amazing.


----------



## Hermesaholic

duna said:


> Kat, we're twins on the booties, aren't they gorgeous? I have them in black leather aswell, they're SOOO comfortable. I also love the tall boots with the low heels, very 70's!!! I  might splurge on those too..... What about they're coats? the tweed ones are devine!


where does one find the booties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## duna

Hermesaholic said:


> where does one find the booties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?



I bought mine at Farfetch.com, I'm in Europe.


----------



## Hermesaholic

duna said:


> I bought mine at Farfetch.com, I'm in Europe.




thanks!


----------



## wekilledcouture

One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette! 
And a couple mac goodies! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cr1stalangel

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



WOW!! If you're married, your husband is one lucky Lucky man! 
That is Gorgeous!


----------



## wekilledcouture

cr1stalangel said:


> WOW!! If you're married, your husband is one lucky Lucky man!
> 
> That is Gorgeous!




Hahaha. It's the only way I get away with spending so much on lingerie. He kind of forgets how much it costs once he sees it! Lol


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## toujours*chic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Since I saw there are Anya Hindmatch fans on here, I thought I 'd post this here: AH Bathurst in goat skin, navy and lavender colour, with Fendi fox fur pon pon charm. Take taken with flash but it's quite close to real life colours.


What a beautiful bag and love the pop of color with the Fendi puffball bag charm- I wonder why there is no forum devoted just to AH?


----------



## chicinthecity777

toujours*chic said:


> What a beautiful bag and love the pop of color with the Fendi puffball bag charm- I wonder why there is no forum devoted just to AH?



Thank you! There is a thread in the general handbag section on AH and that's about it. It's probably not that popular in the US.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wowza! Leather and lace, what a combination


----------



## purselover888

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow!  That's fabulous!  My husband wished I would spend money on this!


----------



## mcwee

Can't afford for H SO. I so adore for my PSl


----------



## Birdonce

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Dayum! My DH also wishes I would spend more money this way instead of scarves, shoes and bags! Of course, a leather bra probably doesn't yank down well for nursing


----------



## Nolia

*Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*



Beautiful!!! Love Sophia Webster heels and these are spectacular. Major congrats, *Nolia*!


----------



## Birdonce

Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*



Wowza! You need a mod pic of those.


----------



## Nolia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful!!! Love Sophia Webster heels and these are spectacular. Major congrats, *Nolia*!





Birdonce said:


> Wowza! You need a mod pic of those.



Thank you!! I need a pedi before mod pics happen. :giggles:


----------



## MYH

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow, I just randomly popped by this thread and my eyes almost bust out of my head! That is one special lingerie set. Wowza!



mcwee said:


> Can't afford for H SO. I so adore for my PSl


McWee - I'm with you! Cannot always buy H so have to buy other nice brands as well.  Recently some Gucci bags have caught my eye and I just bought an Emelie LV wallet in bright yellow. H wallet prices make me faint.



Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*


Nolia - these are exquisite.  Would love a mod shot if you have time?


----------



## Nolia

MYH said:


> Nolia - these are exquisite.  Would love a mod shot if you have time?



Thank you, MYH~ Definitely working on it!!


----------



## carls888

Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*



Oh these are just gorgeous!!! What outfit are you planning to match them up with?



wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Just stunning! DH would love this. Practical me asks: is the leather lined for comfort? LOL


----------



## wekilledcouture

carls888 said:


> Oh these are just gorgeous!!! What outfit are you planning to match them up with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just stunning! DH would love this. Practical me asks: is the leather lined for comfort? LOL




Yes it is! They are extremely comfortable. 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nolia

carls888 said:


> Oh these are just gorgeous!!! What outfit are you planning to match them up with?



Not sure yet! Need to find a worthy dress! =D


----------



## Birdonce

Combine nolia's and wekilledcoiture's and there's your outfit


----------



## Birdonce

Happy Halloween 
(Alexander McQueen sweater)


----------



## klynneann

Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*



These are FANTASTIC!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*


Holy. Moly. These are amazing!!


----------



## Nolia

klynneann said:


> These are FANTASTIC!





QuelleFromage said:


> Holy. Moly. These are amazing!!



 I can't wait to wear them. I'll probably incorporate them into a holiday outfit.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nolia said:


> *Purchased these beautiful Sophia Webster Evangeline heels!! Pic from my Instagram!!*



These are gorgeous, Nolia! Can't wait to see a mod pic.


----------



## Fabfashion

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#55357;&#56504;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



wekilledcouture, just seeing these now! I wish I'd seen them last week when I was wondering what to get DH for his birthday.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Fabfashion said:


> wekilledcouture, just seeing these now! I wish I'd seen them last week when I was wondering what to get DH for his birthday.




Hahaha. It's always a good idea. Agent provocateur is on my Christmas list. And I don't know who the present is actually for &#128586;


----------



## Julide

wekilledcouture said:


> View attachment 2785917
> 
> 
> One of my worst non h indulgences is lingerie! And when I saw this yesterday I had to have it! Gorgeous leather and lace from honey birdette!
> And a couple mac goodies!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



A fellow lover of lingerie!!Love your set!! Super


----------



## poptarts

ldldb said:


> sorry if i'm going off topic, but i wonder if there's a US based company that makes the same kind of acrylic organizer? it's such a great idea!



I have a few from Muji. The quality is great and they're reasonably priced.

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html


----------



## Fabfashion

poptarts said:


> I have a few from Muji. The quality is great and they're reasonably priced.
> 
> http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html


Thanks for sharing this, poptarts!  I'm just in organizing mode around the house and these will come in handy.


----------



## poptarts

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for sharing this, poptarts!  I'm just in organizing mode around the house and these will come in handy.



Happy to share! They're pretty awesome.

====

My most recent non-H treat


----------



## Suncatcher

poptarts said:


> Happy to share! They're pretty awesome.
> 
> ====
> 
> My most recent non-H treat


We are twins on the C!


----------



## Kelly_76

Birdonce said:


> Happy Halloween
> (Alexander McQueen sweater)



So cool!
Love this sweater!


----------



## lovely64

A plethora of necessities from giftlibrary!


----------



## Powder Puff

poptarts said:


> Happy to share! They're pretty awesome.
> 
> ====
> 
> My most recent non-H treat


Congrats!! We r twins on the cute tweet! Mine with the pink mane &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lovely64 said:


> A plethora of necessities from giftlibrary!
> 
> View attachment 2808478
> View attachment 2808479
> 
> View attachment 2808480


 
Nice buys!!


----------



## lovely64

HermesNewbie said:


> Nice buys!!




Thank you dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> A plethora of necessities from giftlibrary!
> 
> View attachment 2808478
> View attachment 2808479
> 
> View attachment 2808480



*Kat*, what amazing loot you snagged, major congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Burberry Colour Block Blanket scarf.  *MarvelGirl* (thank you *MarvelGirl* ) mentioned this in the "Rocabar Poncho" thread as an alternative to a poncho, which is not really for me, so I thought I'd give it a try.  It's exactly like the Burberry poncho - a thick blankety cashmere/wool weave - but smaller.  It's very cozy, too!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Me too, a Burberry! 

Check merino wool cashmere wrap.


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Me too, a Burberry!
> 
> Check merino wool cashmere wrap.
> 
> View attachment 2814712
> View attachment 2814714



Love this! Stay warm, cosy and totally a la mode!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> Love this! Stay warm, cosy and totally a la mode!




Thanks! I just tried it outside in the cold, indeed cosy


----------



## Blairbass

Loving the wraps!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Looking lovely in the wraps ladies!


----------



## carlinha

I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)


----------



## klynneann

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)


 
Lovely!  Makes me want to hop on a plane to the Caribbean!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)



*carlinha*, you know how much I love your Delvaux Brillant MM in lagon and your Snow White. The lagon Brillant MM is a beautiful match with your H XL H lagon clic clac!


----------



## Jadeite

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)




A perfect match to the Clic.


----------



## Jadeite

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Burberry Colour Block Blanket scarf.  *MarvelGirl* (thank you *MarvelGirl* ) mentioned this in the "Rocabar Poncho" thread as an alternative to a poncho, which is not really for me, so I thought I'd give it a try.  It's exactly like the Burberry poncho - a thick blankety cashmere/wool weave - but smaller.  It's very cozy, too!!




Oh this absolutely like something that keeps one nicely toasty and warm.


----------



## Jadeite

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Me too, a Burberry!
> 
> Check merino wool cashmere wrap.
> 
> View attachment 2814712
> View attachment 2814714




This is very tempting.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Jadeite said:


> Oh this absolutely like something that keeps one nicely toasty and warm.



Thanks!!  It was only $295.  I seriously wonder if it was priced wrong, but I'm not complaining!!


----------



## carlinha

klynneann said:


> Lovely!  Makes me want to hop on a plane to the Caribbean!



thank you so much *klynneann*!  yes indeed it is the color of the caribbean!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






VigeeLeBrun said:


> *carlinha*, you know how much I love your Delvaux Brillant MM in lagon and your Snow White. The lagon Brillant MM is a beautiful match with your H XL H lagon clic clac!



thank you my dear *vigee*!!  i can't wait to see what you will end up with!!  lagon is just pure love for me, but snow white is super classy and so special..  i can definitely see you with that one!!



Jadeite said:


> A perfect match to the Clic.



thank you *jadeite*, it totally is!!!!


----------



## anez

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)



That bag is gorgeous-- really, really stunning, and it's such a good match to your gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)



The colour is amazing! Wish we had the weather here to wear such colours!


----------



## Pursebop

*Miss CinderLego has a very special friend to reveal ...May we? 

*


----------



## Pursebop

*
Miss CinderLego and Miss CocoScent sharing the pumpkin patch reunited finally... *


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)



*shine bright miss D*


----------



## carlinha

anez said:


> That bag is gorgeous-- really, really stunning, and it's such a good match to your gorgeous bracelet!



thank you so much *anez* i feel so lucky to have it, i have fallen head over heels in love 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> The colour is amazing! Wish we had the weather here to wear such colours!



thank you *xiangxiang*!  the color is just perfect for where i am 



******** said:


> *
> Miss CinderLego and Miss CocoScent sharing the pumpkin patch reunited finally... *



LOVE your cinderlego baby **********!!  congrats!



******** said:


> *shine bright miss D*



thanks fellow DLover


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *anez* i feel so lucky to have it, i have fallen head over heels in love
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *xiangxiang*!  the color is just perfect for where i am
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE your cinderlego baby **********!!  congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fellow DLover



* right back at ya...*


----------



## lulilu

I am dying over the Delvaux bags.  I keep looking at them on the internet.  Love love love


----------



## Pursebop

lulilu said:


> I am dying over the Delvaux bags.  I keep looking at them on the internet.  Love love love


*I highly recommend *


----------



## lovely64

Trying to stay warm! Mr&mrsfurs fully fur lined parka, saintlaurent booties.


----------



## lovely64

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)




Beautiful delvaux!! Seems like a perfect size too!


----------



## Fluffybee

I have a bit (a lot) of a thing for Mulberry.

Here is my current collection of Bayswaters (plus one Double Zip Tote)


----------



## carlinha

lulilu said:


> I am dying over the Delvaux bags.  I keep looking at them on the internet.  Love love love



they are amazing *lulilu*!  don't take my word for it though, if you get a chance to check them out in person, i highly recommend it!



lovely64 said:


> Trying to stay warm! Mr&mrsfurs fully fur lined parka, saintlaurent booties.
> 
> View attachment 2820510



stay warm this winter season *kat*!  i am sure your lovely shawls will help also!



lovely64 said:


> Beautiful delvaux!! Seems like a perfect size too!



thank you, yes it is!  comparable to a B30 for me...



Fluffybee said:


> I have a bit (a lot) of a thing for Mulberry.
> 
> Here is my current collection of Bayswaters (plus one Double Zip Tote)



beautiful collection and what lovely colors *fluffybee*!


----------



## Fluffybee

Thank you so much Carlinha.... They are all bright aren't they, lol.

I shall have to buy something in black I think


----------



## lovely64

carlinha said:


> they are amazing *lulilu*!  don't take my word for it though, if you get a chance to check them out in person, i highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay warm this winter season *kat*!  i am sure your lovely shawls will help also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, yes it is!  comparable to a B30 for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful collection and what lovely colors *fluffybee*!




Thank you, I am doing my best! Hopefully to parka arrives tomorrow!


----------



## MYH

******** said:


> *
> Miss CinderLego and Miss CocoScent sharing the pumpkin patch reunited finally... *





carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)



Ladies - wow! Just wow! You both are giving me heart palpitations before I'm even out of bed.  Items of beauty to be cherished.  You both must do the happy dance when you look in your closets and see your treasures.


----------



## Kendall BC

Fluffybee said:


> I have a bit (a lot) of a thing for Mulberry.
> 
> Here is my current collection of Bayswaters (plus one Double Zip Tote)



Lovely collection! I have a weakness for these too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> I wanted to share my newest obsession, a Delvaux Brillant MM in Lagon which is a dead on match for Hermès clic clac enamel color (which I think is lighter than Hermès Lagon leather)



*GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!! 
I know nothing of this brand but have seen you and others with it on IG... but I will NOT google it to findout more bc 
I do NOT need another obsession. 
I see you have 2 of them already (at least). 
Nevertheless you look FAB U LOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! 
And that color is a weakness for me as well. I need a bag to match my clic clac too hahahahah
Love it babe!!! *


----------



## lovely64

carlinha said:


> they are amazing *lulilu*!  don't take my word for it though, if you get a chance to check them out in person, i highly recommend it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay warm this winter season *kat*!  i am sure your lovely shawls will help also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, yes it is!  comparable to a B30 for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful collection and what lovely colors *fluffybee*!




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

Here is the full getup!


----------



## lalala555

******** said:


> *shine bright miss D*





lovely64 said:


> Here is the full getup!
> 
> View attachment 2821728



Love these outfits!!!! 

I need that parka!! So my style! Is this available somewhere online?


----------



## lovely64

lalala555 said:


> Love these outfits!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I need that parka!! So my style! Is this available somewhere online?




Thank you!

Yes, matchesfashion, brownsfashion, luisaviaroma and the mr&mrsfurs website.


----------



## lovely64

lalala555 said:


> Love these outfits!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I need that parka!! So my style! Is this available somewhere online?




Here is mine from matchesfashion


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Here is the full getup!
> 
> View attachment 2821728



Wonderful winter outfit,* Kat*! You knock it out of the park!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wonderful winter outfit,* Kat*! You knock it out of the park!




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovely64 said:


> Here is mine from matchesfashion
> 
> View attachment 2821900


I LOVE Mr & Mrs Furs!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat


----------



## lovely64

QuelleFromage said:


> I LOVE Mr & Mrs Furs!!!




Thank you! Me too!


----------



## lovely64

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat




Amazing! So my style! Love karl donoghue too!


----------



## Pursebop

:snowballs:
*Tis the season for fur trimmed costs...mine being modeled by ms.mirror mirror...*


----------



## Pursebop

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat


*truly gorgeous...*


----------



## klynneann

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat



Wow! That is fantastic!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovely64 said:


> Amazing! So my style! Love karl donoghue too!





******** said:


> *truly gorgeous...*





klynneann said:


> Wow! That is fantastic!



Thank you!!  I am trying not to shop but when it was marked to 50% off I had to at least see it, and once I saw it I was floored. I have never had a showstopper coat before so it is a nice feeling!
 I'm going to post pictures tomorrow of the actual colour (more black and blue than the photo, even though the colour is called "Garnet")...because I need you all to tell me which bags will go best with this coat


----------



## HfromT

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat



Oh WOW, QuelleFromage....that STUNNING coat almost makes winter worthwhile!!


----------



## HfromT

******** said:


> :snowballs:
> *Tis the season for fur trimmed costs...mine being modeled by ms.mirror mirror...*




Everything about this photo is drool-worthy, ********....you take the most vibrant photos!


----------



## klynneann

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!!  I am trying not to shop but when it was marked to 50% off I had to at least see it, and once I saw it I was floored. I have never had a showstopper coat before so it is a nice feeling!
> I'm going to post pictures tomorrow of the actual colour (more black and blue than the photo, even though the colour is called "Garnet")...because I need you all to tell me which bags will go best with this coat



Hm, to me garnet is reddish, but it looks like it has a purplish/blue hue - it's really beautiful, and for 50% off!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!!  I am trying not to shop but when it was marked to 50% off I had to at least see it, and once I saw it I was floored. I have never had a showstopper coat before so it is a nice feeling!
> I'm going to post pictures tomorrow of the actual colour (more black and blue than the photo, even though the colour is called "Garnet")...because I need you all to tell me which bags will go best with this coat



Wow, QF, that is indeed a showstopper coat! Congrats! Looking forward to seeing more photos -- the stock photo makes it look sort of black with a purplish undertone. It will be interesting to see how it looks to you IRL. In any case, totally gorgeous!


----------



## lovely64

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!!  I am trying not to shop but when it was marked to 50% off I had to at least see it, and once I saw it I was floored. I have never had a showstopper coat before so it is a nice feeling!
> I'm going to post pictures tomorrow of the actual colour (more black and blue than the photo, even though the colour is called "Garnet")...because I need you all to tell me which bags will go best with this coat


 Great decision and great price too! We don`t have it on sale on the EU net-a-porter site....or I would have grabbed one! Please post a modelling pic once you receive it!


----------



## Suzie

Girls your winter coats are amazing, I am sweating my butt off here in Oz.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!!  I am trying not to shop but when it was marked to 50% off I had to at least see it, and once I saw it I was floored. I have never had a showstopper coat before so it is a nice feeling!
> I'm going to post pictures tomorrow of the actual colour (more black and blue than the photo, even though the colour is called "Garnet")...because I need you all to tell me which bags will go best with this coat



You are going to stop traffic with this, such a deep rich colour!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat



Seriously gorgeous! A little edgy, a little classic and just sheer perfection. Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Suzie said:


> *Girls your winter coats are amazing, I am sweating my butt off here in Oz.*



*Suzie*, you are priceless!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fluffybee said:


> I have a bit (a lot) of a thing for Mulberry.
> 
> Here is my current collection of Bayswaters (plus one Double Zip Tote)



Oooh I love your collection of bayswaters!! Would love to see your birkin collection too though


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have forgotten to post my new H goodies but I should definitely be here because I do cheat on Hermes. From last month only and the few days of this month minus the Beauty items. Oh boy!!! 

I used NAP EU but didn't get any items from their sale but the IRO jacket. 

The Chloè Susanna boots 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/513575



The Lanvin suede boots
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/455929



The Ileana Makri Angry Tears 18-karat gold multi -stone earring. 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/505281




The IRO knitted jacket 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/468353




Hat from Rag & Bone dark blue

Not yet received: 

Comme des Garçon printed leather wallet 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/510751



Nike + Pedro Lourenço leggings
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/490906








Back to Hermes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have forgotten to post my new H goodies but I should definitely be here because I do cheat on Hermes. From last month only and the few days of this month minus the Beauty items. Oh boy!!!
> 
> I used NAP EU but didn't get any items from their sale but the IRO jacket.
> 
> The Chloè Susanna boots
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/513575
> View attachment 2825880
> 
> 
> The Lanvin suede boots
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/455929
> View attachment 2825883
> 
> 
> The Ileana Makri Angry Tears 18-karat gold multi -stone earring.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/505281
> View attachment 2825886
> View attachment 2825888
> 
> 
> The IRO knitted jacket
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/468353
> View attachment 2825889
> View attachment 2825890
> 
> 
> Hat from Rag & Bone dark blue
> 
> Not yet received:
> 
> Comme des Garçon printed leather wallet
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/510751
> View attachment 2825891
> 
> 
> Nike + Pedro Lourenço leggings
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/490906
> View attachment 2825892
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825878
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Hermes.



*Sarah*, what great loot, all of it is fantastic! My eldest DD has the Chloè Susanna boots and loves them, too. NAP is one of my favorite online shopping sites, always has great pieces and wonderful customer service. Congrats!


----------



## Birdonce

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have forgotten to post my new H goodies but I should definitely be here because I do cheat on Hermes. From last month only and the few days of this month minus the Beauty items. Oh boy!!!
> 
> I used NAP EU but didn't get any items from their sale but the IRO jacket.
> 
> The Chloè Susanna boots
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/513575
> View attachment 2825880
> 
> 
> The Lanvin suede boots
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/455929
> View attachment 2825883
> 
> 
> The Ileana Makri Angry Tears 18-karat gold multi -stone earring.
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/505281
> View attachment 2825886
> View attachment 2825888
> 
> 
> The IRO knitted jacket
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/468353
> View attachment 2825889
> View attachment 2825890
> 
> 
> Hat from Rag & Bone dark blue
> 
> Not yet received:
> 
> Comme des Garçon printed leather wallet
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/510751
> View attachment 2825891
> 
> 
> Nike + Pedro Lourenço leggings
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/490906
> View attachment 2825892
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825878
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Hermes.



Those Chloe boots are a want!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, what great loot, all of it is fantastic! My eldest DD has the Chloè Susanna boots and loves them, too. NAP is one of my favorite online shopping sites, always has great pieces and wonderful customer service. Congrats!




Thank you VigeeLeBrun  I never thought how much I would like the Susanna boots. My mom got them first and then I followed. You would love them too  

Me too. NAP is where I do most of my online cheating and I love their customer care. They do miracles sometimes finding an item I could not in a store and are so much nicer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Birdonce said:


> Those Chloe boots are a want!!!! Gorgeous




Thank you Birdonce. I do reach out for them a lot.  now if only I could find them in stock in other colours.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's my latest purchase....Karl Donoghue shearling coat from NAP. The MOST beautiful coat




I love KD's pieces. This one looks great. Congrats.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun  I never thought how much I would like the Susanna boots. My mom got them first and then I followed. *You would love them too  *
> 
> Me too. NAP is where I do most of my online cheating and I love their customer care. They do miracles sometimes finding an item I could not in a store and are so much nicer.



*Sarah*, looking for them in grey with gold studs ~ and Chloe doesn't make them ~ yet!


----------



## lulilu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, looking for them in grey with gold studs ~ and Chloe doesn't make them ~ yet!



My daughter has cream and gold.  They are great.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, looking for them in grey with gold studs ~ and Chloe doesn't make them ~ yet!




They can be addictive.  they should have some new colours next years. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## MSO13

CO Kitty flats in black suede with gold, on sale at Neimans and with my gift card I've been saving I got them for half price!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> CO Kitty flats in black suede with gold, on sale at Neimans and with my gift card I've been saving I got them for half price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827227




So darling! Fab for the holidays!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MrsOwen3 said:


> CO Kitty flats in black suede with gold, on sale at Neimans and with my gift card I've been saving I got them for half price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827227




I just ordered the same.  love them. 
Hope you enjoy them


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> CO Kitty flats in black suede with gold, on sale at Neimans and with my gift card I've been saving I got them for half price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827227



Congrats on your CO black kitty flats, love them, *MrsOwen*!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

This isn't strictly an indulgence but a wonderful gift that I just had to share. I buy all my exotic bags from Peter Nitz and this charming gift just arrived in the post. I have an alligator bag in this colour too.

Green, red and gold Christmas bauble in matt gator. Now I want a whole tree full of them.


----------



## klynneann

cheapfrillnorth said:


> This isn't strictly an indulgence but a wonderful gift that I just had to share. I buy all my exotic bags from Peter Nitz and this charming gift just arrived in the post. I have an alligator bag in this colour too.
> 
> Green, red and gold Christmas bauble in matt gator. Now I want a whole tree full of them.
> 
> View attachment 2830489
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830490



That is so pretty - very special! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Birdonce

cheapfrillnorth said:


> This isn't strictly an indulgence but a wonderful gift that I just had to share. I buy all my exotic bags from Peter Nitz and this charming gift just arrived in the post. I have an alligator bag in this colour too.
> 
> Green, red and gold Christmas bauble in matt gator. Now I want a whole tree full of them.
> 
> View attachment 2830489
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830490



That is gorgeous! It looks like an artichoke.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cheapfrillnorth said:


> This isn't strictly an indulgence but a wonderful gift that I just had to share. I buy all my exotic bags from Peter Nitz and this charming gift just arrived in the post. I have an alligator bag in this colour too.
> 
> Green, red and gold Christmas bauble in matt gator. Now I want a whole tree full of them.
> 
> View attachment 2830489
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830490



Gorgeous!!! Love it and his workmanship!


----------



## klynneann

A couple of my "indulgences" in the last month or so...

Fendi monster roll tote (eating a gingerbread ornament ) and PS1 python pouchette (my first Proenza Schouler purchase)


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> A couple of my "indulgences" in the last month or so...
> 
> Fendi monster roll tote (eating a gingerbread ornament ) and PS1 python pouchette (my first Proenza Schouler purchase)



Fendi is too fun! My kids would get a kick out of it, in the same way that they love my McQueen skull cable knit sweater. But the PS1... Luuuvvvvv


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

klynneann said:


> A couple of my "indulgences" in the last month or so...
> 
> Fendi monster roll tote (eating a gingerbread ornament ) and PS1 python pouchette (my first Proenza Schouler purchase)



Love your new PS1 python pouchette, *klynneann*! Major congrats!


----------



## Pursebop

:xtree:
*May I spread a little holiday glitter...*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> :xtree:
> *May I spread a little holiday glitter...*



Pretty! Love that bling on heels and Chanel.


----------



## klynneann

******** said:


> :xtree:
> *May I spread a little holiday glitter...*


 
Wow - I'm blinded by the beauty and the bling!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Pretty! Love that bling on heels and Chanel.





klynneann said:


> Wow - I'm blinded by the beauty and the bling!



*thank you friends, happy holidays to you and your beautiful families 
*


----------



## Miss Al

Stepped into Valentino's and couldn't resist these high heels... I'd initially wanted the kitten heels. Alas the high heels look much nicer. But but but I can't imagine walking the whole day (shopping) in these. Oh no!


----------



## klynneann

******** said:


> *thank you friends, happy holidays to you and your beautiful families
> *



Happy Holidays to you too, ********!  :santawave:


----------



## Sarah_sarah

******** said:


> :xtree:
> 
> *May I spread a little holiday glitter...*




Love. I wish I had your photo skills. 
Holiday glitter is the best ))


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Miss Al said:


> Stepped into Valentino's and couldn't resist these high heels... I'd initially wanted the kitten heels. Alas the high heels look much nicer. But but but I can't imagine walking the whole day (shopping) in these. Oh no!




I understand.  love the colour, hard to resist.


----------



## Miss Al

Sarah_sarah said:


> I understand.  love the colour, hard to resist.



Yup yup. :smiles:


----------



## lovely64

I have been obsessed with saint Laurent for some time now. My latest buys.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> I have been obsessed with saint Laurent for some time now. My latest buys.
> 
> View attachment 2837131
> 
> View attachment 2837132



*Kat*, love Saint Laurent shoes in general ~ style and comfort combined. Major congrats on your black boots!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely64 said:


> I have been obsessed with saint Laurent for some time now. My latest buys.
> 
> View attachment 2837131
> 
> View attachment 2837132


Love these, especially the tall lace up boots!!!


----------



## lovely64

etoupebirkin said:


> Love these, especially the tall lace up boots!!!




Thank you! I got those first and it was love at first sight!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kat*, love Saint Laurent shoes in general ~ style and comfort combined. Major congrats on your black boots!




Thank you! Saint Laurent are the most comfy boots I have ever had!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> I have been obsessed with saint Laurent for some time now. My latest buys.
> 
> View attachment 2837131
> 
> View attachment 2837132




I need to find the 2nd pair. Did you try the Lanvin ones? i think you may love them as well.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> I need to find the 2nd pair. Did you try the Lanvin ones? i think you may love them as well.




Thank you! The second pair are from luisaviaroma! I have not tried lanvin, thanks for the tip though!


----------



## grapegravity

Here is my damage of this week: 
Givenchy small antigona in Anaconda skin, mini pandora coin purse in fuschia and last but the best loot, Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Alligator skin!!! 

Off to ban island now....


----------



## Sarah_sarah

grapegravity said:


> Here is my damage of this week:
> 
> Givenchy small antigona in Anaconda skin, mini pandora coin purse in fuschia and last but the best loot, Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Alligator skin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off to ban island now....




Definitely worth it.  Too pretty. I am eyeing the Antigona in exotic skins.


----------



## grapegravity

Sarah_sarah said:


> Definitely worth it.  Too pretty. I am eyeing the Antigona in exotic skins.



And I was surprised that the exotic ant is lined with nappa leather inside.  Here's a closer look of her...


----------



## lovely64

Not Saint Laurent this time, lol


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Not Saint Laurent this time, lol
> 
> View attachment 2838695



Kat these are lovely, I wish I could wear them!

Going back to SL, do you find they are true to size? my Blake booties are:  I'm looking for the Babies boots with the low heel, but they are sold out everywhere, at my local YSL and also online!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Kat these are lovely, I wish I could wear them!
> 
> Going back to SL, do you find they are true to size? my Blake booties are:  I'm looking for the Babies boots with the low heel, but they are sold out everywhere, at my local YSL and also online!




Thank you dear!

I wear a 38 or 37.5 in all my SL, they run big for me. I am usually a 38.5 or 39 in valentino, louis vuitton  etc. which ones are the blake booties? The ones I have in black suede and a siver cap toe?

Edit I mean which ones are the babies?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

grapegravity said:


> And I was surprised that the exotic ant is lined with nappa leather inside.  Here's a closer look of her...




Looks fabulous. And the quality looks great. Their exotics are really nice. I am also eying the Celine exotics. But someone bought her 5 min after I went in the store. 

Congrats. She is beautiful.


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Kat these are lovely, I wish I could wear them!
> 
> Going back to SL, do you find they are true to size? my Blake booties are:  I'm looking for the Babies boots with the low heel, but they are sold out everywhere, at my local YSL and also online!




I searched the babies. These are similar from mytheresa. All sizes available so far as I can see.


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> I wear a 38 or 37.5 in all my SL, they run big for me. I am usually a 38.5 or 39 in valentino, louis vuitton  etc. which ones are the blake booties? The ones I have in black suede and a siver cap toe?
> 
> Edit I mean which ones are the babies?



The Blakes are the ones we both have, with the strap around the ankle, and the Babies are these: I love the sixties vibe!

http://www.mytheresa.com/it-it/babies-leather-knee-boots.html

Sorry, I still don't know how to post pics from links


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> I searched the babies. These are similar from mytheresa. All sizes available so far as I can see.
> 
> View attachment 2838726



Oops, I didn't see this post before I answered your other one! I meen the tall boots with low heel.

I'm a size 40, there are only the suede mustard coloured ones left, but I'm not sure about the colour, what do you think??


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Oops, I didn't see this post before I answered your other one! I meen the tall boots with low heel.
> 
> I'm a size 40, there are only the suede mustard coloured ones left, but I'm not sure about the colour, what do you think??




I love mustard colour! I have it in the blake I think? I have been getting many compliments regarding the colour!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

grapegravity said:


> Here is my damage of this week:
> Givenchy small antigona in Anaconda skin, mini pandora coin purse in fuschia and last but the best loot, Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Alligator skin!!!
> 
> Off to ban island now....



*grapegravity*, love all of your loot, you really went for the exotics ~ congrats! Enjoy! 

You are joining me on Ban Island.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Not Saint Laurent this time, lol
> 
> View attachment 2838695



Losing track of the number of pairs of Rockstud shoes that you have collected, *Kat*! We need another group collection pic! These flats are wonderful and one of my favorites.


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> I love mustard colour! I have it in the blake I think? I have been getting many compliments regarding the colour!
> 
> View attachment 2838742



Yes these are the Blakes, I have these too (and black) Maybe I should take the plunge for the mustard Babies before they run out!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Losing track of the number of pairs of Rockstud shoes that you have collected, *Kat*! We need another group collection pic! These flats are wonderful and one of my favorites.




Thank you dear! Here is my old rainbow. I think I have more Saint Laurent now, lol!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Yes these are the Blakes, I have these too (and black) Maybe I should take the plunge for the mustard Babies before they run out!




Yes! I think you will love the colour! Go for it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear! Here is my old rainbow. I think I have more Saint Laurent now, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2838777



Great Rockstud rainbow, *Kat*!


----------



## grapegravity

Sarah_sarah said:


> Looks fabulous. And the quality looks great. Their exotics are really nice. I am also eying the Celine exotics. But someone bought her 5 min after I went in the store.
> 
> Congrats. She is beautiful.



Thanks you! Hope you can join the "exotic" club soon~


----------



## grapegravity

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *grapegravity*, love all of your loot, you really went for the exotics ~ congrats! Enjoy!
> 
> You are joining me on Ban Island.


Thank you! I will be here on the island for a long time so let get the party started ~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! *I will be here on the island for a long time so let get the party started* ~



*grapegravity*, this year I went crazy with H and bought 3 Bs in just as many months. My slush fund turned into a mud slide.


----------



## grapegravity

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *grapegravity*, this year I went crazy with H and bought 3 Bs in just as many months. My slush fund turned into a mud slide.



 I would do the same if I was offered that many Bs here!  
well, when it "rains" in H world, it "pours" (in a good way)  Cheers!


----------



## Pursebop

********* Sets Sail @*********


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> ********* Sets Sail @*********



Always a winning pic, **********. Just what I needed on this cold winter day!


----------



## loves

******** said:


> ********* Sets Sail @*********



this is gorgeous


----------



## Sarah_sarah

grapegravity said:


> Thanks you! Hope you can join the "exotic" club soon~




Me too. I do cheat lots and lots on H. I can't help it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

******** said:


> ********* Sets Sail @*********




Love the colour. Such a pop of colour for winter. Congrats &#127802;


----------



## lovely64

La prairie addiction and the best serum available!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> La prairie addiction and the best serum available!
> 
> View attachment 2841183




A totally La Prairie addiction. Heheh. Joining you in this one. Should post a pic but a bit ashamed.  i am a beauty addict.


----------



## MASEML

Walked in clutching wallet tightly. Didn't work, but was on sale!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Yes! I think you will love the colour! Go for it!



In the end I got these: since I never wear skirts/dresses I thought the knee high boots were a bit wasted!

http://www.mytheresa.com/it-it/babi...a-boots.html?gclid=COm6vPyR5sICFYbItAodzmQAqQ

They still haven't arrived, they're stuck at Gatwick since the 23rd! ( I posted the ones on  Mytheresa but I got them from Matchesfashion since MT doesn't have my size).


----------



## Flip88

grapegravity said:


> Here is my damage of this week:
> Givenchy small antigona in Anaconda skin, mini pandora coin purse in fuschia and last but the best loot, Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Alligator skin!!!
> 
> Off to ban island now....



Oh my goodness. I  completely blown away. I love all of this. Completely gorgeous choice of skins.


----------



## grapegravity

Flip88 said:


> Oh my goodness. I  completely blown away. I love all of this. Completely gorgeous choice of skins.



Thank you! I had to get them since they were on sale for 30% and 50% off  
both skin are superb quality, especially gator skin! Very lusciously smooth~
Can't wait to use them whenever it stop snowing~


----------



## Millicat

I've been on a jewellery buying bender for a few months now  
For this category though, of 'indulgencies',  I have 2 pieces of antique jewellery coming, a rose gold bracelet from 1918 and a ring from the same period, rose gold too.
Pics when they arrive !


----------



## MSO13

Millicat said:


> I've been on a jewellery buying bender for a few months now
> 
> For this category though, of 'indulgencies',  I have 2 pieces of antique jewellery coming, a rose gold bracelet from 1918 and a ring from the same period, rose gold too.
> 
> Pics when they arrive !




I love rose gold, can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## MSO13

Nothing sang to me at H today so I grabbed a small wallet to fit in my 3 week old Trio. I'm loving carrying such a small bag, no elbow or shoulder aches &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Millicat said:


> I've been on a jewellery buying bender for a few months now
> For this category though, of 'indulgencies',  I have 2 pieces of antique jewellery coming, a rose gold bracelet from 1918 and a ring from the same period, rose gold too.
> Pics when they arrive !



Definitely post pics of your bling, it sounds amazing, *Milli*. Lucky you to find these antique treasures! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Nothing sang to me at H today so I grabbed a small wallet to fit in my 3 week old Trio. I'm loving carrying such a small bag, no elbow or shoulder aches &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844672



*MrsO*, love your Celine Trio and your new LV wallet is perfect for it. Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Dsquared! Love their jeans!
Bally curlingboots for icy and snowy ground.


----------



## cappys

Santa aka my dearest husband pre-arranged a spree at Dior, Harry Winston and VCA...we were on our first vacay since he had a very serious accident 20 months ago and this was his way of saying thank you. He also did some lovely H purchases as well which I will post in another thread. I will post pics so I had my pic of Bar Bags and decided on a lovely black pebbled calf exterior with happiness pink chèvre (?) and the black exterior has accents of the pink along the key cover,edges, etc.; matching wallet and their  little  Be Dior bag, in Blush/Nude with chocolate silky soft leather in the interior - it is meant to be an evening or dinner bag with a tiny card holder! So thrilled.  I freaked out at HW and told him I cannot wear a diamond the size he chose to work.  My career is so important to me and I took enough heat when my Execs at my last company recognized my H bags and well that changed some folks perceptions - people can weird out over H. After embarrassing my DH at HW (they will work on a smaller piece for me although I am not a HW girl I have realized).plus if you are paying that kind of money don't you think it should be D IF? NOT VS2 D!  I know I may appear pretentious but this was his dream not mine...on to VCA where I was gifted the Alhambra Onyx YG necklace and bracelet. The SA was so fantastic she showed me various ways to play with the gold pieces I already own. LOL, that is when my DH left. I am loyal so Barbara is willing to send us pics of what she thinks will work with my small collection.

I will post pics promise....finally In Vegas CL store and Barney's had CLs at 50% off and so did Nicolas Kirkwood. If you like CL you must check out Nicolas Kirkwood.  Will - the store manager was a dream to work with and I was treated like a princess. I cannot recommend their shoes or booties more, comfortable and gorgeous plus work appropriate ..made in England and at 50%off I had a blast as DH gambled. Finally, 2 Stella - one Navy/gold and Pink/silver Falabella so the can be handheld, clutch or shoulder bag.  The Navy was marked down $300. I promise to show pics when I edit the post. So DH went nuts and best yet he saved and planned for a year working with SAs in Vegas when we live minutes from The Short Hills Mall and 24 mins to NYC. I was blown away and it a year of the very worst and best. I have sworn off shopping for at least 6 months of 2016 so I can live in the goodies I already own. God Bless my husband for arranging such a spree...the thoughtfulness was more important than anything else. Pics coming soon! And I can finally rest my B and K a bit, and eventually hope to use them at work and not be judged. All in good time...for now, I can't believe how blessed we were to do this. Nothing was taken for granted. Thanks for reading my long posts. If you want names of the SA's that were great to us in Vegas just PM me.


----------



## Fabfashion

cappys said:


> Santa aka my dearest husband pre-arranged a spree at Dior, Harry Winston and VCA...we were on our first vacay since he had a very serious accident 20 months ago and this was his way of saying thank you. He also did some lovely H purchases as well which I will post in another thread. I will post pics so I had my pic of Bar Bags and decided on a lovely black pebbled calf exterior with happiness pink chèvre (?) and the black exterior has accents of the pink along the key cover,edges, etc.; matching wallet and their newest little bag - can't remember name but newest pics of Jlaw wearing DiorBagwith a tiny card holder! So thrilled.  I freaked out at HW and told him I cannot wear a diamond the size he chose to work.  My career is so important to me and I took enough heat when my Execs at my last company recognized my H bags and well that changed some folks perceptions - people can weird out over H. After embarrassing my DH at HW (they will work on a smaller piece for me although I am not a HW girl I have realized).plus if you are paying that kind of money don't you think it should be D IF? NOT VS2 D!  I know I may appear pretentious but this was his dream not mine...on to VCA where I was gifted the Alhambra Onyx YG necklace and bracelet. The SA was so fantastic she showed me various ways to play with the gold pieces I already own. LOL, that is when my DH left. I am loyal so Barbara is willing to send us pics of what she thinks will work with my small collection.
> 
> I will post pics promise....finally In Vegas CL store and Barney's had CLs at 50% off and so did Nicolas Kirkwood. If you like CL you must check out Nicolas Kirkwood.  Will - the store manager was a dream to work with and I was treated like a princess. I cannot recommend their shoes or booties more, comfortable and gorgeous plus work appropriate ..made in England and at 50%off I had a blast as DH gambled. Finally, 2 Stella - one Navy/gold and Pink/silver Falabella so the can be handheld, clutch or shoulder bag.  The Navy was marked down $300. I promise to show pics when I edit the post. So DH went nuts and best yet he saved and planned for a year working with SAs in Vegas when we live minutes from The Short Hills Mall and 24 mins to NYC. I was blown away and it a year of the very worst and best. I have sworn off shopping for at least 6 months of 2016 so I can live in the goodies I already own. God Bless my husband for arranging such a spree...the thoughtfulness was more important than anything else. Pics coming soon! And I can finally rest my B and K a bit, and eventually hope to use them at work and not be judged. All in good time...for now, I can't believe how blessed we were to do this. Nothing was taken for granted. Thanks for reading my long posts. If you want names of the SA's that were great to us in Vegas just PM me.


cappys, sounds like you have a wonderful shopping trip! Can't wait to see pics. Your DH is super sweet. Hope all's well with him. Enjoy all your goodies.


----------



## cappys

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, can't quote you from the previously closed thread, but major congrats on your stunning VCA *malachite* necklace. It's amazing!
> Wear it in good health and enjoy


Congrats and best wishes on your gifts. I heard the Malachite is rather fragile and the glossiness goes away...I found this out with my lucky bracelet. I love the M but wear with much care and more importantly, happiness and love. Happy New Year!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Nothing sang to me at H today so I grabbed a small wallet to fit in my 3 week old Trio. I'm loving carrying such a small bag, no elbow or shoulder aches &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844672


Very nice wallet, MrsOwen3! The Trio is very cute--is it a crossbody?


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Dsquared! Love their jeans!
> Bally curlingboots for icy and snowy ground.
> 
> View attachment 2845713
> 
> View attachment 2845715


Cute jeans, lovely64! And love those boots--cool and very functional--great combination! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

grapegravity said:


> Here is my damage of this week:
> Givenchy small antigona in Anaconda skin, mini pandora coin purse in fuschia and last but the best loot, Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Alligator skin!!!
> 
> Off to ban island now....


These are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Very nice wallet, MrsOwen3! The Trio is very cute--is it a crossbody?



It's adjustable with gold pegs from a long shoulder bag to a shortish cross body, it hits at hip level. It holds a surprising amount, soft sunglasses case, compact wallet, business card holder, pack of gum, iPhone 6, 2 lip glosses and PM Ulysses today!


----------



## cappys

Fabfashion said:


> These are gorgeous! Congrats!


Wow! What lovely items and great taste. Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## klynneann

grapegravity said:


> Here is my damage of this week:
> Givenchy small antigona in Anaconda skin, mini pandora coin purse in fuschia and last but the best loot, Proenza Schouler PS11 Mini Classic in Alligator skin!!!
> 
> Off to ban island now....



Wow!  Love both Givenchy.


----------



## cappys

lovely64 said:


> Here is the full getup!
> 
> View attachment 2821728


Fantastic styling and presents. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's adjustable with gold pegs from a long shoulder bag to a shortish cross body, it hits at hip level. It holds a surprising amount, soft sunglasses case, compact wallet, business card holder, pack of gum, iPhone 6, 2 lip glosses and PM Ulysses today!


Thanks for the intel, MrsOwen. It sure fits a lot. Looks so sleek!


----------



## Fabfashion

I don't wear a necklace very often. Santa brought this on Christmas. It can be worn with the mesh side in front or the solid side for a more casual look. DH plans to have the first initial of each of our DDs engraved on it so I think this will become one of my most cherished pieces. The little fox fur head band is a little something I picked up for myself to keep warm.


----------



## klynneann

Fabfashion said:


> I don't wear a necklace very often. Santa brought this on Christmas morning. It can be worn with the mesh side in front or the solid side for a more casual look. DH plans to have the first initial of each of our DDs engraved on it so I think this will become one of my most cherished piece. The little fox fur head band is a little something I picked up for myself to keep warm.



It's lovely!  What a special, thoughtful gift.


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> It's lovely!  What a special, thoughtful gift.


Thank you, Klynneann! You're so sweet.


----------



## grapegravity

Fabfashion said:


> These are gorgeous! Congrats!







cappys said:


> Wow! What lovely items and great taste. Enjoy them in good health.






klynneann said:


> Wow!  Love both Givenchy.



Thank you ladies~  
I'm really lucky to have them in my collection


----------



## Maedi

Fabfashion said:


> I don't wear a necklace very often. Santa brought this on Christmas. It can be worn with the mesh side in front or the solid side for a more casual look. DH plans to have the first initial of each of our DDs engraved on it so I think this will become one of my most cherished pieces. The little fox fur head band is a little something I picked up for myself to keep warm.



I love the necklace and the future engraving. How dear!


----------



## Maedi

lovely64 said:


> I have been obsessed with saint Laurent for some time now. My latest buys.
> 
> View attachment 2837131
> 
> View attachment 2837132



Love them all, especially the lace-ups are knock-outs. You have such flair and style, lovely.


----------



## ms piggy

Chanel pearl and camellia necklace. 






United with the matching brooch.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I don't wear a necklace very often. Santa brought this on Christmas. It can be worn with the mesh side in front or the solid side for a more casual look. DH plans to have the first initial of each of our DDs engraved on it so I think this will become one of my most cherished pieces. The little fox fur head band is a little something I picked up for myself to keep warm.



Love this gold necklace, *FabF*! I have two DDs too and their initials are a wonderful idea! Will you ID it, please?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ms piggy said:


> Chanel pearl and camellia necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United with the matching brooch.



OMG, *ms piggy*, you have discovered my latest addiction ~ love this Chanel bling, it's super gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *ms piggy*, you have discovered my latest addiction ~ love this Chanel bling, it's super gorgeous! Congrats!



Chanel accessories are a whole new slippery slope altogether!


----------



## cappys

ms piggy said:


> Chanel accessories are a whole new slippery slope altogether!


So beautiful! Enjoy but if I look too long I will start new lemmings! Gosh how pretty!


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent boot addiction.


----------



## lovely64

ms piggy said:


> Chanel accessories are a whole new slippery slope altogether!




Beautiful!!


----------



## lovely64

Maedi said:


> Love them all, especially the lace-ups are knock-outs. You have such flair and style, lovely.




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> I don't wear a necklace very often. Santa brought this on Christmas. It can be worn with the mesh side in front or the solid side for a more casual look. DH plans to have the first initial of each of our DDs engraved on it so I think this will become one of my most cherished pieces. The little fox fur head band is a little something I picked up for myself to keep warm.




So pretty!


----------



## lovely64

cappys said:


> Fantastic styling and presents. Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

cappys said:


> Wow! What lovely items and great taste. Enjoy them in good health.




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Cute jeans, lovely64! And love those boots--cool and very functional--great combination! Enjoy!




Thank you dear! I love dsquared jeans! These were a tad low though, my butt feels like it's flowing over, lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks so much, lovely64!


----------



## Fabfashion

ms piggy said:


> Chanel pearl and camellia necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United with the matching brooch.


Gorgeous necklace, ms piggy! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Maedi said:


> I love the necklace and the future engraving. How dear!


Thank you, dear Maedi!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent boot addiction.
> 
> View attachment 2846554


Love these gorgeous boots!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this gold necklace, *FabF*! I have two DDs too and their initials are a wonderful idea! Will you ID it, please?


Thanks so much, Vigee! It's from Birks, somewhat of a Canadian institution, from their Muse collection. And my DDs are my muses.


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> *Saint Laurent boot addiction*.
> 
> View attachment 2846554



 tell me about it......!


----------



## mp4

ms piggy said:


> Chanel accessories are a whole new slippery slope altogether!



Love the camellia necklace!  The bottom necklace is the one that got away for me!


----------



## mp4

lovely64 said:


> Dsquared! Love their jeans!
> Bally curlingboots for icy and snowy ground.
> 
> View attachment 2845713
> 
> View attachment 2845715



Boots are super cute!  Must check them out!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks so much, Vigee! It's from Birks, somewhat of a Canadian institution, from their Muse collection. And my DDs are my muses.



Thanks, *FabF* ~ I am off to look up the necklace now ~ love it!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> I don't wear a necklace very often. Santa brought this on Christmas. It can be worn with the mesh side in front or the solid side for a more casual look. DH plans to have the first initial of each of our DDs engraved on it so I think this will become one of my most cherished pieces. The little fox fur head band is a little something I picked up for myself to keep warm.


FabF - I think Santa knocked it out of the ballpark this Christmas for you!!!  A real stunner and I love DH's plan.  

I think you should wear this all the time.  I have a cherished diamond pendant that I wear all the time, a 2 ct diamond surrounded by smaller diamonds, even when I work out, because it has a lot of meaning for me.  And I layer other necklaces on top (like my farandole or my favourite John Hardy choker) ...


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - I think Santa knocked it out of the ballpark this Christmas for you!!!  A real stunner and I love DH's plan.
> 
> I think you should wear this all the time.  I have a cherished diamond pendant that I wear all the time, a 2 ct diamond surrounded by smaller diamonds, even when I work out, because it has a lot of meaning for me.  And I layer other necklaces on top (like my farandole or my favourite John Hardy choker) ...


Thanks, MrsJDS! I have a number of necklaces (it's my collecting habit again) but I often don't wear one. Just my ring and watch and may be earrings. Could be because I tend to not wear too much when I'm with clients. I think this is simple and understated enough that I can wear everyday. I never tried layering but I may be able to pull this off with a farandole--thanks for the idea!


----------



## klynneann

Here's my latest non-H, thanks in part to my mom.    It's the first bag I own that is lined in leather, and my first Ferragamo shoes.    Also got this Marc Jacobs bag charm on sale at M'oda Operandi.  It's huge, a lot bigger than I thought, but I like it and I'll make it work.


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> Here's my latest non-H, thanks in part to my mom.    It's the first bag I own that is lined in leather, and my first Ferragamo shoes.    Also got this Marc Jacobs bag charm on sale at M'oda Operandi.  It's huge, a lot bigger than I thought, but I like it and I'll make it work.


Love your new bag, shoes and the charm is super cute! Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Fabfashion said:


> Love your new bag, shoes and the charm is super cute! Congrats!



Thank you, Fabfashion!!


----------



## tonkamama

lovely64 said:


> I have been obsessed with saint Laurent for some time now. My latest buys.
> 
> View attachment 2837131
> 
> View attachment 2837132



Love all your Saint Laurent boots!!  I recently fall in love with SL, got 4 pairs (inc. a pair pump) and just starting.


----------



## Maedi

ms piggy said:


> Chanel accessories are a whole new slippery slope altogether!



Oh boy, I may be fainting. Too beautiful!


----------



## Maedi

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent boot addiction.
> 
> View attachment 2846554



Gorgeous and unusual in that they don't have hooks higher up. Have I told you how much I admire your carpets? They are a whole different inspiration.


----------



## lovely64

Maedi said:


> Gorgeous and unusual in that they don't have hooks higher up. Have I told you how much I admire your carpets? They are a whole different inspiration.


Thank you dear! Thank you for your kind words about my carpets! I love special carpets Happy New Year


----------



## lovely64

tonkamama said:


> Love all your Saint Laurent boots!!  I recently fall in love with SL, got 4 pairs (inc. a pair pump) and just starting.


Thank you! I am addicted and I have never had more comfy boots in my life. All the models I have bought are comfortable, from the get go! Very unusual, and very dangerous, lol! Congrats on your haul!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Love these gorgeous boots!





duna said:


> tell me about it......!





mp4 said:


> Boots are super cute!  Must check them out!


Thank you ladies! Happy New Year!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent boot addiction.
> 
> View attachment 2846554



Am loving your Saint Laurent boot addiction, *Kat*! Wowza, a group pic might be needed.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am loving your Saint Laurent boot addiction, *Kat*! Wowza, a group pic might be needed.




Thanks. Here is a group pic of what I have so far. All of them have not arrived yet due to slow holiday delivery.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thanks. Here is a group pic of what I have so far. All of them have not arrived yet due to slow holiday delivery.
> 
> View attachment 2847680



Thanks, *Kat* ~ this pic is so inspiring! More arriving soon?


----------



## lovely64

Happy new year! My latest valentino Rockstuds, and favourite new dsquared jeans.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Happy new year! My latest valentino Rockstuds, and favourite new dsquared jeans.
> 
> View attachment 2848206



That color is perfect for S/S 15, *Kat*. Your Rockstud family continues to grow!


----------



## cr1stalangel

lovely64 said:


> Thanks. Here is a group pic of what I have so far. All of them have not arrived yet due to slow holiday delivery.
> 
> View attachment 2847680



Your pictures are always dangerous to my wallet! 
Happy New Year 2015 to you and your loved ones!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Thanks. Here is a group pic of what I have so far. All of them have not arrived yet due to slow holiday delivery.
> 
> View attachment 2847680



WOW Kat, I've never seen the red ones, I love them! I've just recieved my black patent ones (Babies) DHL had "lost" them, but they have finally arrived, phew!

Happy New Year to you too sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

cr1stalangel said:


> Your pictures are always dangerous to my wallet!
> 
> Happy New Year 2015 to you and your loved ones!




Thank you! Sorry about the danger, lol!
Happy new year to you and your loved ones too!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> WOW Kat, I've never seen the red ones, I love them! I've just recieved my black patent ones (Babies) DHL had "lost" them, but they have finally arrived, phew!
> 
> Happy New Year to you too sweetie!




Thank you dear! I got the red ones last year early spring I think from colette.fr

I am glad you got your boots! 
Happy new year sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That color is perfect for S/S 15, *Kat*. Your Rockstud family continues to grow!




Thank you!


----------



## lynne_ross

lovely64 said:


> Thanks. Here is a group pic of what I have so far. All of them have not arrived yet due to slow holiday delivery.
> 
> View attachment 2847680


Thanks for posting all the action shots!! I bought the black short leather boots after seeing your pics. They are very comfortable and sleek with skinny jeans.


----------



## lovely64

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for posting all the action shots!! I bought the black short leather boots after seeing your pics. They are very comfortable and sleek with skinny jeans.




You are very welcome! Congrats on your black pair! I can't recommend Saint Laurent enough! Kind of pricy but worth every penny


----------



## whimsic

I've been buying quite a bit of LV lately. It feels good to walk in a store and buy something on the spot!

Not this lovely one though, had to wait about a month:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

whimsic said:


> I've been buying quite a bit of LV lately. It feels good to walk in a store and buy something on the spot!
> 
> Not this lovely one though, had to wait about a month:
> 
> View attachment 2848620



*Wowza*, look at THAT GHW!!! Congrats, *whimsic*.


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Thanks. Here is a group pic of what I have so far. All of them have not arrived yet due to slow holiday delivery.
> 
> View attachment 2847680


Gorgeous SL family pic! Can't wait to see other ones that have yet to arrive. Are they pretty true to size?


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Happy new year! My latest valentino Rockstuds, and favourite new dsquared jeans.
> 
> View attachment 2848206


Another stunning pair, lovely64! Wish I can rock rockstuds. Enjoy and Happy New Year!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous SL family pic! Can't wait to see other ones that have yet to arrive. Are they pretty true to size?



*FabF*, SL heels are very true to size but not sure about their boots. *Kat* is the authority here on SL boots!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous SL family pic! Can't wait to see other ones that have yet to arrive. Are they pretty true to size?




Thank you dear! They run large and I wear 38 in them but 38.5 in most other designers like valentino rockstuds kitten heels.


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Another stunning pair, lovely64! Wish I can rock rockstuds. Enjoy and Happy New Year!




Thank you sweetie! Happy new year to you and your loved ones too!


----------



## Fabfashion

whimsic said:


> I've been buying quite a bit of LV lately. It feels good to walk in a store and buy something on the spot!
> 
> Not this lovely one though, had to wait about a month:
> 
> View attachment 2848620



Tres chic! Congrats!


----------



## Heavenplay

whimsic said:


> I've been buying quite a bit of LV lately. It feels good to walk in a store and buy something on the spot!
> 
> Not this lovely one though, had to wait about a month:
> 
> View attachment 2848620



Congrats!!!
Happy to be twins on this one,got mine six months ago.IMHO, a must have piece from 2014 LV collection and it was worth waiting.


----------



## antschulina

A wolford body in black and a longchamp wallet! I found them on sales!


----------



## lovely64

I will soon be joining the monster club and the Fendi 2jours club.


----------



## antschulina

lovely64 said:


> I will soon be joining the monster club and the Fendi 2jours club.
> 
> View attachment 2849992



Liking this 2 jours bag lately  it is super stylish!


----------



## lovely64

antschulina said:


> Liking this 2 jours bag lately  it is super stylish!




Thank you! I decided between black or tan....but black won since the monster looks better with a black bag.


----------



## klynneann

lovely64 said:


> I will soon be joining the monster club and the Fendi 2jours club.
> 
> View attachment 2849992



Awesome - congrats!!


----------



## lovely64

klynneann said:


> Awesome - congrats!!


 Thank you!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Again NAP-ed it. I am making up words.  Still waiting on packages. The whole express delivery is useless so I will remain patient. Also got some la prairie again.  
Will post a pic, although mine are never brilliant like the rest.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> I will soon be joining the monster club and the Fendi 2jours club.
> 
> View attachment 2849992




Me too. Going soon to find my perfect monster after my first one got stolen.  
Congrats. So cute  &#127802;&#127800;&#127799;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

antschulina said:


> A wolford body in black and a longchamp wallet! I found them on sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849155




Love Wolford for their comfort. There was not much on sale in Suisse but always nice to treat yourself. I hope you enjoy  and beautiful choices.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

whimsic said:


> I've been buying quite a bit of LV lately. It feels good to walk in a store and buy something on the spot!
> 
> Not this lovely one though, had to wait about a month:
> 
> View attachment 2848620




How did I miss this. Gosh. It is beautiful. Now I really need to go and see if they have it here. Congrats.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Me too. Going soon to find my perfect monster after my first one got stolen.
> Congrats. So cute  &#127802;&#127800;&#127799;


Ohh, sorry to hear yours was stolen!! Insanity! I hope my bag and monster arrive on tuesday I am already eyeing a second monster, LOL!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Ohh, sorry to hear yours was stolen!! Insanity! I hope my bag and monster arrive on tuesday I am already eyeing a second monster, LOL!




Oh  you will love them (another addiction) I am too scared to go to the store. 
Fingers crossed you get your bag and cute little monster by Tuesday. 

Would love to see how it goes with your B's and K's in GHW. 

&#127802;&#127800;&#128144;


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh  you will love them (another addiction) I am too scared to go to the store.
> Fingers crossed you get your bag and cute little monster by Tuesday.
> 
> Would love to see how it goes with your B's and K's in GHW.
> 
> &#127802;&#127800;&#128144;




Thank you! I don't have any B or K's with gold hw. I am a palladium hw gal.


----------



## duna

After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



*duna*, your LV Lockit looks like the PERFECT work-horse bag! Congrats!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, your LV Lockit looks like the PERFECT work-horse bag! Congrats!



Thanks my dear Vigee


----------



## LOUKPEACH

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:


Such a gorgeous bag


----------



## klynneann

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



Gorgeous color!


----------



## periogirl28

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



This is beautiful. And looks so practical too.


----------



## duna

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a gorgeous bag





klynneann said:


> Gorgeous color!





periogirl28 said:


> This is beautiful. And looks so practical too.



Thanks Ladies!

Yes, I didn't expect it to be so practical, it also has a removable shoulder strap which can come in handy! Definately a good investment!


----------



## MSO13

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



Congratulations Duna, so beautiful and in such a lovely color!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I don't have any B or K's with gold hw. I am a palladium hw gal.




 I am the opposite. But slowly will go to the other side. My store will love you. They love palladium  and are trying to convert me. Heheh 
Can't wait to see your cute monster and bag.


----------



## MSO13

After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!



Really cute - love the heel height!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!



Love your new ankle boots, *MrsO*. Have a pair from Acne that I bought in London that I wear that all the time. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MrsOwen3 said:


> After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!




Really cute. Love ankle boots. And you found them on sale. Yeah


----------



## duna

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations Duna, so beautiful and in such a lovely color!



Thanks my dear


----------



## antschulina

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I decided between black or tan....but black won since the monster looks better with a black bag.



You're right!! The monster really stands out with a black background rather than tan.


----------



## antschulina

Sarah_sarah said:


> Love Wolford for their comfort. There was not much on sale in Suisse but always nice to treat yourself. I hope you enjoy  and beautiful choices.



Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:




Beautiful!!


----------



## lovely64

MrsOwen3 said:


> After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!




Great boots!


----------



## lovely64

antschulina said:


> You're right!! The monster really stands out with a black background rather than tan.




Thank you! I was anticipating delivery tomorrow but it's a holiday! Argh, lol.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am the opposite. But slowly will go to the other side. My store will love you. They love palladium  and are trying to convert me. Heheh
> Can't wait to see your cute monster and bag.




Thank you! I was hoping for delivery tomorrow but it's a holiday, ugh.


----------



## hermes_lemming

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



Gorgeous, gorgeous!  You always have such impeccable tastes in bags, dear. *big hug*


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



I am seriously tempted to buy this! it's beautiful! Is this the MM? I am eyeing a PM as I think it will be enough for my daily needs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

antschulina said:


> Thank you!



*antschulina*, love Wolford, the quality is well worth the price!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks Kat, your Fendi aint bad either



hermes_lemming said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous!  You always have such impeccable tastes in bags, dear. *big hug*



Thanks hon, you're too kind! Big hug right back at ya!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am seriously tempted to buy this! it's beautiful! Is this the MM? I am eyeing a PM as I think it will be enough for my daily needs.



Thanks dear Yes, it's the MM, but I tend to prefer big bags.... I think the PM is lovely aswell.....in fact I'm rather tempted by it too


----------



## MSO13

klynneann said:


> Really cute - love the heel height!


They were so comfy today! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new ankle boots, *MrsO*. Have a pair from Acne that I bought in London that I wear that all the time. Congrats!


Thanks Vigee 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Really cute. Love ankle boots. And you found them on sale. Yeah


Thank you!!



lovely64 said:


> Great boots!


Thank you!!


----------



## Suncatcher

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:


 Hi Duna - I have been eyeing the Soft Lockit as well.  Congrats on your purchase, it is so beautiful!


----------



## Suncatcher

antschulina said:


> A wolford body in black and a longchamp wallet! I found them on sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849155


 
I love Wolford too!  Great purchases!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!


These look great, MrsOwen! Nothing beats beautiful boots that are also comfy. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:


Beautiful bag, duna! Do the straps go over the shoulder too (and over a coat)?


----------



## duna

MrsJDS said:


> Hi Duna - I have been eyeing the Soft Lockit as well.  Congrats on your purchase, it is so beautiful!



Thanks my dear!



Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful bag, duna! Do the straps go over the shoulder too (and over a coat)?



Thanks Fabfashion, yes the handles do go over the shoulder even with a coat!


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> Thanks Kat, your Fendi aint bad either
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, you're too kind! Big hug right back at ya!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear Yes, it's the MM, but I tend to prefer big bags.... I think the PM is lovely aswell.....in fact I'm rather tempted by it too


Thank you! I wish it would arrive, lol!


----------



## Sinatra

duna said:


> After being on the fence for quite some time, I recently took the plunge and bought the LV Soft Lockit in Quetsche. After using it for a couple of weeks I'm really GLAD I bought it! It's roughly the size of a 35 Birkin, but less heavy and I can find my stuff inside it more easily than in my Bs. Also a plus (for me) is that it's totally soft and slouchy, no hard parts at all! Of course the leather is not Hermès quality, but it's a good workhorse and under the radar bag. Here she is:



What a beautiful bag! Over the holidays, I looked at this bag at 2 LV boutiques, a NM LV boutique and a Bloomies LV boutique. A little excessive perhaps but was trying to get comfortable with it not being an open tote (I never close my B's). Reading your description, I see many benefits I had not really considered. It is without a doubt a lovely bag. It's so nice to hear your thoughts about its "carry -ability"  Great choice!


----------



## Kitty S.

MrsOwen3 said:


> After contemplating about 800 different ankle boots and being tempted by so many gorgeous Chloe, Saint Laurent, Valentino and Lanvin options some of which I saw here,  I finally committed to a pair that suited my needs as well as the budget I was trying to stick to. I wanted a comfy low heel and I couldn't believe how comfortable these were from the moment I got them on, the leather is so soft they will need no breaking in. Also,  they were 50% off from one of my fave local boutiques. So here are my new Marséll ankle boots, can't wait to wear them tomorrow!


I totally get the 800 different boots part. Boots are simply gorgeous this year! I haven't worn my leather boots for years (been a lazy Ugg person, not very stylish) but found myself eying and coveting them this year! I also gave in to the temptations and bought a pair of Fendi ankle boots and ordered a pair of Chanel long boots (hope they fit) on sale.
The sales have also been amazingly great this year. 50% is fantastic! Great buy! Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kitty S. said:


> I totally get the 800 different boots part. Boots are simply gorgeous this year! I haven't worn my leather boots for years (been a lazy Ugg person, not very stylish) but found myself eying and coveting them this year! I also gave in to the temptations and bought a pair of Fendi ankle boots and ordered a pair of Chanel long boots (hope they fit) on sale.
> The sales have also been amazingly great this year. 50% is fantastic! Great buy! Enjoy!



Love the bootie craze! So much fun and a great trend that is still going strong! Love Zanotti especially, along with Saint Laurent and Chloe.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;

A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477


Super chic


----------



## catsinthebag

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477



I think you can totally pull this off even with dainty looks, because although the watch is big, it's very pretty and not masculine at all. JMHO. It's beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477



Love the big bling watch look on you, *hermesdaisuki.* Such a great statement piece!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477



I think it looks lovely on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Due to the delayed postal services I am finally receiving most of my items. 
I tried to lay them all out on the floor. Some were from the sale, others were not. The Rick Owens are now on sale and I highly recommend his Lilies collection.  
Beaty items are my regular La Prairie and Tata Harper plus the in transit no traces cleanse pads. 
Cardigan is from Theory. Some Raquel Allegra, J. Choo flats, Duffy sweaters, and Karl Donoghue earmuffs.


----------



## lovely64

Mr Monster and Miss Fendi., and Mr Saintlaurent too.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Due to the delayed postal services I am finally receiving most of my items.
> I tried to lay them all out on the floor. Some were from the sale, others were not. The Rick Owens are now on sale and I highly recommend his Lilies collection.
> Beaty items are my regular La Prairie and Tata Harper plus the in transit no traces cleanse pads.
> Cardigan is from Theory. Some Raquel Allegra, J. Choo flats, Duffy sweaters, and Karl Donoghue earmuffs.
> View attachment 2854969
> View attachment 2854981
> 
> View attachment 2854995
> View attachment 2854996




Great stuff!!


----------



## lovely64

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477




This looks great on you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Due to the delayed postal services I am finally receiving most of my items.
> I tried to lay them all out on the floor. Some were from the sale, others were not. The Rick Owens are now on sale and I highly recommend his Lilies collection.
> Beaty items are my regular La Prairie and Tata Harper plus the in transit no traces cleanse pads.
> Cardigan is from Theory. Some Raquel Allegra, J. Choo flats, Duffy sweaters, and Karl Donoghue earmuffs.
> View attachment 2854969
> View attachment 2854981
> 
> View attachment 2854995
> View attachment 2854996



Great purchases, *Sarah*. I think you have every category covered ~ shoes, beauty, clothes. You can shop for me anytime!


----------



## klynneann

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477



This is gorgeous and I think it looks very elegant on you, not too big or clunky.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Sarah_sarah said:


> Due to the delayed postal services I am finally receiving most of my items.
> I tried to lay them all out on the floor. Some were from the sale, others were not. The Rick Owens are now on sale and I highly recommend his Lilies collection.
> Beaty items are my regular La Prairie and Tata Harper plus the in transit no traces cleanse pads.
> Cardigan is from Theory. Some Raquel Allegra, J. Choo flats, Duffy sweaters, and Karl Donoghue earmuffs.
> View attachment 2854969
> View attachment 2854981
> 
> View attachment 2854995
> View attachment 2854996




Great purchases!!! Enjoy!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lovely64 said:


> Mr Monster and Miss Fendi., and Mr Saintlaurent too.
> 
> View attachment 2855036




I have mr monster too! Lol...fabulous style as usual. Soooo chic!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

LOUKPEACH said:


> Super chic





catsinthebag said:


> I think you can totally pull this off even with dainty looks, because although the watch is big, it's very pretty and not masculine at all. JMHO. It's beautiful!






VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the big bling watch look on you, *hermesdaisuki.* Such a great statement piece!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think it looks lovely on you! Congratulations!





lovely64 said:


> This looks great on you!





klynneann said:


> This is gorgeous and I think it looks very elegant on you, not too big or clunky.



Thank you guys!!! I was still on the fence when I posted, but not anymore. I guess my eyes are just too used to the usual look..you guys rock!! xoxo!!!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Suncatcher

^Hermesdaisuki - I'm glad you kept the chopard as it is truly stunning.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

MrsJDS said:


> ^Hermesdaisuki - I'm glad you kept the chopard as it is truly stunning.




Thank you, MrsJDS.


----------



## andee

antschulina said:


> A wolford body in black and a longchamp wallet! I found them on sales!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849155



OK, I am out of it, but what do you do with it?
How do you wear it?


----------



## andee

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477



luff,luff, luff it . rating of 11/10


----------



## hermesdaisuki

andee said:


> luff,luff, luff it . rating of 11/10




Thank you Andee!!! at least now I don't need glasses to see time!


----------



## antschulina

andee said:


> OK, I am out of it, but what do you do with it?
> How do you wear it?



I agree with your question  initially I thought the same. I bought this body after I bought a skirt from the same shop. And it is thin, and you'd see some marks on the outside, if you fold a pullover inside of the skirt to make it look like a typical pencil skirt. The SA at wolford suggested to buy a body, because it fits well, and remains unnoticed under the skirt.
This body feels very comfy I must add, and to me it is a very fine quality, that can be washed in the washing machine, which is a plus. They suggest to wear it with pants or skirts. The only "issue" would be to go to the ladies', because I will have to open and close the buttons. And yes, I just wanted to give it a try


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Great stuff!!




Merci, lovely  J'adore your monster. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great purchases, *Sarah*. I think you have every category covered ~ shoes, beauty, clothes. You can shop for me anytime!




VigeeLeBrun, you are too sweet.  I may take you up on that one. &#127802;&#127800;&#127799;



hermesdaisuki said:


> Great purchases!!! Enjoy!




Thank you hermesdaisuki.  &#127803;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!! &#128517;
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854477




So beautiful. Loving it. &#127801;


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gosh, I am SOOO right on staying away from this thread.  SOOO many gorgeous things ladies!!!! I am on a shoe ban and this thread is certainly not helping!!!
> 
> A pretty imperial yellow gold watch from Chopard that I have been thinking of owning for a long time...I still don't know if I can pull off the big watch look though...too used to my dainty looks.




wow...stunning!! looks amazing on your wrist too...you can definitely rock it. congrats


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Sarah_sarah said:


> So beautiful. Loving it. &#127801;




Thank you Sarah!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> wow...stunning!! looks amazing on your wrist too...you can definitely rock it. congrats




My sweet chincac!!!  thank you SOOO much for your kind words!!! Happy new year!!!! Xoxo!!!


----------



## lovely64

Not just Saint Laurent booties love. Clothes too


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Not just Saint Laurent booties love. Clothes too
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864137
> View attachment 2864138




As usual, I am having a major crush.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> As usual, I am having a major crush.




Thank you dear! Me too!


----------



## Pursebop

*still savoring that special feeling of a new treasure... in that just out of the 'admiration phase' as I like to call it 
last night with my Chanel bottle bag & my bff's Louis Vuitton petite malle...*


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *still savoring that special feeling of a new treasure... in that just out of the 'admiration phase' as I like to call it
> last night with my Chanel bottle bag & my bff's Louis Vuitton petite malle...*



Love them both, despite my H devotion!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *still savoring that special feeling of a new treasure... in that just out of the 'admiration phase' as I like to call it
> last night with my Chanel bottle bag & my bff's Louis Vuitton petite malle...*





periogirl28 said:


> *Love them both, despite my H devotion!*



**********, you know that I love your Chanel bottle bag and *periogirl*, you said it best!!


----------



## 30gold

panthere55 said:


> I did reveal on dior forum but wanted to share with you guys as well! My 2 diorissimo bags in pebbled calf. Leather is so similar to togo! And craftsmanship is amazing! Bags come with their own strap for shoulder wear and also have pouch inside same color as outside of the bags.


 


Oh My . . . have to start breathing again.  These Dior bags are simply beautiful.  I must add to my bucket list.  The colors are stunning.  Enjoy.


Do you mind sharing the cost of such beauties!


TIA


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent camou jacket with gold piping.


----------



## lovely64

panthere55 said:


> I did reveal on dior forum but wanted to share with you guys as well! My 2 diorissimo bags in pebbled calf. Leather is so similar to togo! And craftsmanship is amazing! Bags come with their own strap for shoulder wear and also have pouch inside same color as outside of the bags.




Beautiful Diors!


----------



## duna

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent camou jacket with gold piping.
> 
> View attachment 2866952



I LOVE this camou jacket, the gold piping gives it a great rock n' roll vibe! I think I'll have to visit your closet Kat, and play dress up like I did with my mum's clothes, lol!


----------



## lulilu

duna said:


> I LOVE this camou jacket, the gold piping gives it a great rock n' roll vibe! I think I'll have to visit your closet Kat, and play dress up like I did with my mum's clothes, lol!



would love to see a modeling photo -- i am intrigued!


----------



## spylove22

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent camou jacket with gold piping.
> 
> View attachment 2866952



 love it!! what nail polish is that (my fav pink)? Hope to see a mod pic too!


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> would love to see a modeling photo -- i am intrigued!



Me too!  I feel like we're being teased...Kat - please post either a modeling pic or a full length shot of the jacket please???

(and what color polish are you wearing?  Looks like Tom Ford African Violet?)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *still savoring that special feeling of a new treasure... in that just out of the 'admiration phase' as I like to call it
> last night with my Chanel bottle bag & my bff's Louis Vuitton petite malle...*


OMG you are so FANCY


----------



## lovely64

duna said:


> I LOVE this camou jacket, the gold piping gives it a great rock n' roll vibe! I think I'll have to visit your closet Kat, and play dress up like I did with my mum's clothes, lol!





lulilu said:


> would love to see a modeling photo -- i am intrigued!





spylove22 said:


> love it!! what nail polish is that (my fav pink)? Hope to see a mod pic too!





livethelake said:


> Me too!  I feel like we're being teased...Kat - please post either a modeling pic or a full length shot of the jacket please???
> 
> (and what color polish are you wearing?  Looks like Tom Ford African Violet?)


Thank you all I dont have a selfie stick so it is hard for me to take good modelling shots! I will see what I can do! It is a full length jacket, below your hips, and I got it a bit bigger so I can wear thick sweaters too.

The nailpolish is Dior´s 338 mirage.


----------



## lovely64

spylove22 said:


> love it!! what nail polish is that (my fav pink)? Hope to see a mod pic too!




Thank you! It's Diors mirage 338!


----------



## lovely64

livethelake said:


> Me too!  I feel like we're being teased...Kat - please post either a modeling pic or a full length shot of the jacket please???
> 
> (and what color polish are you wearing?  Looks like Tom Ford African Violet?)




Here's a picture from mytheresa.


----------



## livethelake

lovely64 said:


> Here's a picture from mytheresa.
> 
> View attachment 2867433




This is fantastic Kat......you have great taste!!!  (and thanks for the polish color...off to buy some today  )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.


Gorgeous


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.




Just my taste.&#127802;&#127802;&#127802; love them with the nail polish.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent camou jacket with gold piping.
> 
> View attachment 2866952




Great one. I am a bit absent from buying anything interesting, NAP has been a struggle with last 3 orders, so I guess it is a blessing. 

Your pretty things make it hard to resist.


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.


Gorgeous Vigee.  If I bump into you on rodeo, I will know it's you by your feet.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.



How stunning! It's going to be a fabulous look for summer!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Gorgeous Vigee.  If I bump into you on rodeo, I will know it's you by your feet.



LOL, *MYH*! You will certainly have to wear sunnies while looking at them,


----------



## lynne_ross

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.



The shoes (and your feet!) are beautiful. Hope that doesn't sound creepy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lynne_ross said:


> The shoes (and your feet!) are beautiful. Hope that doesn't sound creepy.



Are you kidding* lynne*? I was totally embarrassed to show my FEET in a pic! Not my best quality, thanks!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Great one. I am a bit absent from buying anything interesting, NAP has been a struggle with last 3 orders, so I guess it is a blessing.
> 
> Your pretty things make it hard to resist.




Thank you! Sorry you have had bad NAP orders!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.




Gorgeous guccis!!


----------



## spylove22

lovely64 said:


> Here's a picture from mytheresa.
> 
> View attachment 2867433



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## spylove22

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Couldn't resist these blinged-out Gucci sandals for resort season and summer.



Those gucci's are hot and I'm always jealous of bunionless feet hehe!


----------



## lovely64

spylove22 said:


> Love it! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## Myke518

Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!


----------



## MASEML

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798



Congrats on your milestone, and your Alhambra. Gorgy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798



A classic! Absolute perfection, *Myke*.


----------



## klynneann

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798



Congrats, on both the necklace and your career!  The necklace is beautiful!!


----------



## Maedi

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798



Beautiful necklace for a career milestone! Congratulations!


----------



## Myke518

MASEML said:


> Congrats on your milestone, and your Alhambra. Gorgy







VigeeLeBrun said:


> A classic! Absolute perfection, *Myke*.







klynneann said:


> Congrats, on both the necklace and your career!  The necklace is beautiful!!







Maedi said:


> Beautiful necklace for a career milestone! Congratulations!




Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## periogirl28

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798



This is THE way to go! Congrats and well done!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798




Major Congrats. What a beautiful piece you choose.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798


Congrats!!! I love it when TPFers succeed!!!

The VCA is a perfect complement to any professional wardrobe. Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

NAP-ed again.  it didn't take too long. 
Saint Laurent denim shirt 
Maison Michel blanche wide-brim rabbit-felt hat


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> NAP-ed again.  it didn't take too long.
> Saint Laurent denim shirt
> Maison Michel blanche wide-brim rabbit-felt hat
> View attachment 2874129
> View attachment 2874130


Great buys!


----------



## lovely64

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798


Stunning! Congrats on your milestone!


----------



## Myke518

periogirl28 said:


> This is THE way to go! Congrats and well done!







Sarah_sarah said:


> Major Congrats. What a beautiful piece you choose.







etoupebirkin said:


> Congrats!!! I love it when TPFers succeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The VCA is a perfect complement to any professional wardrobe. Wear it in the best of health!!!







lovely64 said:


> Stunning! Congrats on your milestone!




Thank you all so much!


----------



## spylove22

Myke518 said:


> Celebrating a really big career milestone with this purchase (YG MOP ten motif vintage alhambra necklace). My love for VCA is almost as great as my love for H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872798




Big Congrats!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Great buys!




Merci  you are inspiring my renewed love for SL.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Merci  you are inspiring my renewed love for SL.




Thank you ( or, I'm sorry, lol)!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Goodies came super fast.


----------



## MASEML

Recent purchase! Have one more fur coming.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Recent purchase! Have one more fur coming.....



*MASEML*, where did you get this beauty? Feel free to PM me. It's super gorgeous and congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MASEML said:


> Recent purchase! Have one more fur coming.....




Need this one.  Please do tell where we can get one  &#127801;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## MASEML

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need this one.  Please do tell where we can get one  &#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57145;&#55356;&#57145;




Sarah_sarah, bought this beauty from J Mendel. He has a store in Paris, a few in the US and an online shop. They ship to international too! 

This fur would look beautiful with your replacement B (hope you end up keeping it), it's so stunning.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MASEML said:


> Sarah_sarah, bought this beauty from J Mendel. He has a store in Paris, a few in the US and an online shop. They ship to international too!
> 
> This fur would look beautiful with your replacement B (hope you end up keeping it), it's so stunning.




Thank you dear  I feel so ashamed my whole ordeal is everywhere. &#128552; 

I can go to Paris for sure, it will be nice to choose one irl. 

It looks amazing dear. So gorgeous.


----------



## SugarMama

As I patiently wait for a Jige PM, I've fiiled the void with Givenchy antigonia envelope clutches.  It's a big void, obviously since I bought 2!  I have to admit, these are practical - they are roomy & contain 3 different compartments.  Still want a Jige PM though.


----------



## MASEML

SugarMama said:


> As I patiently wait for a Jige PM, I've fiiled the void with Givenchy antigonia envelope clutches.  It's a big void, obviously since I bought 2!  I have to admit, these are practical - they are roomy & contain 3 different compartments.  Still want a Jige PM though.



Those are beautiful!  Love the colours! Good luck in your hunt for a jige, hope you get one soon - you'll have to think about what colour since you've got these beauties.


----------



## periogirl28

MASEML said:


> Recent purchase! Have one more fur coming.....



This is lovely!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> As I patiently wait for a Jige PM, I've fiiled the void with Givenchy antigonia envelope clutches.  It's a big void, obviously since I bought 2!  I have to admit, these are practical - they are roomy & contain 3 different compartments.  Still want a Jige PM though.



These Givenchy Antigonia clutches are beautiful and your pic is sooo enabling, *SugarMama*. My eldest DD has the Givenchy Antigonia MM and it is very well made ~ this might be a great clutch for me, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Goodies came super fast.
> View attachment 2875616
> View attachment 2875617



Love these NAP goodies! You did well, *Sarah *and they came in record time. That YSL denim shirt is totally great.


----------



## spylove22

SugarMama said:


> As I patiently wait for a Jige PM, I've fiiled the void with Givenchy antigonia envelope clutches.  It's a big void, obviously since I bought 2!  I have to admit, these are practical - they are roomy & contain 3 different compartments.  Still want a Jige PM though.



They look so pretty with the De La Mer backdrop!


----------



## spylove22

MASEML said:


> Recent purchase! Have one more fur coming.....



Congrats!!!


----------



## SugarMama

MASEML said:


> Those are beautiful!  Love the colours! Good luck in your hunt for a jige, hope you get one soon - you'll have to think about what colour since you've got these beauties.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> These Givenchy Antigonia clutches are beautiful and your pic is sooo enabling, *SugarMama*. My eldest DD has the Givenchy Antigonia MM and it is very well made ~ this might be a great clutch for me, too.





spylove22 said:


> They look so pretty with the De La Mer backdrop!



Thanks all!  I do love them.

 Vigee - great day and evening clutch!  Made of goatskin and comes in pretty colours.  I think I saw a soleil yellow for SS15.


----------



## SugarMama

MASEML said:


> Recent purchase! Have one more fur coming.....



Love!


----------



## MASEML

periogirl28 said:


> This is lovely!






spylove22 said:


> Congrats!!!






SugarMama said:


> Love!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Thanks ladies!



LOVE your new J Mendel!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> Thanks all!  I do love them.
> 
> * Vigee - great day and evening clutch!  Made of goatskin and comes in pretty colours.  I think I saw a soleil yellow for SS15.*


*
*

Thanks,* SugarMama*, I am off to look at the colors, now.


----------



## MASEML

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you dear  I feel so ashamed my whole ordeal is everywhere. &#55357;&#56872;
> 
> I can go to Paris for sure, it will be nice to choose one irl.
> 
> It looks amazing dear. So gorgeous.



Sarah, don't feel bad for inquiring and questioning your replacement bag. That's why we are all on here, to seek advice, comments and share thoughts. And dont feel bad for not loving the leather, you paid a lot of money so you should have a bag that you love in all respects.

Yes, check out J Mendel next time you head over to Paris! I've never been to his paris store but may make a visit next time!


----------



## agneau88

Cant help to get a pair of these.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

agneau88 said:


> Cant help to get a pair of these.


Classic


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these NAP goodies! You did well, *Sarah *and they came in record time. That YSL denim shirt is totally great.




Thank you dear  &#127801;&#127801;&#127801; they came so fast. Hard to resist SL. Highly recommend the hats from Maison Michel.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

SugarMama said:


> As I patiently wait for a Jige PM, I've fiiled the void with Givenchy antigonia envelope clutches.  It's a big void, obviously since I bought 2!  I have to admit, these are practical - they are roomy & contain 3 different compartments.  Still want a Jige PM though.




Those are some beauties. And what a splendid photo. I love my Givenchy clutches. They are so durable. Enjoy them.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MASEML said:


> Sarah, don't feel bad for inquiring and questioning your replacement bag. That's why we are all on here, to seek advice, comments and share thoughts. And dont feel bad for not loving the leather, you paid a lot of money so you should have a bag that you love in all respects.
> 
> Yes, check out J Mendel next time you head over to Paris! I've never been to his paris store but may make a visit next time!




 

I am going to check online. Can't wait for your next one. Such a beauty.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

agneau88 said:


> Cant help to get a pair of these.




I don't blame you. Always a good choice.  they look so comfy &#127800;


----------



## Pursebop

*Another Chanel Classic appears in my handbag armoire, LOL (I promise'd no more :no-good*


----------



## minismurf04

******** said:


> *Another Chanel Classic appears in my handbag armoire, LOL (I promise'd no more :no-good*



gorgeous pics ********!  i have the same bag in medium and it's gorgeous in daylight!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My LV collection :shame: Actually there are about 10 pieces missing, but this is most of it. Also attached is the bag which is on its way to me to add to my pile of brown dustbags.


----------



## Myke518

agneau88 said:


> Cant help to get a pair of these.




Sigh. Gorgeous


----------



## klynneann

******** said:


> *another chanel classic appears in my handbag armoire, lol (i promise'd no more :no-good*



wow!!


----------



## klynneann

agneau88 said:


> Cant help to get a pair of these.



Agh, I wish I could wear heels without killing myself!  So beautiful and classic.


----------



## agneau88

LOUKPEACH said:


> Classic



Thanks!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I don't blame you. Always a good choice.  they look so comfy &#127800;



It's pretty comfy and classic. I got it on sale!



Myke518 said:


> Sigh. Gorgeous



Thanks!



klynneann said:


> Agh, I wish I could wear heels without killing myself!  So beautiful and classic.



It's actually pretty comfy if you find a right size. I don't usually wear heels but I like to own a pair or two for special occasion.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

******** said:


> *Another Chanel Classic appears in my handbag armoire, LOL (I promise'd no more :no-good*



Gorgeous bag!!  I just checked my handbag armoire, and nothing's appeared yet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *Another Chanel Classic appears in my handbag armoire, LOL (I promise'd no more :no-good*



**********, you have outdone yourself here with these pics and that Chanel. Simply amazing, love metallic!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

******** said:


> *Another Chanel Classic appears in my handbag armoire, LOL (I promise'd no more :no-good*




********, you found a great beauty. The Chanel classics are a favorite of mine and I always use/wear them. Congrats &#127802;&#127800;&#127801;


----------



## lovely64

Boots!


----------



## MASEML

lovely64 said:


> Boots!
> 
> View attachment 2877899



Love those boots!


----------



## Pursebop

minismurf04 said:


> gorgeous pics ********!  i have the same bag in medium and it's gorgeous in daylight!



*We are twinsies minismurf04 ** It's sensational! *



klynneann said:


> wow!!






Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  I just checked my handbag armoire, and nothing's appeared yet.


*
LOL Hermes Nuttynut. I need to lock mine so no more entries *



VigeeLeBrun said:


> **********, you have outdone yourself here with these pics and that Chanel. Simply amazing, love metallic!


*thank you darling VigeeLeBrun , blushing... *



Sarah_sarah said:


> ********, you found a great beauty. The Chanel classics are a favorite of mine and I always use/wear them. Congrats &#127802;&#127800;&#127801;


*
Classics are forever Sarah_sarah, thank you! *


----------



## CocoSoCo

Camaro Chic said:


> My LV collection :shame: Actually there are about 10 pieces missing, but this is most of it. Also attached is the bag which is on its way to me to add to my pile of brown dustbags.


I've always loved this LV color. Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

MASEML said:


> Love those boots!




Thank you!


----------



## Chloesam

It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!


----------



## MASEML

Chloesam said:


> It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878505
> View attachment 2878507
> View attachment 2878508
> 
> 
> Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!



Tres belle! An ode to Paris!


----------



## MASEML

Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878505
> View attachment 2878507
> View attachment 2878508
> 
> 
> Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE and perfect for S/S 15, *Chloe*! Great Chanel bag! Congrats.


----------



## Chloesam

MASEML said:


> Tres belle! An ode to Paris!




Thank you MASEML!  Your fur coat is to die for gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE and perfect for S/S 15, *Chloe*! Great Chanel bag! Congrats.




Thank you VigeeLeBrun! You are always so kind. The really do love it. The leather is so soft and yummy. I think it is a bag I will need to baby but I couldn't pass up this color. It is amazing IRL, a bit of iridescence or pearl sheen to the aged calf leather.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!



Wow congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Chloesam said:


> It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878505
> View attachment 2878507
> View attachment 2878508
> 
> 
> Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!



So cool!  Love the needle and thread charm!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!



Simply too gorgeous, *MASEML*! Will you please provide details via PM or post on this thread? I think that I am in love, too! The perfect fur jacket.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Simply too gorgeous, *MASEML*! Will you please provide details via PM or post on this thread? I think that I am in love, too! The perfect fur jacket.




Vigee, will PM you the details!


----------



## MASEML

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Xiangxiang! 



klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks klynneann!


----------



## MASEML

periogirl28 said:


> Wow congrats!



Thanks periogirl!


----------



## crazyforbag

Chloesam said:


> It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878505
> View attachment 2878507
> View attachment 2878508
> 
> 
> Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!




so pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chloesam

klynneann said:


> So cool!  Love the needle and thread charm!



Thank you klynneann! The needle is my favorite charm too...and the clover, and the turtle and the....


----------



## MASEML

Chloesam said:


> Thank you MASEML!  Your fur coat is to die for gorgeous! Congrats!



Oops missed this one- sorry. Thanks chloesam!


----------



## sassygee

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!


 

Congrats.  This should keep you warm Maseml!!!!



Chloesam said:


> It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878505
> View attachment 2878507
> View attachment 2878508
> 
> 
> Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!


 

Love the SS/15 Lucky Charms reissue. I love seeing their seasonal edifications.  Very cute. The calf leather is very hardy but, you may have to watch out for a little color transferon light colored bags.  If you do get a little color transfer LovinMyBags has some Byebyedye leather cleaning product which has been very helpful for TPFers who have purchased light colored flap.  I have used Barbara's product on several of my Chanel collection to occasionally moisturize, clean, and protect.  I posted about this many times on the how to care for Chanel's lamb leather thread.
http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/ HTH.


----------



## Chloesam

sassygee said:


> Love the SS/15 Lucky Charms reissue. I love seeing their seasonal edifications.  Very cute. The calf leather is very hardy but, you may have to watch out for a little color transferon light colored bags.  If you do get a little color transfer LovinMyBags has some Byebyedye leather cleaning product which has been very helpful for TPFers who have purchased light colored flap.  I have used Barbara's product on several of my Chanel collection to occasionally moisturize, clean, and protect.  I posted about this many times on the how to care for Chanel's lamb leather thread.
> http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/ HTH.




Thank you for the valuable info sassygee!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Chloesam said:


> It takes something special to get me to purchase a bag other than H but today I did....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878505
> View attachment 2878507
> View attachment 2878508
> 
> 
> Introducing my 2015 "lucky charms" Chanel reissue ivory calf!




She is amazing. So many lucky charms, a whole rainbow of happiness. Enjoy her. &#128144;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!




This is a stunner. And a warm one. &#128151; in love.


----------



## sassygee

Chloesam said:


> Thank you for the valuable info sassygee!


Your welcome...enjoy your new flap and wear in good health!!!


----------



## Chloesam

Sarah_sarah said:


> She is amazing. So many lucky charms, a whole rainbow of happiness. Enjoy her. &#128144;



Thank you Sarah!


----------



## lovely64

My first peekaboo!


----------



## lovely64

The full Fendi purchase


----------



## MASEML

Sarah_sarah said:


> This is a stunner. And a warm one. &#128151; in love.



Thanks Sarah!


----------



## MASEML

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687



Love it!


----------



## lovely64

MASEML said:


> Love it!




Thank you!!


----------



## lovely64

MASEML said:


> Here she is! Needs to be resized/fitted,  but I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!




Stunning!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687




Major Love. Too pretty. &#127802;&#127801;&#127800; you are making it hard to stay away from shopping for more than one week.


----------



## Rami00

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687



 I have been eyeing peekaboo .. How do you like it?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687


Love the Peekaboo and the charm!


----------



## lovely64

Rami00 said:


> I have been eyeing peekaboo .. How do you like it?




Thank you! I will let you know once it arrives! I bought it on Friday from stylebop and it's not here yet.


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love the Peekaboo and the charm!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Major Love. Too pretty. &#127802;&#127801;&#127800; you are making it hard to stay away from shopping for more than one week.




Awww thank you sweetie! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Awww thank you sweetie! Happy Sunday!




Thank you dear.  can't wait for your mod shots. Enjoy the day. &#127802;


----------



## CocoSoCo

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687


Beautiful! Perfect for spring.


----------



## lovely64

CocoSoCo said:


> Beautiful! Perfect for spring.




Thank you! I think so too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687



Wowza, *Kat*, you are amazing. Love all of your new Fendi purchases!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *Kat*, you are amazing. Love all of your new Fendi purchases!




Thank you dear! I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## spylove22

lovely64 said:


> The full Fendi purchase
> 
> View attachment 2879687



ooooh!! Congrats!!!


----------



## lovely64

spylove22 said:


> ooooh!! Congrats!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Camaro Chic

finally got her!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

I've been looking for this perfect bag for ten years. When I find it in boutiques it's already got too much patina or doesn't have the right color combo. I don't want to pay $3K for that. So I have been looking preloved. Finally found the perfect color combo with light patina! And got it for a steal. Less than $800! Many of the bags in the boutique have this kind of patina already. If I'm gonna spend $3K on a bag it better be new.. and leather. . . Preferably H.

My roomie at university had one and it was what got me into designer bags. I'm beyond thrilled I finally scored one and just had to share.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Camaro Chic said:


> finally got her!!


I like it! Congrats


----------



## Dorian J.

Tom Ford credit card wallet in lizard:


----------



## panthere55

lovely64 said:


> My first peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2879676



Congrats! It's a great choice!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Camaro Chic said:


> I've been looking for this perfect bag for ten years. When I find it in boutiques it's already got too much patina or doesn't have the right color combo. I don't want to pay $3K for that. So I have been looking preloved. Finally found the perfect color combo with light patina! And got it for a steal. Less than $800! Many of the bags in the boutique have this kind of patina already. If I'm gonna spend $3K on a bag it better be new.. and leather. . . Preferably H.
> 
> My roomie at university had one and it was what got me into designer bags. I'm beyond thrilled I finally scored one and just had to share.



Congratulations and Well Done on finding such a bargain too!


----------



## lovely64

panthere55 said:


> Congrats! It's a great choice!




Thank you!!


----------



## lovely64

Every thing but the peekaboo arrived. I adore the monster clutch!


----------



## jazeline

I've been so naughty this January, I think I need to hide my wallet , just so I can't buy on impulse anymore. I went to buy a chanel shopping bag, a medium lady dior , and mikimoto neckalce. In addition to my herbag


----------



## jazeline

This is the medium lady dior patent in red. I don't have the pictures of the neckalce.


----------



## Birdonce

New Choos go well with my Kelly.


----------



## Ccc1

Birdonce said:


> New Choos go well with my Kelly.


Love your Choo & Kelly. Beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> New Choos go well with my Kelly.



They certainly do! Very nice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jazeline said:


> This is the medium lady dior patent in red. I don't have the pictures of the neckalce.


Love your Lady


----------



## agneau88

Birdonce said:


> New Choos go well with my Kelly.




Love the new Choo. Very elegant!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Happy Early Valentine's Day to me 

Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case


----------



## Camaro Chic

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691



I want one of these so badly!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Birdonce said:


> New Choos go well with my Kelly.



Beautiful!!! Do they have high heels?


----------



## etoupebirkin

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691



Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Camaro Chic said:


> I want one of these so badly!



I hope your wish is soon granted * Camaro Chic* 




etoupebirkin said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!!



Thank you dear lady, I almost fainted when I saw your series of reveals earlier!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691


This is a wow


----------



## periogirl28

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691




So elegant. What would you be using this for may I ask? I was thinking of getting a new jewellery box/ case. To me it represents the Golden Age of travel, luxurious and leisurely. 
Many congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

jazeline said:


> I've been so naughty this January, I think I need to hide my wallet , just so I can't buy on impulse anymore. I went to buy a chanel shopping bag, a medium lady dior , and mikimoto neckalce. In addition to my herbag







jazeline said:


> This is the medium lady dior patent in red. I don't have the pictures of the neckalce.




So beautiful.  major crush. Love both chanel and dior.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Birdonce said:


> New Choos go well with my Kelly.




Love both the shoes and your Kelly


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Every thing but the peekaboo arrived. I adore the monster clutch!
> 
> View attachment 2883004
> 
> View attachment 2883005
> 
> View attachment 2883006




Too pretty. You are making my self-imposed ban island difficult. &#127801;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691




This is such a beautiful vintage LV piece. I only love their vintage pieces. &#127802;


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Too pretty. You are making my self-imposed ban island difficult. &#127801;




Thank you dear! The peekaboo is out for delivery!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is a wow



Thanks!



periogirl28 said:


> So elegant. What would you be using this for may I ask? I was thinking of getting a new jewellery box/ case. To me it represents the Golden Age of travel, luxurious and leisurely.
> Many congrats!



Hi *periogirl28*, I got it mostly for display and jewelry storage. I had been looking for a larger jewelry box for a while and this really blew me away when I discovered it. I likely won't use it for travel, too bulky.



Sarah_sarah said:


> This is such a beautiful vintage LV piece. I only love their vintage pieces. &#127802;



Me too! My LV collection is quite limited and only consists of a few vintage pieces:


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear! The peekaboo is out for delivery!!




For now I will live through you  but soon will be coming back here.  I can't wait to your your peekaboo. Love them so much. &#127802;&#127799;&#127800;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ForeverInPink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *periogirl28*, I got it mostly for display and jewelry storage. I had been looking for a larger jewelry box for a while and this really blew me away when I discovered it. I likely won't use it for travel, too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! My LV collection is quite limited and only consists of a few vintage pieces:




Thanks for adding the photo. Love LV vintage. I have a pair of shoes from my grandmother but I can't seem to find them. They are truly amazing.  and such quality. 
Beautiful vintage


----------



## lovely64

Tada! My new peekaboo!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Tada! My new peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885197


So adorable!


----------



## Fabfashion

Birdonce said:


> New Choos go well with my Kelly.


Love your new Choos.


----------



## Fabfashion

ForeverInPink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *periogirl28*, I got it mostly for display and jewelry storage. I had been looking for a larger jewelry box for a while and this really blew me away when I discovered it. I likely won't use it for travel, too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! My LV collection is quite limited and only consists of a few vintage pieces:


Beautiful collection! The travel case is a treasure.


----------



## sbelle

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691



So special!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> So adorable!




Thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

ForeverInPink said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *periogirl28*, I got it mostly for display and jewelry storage. I had been looking for a larger jewelry box for a while and this really blew me away when I discovered it. I likely won't use it for travel, too bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! My LV collection is quite limited and only consists of a few vintage pieces:



Lovely idea and a nice vintage LV collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691




*ForeverInPink*, this LV travel case is simply amazing. Congrats!


----------



## MASEML

lovely64 said:


> Tada! My new peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885197




Love your peekaboo and the bag bug (is that what they are called?)


----------



## ForeverInPink

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks for adding the photo. Love LV vintage. I have a pair of shoes from my grandmother but I can't seem to find them. They are truly amazing.  and such quality.
> Beautiful vintage



Hope you find the shoes 



Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful collection! The travel case is a treasure.



Thank you *Fabfashion*, I wasn't sure if I'd love it as much in person but once I got it in my hot little hands there's no prying them off 



sbelle said:


> So special!



Thanks *sbelle*!



periogirl28 said:


> Lovely idea and a nice vintage LV collection!



I'd love to see yours sometime, is there a link?



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ForeverInPink*, this LV travel case is simply amazing. Congrats!



Thank you *Vigee*, that's high praise coming from you


----------



## ForeverInPink

lovely64 said:


> Tada! My new peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885197



Smashing combo, love those little furry monsters!!!


----------



## lovely64

MASEML said:


> Love your peekaboo and the bag bug (is that what they are called?)




Thank you! Yes, they are called bag bugs!


----------



## lovely64

ForeverInPink said:


> Smashing combo, love those little furry monsters!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Maedi

lovely64 said:


> Tada! My new peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885197



Love this bag and what a great color!


----------



## lovely64

Maedi said:


> Love this bag and what a great color!




Thank you dear!!

Inside


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 2886123


Love it


----------



## Maedi

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear!!
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 2886123



What a gorgeous secret this inside is.


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love it




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Maedi said:


> What a gorgeous secret this inside is.




Thank you! I agree! The orange can be seen peeking out from the sides when it's closed.


----------



## Birdonce

Yes, I think 3 inches. Perfect for work. Nice sale at NaP


----------



## ldldb

a rare find, the (now discontinued) white gold cartier menotte to complete my trifecta:


----------



## Metrowestmama

ldldb said:


> a rare find, the (now discontinued) white gold cartier menotte to complete my trifecta:



Amazing and Super COOL!


----------



## klynneann

ldldb said:


> a rare find, the (now discontinued) white gold cartier menotte to complete my trifecta:



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ldldb

Metrowestmama said:


> Amazing and Super COOL!





klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!!



thank you! i'm still on cloud 9!


----------



## surfchick

ldldb said:


> a rare find, the (now discontinued) white gold cartier menotte to complete my trifecta:



Lovely!


----------



## Camaro Chic

She's finally here. My ultimate holy grail. I'm more excited than when I got my first Birkin!


----------



## Camaro Chic

I'm on cloud 9. This bag is flawless and a total steal at Brandoff. $799 for a $3200 bag! This is the bag that started my luxury obsession. My evil flatmate at uni had one and wouldn't even let me touch it!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Camaro Chic said:


> She's finally here. My ultimate holy grail. I'm more excited than when I got my first Birkin!




Congrats, it's nice to know there can be life after Birkin


----------



## Camaro Chic

ForeverInPink said:


> Congrats, it's nice to know there can be life after Birkin



Haha right? I really want my Birkin #4 in Bleu Paon but honestly with my bleu izmir Picotin and now this, I'm pretty bag content for the first time ever!


----------



## rainneday

Camaro Chic said:


> I'm on cloud 9. *This bag is flawless and a total steal at Brandoff. $799 for a $3200 bag*! This is the bag that started my luxury obsession. My evil flatmate at uni had one and wouldn't even let me touch it!



Very cool, congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Camaro Chic said:


> I'm on cloud 9. This bag is flawless and a total steal at Brandoff. $799 for a $3200 bag! This is the bag that started my luxury obsession. My evil flatmate at uni had one and wouldn't even let me touch it!



That's awesome! So happy for you, congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Camaro Chic said:


> She's finally here. My ultimate holy grail. I'm more excited than when I got my first Birkin!


This is nice


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Tada! My new peekaboo!
> 
> View attachment 2885197


*beautiful, I am eyeing these myself, Congrats..and Oh that monster *


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *beautiful, I am eyeing these myself, Congrats..and Oh that monster *


Thank you dear! I love it, it is the perfect size and oh so beautiful! You definitely need one! I am already planning my second buy, a medium in black or maybe an orange shearling mini Oh, the addiction to beautiful things! LOL!


----------



## lovely64

Camaro Chic said:


> I'm on cloud 9. This bag is flawless and a total steal at Brandoff. $799 for a $3200 bag! This is the bag that started my luxury obsession. My evil flatmate at uni had one and wouldn't even let me touch it!


Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

ldldb said:


> a rare find, the (now discontinued) white gold cartier menotte to complete my trifecta:


Stunning armstack!


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear! I love it, it is the perfect size and oh so beautiful! You definitely need one! I am already planning my second buy, a medium in black or maybe an orange shearling mini Oh, the addiction to beautiful things! LOL!



*yes that beautiful addiction, we are blessed 
Ok so maybe I need to take a closer look when in NYC again next week. I saw the itsy bitsy micro peek a boo's that double as charms too...sooooo cute. 
Enjoy beautiful, oh and I did see the shearling versions, I agree, TDF!
*


----------



## Pursebop

*...a little Grammys red carpet photography preparation, thought I'd share the #eyecandy  @******** *


----------



## Metrowestmama

******** said:


> *...a little Grammys red carpet photography preparation, thought I'd share the #eyecandy  @******** *



Fabulous photo!!!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

******** said:


> *...a little Grammys red carpet photography preparation, thought I'd share the #eyecandy  @******** *



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pursebop

Metrowestmama said:


> Fabulous photo!!!!!





PrincessCypress said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!



*thank you beautifuls  have a lovely afternoon, you made me smile...
*


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *...a little Grammys red carpet photography preparation, thought I'd share the #eyecandy  @******** *


This is such a big YES


----------



## Pursebop

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is such a big YES


*LOL, a bit CC excessive I know! 
But I will do an H reveal this weekend too *


----------



## ldldb

surfchick said:


> Lovely!





lovely64 said:


> Stunning armstack!



thank you! one more bracelet to go then i'm finally done (with cartier that is, lol).


----------



## Metrowestmama

ldldb said:


> thank you! one more bracelet to go then i'm finally done (with cartier that is, lol).



Ooooh what Cartier bracelet are you thinking of next?


----------



## ldldb

Metrowestmama said:


> Ooooh what Cartier bracelet are you thinking of next?



I'm getting the one i should have gotten in the first place (the JUC with bling), but oh well, i will just have two jucs ! redundancy is ok when it comes to arm candy


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *yes that beautiful addiction, we are blessed
> Ok so maybe I need to take a closer look when in NYC again next week. I saw the itsy bitsy micro peek a boo's that double as charms too...sooooo cute.
> Enjoy beautiful, oh and I did see the shearling versions, I agree, TDF!
> *




Thank you! Oh yes, definitely take a closer look!


----------



## lovely64

ldldb said:


> thank you! one more bracelet to go then i'm finally done (with cartier that is, lol).




Hahahaha, yes, always one more!!


----------



## panthere55

I have been wanting moynat bag for a while now and finally found one in color I loved! Petite rejane in pacific  she's perfect! Picture shows more blue but it has purple hue to it. Attaching pic from moynat ig as that shows true color


----------



## PrincessCypress

panthere55 said:


> I have been wanting moynat bag for a while now and finally found one in color I loved! Petite rejane in pacific  she's perfect! Picture shows more blue but it has purple hue to it. Attaching pic from moynat ig as that shows true color



She is beautiful, panthere55! Enjoy your long awaited Moynat, looking forward to seeing mod pics!


----------



## jessie77

panthere55 said:


> I have been wanting moynat bag for a while now and finally found one in color I loved! Petite rejane in pacific  she's perfect! Picture shows more blue but it has purple hue to it. Attaching pic from moynat ig as that shows true color



Beautiful bag, definitely worth waiting for!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

panthere55 said:


> I have been wanting moynat bag for a while now and finally found one in color I loved! Petite rejane in pacific  she's perfect! Picture shows more blue but it has purple hue to it. Attaching pic from moynat ig as that shows true color


So stunning!


----------



## MsHermesAU

ForeverInPink said:


> Happy Early Valentine's Day to me
> 
> Vintage LV Boîte Flacons Travel Case
> 
> View attachment 2884686
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884687
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884690
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884691



This travel case is amaaaazing!  LV trunks are just so old world and classy. I would love to own one like yours some day!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Happy V DAY to all my darling friends here on tpf. Hugs!!!

My recent shopping indulgences are mostly for my little man. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Yes I am a proud mom now. Here is an example from my latest shopping spree - Paris Crib


----------



## ms piggy

hermesdaisuki said:


> Happy V DAY to all my darling friends here on tpf. Hugs!!!
> 
> My recent shopping indulgences are mostly for my little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a proud mom now. Here is an example from my latest shopping spree.



*hermesdaisuki* congratulations on the most precious bundle of them all! Hope mom and son are doing very well. 

P/s love the Hermey and its companion!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

ms piggy said:


> *hermesdaisuki* congratulations on the most precious bundle of them all! Hope mom and son are doing very well.
> 
> P/s love the Hermey and its companion!




Thanks my dear!  it's the toughest job but yet the most rewarding. I am soooo sleepy everyday. Lol.


----------



## ForeverInPink

MsHermesAU said:


> This travel case is amaaaazing!  LV trunks are just so old world and classy. I would love to own one like yours some day!



Thank you *MsHermesAU*, I hope one comes your way soon


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Happy V DAY to all my darling friends here on tpf. Hugs!!!
> 
> My recent shopping indulgences are mostly for my little man. Yes I am a proud mom now. Here is an example from my latest shopping spree - Paris Crib



wow..congratulations my dear!! very happy for you..and happy valentine's day to you too..


----------



## cr1stalangel

hermesdaisuki said:


> Happy V DAY to all my darling friends here on tpf. Hugs!!!
> 
> My recent shopping indulgences are mostly for my little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a proud mom now. Here is an example from my latest shopping spree - Paris Crib



Congratulations dear Hermesdaisuki! 
Your little man will be the most stylish baby in town!


----------



## minismurf04

Congrats and welcome to mommyhood hermesdaisuki!


----------



## panthere55

LOUKPEACH said:


> So stunning!


 


PrincessCypress said:


> She is beautiful, panthere55! Enjoy your long awaited Moynat, looking forward to seeing mod pics!


 


jessie77 said:


> Beautiful bag, definitely worth waiting for!




Thank you everyone! PrincessCypress yah I will be posting something on ig when I wear it out!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> wow..congratulations my dear!! very happy for you..and happy valentine's day to you too..



 heartfelt thank you my sweet chincac. I know it is not a bag purchase and i wouldn't notice it if i wasn't a mom, but this crib took more efforts from me than getting a super rare birkin or kelly. lol...so i had to share. ha ha ha...happy chinese new year to you. Wish your new year be filled with nothing but joy and laughter!!!



cr1stalangel said:


> Congratulations dear Hermesdaisuki!
> Your little man will be the most stylish baby in town!



Awww...thank you SOOO much dear cr1stalangel. I will make sure to dress him up to your kind words. lol...xoxo!!! It has been awhile and hope all is going wonderfully well with you. Happy year of Ram to you and your family.



minismurf04 said:


> Congrats and welcome to mommyhood hermesdaisuki!



Thanks so much monismurf04. hugs!!! It is hard to do this 24/7 job but I am so thrilled.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> Happy V DAY to all my darling friends here on tpf. Hugs!!!
> 
> My recent shopping indulgences are mostly for my little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am a proud mom now. Here is an example from my latest shopping spree - Paris Crib



Congratulations dear! I am thrilled for you! Take care!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congratulations dear! I am thrilled for you! Take care!




Thanks my sweet xiangxiang! Happy year of ram to you and your family. Hugs!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> Thanks my sweet xiangxiang! Happy year of ram to you and your family. Hugs!



Same to you dear same to you!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Happy VDay!  Gift from DH &#128152;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ms Bunny said:


> Happy VDay!  Gift from DH &#128152;
> 
> View attachment 2897001



Awww, so sweet of your DH, *Ms Bunny* ~ he is a keeper!


----------



## MASEML

Ms Bunny said:


> Happy VDay!  Gift from DH &#128152;
> 
> View attachment 2897001



Ms Bunny, what a beautiful vday present! It's beautiful.


----------



## lovely64

Fendi and valentino are two of my loves.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Fendi and valentino are two of my loves.
> 
> View attachment 2898979



Beautiful pic, *Kat*. Very creative!


----------



## jessie77

lovely64 said:


> Fendi and valentino are two of my loves.
> 
> View attachment 2898979



Very nice.


----------



## Pursebop

*May I share my Rene Caovilla blingy boots...*


----------



## Mutiny

Bourget trolley


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful pic, *Kat*. Very creative!




Thank you dear! I hope all is well with you.


----------



## lovely64

jessie77 said:


> Very nice.




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *May I share my Rene Caovilla blingy boots...*




Love these caovilla!


----------



## lovely64

Another meituPic with Fendi and valentino, such a cool app!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *May I share my Rene Caovilla blingy boots...*


This is amazing


----------



## papertiger

Ms Bunny said:


> Happy VDay!  Gift from DH &#128152;
> 
> View attachment 2897001



So lovely. Every time you'll check the time you'll feel loved and feel love 



******** said:


> *May I share my Rene Caovilla blingy boots...*



You can share them with me anytime! Finally a pair of RCs I could actually walk in. Congratulations they are magnificent 



Mutiny said:


> Bourget trolley



I've been doing a lot of work on my laptop and I'm a bit tired. I misread your post as 'Budget trolley' and thought wow!  She/he must have some budget! 

Anyway congrats of your Bourget, you are going to be traveling in style with that lovely piece of luggage 



lovely64 said:


> Another meituPic with Fendi and valentino, such a cool app!
> 
> View attachment 2899439



Living up to your name Lovely! I totally adore rock studs on you, it's like Valentino designed them with you in mind


----------



## klynneann

Mutiny said:


> Bourget trolley



Wow.  That is really something!


----------



## Pursebop

Mutiny said:


> Bourget trolley


*magnificent, truly!*


----------



## Pursebop

lovely64 said:


> Another meituPic with Fendi and valentino, such a cool app!
> 
> View attachment 2899439


*sooooo cute, loving your fun pics!*


----------



## Ms Bunny

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, so sweet of your DH, *Ms Bunny* ~ he is a keeper!







MASEML said:


> Ms Bunny, what a beautiful vday present! It's beautiful.




Thank you VigeeLeBrun, MASEML, and Papertiger for your kind words!!


----------



## minismurf04

Rose poudre lady Dior with champagne hardware


Lizard Ferragamo Sophia 
(Contemplating on sending this one back for the smaller size)


----------



## TenaciousB

Venturing to Chanel RTW, new outfit for CNY tomorrow &#128016;.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899711
> 
> Rose poudre lady Dior with champagne hardware
> View attachment 2899712
> 
> Lizard Ferragamo Sophia
> (Contemplating on sending this one back for the smaller size)



Love both of these, both the LD and the lizzie Ferragamo look perfect in size.


----------



## lovely64

papertiger said:


> So lovely. Every time you'll check the time you'll feel loved and feel love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can share them with me anytime! Finally a pair of RCs I could actually walk in. Congratulations they are magnificent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been doing a lot of work on my laptop and I'm a bit tired. I misread your post as 'Budget trolley' and thought wow!  She/he must have some budget!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway congrats of your Bourget, you are going to be traveling in style with that lovely piece of luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living up to your name Lovely! I totally adore rock studs on you, it's like Valentino designed them with you in mind




Awwww thank you sweetie, you're way too kind!


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *sooooo cute, loving your fun pics!*




Thank you dear!


----------



## cr1stalangel

hermesdaisuki said:


> Awww...thank you SOOO much dear cr1stalangel. I will make sure to dress him up to your kind words. lol...xoxo!!! It has been awhile and hope all is going wonderfully well with you. Happy year of Ram to you and your family.



 It certainly has been awhile but I'm glad to hear that you are well with bonus of wonderful addition to your family! I am well too and we just got back from CNY dinner which went great.   Gong Xi Fa Cai to you and your Family too dear! Hope to see more of you here whenever you can.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899711
> 
> Rose poudre lady Dior with champagne hardware
> View attachment 2899712
> 
> Lizard Ferragamo Sophia
> (Contemplating on sending this one back for the smaller size)


Nice!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TenaciousB said:


> Venturing to Chanel RTW, new outfit for CNY tomorrow &#128016;.
> View attachment 2899856




Love the colours.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899711
> 
> Rose poudre lady Dior with champagne hardware
> View attachment 2899712
> 
> Lizard Ferragamo Sophia
> (Contemplating on sending this one back for the smaller size)




Some great finds. Love the lizard sophia Ferragamo in this size. It looks great.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Another meituPic with Fendi and valentino, such a cool app!
> 
> View attachment 2899439




You are always tempting me. I have not been very good and soon will post some things. For now I will enjoy your pics. As usual love them  &#127802;


----------



## hermesaddicted

******** said:


> *Another Chanel Classic appears in my handbag armoire, LOL (I promise'd no more :no-good*


Congrats! We´re bag twins. Have exactly the same one and absolutely love it! On of the few non H bag that I do love.


----------



## wt880014

I'm getting seriously addicted to these Fendi Bugs!


----------



## lovely64

Susanna boots in lipstick pink and Dior reflected sunnies. Happy Saturday!


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Susanna boots in lipstick pink and Dior reflected sunnies. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 2911311
> 
> View attachment 2911312



You wear Susanna boots well, Kat!  This is a gorgeous color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Susanna boots in lipstick pink and Dior reflected sunnies. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 2911311
> 
> View attachment 2911312



Gorgeous,*Kat*!


----------



## Chloesam

Mutiny said:


> Bourget trolley



Wow!  Amazing!  I am so in awe right now!  Congrats on a very special piece!


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> You wear Susanna boots well, Kat!  This is a gorgeous color.




Thank you dear! I am excited to see what the colour looks like in real life! I was deciding between these and black/silver studs, I bought these since black will be in every collection.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous,*Kat*!




Thank you dear! Hugs!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Susanna boots in lipstick pink and Dior reflected sunnies. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 2911311
> 
> View attachment 2911312




Love the Susanna boots. Where did you find them? Can't seem to find them in EU &#128532;


----------



## Pursebop

*

I confess it's #PurseBopFlowerPower @********
S/S 2015 Chanel Boy Bag*


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *
> 
> I confess it's #PurseBopFlowerPower @********
> S/S 2015 Chanel Boy Bag*


This si wonderful


----------



## etoupebirkin

******** said:


> *
> 
> I confess it's #PurseBopFlowerPower @********
> S/S 2015 Chanel Boy Bag*



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## rainneday

******** said:


> *
> 
> I confess it's #PurseBopFlowerPower @********
> S/S 2015 Chanel Boy Bag*



Beautiful pictures and bag!


----------



## lovely64

Susanna boots lipstick colour.


----------



## MSO13

Stella McCartney Flares 25% off on almost all of Shopbop right now! There are some Fendi platform sandals in my future to go with these...


----------



## am2022

adorable kat... .. is it a lovely pink in real life??? this is dangerous.. as im a big pink lover...



lovely64 said:


> Susanna boots lipstick colour.
> 
> View attachment 2914969


----------



## lovely64

amacasa said:


> adorable kat... .. is it a lovely pink in real life??? this is dangerous.. as im a big pink lover...




Thank you dear! It's a salmon pink!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *
> 
> I confess it's #PurseBopFlowerPower @********
> S/S 2015 Chanel Boy Bag*



Gorgeous, ********** and perfect for S/S 15.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Stella McCartney Flares 25% off on almost all of Shopbop right now! There are some Fendi platform sandals in my future to go with these...



*MrsO*, you are such an enabler and these are great. Thanks for the heads-up about the sale.


----------



## panthere55

Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!


----------



## PrincessCypress

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!



Beautiful, panthere55!!! You have been acquiring such amazing bags lately, I still am drooling over your black on black chevron M/L!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## Pursebop

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!


*congrats panthere55, welcome to the #DelvauxGirlsStickTogether club *


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, ********** and perfect for S/S 15.



*VigeeLeBrun thank you soooo kindly *


----------



## brage9

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!


This is truly beautiful, Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!





PrincessCypress said:


> Beautiful, panthere55!!! You have been acquiring such amazing bags lately, I still am drooling over your black on black chevron M/L!!!





******** said:


> *congrats panthere55, welcome to the #DelvauxGirlsStickTogether club *





LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful bag indeed!





brage9 said:


> This is truly beautiful, Congrats!



Thank you so much my friends! I cannot wait to take her out. And I misspelled the name of our beautiful tpfer who helped me! Carlinha, thank you,,,


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!





panthere55 said:


> Thank you so much my friends! I cannot wait to take her out. And I misspelled the name of our beautiful tpfer who helped me! Carlinha, thank you,,,



*panthere* i am so glad i could help you out and so happy you got it quickly!!!  and WOWZA am drooling over that pic!  still can't get over the beauty of this bag!!!!   enjoy it and can't wait to see action pics!


----------



## RahulMIB

Congrats panthere!! That is an amazing shade of pink, and do I love them !!


----------



## lovely64

Mr&mrsfurs and some Fendi happy weekend all!


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Mr&mrsfurs and some Fendi happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 2919765
> 
> View attachment 2919771



Kat, I have that in my bag!  I am worried that it might be a little short.


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my latest purchased VCA Frivole earrings white gold with pave diamonds and Yellow gold with diamond. THANKS for letting me share!


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> Kat, I have that in my bag!  I am worried that it might be a little short.




I feel the same but I hope it will be ok! You can always return it if it is too short! The model is wearing an XS AND I bought a medium since small was sold out. You should get it! And, it's longer at the back!


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> *panthere* i am so glad i could help you out and so happy you got it quickly!!!  and WOWZA am drooling over that pic!  still can't get over the beauty of this bag!!!!   enjoy it and can't wait to see action pics!


 


RahulMIB said:


> Congrats panthere!! That is an amazing shade of pink, and do I love them !!


 
Thank you!!! I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Ms Bunny

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my latest purchased VCA Frivole earrings white gold with pave diamonds and Yellow gold with diamond. THANKS for letting me share!




Oooh I so beautiful!  Love how well the gold ones go with your lovely necklace and B!


----------



## birkin10600

Ms Bunny said:


> Oooh I so beautiful!  Love how well the gold ones go with your lovely necklace and B!


Thank you so much for your kind comment! I picked the frivole earrings to wear with vintage alhambra onyx so it won't be too matchy!


----------



## Birdonce

Super bargain on a Cartier tank watch thanks to currency exchange rate on vacation. And tracked down a fun dyed pink Fox stole by Alice & Olivia on sale from Nordstrom (in Hawaii of all places). And a super eBay bargain on a cross mink Saga fur coat in need of repair but perfect for a modern makeover. Ban island indeed.
And can't make pictures work


----------



## MYH

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!


Your bag is glowing.  Absolutely gorgeous.  



birkin10600 said:


> Here's my latest purchased VCA Frivole earrings white gold with pave diamonds and Yellow gold with diamond. THANKS for letting me share!



Fainting over here. Nice choices.


----------



## lovely64

panthere55 said:


> Thank you to our own carlihina I was able to get this beauty in! My first delvaux brilliant mm in flamingo color!


Stunning Delvaux! You are one lucky gal


----------



## lovely64

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my latest purchased VCA Frivole earrings white gold with pave diamonds and Yellow gold with diamond. THANKS for letting me share!


Stunning!


----------



## lovely64

******** said:


> *
> 
> I confess it's #PurseBopFlowerPower @********
> S/S 2015 Chanel Boy Bag*


Amazing!!!


----------



## rainneday

Well, I went to H today and psyched up to buy, tried 4 CW of the FP shawl with no luck, they were even running low on Clic Clac bracelets with no colors that suited me available in my size. I think this was the first time I left H empty handed. Thankfully someone in our group ended up getting her shop on today  I guess this belongs under "indulgences" because does a dog really need a hoodie sweatshirt?  She also picked up a T shirt with a Peter Max design on it, but she hasn't worn it yet. Gotta love American Apparel. I thought you all might enjoy these pics


----------



## lovely64

rainneday said:


> Well, I went to H today and psyched up to buy, tried 4 CW of the FP shawl with no luck, they were even running low on Clic Clac bracelets with no colors that suited me available in my size. I think this was the first time I left H empty handed. Thankfully someone in our group ended up getting her shop on today  I guess this belongs under "indulgences" because does a dog really need a hoodie sweatshirt?  She also picked up a T shirt with a Peter Max design on it, but she hasn't worn it yet. Gotta love American Apparel. I thought you all might enjoy these pics


Awwwww,, sooooo cute!!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Well, I went to H today and psyched up to buy, tried 4 CW of the FP shawl with no luck, they were even running low on Clic Clac bracelets with no colors that suited me available in my size. I think this was the first time I left H empty handed. Thankfully someone in our group ended up getting her shop on today  I guess this belongs under "indulgences" because does a dog really need a hoodie sweatshirt?  She also picked up a T shirt with a Peter Max design on it, but she hasn't worn it yet. Gotta love American Apparel. I thought you all might enjoy these pics



Crazy adorable!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my latest purchased VCA Frivole earrings white gold with pave diamonds and Yellow gold with diamond. THANKS for letting me share!




Both pairs of VCA Frivole earrings are gorgeous, *birkin*. Major congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## birkin10600

lovely64 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you gorgeous lovely64!&#10047;&#10047;&#10047;&#10047;&#10047;


----------



## LovEmAll

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my latest purchased VCA Frivole earrings white gold with pave diamonds and Yellow gold with diamond. THANKS for letting me share!




Stunning!  Congrats on getting these gorgeous items.


----------



## birkin10600

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Both pairs of VCA Frivole earrings are gorgeous, *birkin*. Major congrats and enjoy them!



Thank you stunning lady Vigee!  Nice comment coming from you means so much to me! &#10047;&#10047;&#10047;&#10047;&#10047;


----------



## lulilu

I can't post a photo, but here's the link: http://www.barneys.com/delvaux-mada...ux&pageviewchange=true&pagetype=brand&start=4

Delvaux Madame PM in black and berry.  It's about the size of a constance.
Also a grey Louis GM goyard tote.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Well, I went to H today and psyched up to buy, tried 4 CW of the FP shawl with no luck, they were even running low on Clic Clac bracelets with no colors that suited me available in my size. I think this was the first time I left H empty handed. Thankfully someone in our group ended up getting her shop on today  I guess this belongs under "indulgences" because does a dog really need a hoodie sweatshirt?  She also picked up a T shirt with a Peter Max design on it, but she hasn't worn it yet. Gotta love American Apparel. I thought you all might enjoy these pics




Heheheh. Rainne, you dressed her up.  glad you are enjoying her company.


----------



## rainneday

lovely64 said:


> Awwwww,, sooooo cute!!



Thank you, Lovely! She enjoys playing dress-up, she is the first dog I have had who likes this. 



klynneann said:


> Crazy adorable!!



Thank you, Klynneann  she likes the sweatshirt because it is essentially like wearing a blanket everywhere.



Sarah_sarah said:


> Heheheh. Rainne, you dressed her up.  glad you are enjoying her company.



Hi, Sarah!  She loves it! She puts her little arms out to help get the clothes on, funny huh?


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Well, I went to H today and psyched up to buy, tried 4 CW of the FP shawl with no luck, they were even running low on Clic Clac bracelets with no colors that suited me available in my size. I think this was the first time I left H empty handed. Thankfully someone in our group ended up getting her shop on today  I guess this belongs under "indulgences" because does a dog really need a hoodie sweatshirt?  She also picked up a T shirt with a Peter Max design on it, but she hasn't worn it yet. Gotta love American Apparel. I thought you all might enjoy these pics



This is the cutest post ever!!!  She looks so cut in her hoodie  I can't wait to see her in the tee, too XO


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> This is the cutest post ever!!!  She looks so cut in her hoodie  I can't wait to see her in the tee, too XO



Hi, GG! Thank you! I will text you some pics later today, she has her T picked out as outfit of the day  Such a funny little dog.


----------



## panthere55

lovely64 said:


> Stunning Delvaux! You are one lucky gal


 


MYH said:


> Your bag is glowing.  Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Fainting over here. Nice choices.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## lovely64

MonsterMania


----------



## rainneday

lovely64 said:


> MonsterMania
> 
> View attachment 2921787
> 
> View attachment 2921788



Wow, stunning!


----------



## lovely64

rainneday said:


> Wow, stunning!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Mr&mrsfurs jacket!


----------



## papertiger

lovely64 said:


> Mr&mrsfurs jacket!
> 
> View attachment 2923185



Wow, I know the guys who started this label. 
You are going to look fierce *lovely* (as always)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Mr&mrsfurs jacket!
> 
> View attachment 2923185



Congrats on your new jacket, you will totally rock this look.


----------



## lovely64

papertiger said:


> Wow, I know the guys who started this label.
> 
> You are going to look fierce *lovely* (as always)




Thank you sweetie! I have loved mr&mrsfurs for years and I have the long parka with black fur, this is the short jacket. Genius concept!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats on your new jacket, you will totally rock this look.




Thank you my dear!! I can't wait for warmer days!


----------



## lovely64

Mr&mrsfurs + Fendi, a good day.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely furry family pic [emoji1]


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! I have loved mr&mrsfurs for years and I have the long parka with black fur, this is the short jacket. Genius concept!



OMGosh, Kat!  You got it already!  I am now sorely tempted as my recently adopted pound doggie ate giant holes in my good winter parka.  I couldn't believe it.  Now a replacement is required, right?


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> OMGosh, Kat!  You got it already!  I am now sorely tempted as my recently adopted pound doggie ate giant holes in my good winter parka.  I couldn't believe it.  Now a replacement is required, right?




Yes it arrived yesterday! I love it and the fur collar  removable. You need one! Mine is a medium and a bit on the large side but then I can wear thick sweaters under it.


----------



## lovely64

Serva1 said:


> Lovely furry family pic [emoji1]




Thank you dear!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Mr&mrsfurs + Fendi, a good day.
> 
> View attachment 2924143




Too adorable. Crushing on it. Need to find a monster in London asap. Too much temptation on your part makes it hard. [emoji259]


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Too adorable. Crushing on it. Need to find a monster in London asap. Too much temptation on your part makes it hard. [emoji259]




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## TankerToad

Something for spring 2015 from Escada
This is cotton wool and silk it's 140cm
And about 1/2 price of Hermes 
But... It isn't Hermes
Still fun- beautiful flowers in the center part of the jacquard


----------



## TankerToad

Bought DH a cool new Breitling&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TankerToad said:


> Something for spring 2015 from Escada
> 
> This is cotton wool and silk it's 140cm
> 
> And about 1/2 price of Hermes
> 
> But... It isn't Hermes
> 
> Still fun- beautiful flowers in the center part of the jacquard




Really pretty.  love the colour. Sits great on you. 



TankerToad said:


> Bought DH a cool new Breitling[emoji173]&#65039;




This is a nice one. I think you can get away wearing it too.  [emoji259]


----------



## Pursebop

*oopsie daisy...*


----------



## MYH

******** said:


> *oopsie daisy...*


You're such a tease! Open up!


----------



## spylove22

lovely64 said:


> Mr&mrsfurs + Fendi, a good day.
> 
> View attachment 2924143



so cute!


----------



## spylove22

TankerToad said:


> Something for spring 2015 from Escada
> This is cotton wool and silk it's 140cm
> And about 1/2 price of Hermes
> But... It isn't Hermes
> Still fun- beautiful flowers in the center part of the jacquard



looks very pretty on you!


----------



## lovely64

spylove22 said:


> so cute!




Thank you!


----------



## etoile de mer

TankerToad said:


> Something for spring 2015 from Escada
> This is cotton wool and silk it's 140cm
> And about 1/2 price of Hermes
> But... It isn't Hermes
> Still fun- beautiful flowers in the center part of the jacquard



That's so pretty! Now you have me looking at Escada scarves and shawls!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Something for spring 2015 from Escada
> This is cotton wool and silk it's 140cm
> And about 1/2 price of Hermes
> But... It isn't Hermes
> Still fun- beautiful flowers in the center part of the jacquard



This Escada 140cm is gorgeous on you, *TT*. The color is perfection for S/S 15!


----------



## lovely64

Fendi mania.


----------



## Powder Puff

lovely64 said:


> Fendi mania.
> 
> View attachment 2937426
> 
> View attachment 2937427




Super cute!!! love love love


----------



## panthere55

lovely64 said:


> Fendi mania.
> 
> View attachment 2937426
> 
> View attachment 2937427



Yayayay! Love that pink mini!


----------



## lovely64

panthere55 said:


> Yayayay! Love that pink mini!




Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I was on the wait-list for this small Bathurst (25cm) since October and this arrived yesterday. It is small and has an awkward shoulder strap length, but loving it anyway.
Doing my research on the medium as it is comparable to the size of Kelly 32.
Here's my anya hindmarch stickered-up Bathurst satchel.

Congrats on everyone's goodies!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Bevyofpurses said:


> I was on the wait-list for this small Bathurst (25cm) since October and this arrived yesterday. It is small and has an awkward shoulder strap length, but loving it anyway.
> 
> Doing my research on the medium as it is comparable to the size of Kelly 32.
> 
> Here's my anya hindmarch stickered-up Bathurst satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on everyone's goodies!




Cool bag, love Anya Hindmarch!


----------



## ForeverInPink

I also love Balenciaga :groucho:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Fendi mania.
> 
> View attachment 2937426
> 
> View attachment 2937427


very cute Peekaboos


----------



## kewave

Have been on shoes binge...
Valentino rockstuds kitten heels in patent poudre


----------



## kewave

Roger Vivier Strauss Sandals in Black


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> very cute Peekaboos




Thank you dear!


----------



## MASEML

kewave said:


> Roger Vivier Strauss Sandals in Black



Rockstuds, Vivier sandals, stunning!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> *Roger Vivier Strauss Sandals in Black*



Stunning, *kewave*!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kewave said:


> Have been on shoes binge...
> Valentino rockstuds kitten heels in patent poudre


Very beautiful rockstud!!!


----------



## Ryan

Here's my new Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky 40 in the bordeaux color.  I was able to get it for half off.  Seems well-constructed and has a nice tan leather interior.  Smells great, too!  Plopped it next to my Birkin 40 for size/style comparison.

It'll make its debut this weekend if the weather cooperates.

Ryan


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ryan said:


> Here's my new Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky 40 in the bordeaux color.  I was able to get it for half off.  Seems well-constructed and has a nice tan leather interior.  Smells great, too!  Plopped it next to my Birkin 40 for size/style comparison.
> 
> It'll make its debut this weekend if the weather cooperates.
> 
> Ryan


Very very nice bags


----------



## MsHermesAU

A few weeks ago I bought my first Givenchy Antigona bag. I love the neutral colour combination. I was also delighted at the price compared to H 

I've also fallen hard for the black lizard Gucci lady lock bag. It is a very rare and special bag, with not many having been made. I love exotics but will never be able to afford/ justify buying one from Hermes. I can't decide if I should grab it or save and wait for wait for my next B (or buy a beige Chanel flap with GHW)...


----------



## PrincessCypress

MsHermesAU said:


> A few weeks ago I bought my first Givenchy Antigona bag. I love the neutral colour combination. I was also delighted at the price compared to H
> 
> I've also fallen hard for the black lizard Gucci lady lock bag. It is a very rare and special bag, with not many having been made. I love exotics but will never be able to afford/ justify buying one from Hermes. I can't decide if I should grab it or save and wait for wait for my next B (or buy a beige Chanel flap with GHW)...



Oh, that black lizzie Gucci is sooooooo beautiful!!! I don't think I could have gone home without her!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

This bronze beauty arrived on Monday, all the way to me on Ban Island!!! Chanel reissue tote, brand new from Fashionphile.


----------



## Camaro Chic

These recent purchases along with the Monogram V Neverfull I'm getting... landing me on ban island. But at least I'm being a good girl and selling one piece of my collection for every new one I get... right?! :lolots:


----------



## Miss Al

This cute little charm from Fendi. My first ever purchase from Fendi.


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent love


----------



## lovely64

Miss Al said:


> This cute little charm from Fendi. My first ever purchase from Fendi.




Love it!! Fendi is addictive! LOL!


----------



## Millicat

PrincessCypress said:


> This bronze beauty arrived on Monday, all the way to me on Ban Island!!! Chanel reissue tote, brand new from Fashionphile.



I like that


----------



## Miss Al

lovely64 said:


> Love it!! Fendi is addictive! LOL!



Sure is. I also love your peekaboo bags and your QuTweet!


----------



## DizzyFairy

No picture but Hubby and I finally bought a home.. Well technically bank still owns it!


----------



## MASEML

DizzyFairy said:


> No picture but Hubby and I finally bought a home.. Well technically bank still owns it!



Congratulations on your big purchase! Woo hoo!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MsHermesAU said:


> A few weeks ago I bought my first Givenchy Antigona bag. I love the neutral colour combination. I was also delighted at the price compared to H
> 
> I've also fallen hard for the black lizard Gucci lady lock bag. It is a very rare and special bag, with not many having been made. I love exotics but will never be able to afford/ justify buying one from Hermes. I can't decide if I should grab it or save and wait for wait for my next B (or buy a beige Chanel flap with GHW)...


Love your Antigona


----------



## PrincessCypress

Millicat said:


> I like that



Thank you, Millicat!


----------



## Encore Hermes

C de Cartier


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Encore Hermes said:


> C de Cartier



Gorgeous Cartier bag ~ congrats, *Encore Hermes*!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My lovely new Turquoise V Neverfull. Pics don't capture the true colour. It's really teal. I adore this bag!


----------



## WilliamLion

Camaro Chic said:


> My lovely new Turquoise V Neverfull. Pics don't capture the true colour. It's really teal. I adore this bag!



Love this joyful color!!!! It looks really like the Tiffany color! I'm wondering is there a similar color from H??


----------



## Camaro Chic

WilliamLion said:


> Love this joyful color!!!! It looks really like the Tiffany color! I'm wondering is there a similar color from H??



It reminds me of Hermès Lagon, honestly. More teal than tiffany blue but it changes depending on the light. Here are pics of the charm in sunlight and shade.


----------



## WilliamLion

Camaro Chic said:


> It reminds me of Hermès Lagon, honestly. More teal than tiffany blue but it changes depending on the light. Here are pics of the charm in sunlight and shade.



Beautiful! It can bounce from Green to Blue


----------



## ForeverInPink

Camaro Chic said:


> My lovely new Turquoise V Neverfull. Pics don't capture the true colour. It's really teal. I adore this bag!




Lovely bag, congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent obsessed.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Camaro Chic said:


> It reminds me of Hermès Lagon, honestly. More teal than tiffany blue but it changes depending on the light. Here are pics of the charm in sunlight and shade.


Very cute!


----------



## PrincessCypress

I just got this leopard print calf hair zip wallet today, made by Tiffany & Co. When it comes to SLG's, I am loyal...all you'll see inside my bag are SLG's by T&Co.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got this leopard print calf hair zip wallet today, made by Tiffany & Co. When it comes to SLG's, I am loyal...all you'll see inside my bag are SLG's by T&Co.



Fabulous!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Fabulous!!



Thank you, Hermès Nuttynut!!!


----------



## klynneann

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got this leopard print calf hair zip wallet today, made by Tiffany & Co. When it comes to SLG's, I am loyal...all you'll see inside my bag are SLG's by T&Co.



Very very pretty!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

klynneann said:


> Very very pretty!!



Awww...thanks, klynneann!!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got this leopard print calf hair zip wallet today, made by Tiffany & Co. When it comes to SLG's, I am loyal...all you'll see inside my bag are SLG's by T&Co.




Very nice! PrincessCypress you enabled me in the Handbags section to make this purchase from your thread about neon yellow bags and shoes. Here are my very first pair of Valentino Rockstuds!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Traded an LV Pochette for this gorgeous charm. Loving it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ForeverInPink said:


> Very nice! PrincessCypress you enabled me in the Handbags section to make this purchase from your thread about neon yellow bags and shoes. Here are my very first pair of Valentino Rockstuds!!!
> 
> View attachment 2958535


Perfect color for Spring


----------



## PrincessCypress

ForeverInPink said:


> Very nice! PrincessCypress you enabled me in the Handbags section to make this purchase from your thread about neon yellow bags and shoes. Here are my very first pair of Valentino Rockstuds!!!
> 
> View attachment 2958535



Thank you, ForeverInPink! And I'm so happy to be an enabler for you...congratulations on your first pair of rockstuds!!! Woo-hoo!!! 

P.S. Can't wait to see your next pair!!!


----------



## Freckles1

got this bag for a pool bag. Really light weight and fun


----------



## chessmont

I've been on an etsy binge


----------



## ForeverInPink

LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect color for Spring



Thank you, I wore them today to the CT meetup and they and the weather did indeed feel like spring 



PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, ForeverInPink! And I'm so happy to be an enabler for you...congratulations on your first pair of rockstuds!!! Woo-hoo!!!
> 
> P.S. Can't wait to see your next pair!!!



Thanks! Ha ha my next pair are already on their way, stay tuned for another posting next week


----------



## PrincessCypress

ForeverInPink said:


> Thanks! Ha ha my next pair are already on their way, stay tuned for another posting next week


----------



## lulilu

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 2954211



oh, I was fondling these in Saks the other day -- very cool!!


----------



## chessmont

More etsy. A clutch


----------



## lovely64

lulilu said:


> oh, I was fondling these in Saks the other day -- very cool!!




Thank you dear! I think mine are half a size too small. The 38 was sold out so I got 37.5. I need the extra length but I can tell they are very comfortable. You need a pair, lol!


----------



## lovely64

chessmont said:


> More etsy. A clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959373




Cool!


----------



## lovely64

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2958869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this bag for a pool bag. Really light weight and fun




It looks like a great pool bag!


----------



## lovely64

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got this leopard print calf hair zip wallet today, made by Tiffany & Co. When it comes to SLG's, I am loyal...all you'll see inside my bag are SLG's by T&Co.




Pretty! I love all things leopard!


----------



## PrincessCypress

lovely64 said:


> Pretty! I love all things leopard!



Thank you, lovely64! So do I!


----------



## chessmont

lovely64 said:


> Cool!



Isn't it?  It's made like a paper bag and you just roll the top down and hold it that way...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2958869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this bag for a pool bag. Really light weight and fun


Such a nice Burberry bag


----------



## LadySummerRose

I caved and bought a new friend for my bags yesterday! Introducing Karlito!


----------



## lulilu

chessmont said:


> Isn't it?  It's made like a paper bag and you just roll the top down and hold it that way...



I have been admiring that style bag (I forget the brand) for some time.  Looks yummy


----------



## chessmont

It's from an easy artisan, only $85, leather so soft...


----------



## PrincessCypress

Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!



OMG, perfection, *PrincessCypress*!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, perfection, *PrincessCypress*!!!



Indeed, VigeeLeBrun! Such a wonderful surprise to find a perfect match!


----------



## rainneday

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!



Oh my goodness, they match perfectly! Wow!

ETA as said above, several times


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!



These espadrilles are fabulous!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

rainneday said:


> Oh my goodness, they match perfectly! Wow!
> 
> ETA as said above, several times





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> These espadrilles are fabulous!!



Thank you, rainneday and Hermès Nuttynut! I love matchy matchy and this pair makes my heart pitter-patter just looking at what a perfect match they are!


----------



## princess621

LadySummerRose said:


> I caved and bought a new friend for my bags yesterday! Introducing Karlito!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959804


sooo adorable!


----------



## AnnaE

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!



Wow -- I don't think even Hermes could have created a better shoe match! Looks great for the summer.


----------



## PrincessCypress

AnnaE said:


> Wow -- I don't think even Hermes could have created a better shoe match! Looks great for the summer.



I completely agree, AnnaE...I would think these shoes and bag were custom made together, they're such a perfect match! I am wearing this combo today, couldn't wait for summer!


----------



## AnnaE

PrincessCypress said:


> I completely agree, AnnaE...I would think these shoes and bag were custom made together, they're such a perfect match! I am wearing this combo today, couldn't wait for summer!



Oh it is always summer when you have shoes and a bag like that!


----------



## PrincessCypress

AnnaE said:


> Oh it is always summer when you have shoes and a bag like that!



I love how you think, AnnaE!


----------



## AnnaE

I lost yet another pair of sunglasses recently, so it was time for a replacement. Got something really different from what I normally get, but considering how often I lose them, I am probably not going to get tired of all the studs. Valentino, with studs, cat eye. Lots going on, but so much fun!




Now I just need some gold and brown silks to go with them!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!


Perfect match really! I can't believe they are exactly the same Gold


----------



## shoppaholic

Chanel Keyholder in caviar w/ goldtone CC hardware[emoji4]




YT Unboxing [http://youtu.be/j5L1BJKKDO4/URL]


----------



## PrincessCypress

LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect match really! I can't believe they are exactly the same Gold



I thought the exact same thing when I saw them together, LOUKPEACH!


----------



## plushpurse

shoppaholic said:


> Chanel Keyholder in caviar w/ goldtone CC hardware[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2968244
> 
> 
> YT Unboxing [http://youtu.be/j5L1BJKKDO4/URL][/...t consider buying one myself :)
> good choice!


----------



## shoppaholic

plushpurse said:


> love it!!! by all those keys I got I might consider buying one myself
> good choice!




it's great if you have small keys [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shoppaholic said:


> Chanel Keyholder in caviar w/ goldtone CC hardware[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2968244
> 
> 
> YT Unboxing [http://youtu.be/j5L1BJKKDO4/URL][/QUOTE]
> Ooh very nice


----------



## TenaciousB

Chanel white pullover, ready for the cooler weather.


----------



## carlinha

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!



this is a match made in heaven *princess*!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

Obsessed with these Valentino wedges


----------



## ForeverInPink

carlinha said:


> Obsessed with these Valentino wedges



Love the shoes AND OMGEE the bag/horse combo too!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Chanel white pullover, ready for the cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973661





carlinha said:


> Obsessed with these Valentino wedges



*TenaciousB* and *carlinha*, I am truly in LOVE with both purchases!!! Well done and congrats, ladies!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I've been away from Tpf but my recent London trip left me sitting on my luggage trying to hop on it while hubby was closing it. True story. Here is my Balenciaga jacket I love the most.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

TenaciousB said:


> Chanel white pullover, ready for the cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973661




Love it. Would love to find it. Great choice.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..but they're such a perfect match to my gold Picotin that I'm wanting to call them "gold clemence" leather instead!




These are super cool. [emoji3] 



carlinha said:


> Obsessed with these Valentino wedges




I also love these; grabbed them so fast. They sold out quickly. Glad you get to enjoy yours, looks like you have sunshine. [emoji259] [emoji274]


----------



## Precious Happy

The Bal jacket is amazing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> I've been away from Tpf but my recent London trip left me sitting on my luggage trying to hop on it while hubby was closing it. True story. Here is my Balenciaga jacket I love the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975658



*Sarah*, love your Balanciaga Moto jacket!!! :cloud:


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I've been away from Tpf but my recent London trip left me sitting on my luggage trying to hop on it while hubby was closing it. True story. Here is my Balenciaga jacket I love the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975658



You got your jacket! Yay! It looks amazing on you!


----------



## MSO13

Sarah_sarah said:


> I've been away from Tpf but my recent London trip left me sitting on my luggage trying to hop on it while hubby was closing it. True story. Here is my Balenciaga jacket I love the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975658



Beautiful jacket, congratulations!


----------



## MSO13

You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through! 

Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.


----------



## WilliamLion

MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.



This is so cute!!!


----------



## carlinha

ForeverInPink said:


> Love the shoes AND OMGEE the bag/horse combo too!!!!



thanks so much *ForeverInPink*!  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *TenaciousB* and *carlinha*, I am truly in LOVE with both purchases!!! Well done and congrats, ladies!!!



thank you dear *Vigee*!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I've been away from Tpf but my recent London trip left me sitting on my luggage trying to hop on it while hubby was closing it. True story. Here is my Balenciaga jacket I love the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975658



very cool *Sarah*!!



Sarah_sarah said:


> These are super cool. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love these; grabbed them so fast. They sold out quickly. Glad you get to enjoy yours, looks like you have sunshine. [emoji259] [emoji274]



glad we are twins on these wedges *Sarah*!!  they are so much fun and comfortable, i want to keep wearing them!!  yes very hot already where i am 



MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.



these are very cool!!!  where did you purchase them *MrsOwen*?


----------



## MSO13

WilliamLion said:


> This is so cute!!!



Thank you! 



carlinha said:


> thanks so much *ForeverInPink*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *Vigee*!
> 
> 
> 
> very cool *Sarah*!!
> 
> 
> 
> glad we are twins on these wedges *Sarah*!!  they are so much fun and comfortable, i want to keep wearing them!!  yes very hot already where i am
> 
> 
> 
> these are very cool!!!  where did you purchase them *MrsOwen*?



Thanks Carlinha, they're from Barney's!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.



Love these! So cute!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.





WilliamLion said:


> This is so cute!!!



+1000, Agree. *WilliamLion* you read my mind ~ cute is the first word that I thought of after seeing *MrsO's* pics. Adorable!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Precious Happy said:


> The Bal jacket is amazing!




Thanks. Adding a new addiction to my growing list  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, love your Balanciaga Moto jacket!!! :cloud:




Thanks.  super comfy too. [emoji254]



rainneday said:


> You got your jacket! Yay! It looks amazing on you!




Rainne, I could not resist the Bal jackets. [emoji259]



MrsOwen3 said:


> Beautiful jacket, congratulations!




Thank you. Waiting for their new colours. [emoji272]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

carlinha said:


> thanks so much *ForeverInPink*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *Vigee*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cool *Sarah*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad we are twins on these wedges *Sarah*!!  they are so much fun and comfortable, i want to keep wearing them!!  yes very hot already where i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are very cool!!!  where did you purchase them *MrsOwen*?




Thanks.  you are lucky to have the sun. I will have to wait for a while to enjoy mine. Glad we both love them. [emoji259]


----------



## catsinthebag

MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.



I love these! I'm a cat lady too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.


They are so cuteeeeee


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet*



GORGEOUS, *Hermes Nuttynut*, love your new Cartier watch. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet*




Beautiful. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sarah_sarah said:


> Beautiful. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Thank you!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> GORGEOUS, *Hermes Nuttynut*, love your new Cartier watch. Congrats!!!



Thank you, Vigee!!  

I'm not always getting post quotes, so please forgive me for not replying sooner.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet*



Absolutely Stunning!!!! Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> Absolutely Stunning!!!! Wear it in the best of health!!!



Thank you, *etoupebirkin*!!  It means a lot coming from you!!


----------



## MSO13

definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!



Wow! This is so beautiful! What a find *MrsOwen*! Congratulations!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!



Wowza,*MrsO*!!! Major congrats on your find and too gorgeous to be true.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!



Celine is a worthy brand to cheat on Hermes. Beautiful bracelet. Love gold!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Cartier Ronde Solo 36mm w/steel bracelet*



I just saw this. Gorgeous timepiece, Hermes Nuttynut! Glad to be your twin-ish on this one. Mine has croc straps but I love how yours look and will be checking out alternate straps. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!


Wowza! This is stunning, MrsO! Worth cheating on H for.  Any chance for a mod pic?


----------



## Millicat

MrsOwen3 said:


> definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!



Celine make some gorgeous bracelets and cuffs in leather, golds, silvers and more - this is gorgeous Mrs. Owen.


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! This is so beautiful! What a find *MrsOwen*! Congratulations!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza,*MrsO*!!! Major congrats on your find and too gorgeous to be true.





MASEML said:


> Celine is a worthy brand to cheat on Hermes. Beautiful bracelet. Love gold!





Fabfashion said:


> Wowza! This is stunning, MrsO! Worth cheating on H for.  Any chance for a mod pic?





Millicat said:


> Celine make some gorgeous bracelets and cuffs in leather, golds, silvers and more - this is gorgeous Mrs. Owen.



Thanks ladies! Will try for a mod shot this weekend!


----------



## Miss Al

MrsOwen3 said:


> definitely feel like a cheater for buying a non H bracelet but I've always wanted this one from Celine and surprisingly found it in a department store today!



Wow. That's beautiful... I would similarly cheat on Hermes if I saw that bracelet. Lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> *Thanks ladies! Will try for a mod shot this weekend! *



Yes, please,* MrsO*, would love to see it in action.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Fabfashion said:


> I just saw this. Gorgeous timepiece, Hermes Nuttynut! Glad to be your twin-ish on this one. Mine has croc straps but I love how yours look and will be checking out alternate straps. Enjoy!



Thank you, *Fabfashion*!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

I was browsing at a local vintage shop today and picked up this beauty for a song. She was dry and thirsty with worn spots but buffed up very nicely with some Leather CPR and Blackrocks (tips I picked up from the lovely ladies over at the Coach Rehab thread). Here are before and after pics. I love her to pieces!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My last non H purchase was an Envirosax to put in my Lindy for heavy shopping  ;p or when you need an extra bag. This one is actually for kids but I couldn't resist the cute print Baa Maa and Paa


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My last non H purchase was an Envirosax to put in my Lindy for heavy shopping  ;p or when you need an extra bag. This one is actually for kids but I couldn't resist the cute print Baa Maa and Paa
> 
> View attachment 3002379


Very cute I love it!


----------



## Harpertoo

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My last non H purchase was an Envirosax to put in my Lindy for heavy shopping  ;p or when you need an extra bag. This one is actually for kids but I couldn't resist the cute print Baa Maa and Paa
> 
> View attachment 3002379



I have the same bag!
It actually never ocurred to me that it's for kids. (I always have to stash a few bags around for unexpected market stops!)


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very cute I love it!




Thank you, me too


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Harpertoo said:


> I have the same bag!
> 
> It actually never ocurred to me that it's for kids. (I always have to stash a few bags around for unexpected market stops!)




Oh, that's fun  Hope you enjoy yours! I bought it on the web and didn't noticed that until I, by accident, did see the same print on another website under the kids section  And when it finally arrived I did noticed the little tag that said it's for kids..haha. It doesn't bother me though!


----------



## Mindi B

Harpertoo said:


> I have the same bag!
> It actually never ocurred to me that it's for kids. (I always have to stash a few bags around for unexpected market stops!)



Me three.  I love the envirosax "kids'" prints.


----------



## lovely64

Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.


----------



## Ccc1

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3003714


I love the color. Beautiful bag


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3003714


Peekaboo is my Fendi fave. Congrats


----------



## Harpertoo

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3003714


beautiful!
is it the medium?
(I was very tempted when I was last in Rome - they're gorgeous.)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3003714



Love this color, great choice and congrats!


----------



## Serva1

My first post in this tread [emoji1] Bought at RL Av Montagne a little gold handbag for my niece as a souvenir from Paris. It has a strap so she can wear it crossbody. She is 5yrs old and already has some LVs and a Chanel bag. They are not toys but stored in boxes and carried on special occasions. The Chanel is waiting for her 18th birthday (tradition in the family).


----------



## MASEML

Serva1 said:


> My first post in this tread [emoji1] Bought at RL Av Montagne a little gold handbag for my niece as a souvenir from Paris. It has a strap so she can wear it crossbody. She is 5yrs old and already has some LVs and a Chanel bag. They are not toys but stored in boxes and carried on special occasions. The Chanel is waiting for her 18th birthday (tradition in the family).
> View attachment 3004388



Lucky little lady!  Beautiful souvenir, I'm sure she'll love it. Also think your family tradition is the sweetest thing I've heard!


----------



## Fabfashion

ForeverInPink said:


> I was browsing at a local vintage shop today and picked up this beauty for a song. She was dry and thirsty with worn spots but buffed up very nicely with some Leather CPR and Blackrocks (tips I picked up from the lovely ladies over at the Coach Rehab thread). Here are before and after pics. I love her to pieces!
> 
> View attachment 3001762
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001763


You did a fantastic job, ForeverInPink! Looks brand new!


----------



## Fabfashion

Serva1 said:


> My first post in this tread [emoji1] Bought at RL Av Montagne a little gold handbag for my niece as a souvenir from Paris. It has a strap so she can wear it crossbody. She is 5yrs old and already has some LVs and a Chanel bag. They are not toys but stored in boxes and carried on special occasions. The Chanel is waiting for her 18th birthday (tradition in the family).
> View attachment 3004388


Cute little bag for a very luckly girl! I like your family tradition, Serva1. We've been buying jewelry but running out of ideas since DDs don't have their ears pierced. If I buy them a couple of H bags in anticipation of their 18th birthday, may be they won't mind if mommy here borrow them first for the next 13 1/2 years?


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Cute little bag for a very luckly girl! I like your family tradition, Serva1. We've been buying jewelry but running out of ideas since DDs don't have their ears pierced. If I buy them a couple of H bags in anticipation of their 18th birthday, may be they won't mind if mommy here borrow them first for the next 13 1/2 years?


Lol. I like the way you think FabF.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Fabfashion said:


> You did a fantastic job, ForeverInPink! Looks brand new!



Thank you


----------



## catsinthebag

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3003714



What a gorgeous color! I've been thinking of getting one of these. How does the weight compare to a K or a B?


----------



## lovely64

catsinthebag said:


> What a gorgeous color! I've been thinking of getting one of these. How does the weight compare to a K or a B?




Thanks! It weighs less than a B 35 and kelly. The medium is the size of a B 35 but not as square so it feels smaller. I think I prefer the large peekaboo [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this color, great choice and congrats!




Thanks dear! I can't wait for it to arrive [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Harpertoo said:


> beautiful!
> is it the medium?
> (I was very tempted when I was last in Rome - they're gorgeous.)




Thanks! Yes, it's a medium [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Ccc1 said:


> I love the color. Beautiful bag




Thanks![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> Peekaboo is my Fendi fave. Congrats




Thanks, mine too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Maseml and Fabfashion &#10084;&#65039; I spoil my nieces to pieces and as an autie it's my favourite job. My older niece graduates next year and she knows there is a B35 waiting for her in an orange box. She is studying economics.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Waiting for my Zimmermann dress, hoping it will work for warm days in the city since I am short vs the model. My Tod's and second pair of Valentino's (I gave the first to my cousin)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Waiting for my Zimmermann dress, hoping it will work for warm days in the city since I am short vs the model. My Tod's and second pair of Valentino's (I gave the first to my cousin)
> View attachment 3007610
> View attachment 3007611
> View attachment 3007612


Love the wedge


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Waiting for my Zimmermann dress, hoping it will work for warm days in the city since I am short vs the model. My Tod's and second pair of Valentino's (I gave the first to my cousin)
> View attachment 3007610
> View attachment 3007611
> View attachment 3007612



*Sarah*, love those Valentino platforms. You are right on trend, Sarah!


----------



## lovely64

Fendi mania [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my two peekaboos.


----------



## catsinthebag

My first Fendi! B-day present from DH


----------



## Freckles1

catsinthebag said:


> My first Fendi! B-day present from DH
> View attachment 3009561




Oh catsinthebag this is a beauty!! I have a red 2jours! Congratulations and happy birthday!!


----------



## Freckles1

My new beauty ( navy )


----------



## catsinthebag

Freckles1 said:


> Oh catsinthebag this is a beauty!! I have a red 2jours! Congratulations and happy birthday!!



Thanks, Freckles1! Your red 2jours must be so pretty. I really love the lines of the 2jours -- luckily, DH agreed!


----------



## catsinthebag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )



Stunning, just stunning!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )




Wow, really gorgeous Freckles!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )



Stunning Freckles! Love it!


----------



## Freckles1

MASEML said:


> Stunning Freckles! Love it!




[emoji12] this is why I didn't step foot  in H while in NY...
DH may have pushed me in front of a taxi!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Wow, really gorgeous Freckles!




Thanks Mrs Owens!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Sarah_sarah said:


> Waiting for my Zimmermann dress, hoping it will work for warm days in the city since I am short vs the model. My Tod's and second pair of Valentino's (I gave the first to my cousin)
> View attachment 3007610
> View attachment 3007611
> View attachment 3007612


Love them all! Great choices!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Fendi mania [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my two peekaboos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009040


They're gorgeous, lovely64!


----------



## Fabfashion

catsinthebag said:


> My first Fendi! B-day present from DH
> View attachment 3009561


Beautiful bag and Happy Birthday, catsinthebag!


----------



## Fabfashion

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )


Absolutely stunning, freckles! Enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

lovely64 said:


> Love at first sight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my second peekaboo.
> 
> View attachment 3003714


Congrats Lovely!  She is a real beauty!


Serva1 said:


> My first post in this tread [emoji1] Bought at RL Av Montagne a little gold handbag for my niece as a souvenir from Paris. It has a strap so she can wear it crossbody. She is 5yrs old and already has some LVs and a Chanel bag. They are not toys but stored in boxes and carried on special occasions. The Chanel is waiting for her 18th birthday (tradition in the family).
> View attachment 3004388


This is too adorable!  I live the family tradition too 


Sarah_sarah said:


> Waiting for my Zimmermann dress, hoping it will work for warm days in the city since I am short vs the model. My Tod's and second pair of Valentino's (I gave the first to my cousin)
> View attachment 3007610
> View attachment 3007611
> View attachment 3007612


You are going to look gorgeous in all of these items


lovely64 said:


> Fendi mania [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my two peekaboos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009040


They look so good together. Gorgeous! Enjoy


catsinthebag said:


> My first Fendi! B-day present from DH
> View attachment 3009561


What a wonderful bag and DH


Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )



I love your reissue!  Great combo!


----------



## MASEML

Freckles1 said:


> [emoji12] this is why I didn't step foot  in H while in NY...
> DH may have pushed me in front of a taxi!!



Lol. H will be around next time you visit. In the meantime, there's always H.com


----------



## catsinthebag

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful bag and Happy Birthday, catsinthebag!



Thanks, Fabfashion!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats Lovely!  She is a real beauty!
> 
> This is too adorable!  I live the family tradition too
> 
> You are going to look gorgeous in all of these items
> 
> They look so good together. Gorgeous! Enjoy
> 
> What a wonderful bag and DH
> 
> Thanks! Yup, DH and bag are both keepers!
> I love your reissue!  Great combo!


----------



## lovely64

Proenza Schouler. My [emoji208] shoes and my new fendi peekaboo [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Side view.


----------



## Love_Couture

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )



This is very beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Proenza Schouler. My [emoji208] shoes and my new fendi peekaboo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011345


vevery cute shoes


----------



## Freckles1

lovely64 said:


> Proenza Schouler. My [emoji208] shoes and my new fendi peekaboo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011345




Omg I die!!! Good grief both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## poptarts

Beautiful purchases everyone 

New earrings 









By the Way + micro Baguette (sale score so it's justified!.. I think )







Thanks for letting me share


----------



## catsinthebag

poptarts said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone
> 
> New earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Way + micro Baguette (sale score so it's justified!.. I think )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Great haul! The By The Way bag is soooo tempting!


----------



## MYH

This is one of my favorite threads. The PS shoes made me swoon and the By the way fendi bag is one I have had to sit on my hands not to buy! I have an unusual contribution today lol. A Martin acoustic guitar.


----------



## catsinthebag

MYH said:


> This is one of my favorite threads. The PS shoes made me swoon and the By the way fendi bag is one I have had to sit on my hands not to buy! I have an unusual contribution today lol. A Martin acoustic guitar.
> View attachment 3013091



Very cool... I don't know much about guitars but from my days as a singer, I do know they are considered the best and really coveted by guitarists. Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

poptarts said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone
> 
> New earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Way + micro Baguette (sale score so it's justified!.. I think )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Like the multicolor so cool


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Tod's, Velentino, and Zimmermann


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, love those Valentino platforms. You are right on trend, Sarah!




VogeeLeBrun, coming from you, I know I made the right choice. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259] merci


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love the wedge




Thanks.  they are comfy enough. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]



Fabfashion said:


> Love them all! Great choices!




Thanks, thanks. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

catsinthebag said:


> My first Fendi! B-day present from DH
> View attachment 3009561




Beautiful bag and a lovely husband. Great combination.  



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )




She is stunning. 



lovely64 said:


> Proenza Schouler. My [emoji208] shoes and my new fendi peekaboo [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I can't get enough of your beautiful fashion choices. The fendi peekaboo is a great classic.
> 
> View attachment 3011345







poptarts said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone
> 
> 
> 
> New earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Way + micro Baguette (sale score so it's justified!.. I think )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




A sale score is always justified.  besides the  micro Baguette is just so cute. Just as much as your new earrings.  great buys. 



MYH said:


> This is one of my favorite threads. The PS shoes made me swoon and the By the way fendi bag is one I have had to sit on my hands not to buy! I have an unusual contribution today lol. A Martin acoustic guitar.
> View attachment 3013091




Oh!!! A fellow music person. [emoji259] an amazing beauty you have. Enjoy


----------



## Serva1

lovely64 said:


> Side view.
> 
> View attachment 3011378




I really like these shoes. They make me smile [emoji1]


----------



## lovely64

Valentinos!


----------



## lovely64

Serva1 said:


> I really like these shoes. They make me smile [emoji1]




Thank you sweetie! You are always so kind[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tod's, Velentino, and Zimmermann
> View attachment 3013387
> View attachment 3013388
> View attachment 3013389




Fabulous![emoji119]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

poptarts said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone
> 
> 
> 
> New earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the Way + micro Baguette (sale score so it's justified!.. I think )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Love it all![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> vevery cute shoes




Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]


----------



## lovely64

Freckles1 said:


> Omg I die!!! Good grief both are gorgeous!!!




Thank you![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cotonblanc




















Exit 2, Céline Summer 2011 canvas top with contrast lining and fraying hemlines​


----------



## periogirl28

cotonblanc said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exit 2, céline summer 2011 canvas top with contrast lining and fraying hemlines​



love!


----------



## lovely64

Rockstuds!! I love the colour and the black straps!


----------



## lovely64

cotonblanc said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit 2, Céline Summer 2011 canvas top with contrast lining and fraying hemlines​




Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## birkin10600

VCA LE Magic Carnilian pendant and LE holiday pendant in rose gold. Thanks for letting me share my happiness acquiring these beautiful classic pieces of jewelry.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Valentinos!
> 
> View attachment 3014806


Nice shoes


----------



## marbella8

birkin10600 said:


> VCA LE Magic Carnilian pendant and LE holiday pendant in rose gold. Thanks for letting me share my happiness acquiring these beautiful classic pieces of jewelry.



They look beautiful on you:


----------



## birkin10600

marbella8 said:


> They look beautiful on you:



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice shoes




Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

birkin10600 said:


> VCA LE Magic Carnilian pendant and LE holiday pendant in rose gold. Thanks for letting me share my happiness acquiring these beautiful classic pieces of jewelry.




Gorgeous. Stunning on you!


----------



## marbella8

lovely64 said:


> Rockstuds!! I love the colour and the black straps!
> 
> View attachment 3017162
> 
> View attachment 3017163



Gorgeous outfits, as usual


----------



## Freckles1

One of my new LV scarves/shawls
Yes it is cold here!!! Ridiculous!


----------



## birkin10600

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous. Stunning on you!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## MSO13

Fendi Micro Peekaboo, completely impractical and yet totally adorable!


----------



## Freckles1

Another GAS Bijoux bracelet ( red and zebra stripes ) these beauty's are addicting!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fendi Micro Peekaboo, completely impractical and yet totally adorable!




Love it MrsO!!


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fendi Micro Peekaboo, completely impractical and yet totally adorable!



Wow, looks great!


----------



## meowmeow94

Christian Louboutin Jamie in Nude Patent - a gift for myself
So in


----------



## meowmeow94

lovely64 said:


> Rockstuds!! I love the colour and the black straps!
> 
> View attachment 3017162
> 
> View attachment 3017163



Such a lovely purchase


----------



## meowmeow94

birkin10600 said:


> VCA LE Magic Carnilian pendant and LE holiday pendant in rose gold. Thanks for letting me share my happiness acquiring these beautiful classic pieces of jewelry.



Very pretty! Love the color


----------



## meowmeow94

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3009586
> 
> My new beauty ( navy )



A classic! Congrats


----------



## meowmeow94

MrsOwen3 said:


> You guys can keep your Rodeos, I'm a cat lady through and through!
> 
> Valextra Cat Charms in Black and White, they come in pink and there's also a dog version. I put them on my Massai but I think they'll live on my HAC most of the time.



Lovely cats! I might need to get on for my bags as well


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fendi Micro Peekaboo, completely impractical and yet totally adorable!



OMG, am so in love with this Micro Peekaboo and you have styled it perfectly with your HAC, *MrsO*. Major congrats!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> Love it MrsO!!





klynneann said:


> Wow, looks great!


Thanks ladies!!



meowmeow94 said:


> Lovely cats! I might need to get on for my bags as well



Definitely, every cat lady needs one! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, am so in love with this Micro Peekaboo and you have styled it perfectly with your HAC, *MrsO*. Major congrats!



Thanks Vigee! I don't think I will use it as a bag charm but it made a great photo!


----------



## Ccc1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fendi Micro Peekaboo, completely impractical and yet totally adorable!


Yes it's totally adorable


----------



## lovely64

My new karl key chain [emoji169]


----------



## Ccc1

lovely64 said:


> My new karl key chain [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3025754


Karl key chain is so cute & your bag is pretty.


----------



## rainneday

Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!


----------



## MYH

rainneday said:


> Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!


That is a gorgeous dress and you look smokin' in it.


----------



## rainneday

MYH said:


> That is a gorgeous dress and you look smokin' in it.



Thank you so much, MYH!  

It must weigh at least 5lbs, the material is  50/50, wool/viscose. Now I need to find somewhere to wear it


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!




Rainne, this is what got lost! It is so worth it. And you look stunning as usual my dear. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## periogirl28

rainneday said:


> Thank you so much, MYH!
> 
> It must weigh at least 5lbs, the material is  50/50, wool/viscose. Now I need to find somewhere to wear it



You look stunning!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!



Wowza! Stunning!


----------



## Miss Al

lovely64 said:


> My new karl key chain [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3025754



I neeed that key chain!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

This needs explanation. I had a guy chase me down the street asking about my B and then going in shock finding about the price...long story short, I went to my beauty store a bit panicked. And here are just a few of the items.


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Rainne, this is what got lost! It is so worth it. And you look stunning as usual my dear. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]





periogirl28 said:


> You look stunning!





klynneann said:


> Wowza! Stunning!



Thank you all!  I'm not sure how to store it, I think I need to get a special box. hanging it might cause it to lose its shape. Does anyone have a recommendation for boxes for wool dress storage? Container store? Ikea?


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> This needs explanation. I had a guy chase me down the street asking about my B and then going in shock finding about the price...long story short, I went to my beauty store a bit panicked. And here are just a few of the items.
> View attachment 3028421



 Sarah! He's lucky you didn't hit him with it. How funny/creepy! It's such fun to buy beauty products  what all is here?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

rainneday said:


> Thank you all!  I'm not sure how to store it, I think I need to get a special box. hanging it might cause it to lose its shape. Does anyone have a recommendation for boxes for wool dress storage? Container store? Ikea?



*rainneday* - Your dress is stunning and looks beautiful on you!!  

I have these stackable cedar drawers, and I highly recommend them for storing your dress:

http://www.cedarwoodfurniture.com/cedardrawers.html


----------



## Pirula

rainneday said:


> Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!




Ohhhhhh.  What a great dress.  You look fabulous!


----------



## rainneday

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *rainneday* - Your dress is stunning and looks beautiful on you!!
> 
> I have these stackable cedar drawers, and I highly recommend them for storing your dress:
> 
> http://www.cedarwoodfurniture.com/cedardrawers.html



Thank you, Hermes Nuttynut  Oh! These look great, wow...could really use these. Thanks again!


----------



## rainneday

Pirula said:


> Ohhhhhh.  What a great dress.  You look fabulous!



Thank you, Pirula!  I will get an up close pic of the material, the details are so well done.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Sarah! He's lucky you didn't hit him with it. How funny/creepy! It's such fun to buy beauty products  what all is here?




I was considering that.  good our bags are not light.  gosh, I am a beauty junkie.


----------



## MSO13

My tiny Peekaboo got a friend in the Chanel Girl, I love the insouciant fun of the Girl!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> My tiny Peekaboo got a friend in the Chanel Girl, I love the insouciant fun of the Girl!



This is cool and different. Are the pockets on the front functional? How do you keep it tied, with a double knot or does it snap together?


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> This needs explanation. I had a guy chase me down the street asking about my B and then going in shock finding about the price...long story short, I went to my beauty store a bit panicked. And here are just a few of the items.
> View attachment 3028421


 
LOL you are hilarious. On a serious note - I totally understand. Once this really creepy lady followed me on the street. Well around the block actually and asked about my Birkin. My response  "Oh this...it's a fake".  I panicked..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rainneday said:


> Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!





Sarah_sarah said:


> This needs explanation. I had a guy chase me down the street asking about my B and then going in shock finding about the price...long story short, I went to my beauty store a bit panicked. And here are just a few of the items.
> View attachment 3028421





Rami00 said:


> LOL you are hilarious. On a serious note - I totally understand. Once this really creepy lady followed me on the street. Well around the block actually and asked about my Birkin. My response  *"Oh this...it's a fake"*.  I panicked..



*rainneday*, gorgeous dress and looks PERFECT on you! Love! 

*Sarah*, I would be panicked too and probably would have resorted to *Rami's *answer. Still, you now have lots of great beauty products!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rami00 said:


> LOL you are hilarious. On a serious note - I totally understand. Once this really creepy lady followed me on the street. Well around the block actually and asked about my Birkin. My response  "Oh this...it's a fake".  I panicked..



I would lie too. I'd be afraid they were asking because they planned to mug me!


----------



## rainneday

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *rainneday*, gorgeous dress and looks PERFECT on you! Love!



Thank you very much, Vigee!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My tiny Peekaboo got a friend in the Chanel Girl, I love the insouciant fun of the Girl!


Beautiful matching!


----------



## MSO13

rainneday said:


> This is cool and different. Are the pockets on the front functional? How do you keep it tied, with a double knot or does it snap together?




It's definitely different! You tie the sleeves in a knot, mine is store fresh so I'm not ready to tie it yet. Yes the two pockets are open and fit my phone, there's a full zip compartment and a snap pocket section at the "collar". 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful matching!




Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> LOL you are hilarious. On a serious note - I totally understand. Once this really creepy lady followed me on the street. Well around the block actually and asked about my Birkin. My response  "Oh this...it's a fake".  I panicked..




Thanks. Heheh  I think our bags are sturdy enough to be used as self-defense tools. So are my heels. Or that is why I justify buying them.  
That is a good response. Some people are really curious. I will remember the fake response.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *rainneday*, gorgeous dress and looks PERFECT on you! Love!
> 
> *Sarah*, I would be panicked too and probably would have resorted to *Rami's *answer. Still, you now have lots of great beauty products!




Thanks.  I think I went a bit insane over La Prairie. I can see my mom stealing my creams


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Marie-Hélène de Taillac 18-karat gold, amethyst and tanzanite earrings.


----------



## Greengoddess8

lovely64 said:


> Rockstuds!! I love the colour and the black straps!
> 
> View attachment 3017162
> 
> View attachment 3017163


I love them with the black straps!!!! It makes the color really popGorgeous on you


cotonblanc said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exit 2, Céline Summer 2011 canvas top with contrast lining and fraying hemlines​


I love how fresh this is.....Beautiful!


birkin10600 said:


> VCA LE Magic Carnilian pendant and LE holiday pendant in rose gold. Thanks for letting me share my happiness acquiring these beautiful classic pieces of jewelry.


VCA is my favorite!  Congratulations on acquiring these beauties. They look stunning in you!


Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3018958
> 
> One of my new LV scarves/shawls
> Yes it is cold here!!! Ridiculous!


Great scarf! Enjoy


MrsOwen3 said:


> Fendi Micro Peekaboo, completely impractical and yet totally adorable!


This is so adorable!!!! And, wait I've never seen the white cat charm!!!!! Is it H?  Please tell me more...


----------



## MSO13

Greengoddess8 said:


> I love them with the black straps!!!! It makes the color really popGorgeous on you
> 
> I love how fresh this is.....Beautiful!
> 
> VCA is my favorite!  Congratulations on acquiring these beauties. They look stunning in you!
> 
> Great scarf! Enjoy
> 
> This is so adorable!!!! And, wait I've never seen the white cat charm!!!!! Is it H?  Please tell me more...



Hi Greengoddess! 

The cat charm is by Valextra, I got them from Barney's a little while ago. Here's the link to my post on this thread: LINK


----------



## Greengoddess8

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3021675
> 
> Another GAS Bijoux bracelet ( red and zebra stripes ) these beauty's are addicting!!


Your addition looks great with your stack!


meowmeow94 said:


> Christian Louboutin Jamie in Nude Patent - a gift for myself
> So in


Fabulous!


lovely64 said:


> My new karl key chain [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3025754


Love Karl on your yellow Fendi


rainneday said:


> Maison Rabih Kayrouz dress. It actually was lost in the mail for a week and we finally picked it up today!


This ISO gorgeous in you Rainne! I'm so glad it made it to you


Sarah_sarah said:


> This needs explanation. I had a guy chase me down the street asking about my B and then going in shock finding about the price...long story short, I went to my beauty store a bit panicked. And here are just a few of the items.
> View attachment 3028421


That sounds like a scary experienceSS! At least you bought a great line


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> My tiny Peekaboo got a friend in the Chanel Girl, I love the insouciant fun of the Girl!


Oh the girl is adorable! And, I'm still dying over how cute your peekaboo is...


Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3041396
> View attachment 3041397
> 
> 
> Marie-Hélène de Taillac 18-karat gold, amethyst and tanzanite earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041399


These are stunning on you!


MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Greengoddess!
> 
> The cat charm is by Valextra, I got them from Barney's a little while ago. Here's the link to my post on this thread: LINK


Thanks Mrs.O,  I'm falling behind on all my threads...they are out of both your colors;( but, I nabbed a pink kitty. If, you see any of the other colors anywhere or the white dog please let me know


----------



## MSO13

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh the girl is adorable! And, I'm still dying over how cute your peekaboo is...
> 
> These are stunning on you!
> 
> Thanks Mrs.O,  I'm falling behind on all my threads...they are out of both your colors;( but, I nabbed a pink kitty. If, you see any of the other colors anywhere or the white dog please let me know



They are all on Valextra.com right now! I've never ordered from them but I think they ship internationally. 

Cats

Dogs


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Your addition looks great with your stack!
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> Love Karl on your yellow Fendi
> 
> This ISO gorgeous in you Rainne! I'm so glad it made it to you
> 
> That sounds like a scary experienceSS! At least you bought a great line



Thank you, GG!


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> They are all on Valextra.com right now! I've never ordered from them but I think they ship internationally.
> 
> Cats
> 
> Dogs


ain
Thanks again, Mrs. Owen3!  I did see them both on their site. I tried to order them.  But, they wouldn't let me ship to the states?!?  I have emailed their one store in the States. Hopefully they will still have them. Thanks


rainneday said:


> Thank you, GG!



Beautiful!


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> ain
> Thanks again, Mrs. Owen3!  I did see them both on their site. I tried to order them.  But, they wouldn't let me ship to the states?!?  I have emailed their one store in the States. Hopefully they will still have them. Thanks
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



Oooh oooh what did you get?!  Thank you again  I am looking forward to wearing it somewhere...


----------



## lovely64

Greengoddess8 said:


> Your addition looks great with your stack!
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> Love Karl on your yellow Fendi
> 
> This ISO gorgeous in you Rainne! I'm so glad it made it to you
> 
> That sounds like a scary experienceSS! At least you bought a great line


Thank you dear!


----------



## Hermes Only

It's been a long time since I got something Non-H. Here it is.. My Faure Le Page Collection. Great City Bags for Everyday Use.. Fabulous alternative from H. So understated and simple. 

Carry-on 36 in Vert Empire, Pochette Zip 41 in Rouge Ivresse, Daily Battle Tote 41 in Gris Acier with Black Leather Trim, Pochette Gun Zippe 22 Wallet in Walnut Brun, Calibre Medium with removable chain in Rouge Moyen and Porte Cles Pom Pom in Noir, Classic Yellow and Vert Empire.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermes Only said:


> It's been a long time since I got something Non-H. Here it is.. My Faure Le Page Collection. Great City Bags for Everyday Use.. Fabulous alternative from H. So understated and simple.
> 
> Carry-on 36 in Vert Empire, Pochette Zip 41 in Rouge Ivresse, Daily Battle Tote 41 in Gris Acier with Black Leather Trim, Pochette Gun Zippe 22 Wallet in Walnut Brun, Calibre Medium with removable chain in Rouge Moyen and Porte Cles Pom Pom in Noir, Classic Yellow and Vert Empire.


Great collection!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3041396
> View attachment 3041397
> 
> 
> Marie-Hélène de Taillac 18-karat gold, amethyst and tanzanite earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041399



These are beautiful, Sarah!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's definitely different! You tie the sleeves in a knot, mine is store fresh so I'm not ready to tie it yet. Yes the two pockets are open and fit my phone, there's a full zip compartment and a snap pocket section at the "collar".



Wow, very functional too. Have you worn it yet?



Hermes Only said:


> It's been a long time since I got something Non-H. Here it is.. My Faure Le Page Collection. Great City Bags for Everyday Use.. Fabulous alternative from H. So understated and simple.
> 
> Carry-on 36 in Vert Empire, Pochette Zip 41 in Rouge Ivresse, Daily Battle Tote 41 in Gris Acier with Black Leather Trim, Pochette Gun Zippe 22 Wallet in Walnut Brun, Calibre Medium with removable chain in Rouge Moyen and Porte Cles Pom Pom in Noir, Classic Yellow and Vert Empire.



These are gorgeous! I would love to see one in person.


----------



## Hermes Only

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great collection!


 Thank You. I'm glad I got these.. 



rainneday said:


> These are gorgeous! I would love to see one in person.


 Yes, They are gorgeous and easy to travel with.. They only have 2 stores in Paris and Japan. They can be ordered thru email/phone (In Paris)to ship worldwide, just go to their website or facebook page. The SA are friendly and very quickly to answer (and order) any of your inquiries.. Check it out!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Winter coats in summer  we will see how the cashmere one pans out, since this season they decided to forgo the lining


----------



## Freckles1

Greengoddess8 said:


> Your addition looks great with your stack!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Karl on your yellow Fendi
> 
> 
> 
> This ISO gorgeous in you Rainne! I'm so glad it made it to you
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a scary experienceSS! At least you bought a great line




Thank you greengoddess!!


----------



## Freckles1

These are my latest purchases


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3044403
> 
> View attachment 3044404
> 
> 
> These are my latest purchases


Love the polka dots dress. So cute


----------



## Millicat

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Winter coats in summer  we will see how the cashmere one pans out, since this season they decided to forgo the lining



Gorgeous coat, a real classic, love it


----------



## Millicat

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3044403
> 
> View attachment 3044404
> 
> 
> These are my latest purchases



Love that trench


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Winter coats in summer  we will see how the cashmere one pans out, since this season they decided to forgo the lining



Love this cashmere coat, *Hanna* ~ with or without lining!


----------



## klynneann

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Winter coats in summer  we will see how the cashmere one pans out, since this season they decided to forgo the lining



Love the shorter one!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3044403
> 
> View attachment 3044404
> 
> 
> These are my latest purchases




Those are some cute items. [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

klynneann said:


> Love the shorter one!


The short one is from the Brit collection, so the price is pretty reasonable


----------



## katekluet

My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures


----------



## Pirula

My new Tiffany ring!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Only said:


> It's been a long time since I got something Non-H. Here it is.. My Faure Le Page Collection. Great City Bags for Everyday Use.. Fabulous alternative from H. So understated and simple.
> 
> Carry-on 36 in Vert Empire, Pochette Zip 41 in Rouge Ivresse, Daily Battle Tote 41 in Gris Acier with Black Leather Trim, Pochette Gun Zippe 22 Wallet in Walnut Brun, Calibre Medium with removable chain in Rouge Moyen and Porte Cles Pom Pom in Noir, Classic Yellow and Vert Empire.



Love these!!!!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures




Good job DH! Harrison clearly approves, enjoy them Kate!


----------



## Monceau

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3044403
> 
> View attachment 3044404
> 
> 
> These are my latest purchases


Fabulous, especially love the navy trench!


----------



## Monceau

katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures



Both your DH and Harrison have excellent taste! Twins on the Jardin Anglais, such a fabulous mousseline!



Pirula said:


> View attachment 3054359
> 
> 
> My new Tiffany ring!



A timeless beauty!


----------



## Pirula

Monceau said:


> Both your DH and Harrison have excellent taste! Twins on the Jardin Anglais, such a fabulous mousseline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A timeless beauty!




Thank you monceau...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures



*kate*, how did I miss this gorgeous pic? Love both BV items and your Harrison is super cute.


----------



## livethelake

I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.

Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4


----------



## Pirula

Wowwwwwwww....  [emoji39]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

livethelake said:


> I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.
> 
> Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4


OMG U R SO FANCY.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3044403
> 
> View attachment 3044404
> 
> 
> These are my latest purchases


Great choices, love the classic trench!


katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures


DH did a wonderful job!  And, that is the moussie Cw I have tried to find!  Do you love it?  I can tell Harrison loves the purchases!  Is it wrong I want to cuddle and kiss him


Pirula said:


> View attachment 3054359
> 
> 
> My new Tiffany ring!


It looks so lovely on you Pirula


livethelake said:


> I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.
> 
> Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4



Oh my dear you are asking the wrong lady!!!! I have named my car  Does that answer your question?!?  And, honestly what's not to love about your car!!!


----------



## lulilu

livethelake said:


> I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.
> 
> Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4



Perfection!


----------



## katekluet

Mrs. O, Monceau, thanks! Happy to be your twin, Monceau, it is a lovely style and great colors.
Vigee and GreenG, thanks, Harrison is every bit as sweet as he is cute....


----------



## Pirula

Greengoddess8 said:


> Great choices, love the classic trench!
> 
> 
> 
> DH did a wonderful job!  And, that is the moussie Cw I have tried to find!  Do you love it?  I can tell Harrison loves the purchases!  Is it wrong I want to cuddle and kiss him
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so lovely on you Pirula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my dear you are asking the wrong lady!!!! I have named my car  Does that answer your question?!?  And, honestly what's not to love about your car!!!




Thanks GG!


----------



## klynneann

katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures



Beautiful! Gosh I just love this color! And Harrison is so sweet!


----------



## klynneann

Pirula said:


> View attachment 3054359
> 
> 
> My new Tiffany ring!



Isn't it incredibly comfortable? Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

livethelake said:


> I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.
> 
> Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4



Sweeet ride!


----------



## Pirula

klynneann said:


> Isn't it incredibly comfortable? Congrats!




It is!  Really wonderful.  Thanks!


----------



## Millicat

katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures



These are gorgeous KK, sweet puppydog too :kiss:
I like BV's magnetic fastenings.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

livethelake said:


> I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.
> 
> Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4



It is NOT wrong to love your new 911 Carrera, *livethelake*! It is totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## livethelake

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG U R SO FANCY.





Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh my dear you are asking the wrong lady!!!! I have named my car  Does that answer your question?!?  And, honestly what's not to love about your car!!!





klynneann said:


> Sweeet ride!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> It is NOT wrong to love your new 911 Carrera, *livethelake*! It is totally gorgeous!!!





lulilu said:


> Perfection!



GG - LOL.  I bought mine personalized license plates 

Vigee, lulilu, klynneann and LOUKPEACH - Thanks ladies.  At this moment, I might love it more than my DH (but that is our secret  )


----------



## katekluet

Millicat and Klynneann, thanks! It really is a great color.


----------



## loves

i succumbed .... he reminded me of a grumpy old man


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loves said:


> i succumbed .... he reminded me of a grumpy old man



Loling at your post, *loves*! Why is it that the more I look at these charms, the cuter they become?


----------



## loves

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loling at your post, *loves*! Why is it that the more I look at these charms, the cuter they become?



 i know... they get cuter and cuter. i want another one. maybe end of this year


----------



## Greengoddess8

livethelake said:


> GG - LOL.  I bought mine personalized license plates
> 
> Vigee, lulilu, klynneann and LOUKPEACH - Thanks ladies.  At this moment, I might love it more than my DH (but that is our secret  )



LOL Oh the love of a car  It is magical


loves said:


> i succumbed .... he reminded me of a grumpy old man



He does look like a grumpy old man. Adorable!


----------



## Hermes Only

etoupebirkin said:


> Love these!!!!



Thank You, I am very happy with my Faure Le Page..in fact, I ordered a medium battle limited edition tote in brown as well....EtoupeBirkin. I hope you are having a great summer. It was lovely meeting you last April Las Vegas tPF meet.. Please keep in touch. Hugs!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

loves said:


> i succumbed .... he reminded me of a grumpy old man


Cute grandpa


----------



## Sarah_sarah

loves said:


> i succumbed .... he reminded me of a grumpy old man




Hehehe. Loving his look. Hard not to buy him. I shall too join the party once my new B or K comes in.  enjoy grumpy [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

katekluet said:


> My DH picked out this great BV karung and napa bag to go with some new shoes...it has a lined magnetic pocket on the front that is perfect for stashing a scarf or CSGM...and my new Jardin Anglias has the same blue tones...Harrison is admiring the new treasures




I don't know what is cuter. Your DH having great taste or doggie sitting there so adorable and the purchases as well. Enjoy them. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## AudreyHFan

Also from Las Vegas


----------



## beanybaker

loves said:


> i succumbed .... he reminded me of a grumpy old man



 he does indeed!


----------



## designergoods

two jade bangles


----------



## Sarah_sarah

AudreyHFan said:


> View attachment 3055724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also from Las Vegas




Lovely. My fav kitty shoes. They are an addiction. [emoji151][emoji151][emoji151][emoji259]



designergoods said:


> two jade bangles




They look beautiful on you. Such great additions for the summer. [emoji258][emoji258][emoji258]


----------



## designergoods

Sarah_sarah said:


> They look beautiful on you. Such great additions for the summer. [emoji258][emoji258][emoji258]


Thank you!...a little arm bling


----------



## AudreyHFan

I think I am addicted! Lol

Not a splurge but this clutch was a gift and I hate soda bot love this


----------



## LOUKPEACH

AudreyHFan said:


> I think I am addicted! Lol
> 
> Not a splurge but this clutch was a gift and I hate soda bot love this
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056507


This is cool!


----------



## AudreyHFan

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is cool!



Thank you it gets funny looks but I love it


----------



## loves

livethelake said:


> I love seeing everyone's non H purchases.  I thought I would share mine.
> 
> Is it wrong to truly love a car?    911 Carrera 4



best non H purchase ever!


*Thank you all for loving my grumpy old man *


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> two jade bangles



Mmmmm, very beautiful, love the lavender one


----------



## loves

designergoods said:


> two jade bangles



i love jade, enjoy these beauties



AudreyHFan said:


> View attachment 3055724
> 
> 
> Also from Las Vegas



so so cute


----------



## loves

AudreyHFan said:


> I think I am addicted! Lol
> 
> Not a splurge but this clutch was a gift and I hate soda bot love this
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056507



this is really really adorable. definitely a conversation starter


----------



## designergoods

loves said:


> i love jade, enjoy these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> so so cute





Millicat said:


> Mmmmm, very beautiful, love the lavender one



Thank you  I just purchased the lavender hinged and still looking for more jade bangles!


----------



## Pirula

designergoods said:


> two jade bangles




Wow these are spectacular!  May I ask where they're from?  Beautiful!


----------



## Millicat

designergoods said:


> Thank you  I just purchased the lavender hinged and still looking for more jade bangles!



I _love_ jade, lavenders being my favourite !
This picture of yours made me go straight to my jewellery box and wear my own lavenders yesterday 
Here is a little piccie of a lavender bangle and bracelet worn with rose quartz


----------



## lovely64

I am a saint Laurent addict[emoji85]


----------



## lovely64

Millicat said:


> I _love_ jade, lavenders being my favourite !
> 
> This picture of yours made me go straight to my jewellery box and wear my own lavenders yesterday
> 
> Here is a little piccie of a lavender bangle and bracelet worn with rose quartz




So pretty [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> *I am a saint Laurent addict*[emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3057927



You really are and I am living vicariously and quite happily through you and your new purchases. Love your new fringe booties and what a great color!


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely64 said:


> So pretty [emoji175][emoji175]



You know because of your posts, I bought the tan ankle booties with the crossover strap! These boots are beautiful too!


----------



## lovely64

etoupebirkin said:


> You know because of your posts, I bought the tan ankle booties with the crossover strap! These boots are beautiful too!




Yay! Thanks! I love those too, they are the most comfortable booties I have ever worn. From the start.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You really are and I am living vicariously and quite happily through you and your new purchases. Love your new fringe booties and what a great color!




Thank you dear!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

All the stores have major sales. I walk in one of the bigger ones where sections and sections are filled with 'sales' signs. I walk out and buy two items not on sale. I picked the two items that just had to be on regular price. My SA was laughing and sweet to give me a 10% for the Max Mara. 
I got a Max Mara Studio top and a cozy Fabiana Filippi alpaca/cashmere short sleeve long top thing (have no idea what it's called) but love the designer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> I am a saint Laurent addict[emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3057927




And you started my addiction with SL [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] as usual great choice and fab looking legs.


----------



## Harpertoo

Sarah_sarah said:


> All the stores have major sales. I walk in one of the bigger ones where sections and sections are filled with 'sales' signs. I walk out and buy two items not on sale. I picked the two items that just had to be on regular price. My SA was laughing and sweet to give me a 10% for the Max Mara.
> I got a Max Mara Studio top and a cozy Fabiana Filippi alpaca/cashmere short sleeve long top thing (have no idea what it's called) but love the designer.
> View attachment 3058127



Nice Sarah_sarah! (love Max Mara & Fabiana Filippi)
I did the same online. wanted to be the last to try Roger Vivier and fell for a pair of new season - not on sale. Fall clothes always pull me in.....

my shoes that should arrive today.....


----------



## designergoods

Pirula said:


> Wow these are spectacular!  May I ask where they're from?  Beautiful!


Thank you! I will pm you


----------



## designergoods

Millicat said:


> I _love_ jade, lavenders being my favourite !
> This picture of yours made me go straight to my jewellery box and wear my own lavenders yesterday
> Here is a little piccie of a lavender bangle and bracelet worn with rose quartz


Whoa your lavenders are gorgeous! They fit you well and look lovely on you. Thank you for sharing  I think I have jade fever now, they are all so beautiful!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Harpertoo said:


> Nice Sarah_sarah! (love Max Mara & Fabiana Filippi)
> 
> I did the same online. wanted to be the last to try Roger Vivier and fell for a pair of new season - not on sale. Fall clothes always pull me in.....
> 
> 
> 
> my shoes that should arrive today.....




Harpertoo, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Fall colours have a magical pull. Fabiana Filippi was a great find. I am really enjoying her materials. The Roger Vivier shoes look just so great. I am yet to buy a pair but the fall colours are tempting me. Love to see mod photos of them [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.


----------



## AudreyHFan

loves said:


> this is really really adorable. definitely a conversation starter



Lol it has been. People think it's a real coke can


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.




I love Chanel jackets and separates, their tweed jacket is a favorite of mine. Great purchase. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.



Gorgeous Chanel jacket, *tonkamama*.  LOVE.


----------



## Harpertoo

Sarah_sarah said:


> Harpertoo, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Fall colours have a magical pull. Fabiana Filippi was a great find. I am really enjoying her materials. The Roger Vivier shoes look just so great. I am yet to buy a pair but the fall colours are tempting me. Love to see mod photos of them [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



missed UPS yesterday - I actually saw the truck pull away as I got back to the house.
so as of today - my first RV shoes. I imagine my husband will not get it, but they feel very catherine deneuve in a way my other flats do not.


----------



## Harpertoo

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.


love this!


----------



## Millicat

lovely64 said:


> So pretty [emoji175][emoji175]





designergoods said:


> Whoa your lavenders are gorgeous! They fit you well and look lovely on you. Thank you for sharing  I think I have jade fever now, they are all so beautiful!



Thank you ladies


----------



## MSO13

Harpertoo said:


> missed UPS yesterday - I actually saw the truck pull away as I got back to the house.
> so as of today - my first RV shoes. I imagine my husband will not get it, but they feel very catherine deneuve in a way my other flats do not.




so chic but yes, my DH wouldn't "get it" either. they look fabulous on you!


----------



## MSO13

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.




beautiful, modern and timeless all at once!


----------



## Harpertoo

MrsOwen3 said:


> so chic but yes, my DH wouldn't "get it" either. they look fabulous on you!



thank you.
maybe husbands understand beauty, but not always chic


----------



## klynneann

Harpertoo said:


> missed UPS yesterday - I actually saw the truck pull away as I got back to the house.
> so as of today - my first RV shoes. I imagine my husband will not get it, but they feel very catherine deneuve in a way my other flats do not.



These look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Harpertoo said:


> missed UPS yesterday - I actually saw the truck pull away as I got back to the house.
> so as of today - my first RV shoes. I imagine my husband will not get it, but they feel very catherine deneuve in a way my other flats do not.





Harpertoo, looking amazing on you. Love the jeans too. Perfect chic combo. RV shoes are seriously tempting me now. Great mod photos. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] 

Your husband will be good friends with my hubster.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you for your sweet comment!!  It means a lot to me coming from you lovely ladies.    It's very versatile and light weight perfect for my local weather.   *



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love Chanel jackets and separates, their tweed jacket is a favorite of mine. Great purchase. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous Chanel jacket, *tonkamama*.  LOVE.





Harpertoo said:


> love this!


----------



## tonkamama

MrsOwen3 said:


> beautiful, modern and timeless all at once!



Thank you MrsOwen3!!  I do plan on wearing it for many years down the road.   I love the style that I can dress it up and down. The material is very light weight which is perfect for my local weather.


----------



## Harpertoo

Sarah_sarah said:


> Harpertoo, looking amazing on you. Love the jeans too. Perfect chic combo. RV shoes are seriously tempting me now. Great mod photos. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> Your husband will be good friends with my hubster.



Thank you - you're very kind.
You know there's a RV boutique not far from the local H.
(not that I'm trying to enable!)


----------



## lovely64

Another picture of my new SL boots.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Another picture of my new SL boots.
> 
> View attachment 3060686


The Camel color of SL is so classy classic


----------



## kat99

I love seeing everyone's pieces, especially the Chanel RTW at this time of year! Here are some of my sale items -


----------



## kat99

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.



Love this jacket, so chic!!


----------



## S'Mom

Harpertoo said:


> missed UPS yesterday - I actually saw the truck pull away as I got back to the house.
> so as of today - my first RV shoes. I imagine my husband will not get it, but they feel very catherine deneuve in a way my other flats do not.



FABULOUS!  I'm a big Roger Vivier fan too!  I'm on my second pair of grey suede chips flats....my most comfy flats!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kat99 said:


> I love seeing everyone's pieces, especially the Chanel RTW at this time of year! Here are some of my sale items -





S'Mom said:


> FABULOUS!  I'm a big Roger Vivier fan too!  I'm on my second pair of grey suede chips flats....my most comfy flats!!!



*kat*, these Chanel jackets are especially lovely, especially the beige. Amazing! 

*S'Mom*, are the Vivier flats really that comfortable? If they are then I will have to investigate them. They look lovely.


----------



## Miss Al

kat99 said:


> I love seeing everyone's pieces, especially the Chanel RTW at this time of year! Here are some of my sale items -
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Chanel-Beige-15P-Jacket-Full.jpg
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Chanel-Black-Tweed-Jacket-15C-Full.jpg



I love the beige jacket. It's to die for! Major congrats.


----------



## tonkamama

kat99 said:


> I love seeing everyone's pieces, especially the Chanel RTW at this time of year! Here are some of my sale items -
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Chanel-Beige-15P-Jacket-Full.jpg
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Chanel-Black-Tweed-Jacket-15C-Full.jpg





kat99 said:


> Love this jacket, so chic!!



Thank you Kat!  I love yours!  So classy!  I was lucky to find my size and on sale too.


----------



## sarah7487

My 1st micro Lady Dior, in perforated silver


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sarah7487 said:


> My 1st micro Lady Dior, in perforated silver


STUNNING truly. Excellent choice


----------



## sarah7487

LOUKPEACH said:


> STUNNING truly. Excellent choice



Thank uu!


----------



## luckylove

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...  Chanel tweed jacket 15P.



This is stunning! Can we tempt you to do a mod shot in this?? My SA called me and then rang this same jacket for me although I haven't been to the store to try on and pick up. Congratulations on your gorgeous chanel jacket!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sarah7487 said:


> My 1st micro Lady Dior, in perforated silver



*sarah*, love this silver metallic Lady DIor, congrats!!!


----------



## klynneann

sarah7487 said:


> My 1st micro Lady Dior, in perforated silver



Love the hardware on this!


----------



## MSO13

sarah7487 said:


> My 1st micro Lady Dior, in perforated silver




congrats, it's beautiful! I just spent some time in Dior and was admiring the Lady Dior!


----------



## MSO13

I managed to avoid H Madison as I wait for my scarf wishlist to come in at my local boutique but found these Celine sandals for 65% off at Barney's. 

Then I made my first visit to Dior and bought these two pairs of earrings, the Set and Tribals.


----------



## sarah7487

MrsOwen3 said:


> congrats, it's beautiful! I just spent some time in Dior and was admiring the Lady Dior!



Thank uu - ooo love your new Dior earrings !


----------



## sarah7487

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sarah*, love this silver metallic Lady DIor, congrats!!!





klynneann said:


> Love the hardware on this!



Thank uu dears!!


----------



## CathyQ

The amazing Dolce bag I got for a steal!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I managed to avoid H Madison as I wait for my scarf wishlist to come in at my local boutique but found these Celine sandals for 65% off at Barney's.
> 
> Then I made my first visit to Dior and bought these two pairs of earrings, the Set and Tribals.
> 
> View attachment 3062365
> View attachment 3062366
> View attachment 3062368


Sounds like a fun trip and those Celine OMG!


----------



## tonkamama

luckylove said:


> This is stunning! Can we tempt you to *do a mod shot* in this?? My SA called me and then rang this same jacket for me although I haven't been to the store to try on and pick up. Congratulations on your gorgeous chanel jacket!


*Thank you dear....here are some quick mod pictures...  thanks for letting me share......    Last pic showing the lining...  very beautiful.  
*


----------



## casseyelsie

CathyQ said:


> The amazing Dolce bag I got for a steal!




Wow. Toooo beautiful n elegant. U said u got it at good price....mind me asking how much?


----------



## CathyQ

casseyelsie said:


> Wow. Toooo beautiful n elegant. U said u got it at good price....mind me asking how much?



Thanks hun! I got it for AUD2300, so after tax refund it'll be less than $2100.


----------



## casseyelsie

CathyQ said:


> Thanks hun! I got it for AUD2300, so after tax refund it'll be less than $2100.




Thanks. I hope to find beautiful D&G one find day [emoji7]


----------



## CathyQ

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks. I hope to find beautiful D&G one find day [emoji7]



Just keep looking and good luck! Thought I was the luckiest person when I laid my eyes on this beauty!


----------



## luckylove

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you dear....here are some quick mod pictures...  thanks for letting me share......    Last pic showing the lining...  very beautiful.
> *



Thank you so much for the mod shots!! This jacket is gorgeous on you! So happy to be twins with you on this piece. Thank you for indulging us with photos!


----------



## dooneybaby

Harpertoo said:


> missed UPS yesterday - I actually saw the truck pull away as I got back to the house.
> so as of today - my first RV shoes. I imagine my husband will not get it, but they feel very catherine deneuve in a way my other flats do not.


OK, RV are the next shoes I get! And with some skinny jeans? 
Yes, I'll be copying you!


----------



## Harpertoo

dooneybaby said:


> OK, RV are the next shoes I get! And with some skinny jeans?
> Yes, I'll be copying you!


it's only fair. I am copying an image found in the RV posts on the PF shoe area.

re-posting - hope that is ok.


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> I managed to avoid H Madison as I wait for my scarf wishlist to come in at my local boutique but found these Celine sandals for 65% off at Barney's.
> 
> Then I made my first visit to Dior and bought these two pairs of earrings, the Set and Tribals.
> 
> View attachment 3062365
> View attachment 3062366
> View attachment 3062368


Love those sandals, MrsO!


----------



## MSO13

katekluet said:


> Love those sandals, MrsO!



Thanks Kate!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you dear....here are some quick mod pictures...  thanks for letting me share......    Last pic showing the lining...  very beautiful.
> *



This fits you like a couture model! Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

luckylove said:


> Thank you so much for the mod shots!! This jacket is gorgeous on you! So happy to be twins with you on this piece. Thank you for indulging us with photos!



Luckylove, thank you and happy to be twins  



periogirl28 said:


> This fits you like a couture model! Congrats!



Thank you periogirl28, you are so sweet and kind.  Glad I found my size during the sales.


----------



## lovely64

One of them, latest colour So Real Dior sunnies and Dior fusion sneakers


----------



## ldldb

lovely64 said:


> One of them, latest colour So Real Dior sunnies and Dior fusion sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3065416
> 
> View attachment 3065417



that is one of my fav color combos i've seen on the fusion sneakers. is it from current season? tia!


----------



## lovely64

ldldb said:


> that is one of my fav color combos i've seen on the fusion sneakers. is it from current season? tia!




Thank you! Yes, I assume so, I just bought them in paris yesterday! The colour is even better in real life!


----------



## lovely64

A few more, saint Laurent boots, shirt and Chanel patent mini.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Harpertoo said:


> it's only fair. I am copying an image found in the RV posts on the PF shoe area.
> 
> re-posting - hope that is ok.





lovely64 said:


> One of them, latest colour So Real Dior sunnies and Dior fusion sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3065416
> 
> View attachment 3065417



*Harper*, great pic and re-post of RV and skinny jeans, they look great!

*Kat*, I DIE. THOSE. DIOR. SUNNIES & SNEAKERS!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Harper*, great pic and re-post of RV and skinny jeans, they look great!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat*, I DIE. THOSE. DIOR. SUNNIES & SNEAKERS!




Thank you dear!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear!!



Really must become your Dior twin  Have a great time in Paris!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Really must become your Dior twin  Have a great time in Paris!




Thank you sweetie! Hurry up and find them! They just arrived for the a/w season and were sold out in a day! I was lucky at Dior to get the last pair together with my friend!


----------



## lovely64

Saint Laurent everything, but the bag, which is a Chanel mini in patent.


----------



## lovely64

And Dior so real sunnies


----------



## Donna D

I love your sunnies! I saw them posted somewhere else earlier today for the first time. They are way cool.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> And Dior so real sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3075984


This is so hot right now congrats


----------



## lovely64

Donna D said:


> I love your sunnies! I saw them posted somewhere else earlier today for the first time. They are way cool.




Thank you! I love them!


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is so hot right now congrats




Thank you dear, it's hard to resist, lol! I got a purple pair in Paris last week and I can't get enough.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Items from the new collection from Maje and Comptoir des Cotonniers. My perfume addiction is refilled by 3x annick goutal petite cherie perfume and 2x welton london secret amber. And the Taschen series, with Chagall.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> And Dior so real sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3075984




So pretty. If only they fit me well. Enjoy these beauties.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Saint Laurent everything, but the bag, which is a Chanel mini in patent.
> 
> View attachment 3075978




Love SL. Is this the dress or skirt with shirt? I would love to find it.


----------



## klynneann

Sarah_sarah said:


> Items from the new collection from Maje and Comptoir des Cotonniers. My perfume addiction is refilled by 3x annick goutal petite cherie perfume and 2x welton london secret amber. And the Taschen series, with Chagall.
> View attachment 3077637
> View attachment 3077638
> View attachment 3077639
> View attachment 3077640



Love the Maje shirts, especially that white one.


----------



## klynneann

Sale season is finally over (thank goodness!) and apparently I desperately needed shoes because I cleaned up in that area.  The good news is that every pair was 50% off, or more!  A lot of firsts too - first pairs of Gucci, Givenchy, Chloe, Lanvin, and Fendi (so basically everything but the AGLs and Ferragamos lol).  And a few sale EF items (also 50% off). The Fendi and Givenchy are my very favorite, though I'm quite happy with them all.    (Side note - it took me days to finally post this b/c I'm just a little embarrassed...:shame: I swear, I tried to return a couple but just couldn't decide which ones hehe.  In my defense, the last pair of shoes I got was probably last year.  Ok, I'll stop rationalizing now...)  Hellloooo, ban island!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

klynneann said:


> Sale season is finally over (thank goodness!) and apparently I desperately needed shoes because I cleaned up in that area.  The good news is that every pair was 50% off, or more!  A lot of firsts too - first pairs of Gucci, Givenchy, Chloe, Lanvin, and Fendi (so basically everything but the AGLs and Ferragamos lol).  And a few sale EF items (also 50% off). The Fendi and Givenchy are my very favorite, though I'm quite happy with them all.    (Side note - it took me days to finally post this b/c I'm just a little embarrassed...:shame: I swear, I tried to return a couple but just couldn't decide which ones hehe.  In my defense, the last pair of shoes I got was probably last year.  Ok, I'll stop rationalizing now...)  Hellloooo, ban island!


OMG all at once?! Those shoes wow


----------



## klynneann

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG all at once?! Those shoes wow



Well, over the period of the last 2 months.    And really, I'm not a shoe person!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

klynneann said:


> Well, over the period of the last 2 months.   *And really, I'm not a shoe person!*



*klynneann*, all of your new shoes are amazing! Major congrats from someone that is definitely a shoe person!


----------



## klynneann

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *klynneann*, all of your new shoes are amazing! Major congrats from someone that is definitely a shoe person!



Thank you, Vigee!!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Items from the new collection from Maje and Comptoir des Cotonniers. My perfume addiction is refilled by 3x annick goutal petite cherie perfume and 2x welton london secret amber. And the Taschen series, with Chagall.
> View attachment 3077637
> View attachment 3077638
> View attachment 3077639
> View attachment 3077640




Love maje, great items!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Love SL. Is this the dress or skirt with shirt? I would love to find it.




Thank you! It's the skirt and shirt, I have two other style star tops to wear with it as well. Short sleeved ones, more summery.

I think the skirt will be a bit hard to find now but check mytheresa, matchesfashion, and farfetch I have seen the shirt still on mytheresa and matchesfashion if I remember correctly. I love all of them. Here's a picture with only the shirt.

The shirt is on blue/purple base but the skirt is on black. I could not find a blue/purple skirt so I got what I found, lol.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! It's the skirt and shirt, I have two other style star tops to wear with it as well. Short sleeved ones, more summery.
> 
> I think the skirt will be a bit hard to find now but check mytheresa, matchesfashion, and farfetch I have seen the shirt still on mytheresa and matchesfashion if I remember correctly. I love all of them. Here's a picture with only the shirt.
> 
> The shirt is on blue/purple base but the skirt is on black. I could not find a blue/purple skirt so I got what I found, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3078092




Lovely, as usual love your style. The shirt is perfect. It's sold out on mytheresa and will check for the rest. SL never disappoints, I will wait and see if something I really love comes out which will come soon. They have some pretty cool shirts and t-shirts as well as jeans. Love their jeans.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Another fall fabiana filippi item. Highly recommend this brand.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

More SL additions. Just got one and ordered another one.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! It's the skirt and shirt, I have two other style star tops to wear with it as well. Short sleeved ones, more summery.
> 
> I think the skirt will be a bit hard to find now but check mytheresa, matchesfashion, and farfetch I have seen the shirt still on mytheresa and matchesfashion if I remember correctly. I love all of them. Here's a picture with only the shirt.
> 
> The shirt is on blue/purple base but the skirt is on black. I could not find a blue/purple skirt so I got what I found, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3078092


Love how you mix and match!


----------



## lovely64

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love how you mix and match!


Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> More SL additions. Just got one and ordered another one.
> View attachment 3086684
> View attachment 3086685


Great SL stuff!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Another fall fabiana filippi item. Highly recommend this brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078290


Ohhh, this looks lovely! Is it a cardigan?


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Lovely, as usual love your style. The shirt is perfect. It's sold out on mytheresa and will check for the rest. SL never disappoints, I will wait and see if something I really love comes out which will come soon. They have some pretty cool shirts and t-shirts as well as jeans. Love their jeans.


Re the shirt, I have seen it on luisaviaroma, I think it is still there.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Great SL stuff!







lovely64 said:


> Ohhh, this looks lovely! Is it a cardigan?







lovely64 said:


> Re the shirt, I have seen it on luisaviaroma, I think it is still there.




Thanks Lovely.  Love SL clothing. I saw the shirt on luisaviaroma but I really would prefer a 36 size. The 34 is fine for the long sleeves I have but really want a more relaxed look, hence the 36 from now on (which sells out quick) 

The other piece is a cardigan. I do like how warm and soft her winter clothing are.


----------



## meowmeow94

New Valentino lovelatch 
So in love


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meowmeow94 said:


> New Valentino lovelatch
> So in love



Beautiful Valentino heels, *meowmeow*!


----------



## meowmeow94

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful Valentino heels, *meowmeow*!



Thank you , VigeeLeBrun


----------



## Sarah_sarah

meowmeow94 said:


> New Valentino lovelatch
> 
> So in love




So pretty [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Donna D

New Valentino heels are gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I will be going on a small ban (which never works) but here are the most comfy and so in love with shoes. The [emoji531] aquazzura 



Highly recommend them. [emoji252][emoji531][emoji252]


----------



## lovely64

I am in love! My spinellikilcollin ring came today! I'm hooked.


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> I will be going on a small ban (which never works) but here are the most comfy and so in love with shoes. The [emoji531] aquazzura
> View attachment 3090030
> 
> 
> Highly recommend them. [emoji252][emoji531][emoji252]




Fabulous![emoji170][emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## lovely64

meowmeow94 said:


> New Valentino lovelatch
> 
> So in love




I love these, and have had my eyes on them for a few weeks now. Are they comfortable?


----------



## MSO13

lovely64 said:


> I am in love! My spinellikilcollin ring came today! I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 3090315



very cool, I just browsed their website-they have some amazing jewelry!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> I am in love! My spinellikilcollin ring came today! I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 3090315




Very pretty. I have my eyes on the Libra SP. Which one is yours? [emoji166]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Fabulous![emoji170][emoji119]&#127995;




Merci lovely [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

MrsOwen3 said:


> very cool, I just browsed their website-they have some amazing jewelry!




Thank you! Yes, amazing jewelry, I am in trouble, lol!


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> Very pretty. I have my eyes on the Libra SP. Which one is yours? [emoji166]




Mine is the Lyra, I also want the Vega SG pavé, amazing rings [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meowmeow94

lovely64 said:


> I love these, and have had my eyes on them for a few weeks now. Are they comfortable?



They're very comfortable and pretty!


----------



## meowmeow94

Sarah_sarah said:


> So pretty [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Thank you Sarah_sarah!


----------



## meowmeow94

Donna D said:


> New Valentino heels are gorgeous!



Thank you, Donna D. There are plenty beautiful shoes in the new collection


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> I will be going on a small ban (which never works) but here are the most comfy and so in love with shoes. The [emoji531] aquazzura
> View attachment 3090030
> 
> 
> Highly recommend them. [emoji252][emoji531][emoji252]


Look so comfy!


----------



## kewave

Got a 10 motifs Malachite Alhambra from VCA Place Vendome to mix & match with White MOP.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Mine is the Lyra, I also want the Vega SG pavé, amazing rings [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




lovely, those look so pretty. [emoji197] Just another item on my list. And I need to be on a ban. You always get amazing things and I end up addicted i.e SL clothing. 




LOUKPEACH said:


> Look so comfy!




LOUKPEACH, thanks. They are really comfy. [emoji133]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

kewave said:


> Got a 10 motifs Malachite Alhambra from VCA Place Vendome to mix & match with White MOP.




kewave, beautiful 10 motifs Malanchite VCA. The 10 motif and YG is on my list, just need to find a combo I love. How does it sit on your neck? I would love if it is closer to my neck. [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Harpertoo

Sarah_sarah said:


> I will be going on a small ban (which never works) but here are the most comfy and so in love with shoes. The [emoji531] aquazzura
> View attachment 3090030
> 
> 
> Highly recommend them. [emoji252][emoji531][emoji252]



These are gorgeous!
if I wasn't contemplating a new wallet to go w/ my last bag purchase, I'd have to get a pair.
(wish I had just thought to get a wallet in Paris!)


----------



## Harpertoo

kewave said:


> Got a 10 motifs Malachite Alhambra from VCA Place Vendome to mix & match with White MOP.



your malachite is stunning! 
it really is eye catching.


----------



## brage9

lovely64 said:


> I am in love! My spinellikilcollin ring came today! I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 3090315


Fantastic ring! Now I also want one. May I ask where you bought it, as I understand you are based in Europe?


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> lovely, those look so pretty. [emoji197] Just another item on my list. And I need to be on a ban. You always get amazing things and I end up addicted i.e SL clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOUKPEACH, thanks. They are really comfy. [emoji133]




Thank you! Sorry for enabling you, lol!


----------



## lovely64

brage9 said:


> Fantastic ring! Now I also want one. May I ask where you bought it, as I understand you are based in Europe?




Thank you! I bought it from colette.fr online. I had already tried it on at colette while in paris three weeks ago. The rings are amazing and I would love to get the Vega SG pavè next, lol.


----------



## lovely64

kewave said:


> Got a 10 motifs Malachite Alhambra from VCA Place Vendome to mix & match with White MOP.




Beautiful! I love malachite, it's my preferred VCA stone.
I want the one motive malachite [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## kewave

Sarah_sarah said:


> kewave, beautiful 10 motifs Malanchite VCA. The 10 motif and YG is on my list, just need to find a combo I love. How does it sit on your neck? I would love if it is closer to my neck. [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Thanks! There are some modeling pics of 10 motifs in the VCA thread, I think it sits perfectly & close enough to the neck. 



Harpertoo said:


> your malachite is stunning!
> it really is eye catching.



Thank you! I love the fresh green, who would have known malachite could look so stunning...VCA is really quite amazing!



lovely64 said:


> Beautiful! I love malachite, it's my preferred VCA stone.
> I want the one motive malachite [emoji172][emoji172]



I was lusting after the onyx but malachite won. I think it has more character & indeed quite special, go for it!


----------



## lovely64

kewave said:


> Thanks! There are some modeling pics of 10 motifs in the VCA thread, I think it sits perfectly & close enough to the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love the fresh green, who would have known malachite could look so stunning...VCA is really quite amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I was lusting after the onyx but malachite won. I think it has more character & indeed quite special, go for it!


 Great choice! I want the ring too, lol!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Harpertoo said:


> These are gorgeous!
> 
> if I wasn't contemplating a new wallet to go w/ my last bag purchase, I'd have to get a pair.
> 
> (wish I had just thought to get a wallet in Paris!)




Thanks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; they are really comfy. They will look amazing on you. 
The Lyon Hermes store is not so far. In Geneva they have a nice wallet collection too [emoji175]


----------



## Harpertoo

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; they are really comfy. They will look amazing on you.
> The Lyon Hermes store is not so far. In Geneva they have a nice wallet collection too [emoji175]




Thanks for the understanding enabling! (I did note my size is still available.)
As for H, I have been so tempted by Lyon, & Geneva. I don't see a lot of threads on wallets, but I almost always 'need' one when I get a new bag. Am I alone in this?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Harpertoo said:


> Thanks for the understanding enabling! (I did note my size is still available.)
> 
> As for H, I have been so tempted by Lyon, & Geneva. I don't see a lot of threads on wallets, but I almost always 'need' one when I get a new bag. Am I alone in this?




 they ran out of stock super fast last time.  

Lyon is small but well-stocked. And Geneva is where I go  I have the Kelly wallet and love it. You may also like it as well.


----------



## blueberryjam

kewave said:


> Got a 10 motifs Malachite Alhambra from VCA Place Vendome to mix & match with White MOP.



Congrats *kewave*! Saw your reveal in the other thread.  Both your necklaces are amazing!


----------



## lovely64

I saw this ring a few years ago and I have not been able to forget it. Yesterday I went to my jeweler and it was still there! I could not resist it any longer, and the RS was love at first sight.


----------



## Ccc1

lovely64 said:


> I saw this ring a few years ago and I have not been able to forget it. Yesterday I went to my jeweler and it was still there! I could not resist it any longer, and the RS was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092621
> 
> View attachment 3092622
> 
> View attachment 3092624


Lovely 64 - I could understand why you can't forget the ring, it's so unique 
You've the biggest & beautiful RS collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lovely64

Ccc1 said:


> Lovely 64 - I could understand why you can't forget the ring, it's so unique
> You've the biggest & beautiful RS collection. Thanks for posting.




Thank you dear!

I was really surprised that they still had it! They only ever had this one ring! I am glad most people where I live don't have the same taste as I do, lol!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> I saw this ring a few years ago and I have not been able to forget it. Yesterday I went to my jeweler and it was still there! I could not resist it any longer, and the RS was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092621
> 
> View attachment 3092622
> 
> View attachment 3092624




Lovely, what a beauty. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenchfries

Louis vuitton capucines mm in rose litchi


----------



## Sarah_sarah

frenchfries said:


> Louis vuitton capucines mm in rose litchi




[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] rose litchi is Beautiful.


----------



## tonkamama

*So happy that I finally found her!  Chanel 15B Caviar RED!  The color is true red, prettier IRL.    *


----------



## Vitamina H

lovely64 said:


> I saw this ring a few years ago and I have not been able to forget it. Yesterday I went to my jeweler and it was still there! I could not resist it any longer, and the RS was love at first sight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092621
> 
> View attachment 3092622
> 
> View attachment 3092624



I love your beautiful new ring, *Lovely*! How sweet and stunning on you, dear! You truly have the most amazing RS collection! Love your latest! 



frenchfries said:


> Louis vuitton capucines mm in rose litchi



Such an amazing color, *frenchfries*! Rose litchi makes me happy and happy for you to have this little sweetie in your collection!


----------



## Vitamina H

tonkamama said:


> *So happy that I finally found her!  Chanel 15B Caviar RED!  The color is true red, prettier IRL.    *



Such a gorgeous and classic beauty! Love it!


----------



## lovely64

Vitamina H said:


> I love your beautiful new ring, *Lovely*! How sweet and stunning on you, dear! You truly have the most amazing RS collection! Love your latest!
> 
> 
> 
> Such an amazing color, *frenchfries*! Rose litchi makes me happy and happy for you to have this little sweetie in your collection!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## lovely64

Calf hair leopard Valentino's


----------



## lovely64

tonkamama said:


> *So happy that I finally found her!  Chanel 15B Caviar RED!  The color is true red, prettier IRL.    *




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what does 15B stand for?


----------



## tonkamama

Vitamina H said:


> Such a gorgeous and classic beauty! Love it!



Thank you Vitamina H!  



lovely64 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what does 15B stand for?



lovely64, thank you, it's from part II of 2015 Fall/Winter collection.  Love all your valentino's and Saint Laurants (I have couple pairs of SL booties on my wish list...&#128521.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

frenchfries said:


> Louis vuitton capucines mm in rose litchi


I love it so so much wow congrats


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely64 said:


> Calf hair leopard Valentino's
> 
> View attachment 3095085



Absolutely love these!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tonkamama said:


> *So happy that I finally found her!  Chanel 15B Caviar RED!  The color is true red, prettier IRL.    *




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Red Chanel is always a good idea. Congrats. 



lovely64 said:


> Calf hair leopard Valentino's
> 
> View attachment 3095085




I spy some delish Valentino's [emoji76]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Getting ready for a (hopefully not ) rainy autumn with two pairs of Burberry rain boots 

Are they too similar to keep both?


----------



## cr1stalangel

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Getting ready for a (hopefully not ) rainy autumn with two pairs of Burberry rain boots
> 
> Are they too similar to keep both?
> 
> View attachment 3096868



Well..... if you ask a man if it's too similar to keep both, the answer most probably is yes. If you ask tPF Ladies here, the answer is Nooooo.   They're different in my eyes and will serve different purpose.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

cr1stalangel said:


> Well..... if you ask a man if it's too similar to keep both, the answer most probably is yes. If you ask tPF Ladies here, the answer is Nooooo.   They're different in my eyes and will serve different purpose.




Haha, of course!!! *thumbs up* Thanks


----------



## lovely64

etoupebirkin said:


> Absolutely love these!!!




Thank you dear! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Red Chanel is always a good idea. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spy some delish Valentino's [emoji76]




Yes, thanks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## lovely64

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Vitamina H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely64, thank you, it's from part II of 2015 Fall/Winter collection.  Love all your valentino's and Saint Laurants (I have couple pairs of SL booties on my wish list...[emoji6]).




Thank you dear!! [emoji173]&#65039; I especially love my SL boots/shoes, they are so comfortable!


----------



## lovely64

I could not resist these cute Valentino's![emoji169][emoji258][emoji169][emoji258][emoji169]


----------



## lovely64

Forgot this little bugger, lol.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Getting ready for a (hopefully not ) rainy autumn with two pairs of Burberry rain boots
> 
> Are they too similar to keep both?
> 
> View attachment 3096868


All yours? Wow nice


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LOUKPEACH said:


> All yours? Wow nice




Yes, thanks. I couldn't decided which pair I wanted in store so I took them both home to try on with other clothes... Now it seems like I could use both... :S Oh my!


----------



## kewave

Thank you for your kind words on my malachite VCA purchase.

Couldn't resist this cute black calf zippy wallet from Comme des Garçons..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Thank you for your kind words on my malachite VCA purchase.
> 
> Couldn't resist this cute black calf zippy wallet from Comme des Garçons..



Love this pic, *kewave*!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My new baby! She is F A S T !!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

kewave said:


> Thank you for your kind words on my malachite VCA purchase.
> 
> Couldn't resist this cute black calf zippy wallet from Comme des Garçons..



Both are quite pretty!!! Congratulations! Love VCA.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's gorgeous, EB!  Enjoy!


----------



## barbie444

I purchased the Pochette Metis last week. I haven't purchased any LV bags in years but I saw this and loved it. I was looking for a simpler bag to wear day to day and something I could travel with that was closed it fit the  bill and it was very inexpensive.


----------



## andee

etoupebirkin said:


> My new baby! She is F A S T !!!!!


*EB,* I love it. Tell me more. I need a new car.
 Someone totaled my parked car. I was not it but had a near heart attack when I  came out of the store. Of course there was no note and no witnesses, so the  police could do nothing. Insurance paid but I am still so undecided.
Mostly, I love the color.


----------



## etoupebirkin

barbie444 said:


> I purchased the Pochette Metis last week. I haven't purchased any LV bags in years but I saw this and loved it. I was looking for a simpler bag to wear day to day and something I could travel with that was closed it fit the  bill and it was very inexpensive.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

andee said:


> *EB,* I love it. Tell me more. I need a new car.
> Someone totaled my parked car. I was not it but had a near heart attack when I  came out of the store. Of course there was no note and no witnesses, so the  police could do nothing. Insurance paid but I am still so undecided.
> Mostly, I love the color.


Andee, I just lost a big post. In essence I wanted to get an all wheel drive car that drove like a sports car. It was between the Porsche Macan or the Q5. I chose the Audi because it is a far better value, it's a bit more under the radar, and I don't want to be like my nasty/snooty SIL who drives a Porsche.

It drives like a dream. And it leaves some play money for Hermes.


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> Andee, I just lost a big post. In essence I wanted to get an all wheel drive car that drove like a sports car. It was between the Porsche Macan or the Q5. I chose the Audi because it is a far better value, it's a bit more under the radar, and I don't want to be like my nasty/snooty SIL who drives a Porsche.
> 
> It drives like a dream. And it leaves some play money for Hermes.



*Andee*, I have a Q5 also (mine is diesel - we fill it up about 1x/3 weeks) and we love it!  We were looking at Porsche at first, but for less money, you get a whole lot more standard with the Audi.  And it drives so smooth...   Congrats on your new car, *etoupebirkin*!


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> My new baby! She is F A S T !!!!!



LOVE!! Congrats! I am eyeing it too but not quite there to pull a trigger yet.


----------



## Rami00

kewave said:


> Got a 10 motifs Malachite Alhambra from VCA Place Vendome to mix & match with White MOP.



How pretty!! I dont own any piece yet but love the malachite and mop from VCA. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

barbie444 said:


> I purchased the Pochette Metis last week. I haven't purchased any LV bags in years but I saw this and loved it. I was looking for a simpler bag to wear day to day and something I could travel with that was closed it fit the  bill and it was very inexpensive.



This bag looks beautiful on. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

barbie444 said:


> I purchased the Pochette Metis last week. I haven't purchased any LV bags in years but I saw this and loved it. I was looking for a simpler bag to wear day to day and something I could travel with that was closed it fit the  bill and it was very inexpensive.




I really like her and I am not a LV fan. She looks great. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji5]&#65039; I hope they have her in my store would love to see her IRL.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks I am not a LV person either, after you buy Hermes its hard to go back to anything else, but this it a great little bag fits everything andits nnot  too in your face. 


Sarah_sarah said:


> I really like her and I am not a LV fan. She looks great. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji5]&#65039; I hope they have her in my store would love to see her IRL.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks rami! I'm drooling over your new B


Rami00 said:


> This bag looks beautiful on. Congrats!


----------



## barbie444

Thank You!


etoupebirkin said:


> Beautiful!!!


----------



## sonaale

barbie444 said:


> I purchased the Pochette Metis last week. I haven't purchased any LV bags in years but I saw this and loved it. I was looking for a simpler bag to wear day to day and something I could travel with that was closed it fit the  bill and it was very inexpensive.



Love it!


----------



## lovely64

Stella McCartney wool jacket [emoji173]&#65039; I can't wait!


----------



## hclubfan

lovely64 said:


> Stella McCartney wool jacket [emoji173]&#65039; I can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 3119162
> 
> View attachment 3119163



Ahhhhhh, I absolutely LOVE this lovely64, and may need to be your twin!! Can't wait to see your modeling pics


----------



## Moirai

Chanel mini and Valentino sandals


----------



## QuelleFromage

Moirai said:


> Chanel mini and Valentino sandals


I love that mini! It's the one Chanel bag I need as my WOC just does not hold enough. Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

QuelleFromage said:


> I love that mini! It's the one Chanel bag I need as my WOC just does not hold enough. Congrats!



Yes, you must get one. I love mine. Great classy crossbody bag.


----------



## lovely64

hclubfan said:


> Ahhhhhh, I absolutely LOVE this lovely64, and may need to be your twin!! Can't wait to see your modeling pics


Thank you sweetie! I hope it will arrive tomorrow or Tuesday at the lates. I will post a mod picture for you! I feel it will be an amazing pre-fall jacket that will never go out of style. I think you should hurry before they sell out (I think there are only very few sizes left)


----------



## lovely64

Moirai said:


> Chanel mini and Valentino sandals


Love the mini! I got one in patent when I was in Paris last month


----------



## hclubfan

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! I hope it will arrive tomorrow or Tuesday at the lates. I will post a mod picture for you! I feel it will be an amazing pre-fall jacket that will never go out of style. I think you should hurry before they sell out (I think there are only very few sizes left)



I completely agree with you lovely64...I'm off to see if I can find one in my size!


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> Love the mini! I got one in patent when I was in Paris last month



Congrats on getting yours in the City of Light! It's extra special.


----------



## Moirai

I like pairing my non-H black/white Ferragamo with BBK.


----------



## lovely64

Moirai said:


> Congrats on getting yours in the City of Light! It's extra special.




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

hclubfan said:


> I completely agree with you lovely64...I'm off to see if I can find one in my size!




I bought mine from NAP but I just saw they have it on brownsfashion too and more sizes available [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AudreyHFan

I was looking for this thread! Got my first PS.


----------



## Moirai

AudreyHFan said:


> I was looking for this thread! Got my first PS.
> 
> View attachment 3120179



Congrats! Gorgeous color and nice size for pop of color.


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> I like pairing my non-H black/white Ferragamo with BBK.



Moirai, perfect pairing )


----------



## ari

Chanel Dress and ballerinas


----------



## ari

Another dress from Chanel ))


----------



## ari

Ballerina


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Moirai, perfect pairing )



Thank you, ari!



ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas





ari said:


> Another dress from Chanel ))





ari said:


> Ballerina



Gosh, you look gorgeous! I especially like the first dress. I want to raid your closet


----------



## agneau88

ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas







ari said:


> Ballerina




You look so pretty and elegant. Love the dress and ballerinas!


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas


That is a gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## birkin10600

ari said:


> Another dress from Chanel ))



You look stunning, gorgeous as always! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

Latest purchased VCA turquoise vintage alhambra earrings. My VCA turquoise collection (third photo) Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas







ari said:


> Another dress from Chanel ))







ari said:


> Ballerina




These are all beautiful and classic!


----------



## vivelebag

ari said:


> Ballerina




Exquisite shoes!


----------



## frenchfries

Louis vuitton tournon in python


----------



## andee

[QUOTE*:*;29130957]I love that mini! It's the one Chanel bag I need as my WOC just does not hold enough. Congrats![/QUOTE]
What is a WOC?


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ari!
> 
> 
> Gosh, you look gorgeous! I especially like the first dress. I want to raid your closet


Thank You* Moirai* feel invited!



agneau88 said:


> You look so pretty and elegant. Love the dress and ballerinas!


*agneau* Thank You!



bluenavy said:


> That is a gorgeous dress!!!


*bluenavy*, Thank You



birkin10600 said:


> You look stunning, gorgeous as always! &#128525;


*birkin* Thank You!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> Latest purchased VCA turquoise vintage alhambra earrings. My VCA turquoise collection (third photo) Thanks for letting me share!


Ohhh, beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG love it Birkin! and this blue next to your skin, just gorgeous!
major congrats!


----------



## Moirai

birkin10600 said:


> Latest purchased VCA turquoise vintage alhambra earrings. My VCA turquoise collection (third photo) Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful elegant jewelry. You have great taste!



frenchfries said:


> Louis vuitton tournon in python



Gorgeous grey and leather. Congrats!



andee said:


> [QUOTE*:*;29130957]I love that mini! It's the one Chanel bag I need as my WOC just does not hold enough. Congrats!


What is a WOC?[/QUOTE]

WOC is Chanel's Wallet On a Chain.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas





ari said:


> Another dress from Chanel ))





ari said:


> Ballerina



Wow! Wow! Wow! Ari, you have impeccable taste!


----------



## MSO13

Celine Medium Classic Box in Red! I ordered this the day I found out that my Kelly had arrived and while I could have returned it (imagine that? ) I decided to just go for it and bring it with me and Miss Kelly to Ban Island. I'm so glad I did, it's really chic, a perfect size and the strap can be adjusted super short like the Constance Cartable which I love but I missed out on. The leather feels similar to my H Box boots. (the hardware is gold, it's just got plastic on it)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Celine Medium Classic Box in Red! I ordered this the day I found out that my Kelly had arrived and while I could have returned it (imagine that? ) I decided to just go for it and bring it with me and Miss Kelly to Ban Island. I'm so glad I did, it's really chic, a perfect size and the strap can be adjusted super short like the Constance Cartable which I love but I missed out on. The leather feels similar to my H Box boots. (the hardware is gold, it's just got plastic on it)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



It's perfect. Was looking at these too. Enjoy this and Miss Kelly on Ban Island!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

frenchfries said:


> Louis vuitton tournon in python




This is stunning!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas


You look gorgeous!
Truly Chanel RTW is one of a kind


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> It's perfect. Was looking at these too. Enjoy this and Miss Kelly on Ban Island!



Thank you, I need to take a photo-it's a perfect match for my Rouge H gator CDC! 

They're definitely worth a look, I'm obsessed with the inside details and design.


----------



## ari

Hanna Flaneur said:


> You look gorgeous!
> Truly Chanel RTW is one of a kind



Thank you Hanna Flaneur !


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Ari, you have impeccable taste!



Thank you Rami !


----------



## whimsic

ari said:


> Chanel Dress and ballerinas



Stunning!


----------



## lovely64

Love my new Stella Mccartney jacket but I might need a smaller size even though it's an oversized blanket model [emoji173]&#65039; happy Saturday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji126]


----------



## 30gold

Lovely64, I wanna raid your closet!!!!!


----------



## M0DW4N483

MrsOwen3 said:


> Celine Medium Classic Box in Red! I ordered this the day I found out that my Kelly had arrived and while I could have returned it (imagine that? ) I decided to just go for it and bring it with me and Miss Kelly to Ban Island. I'm so glad I did, it's really chic, a perfect size and the strap can be adjusted super short like the Constance Cartable which I love but I missed out on. The leather feels similar to my H Box boots. (the hardware is gold, it's just got plastic on it)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congratulations for that beautiful Celine box. How would u compare it to Constance?


----------



## MSO13

M0DW4N483 said:


> Congratulations for that beautiful Celine box. How would u compare it to Constance?



Thank you!

I don't have a Constance but it's similar in size to the 24cm. The inside is better designed in my opinion with several pockets and a zipper compartment and is very buttery lambskin. I don't like the big H on Constance but I really wanted the Cartable which was limited production in 13/14' and had a less conspicuous H. The price of Celine is pretty friendly in comparison to H and I wouldn't rule out another Box in an exotic someday. The SAs in my local H were admiring it, it is very well made.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I don't have a Constance but it's similar in size to the 24cm. The inside is better designed in my opinion with several pockets and a zipper compartment and is very buttery lambskin. I don't like the big H on Constance but I really wanted the Cartable which was limited production in 13/14' and had a less conspicuous H. The price of Celine is pretty friendly in comparison to H and I wouldn't rule out another Box in an exotic someday. The SAs in my local H were admiring it, it is very well made.



I agree with some of the points. The Celine really is tempting. I have seen the Cartable IRL, although the H is smaller ( and the huge Constance clasp is both a fantastic closure but also it's downfall for me) the entire bag is quite big and not inconspicuous haha!


----------



## Maedi

lovely64 said:


> Love my new Stella Mccartney jacket but I might need a smaller size even though it's an oversized blanket model [emoji173]&#65039; happy Saturday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji126]
> 
> View attachment 3125592



I am a huge fan of these types of jackets and love this with your Chanel bag.


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> I agree with some of the points. The Celine really is tempting. I have seen the Cartable IRL, although the H is smaller ( and the huge Constance clasp is both a fantastic closure but also it's downfall for me) the entire bag is quite big and not inconspicuous haha!



I realize I'm contrary-I love the giant Cartable with it's big old H but on the smaller Constance, belt kits and Clic Clacs I can't do it 

I adore the short strap of the Cartable and perhaps one day I'll find the sable/rouge H bag in the resale market that I fell in love with but for now, I'm very content!


----------



## emilyrosie

ari said:


> Ballerina


Oh WOW! Impeccable taste, so chic and elegant.


----------



## lovely64

Star chucks[emoji170][emoji93][emoji170]


----------



## lovely64

Maedi said:


> I am a huge fan of these types of jackets and love this with your Chanel bag.




Thank you sweetie![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## lovely64

30gold said:


> Lovely64, I wanna raid your closet!!!!!




Lol, thanks[emoji28][emoji28][emoji23][emoji120]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

lovely64 said:


> Love my new Stella Mccartney jacket but I might need a smaller size even though it's an oversized blanket model [emoji173]&#65039; happy Saturday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji126]
> 
> View attachment 3125592


Love the white jeans + t-shirt combo. Unfortunately I could never pull it off


----------



## Love_Couture

Please meet Ms. Kaila.  She is a bear from PRADA.  I saw her the other day when I was shopping with my bag.  Her outfit and the hardware color match my Birkin perfectly.  She is now my bag buddy.  Thank you for let me share.


----------



## Camaro Chic

My new to me eBay steal-- Chanel Cambon


----------



## Precious Happy

Camaro Chic said:


> My new to me eBay steal-- Chanel Cambon





Oooooohhh so lovely! Very elegant. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> Star chucks[emoji170][emoji93][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3135092



You are so cool and chic!



Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Ms. Kaila.  She is a bear from PRADA.  I saw her the other day when I was shopping with my bag.  Her outfit and the hardware color match my Birkin perfectly.  She is now my bag buddy.  Thank you for let me share.



Ms Kaila is a cutie and a perfect match. 



Camaro Chic said:


> My new to me eBay steal-- Chanel Cambon



Congrats on lovely Chanel!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Ms. Kaila.  She is a bear from PRADA.  I saw her the other day when I was shopping with my bag.  Her outfit and the hardware color match my Birkin perfectly.  She is now my bag buddy.  Thank you for let me share.


TOO CUTE


----------



## Love_Couture

Hanna Flaneur said:


> TOO CUTE



Thank you. I am finding another buddy for my new K... Have a good day.


----------



## klynneann

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Ms. Kaila.  She is a bear from PRADA.  I saw her the other day when I was shopping with my bag.  Her outfit and the hardware color match my Birkin perfectly.  She is now my bag buddy.  Thank you for let me share.



She really does match perfectly, and she's so cute!  I love that you call her a bag buddy. 



Camaro Chic said:


> My new to me eBay steal-- Chanel Cambon



I wish I was as good as you are at getting steals lol!    Lovely!


----------



## Rami00

Finally it's mine


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine



Gorgeous! Mod pics, pretty please with your B or K.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Mod pics, pretty please with your B or K.



Thank you :kiss: I hope you are truly enjoying yours. 

I'll definitely add mod pics.


----------



## Baglover121

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine




Beautiful,


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Ms. Kaila.  She is a bear from PRADA.  I saw her the other day when I was shopping with my bag.  Her outfit and the hardware color match my Birkin perfectly.  She is now my bag buddy.  Thank you for let me share.


 
perfect match, very cute


----------



## bluenavy

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine




very gorgeous


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

I'm a huge fan of cashmere  so when the Out Net sold Brunello Cucinelli for the very first time, I snatched those two classic-cut sweaters in summer colours to brighten my winter


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine


Burberry coats are worth every penny. Lovely and never go out of style. Great buy!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine



Rami, I have the exact same Burberry trench, and I love it today every bit as much as I loved it when I bought it 7 years ago!! You will wear this forever (and it will look gorgeous with your new black birkin)


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Rami, I have the exact same Burberry trench, and I love it today every bit as much as I loved it when I bought it 7 years ago!! You will wear this forever (and it will look gorgeous with your new black birkin)


I am so glad to hear that. Thank you :kiss:
Hopefully.. I'd get over the price tag soon lol. Everything seem to keep going up in price... A lil too fast.


Hanna Flaneur said:


> Burberry coats are worth every penny. Lovely and never go out of style. Great buy!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I'm a huge fan of cashmere  so when the Out Net sold Brunello Cucinelli for the very first time, I snatched those two classic-cut sweaters in summer colours to brighten my winter


great colors


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I'm a huge fan of cashmere  so when the Out Net sold Brunello Cucinelli for the very first time, I snatched those two classic-cut sweaters in summer colours to brighten my winter




Very cute colors! Cosy


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest; things from Burberry.


----------



## Moirai

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I'm a huge fan of cashmere  so when the Out Net sold Brunello Cucinelli for the very first time, I snatched those two classic-cut sweaters in summer colours to brighten my winter



Pretty colors and nice style too.




ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; things from Burberry.
> 
> View attachment 3139395
> View attachment 3139396
> View attachment 3139397
> View attachment 3139398
> View attachment 3139399



Nice haul! Love the blanket. Is it the same one seen on celebrities with their initials on it? Burberry makes great fitting coat, this looks great on you.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Pretty colors and nice style too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! Love the blanket. Is it the same one seen on celebrities with their initials on it? Burberry makes great fitting coat, this looks great on you.




Thank you very much! You can order your initials on some wraps and scarves from the webshop but I didn't check if this was one of those items since I didn't want that.. I think this is the "classic" wrap, they have it in 8 colors I think


----------



## Moirai

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you very much! You can order your initials on some wraps and scarves from the webshop but I didn't check if this was one of those items since I didn't want that.. I think this is the "classic" wrap, they have it in 8 colors I think



Thank you. I saw your other wrap too, with the fringes. That's pretty too.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Thank you. I saw your other wrap too, with the fringes. That's pretty too.




Oh, how sweet, thank you!


----------



## agneau88

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; things from Burberry.
> 
> View attachment 3139395
> View attachment 3139396
> View attachment 3139397
> View attachment 3139398
> View attachment 3139399




Very cool. I like the cape.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; things from Burberry.
> 
> View attachment 3139395
> View attachment 3139396
> View attachment 3139397
> View attachment 3139398
> View attachment 3139399


Saw your reveal on the Burberry forum and loved everything you got! congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Saw your reveal on the Burberry forum and loved everything you got! congrats!







agneau88 said:


> Very cool. I like the cape.




Thanks!


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine


Yay! Can't wait to see stunning mod pics


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have a pile but these are my favorites for this month. Acne and NO.21 sweaters.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; things from Burberry.
> 
> View attachment 3139395
> View attachment 3139396
> View attachment 3139397
> View attachment 3139398
> View attachment 3139399




It's beautiful. I am also thinking of getting the poncho in colour blue. It seems so warm and comfy. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Finally it's mine




Timeless piece. [emoji257]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have a pile but these are my favorites for this month. Acne and NO.21 sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140671
> View attachment 3140672


Love them both!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sarah_sarah said:


> It's beautiful. I am also thinking of getting the poncho in colour blue. It seems so warm and comfy. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]




Thank you! Yes, I think you should, it's super comfy


----------



## minismurf04

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have a pile but these are my favorites for this month. Acne and NO.21 sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140671
> View attachment 3140672




Love the grey sweater..do you by any chance have link to order? Tia!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have a pile but these are my favorites for this month. Acne and NO.21 sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140671
> View attachment 3140672



This grey sweater looks soooo cozy....


----------



## Sarah_sarah

minismurf04 said:


> Love the grey sweater..do you by any chance have link to order? Tia!




It's the jacy sweater by acne studios. I got it via NAP.  It is all sold out. They have it on the Acne studios http://www.acnestudios.com/jacy-l-rib-grey-melange.html

Matches has the darker coloured one
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/1019773


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> This grey sweater looks soooo cozy....




Thank you dear [emoji175] the NO.21 is really really warm though.


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you dear [emoji175] the NO.21 is really really warm though.



Perfect for Fall


----------



## rainneday

I have a mini Non-H reveal...It was my anniversary yesterday and well...this happened...


----------



## rainneday

It is a size 25, I have been wanting one for some time (I broke my bag ban to get this! Or DH did!) In Hawaii they are 5% cheaper than where we live and the tax is only 4%, compared to our 10%. It is a lovely present and I am enjoying trying it out! Also, I am 5' 9" and the 25 suits me well, additionally there is plenty of room left in it once I have filled it with my things.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rainneday said:


> It is a size 25, I have been wanting one for some time (I broke my bag ban to get this! Or DH did!) In Hawaii they are 5% cheaper than where we live and the tax is only 4%, compared to our 10%. It is a lovely present and I am enjoying trying it out! Also, I am 5' 9" and the 25 suits me well, additionally there is plenty of room left in it once I have filled it with my things.


Very cute and classic LV congrats


----------



## minismurf04

Sarah_sarah said:


> It's the jacy sweater by acne studios. I got it via NAP.  It is all sold out. They have it on the Acne studios http://www.acnestudios.com/jacy-l-rib-grey-melange.html
> 
> Matches has the darker coloured one
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/1019773




Thanks so much! I just looked it up and yea grey one is sold out on Saks..debating if I'd like it in navy! lol..it looks great on you! Btw, does European size run smaller than us size? Tks!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> I have a mini Non-H reveal...It was my anniversary yesterday and well...this happened...




It looks really good on you and you can use the strap. We were talking about LV, DH must have a 6th sense. I swear. He is so sweet. [emoji173]And he doesn't have a bag ban so you can use his points. Enjoy it my dear. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

minismurf04 said:


> Thanks so much! I just looked it up and yea grey one is sold out on Saks..debating if I'd like it in navy! lol..it looks great on you! Btw, does European size run smaller than us size? Tks!




I would try the acne official website. They still had it when I checked. If you want the grey look, you can find Joseph has nice grey sweaters too. If you like the acne look, in navy it will look also great. To me it runs true to size. Acne runs a bit small though with the jeans I have. But it should be fine with their knits. [emoji5]&#65039; PM me if you need more info. I am a sweater addict this fall. 

Sorry OP, back on topic.


----------



## rainneday

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very cute and classic LV congrats



Thank you!  I am delighted by it!



Sarah_sarah said:


> It looks really good on you and you can use the strap. We were talking about LV, DH must have a 6th sense. I swear. He is so sweet. [emoji173]And he doesn't have a bag ban so you can use his points. Enjoy it my dear. [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you! Yes, the strap is wonderful  I know, we were! This is really the only LV bag that I have not been able to get out of my head. I like that I can wear it in the winter and not freak out about rain, and it is small enough to carry by the handles too!

ETA DH bought it with me. We were out on our little anniversary date last night and he really wanted to buy me something to remember our trip by, too. He was thinking a Tiffany Key, but then we wandered into LV just to see if I still liked this size...and the rest is history!


----------



## Love_Couture

It's sprinkling outside. I am hiding my B inside my bag (yet another favorite brand of mine) [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> It's sprinkling outside. I am hiding my B inside my bag (yet another favorite brand of mine) [emoji299]&#65039;
> View attachment 3143892
> View attachment 3143893



Little Twin Stars!'y favorite too!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> It's the jacy sweater by acne studios. I got it via NAP.  It is all sold out. They have it on the Acne studios http://www.acnestudios.com/jacy-l-rib-grey-melange.html
> 
> Matches has the darker coloured one
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/1019773


Is it soft? I find Acne knits are usually so itchy, but it looks lovely!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Thank you!  I am delighted by it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, the strap is wonderful  I know, we were! This is really the only LV bag that I have not been able to get out of my head. I like that I can wear it in the winter and not freak out about rain, and it is small enough to carry by the handles too!
> 
> ETA DH bought it with me. We were out on our little anniversary date last night and he really wanted to buy me something to remember our trip by, too. He was thinking a Tiffany Key, but then we wandered into LV just to see if I still liked this size...and the rest is history!




I love the story. [emoji5]&#65039; such a good memory LV brings. [emoji93] love it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

QuelleFromage said:


> Is it soft? I find Acne knits are usually so itchy, but it looks lovely!




 Thanks. This one shields from wind and it works great. I use always a shirt beneath. And it doesn't bother me. It is not soft like NO21 which is super soft but delicate. I think you may like it. [emoji178]


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the story. [emoji5]&#65039; such a good memory LV brings. [emoji93] love it.



:kiss:


----------



## LaenaLovely

This chanel sweater came home from Paris with me!  So excited to wear it!


----------



## rainneday

LaenaLovely said:


> This chanel sweater came home from Paris with me!  So excited to wear it!



So pretty, is this a sweater-dress?


----------



## LaenaLovely

rainneday said:


> So pretty, is this a sweater-dress?




Just a top.  I wish they made it in a dress version.  I love chanel knits.  So easy and chic.  My pic does make it look long...I need to work on my iPhone photo skills


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> This chanel sweater came home from Paris with me!  So excited to wear it!



Oh! I love this sweater, I saw one and it was black with cream heart (reverse the color of yours).  Congratulations!  Now, I want one.......... Have a wonderful day.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Oh! I love this sweater, I saw one and it was black with cream heart (reverse the color of yours).  Congratulations!  Now, I want one.......... Have a wonderful day.




Thank you LoVe Couture!  They also had it in navy and grey...which was really stunning too.  If you get one please share. Hope we will be opposite twinning soon.


----------



## rainneday

LaenaLovely said:


> Just a top.  I wish they made it in a dress version.  I love chanel knits.  So easy and chic.  My pic does make it look long...I need to work on my iPhone photo skills



Love it either way!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LaenaLovely said:


> This chanel sweater came home from Paris with me!  So excited to wear it!




So cute. Love it. [emoji178]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> So cute. Love it. [emoji178]



Thank you Sarah!  Love your red b in your avatar pic


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you Sarah!  Love your red b in your avatar pic




Thank you Laena [emoji5]&#65039; it is the RC and a black in the background.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726




Very elegant!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Very elegant!




Thank you. [emoji170]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726


So nice


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726


----------



## Love_Couture

My new Chanel platforms. So glad platforms are back. Perfect for not-so-tall girl like me. [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726



Wow!!!! Great shoes !&#128149;&#128536;&#128525;&#128158;&#128150;


----------



## Bobmops

Here some non -H bprecents I got !) 
Not sure about padded shoulders....


----------



## Bobmops

And a shirt....
I think they will be shipped back to shop and bought H staff instead &#128514;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726




Love love love!!!  And practical too bc they aren't sky high heels


----------



## lovely64

Missoni pants a/w season[emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## Bobmops

lovely64 said:


> Missoni pants a/w season[emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3150574



Wow! Thats pop of color !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LOUKPEACH said:


> So nice




Thank you [emoji170]



Rami00 said:


>




Merci [emoji178]



Bobmops said:


> Wow!!!! Great shoes ![emoji177][emoji8][emoji7][emoji179][emoji178]




Thank you so much [emoji93][emoji178][emoji133]



LaenaLovely said:


> Love love love!!!  And practical too bc they aren't sky high heels




Merci [emoji5]&#65039; they are patent leather which is a bit rigid and will need some getting use to. [emoji175]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bobmops said:


> And a shirt....
> 
> I think they will be shipped back to shop and bought H staff instead [emoji23]




I like the white shirt. It looks nice. Jackets with padded shoulders can either look great or not. It depends on you and if you like the look [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Missoni pants a/w season[emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3150574




Missoni is always a good idea [emoji254]


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> I like the white shirt. It looks nice. Jackets with padded shoulders can either look great or not. It depends on you and if you like the look [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you Sarah_sarah for your comment. It's disappointing,actually the way it fit ... It's going back to shop ..


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Sarah_sarah for your comment. It's disappointing,actually the way it fit ... It's going back to shop ..




Bobmops, it's good you tried it. Sometimes it works, most of the time these jackets never work on me.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lovely64 said:


> Missoni pants a/w season[emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3150574


Beautiful and chic


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726


Those are lovely. Sometimes I forget that CHL even makes flat shoes


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

rainneday said:


> I have a mini Non-H reveal...It was my anniversary yesterday and well...this happened...


My very first designer bag  Still love it, still use it


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Love_Couture said:


> It's sprinkling outside. I am hiding my B inside my bag (yet another favorite brand of mine) [emoji299]&#65039;
> View attachment 3143892
> View attachment 3143893


I do the exact same thing! The second it starts raining Ms B goes into envirosax... and sometimes when I have to use a metro/subway and it's particularly crowded


----------



## rainneday

Hanna Flaneur said:


> My very first designer bag  Still love it, still use it



Aww that's great to hear! I have been using it non-stop since I bought it. It's so easy and goes with everything.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Those are lovely. Sometimes I forget that CHL even makes flat shoes




I have some of his flats. I do like them. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

Eek, just catching up on this thread!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I have a pile but these are my favorites for this month. Acne and NO.21 sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140671
> View attachment 3140672



These cozy sweaters look perfect for winter!



rainneday said:


> I have a mini Non-H reveal...It was my anniversary yesterday and well...this happened...





rainneday said:


> It is a size 25, I have been wanting one for some time (I broke my bag ban to get this! Or DH did!) In Hawaii they are 5% cheaper than where we live and the tax is only 4%, compared to our 10%. It is a lovely present and I am enjoying trying it out! Also, I am 5' 9" and the 25 suits me well, additionally there is plenty of room left in it once I have filled it with my things.



So nice!  Your DH is a sweetie.  Happy Anniversary again!



LaenaLovely said:


> This chanel sweater came home from Paris with me!  So excited to wear it!



Very pretty!


----------



## klynneann

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got a pair of brogues. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149726



I love lace-ups - so pretty!


----------



## Keren16

Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage


Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
I told her I would not


----------



## Love_Couture

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3156329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage
> View attachment 3156331
> 
> Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
> I told her I would not




I like the Pochette. It's very cute. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Gemmathilde

Wow! These are super cool, where did you get them?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

klynneann said:


> I love lace-ups - so pretty!




Thank you. [emoji173]&#65039; I had to walk in them for a bit to get them all comfy.


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3156329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage
> View attachment 3156331
> 
> Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
> I told her I would not


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3156329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage
> View attachment 3156331
> 
> Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
> I told her I would not






Lovelove your LV Pochette


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> I like the Pochette. It's very cute. Thank you very much for sharing.







periogirl28 said:


>







pinkmacaroon said:


> Lovelove your LV Pochette




Thanks!  It's not H so I feel differently about it.  Still seems nice.  I just take it as a fun thing.  Not serious


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3156329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage
> View attachment 3156331
> 
> Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
> I told her I would not




I didn't see this. It is so cute and fun. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3156329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage
> View attachment 3156331
> 
> Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
> I told her I would not



I realllly love these. I saw some items with this design in Hawaii and have been thinking of them every since! Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

Sarah_sarah said:


> I didn't see this. It is so cute and fun. [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you!  There are so many great Hermes threads to read it is easy to overlook this one[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

rainneday said:


> I realllly love these. I saw some items with this design in Hawaii and have been thinking of them every since! Congrats!




Thank you.  I saw these also a few weeks ago.  Did not think too much about it.  Suddenly decided  ... I want one!  [emoji41]


----------



## rainneday

Keren16 said:


> Thank you.  I saw these also a few weeks ago.  Did not think too much about it.  Suddenly decided  ... I want one!  [emoji41]



 This is what I am experiencing! haha...


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Chanel bags... ...


----------



## MSO13

New with tags Chanel cashmere sweater coat from the Paris Dallas collection found on E Bay, this is so incredibly cozy! thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## TankerToad

My newest evening gown &#128153;


----------



## etoile de mer

TankerToad said:


> My newest evening gown &#128153;



Love midnight blue for evening wear, very elegant!


----------



## etoile de mer

In love with my new Sami Lapland leather bracelets!


----------



## minismurf04

MrsOwen3 said:


> New with tags Chanel cashmere sweater coat from the Paris Dallas collection found on E Bay, this is so incredibly cozy! thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3165588
> 
> View attachment 3165589




O my that cost is amazing! Need some mod pics mrsowen!


----------



## MSO13

minismurf04 said:


> O my that cost is amazing! Need some mod pics mrsowen!




Thank you! Soon I hope, it got really warm here but the minute it cools off again I'm ready!


----------



## MSO13

TankerToad said:


> My newest evening gown [emoji170]




Gorgeous color, what bag will you carry with it?


----------



## Moirai

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3156329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pochette Evasion because it's cute & the image is part of LV heritage
> View attachment 3156331
> 
> Ms Evie says it's ok but not to make a habit of it.
> I told her I would not



This is so cute. Love the touch of orange on it. The last part is 




pinkmacaroon said:


> Chanel bags... ...



Beautiful grey Chanel!




MrsOwen3 said:


> New with tags Chanel cashmere sweater coat from the Paris Dallas collection found on E Bay, this is so incredibly cozy! thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3165588
> 
> View attachment 3165589



Beautiful coat! Waiting for mod pics 




TankerToad said:


> My newest evening gown &#128153;



What a gorgeous gown! Beautiful color. Love the shoes too.




etoile de mer said:


> In love with my new Sami Lapland leather bracelets!



This looks so intricate and unique. Lovely!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> My newest evening gown &#128153;



You have such exquisite taste. Now to really go for broke (literally!) How about these gorgy Verdura Sapphire and Diamond Raja earrings.
 They look mighty pretty.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Thank you Moirai!! &#128516;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pinkmacaroon said:


> Chanel bags... ...




I love the colour. She is a beauty. [emoji169]



MrsOwen3 said:


> New with tags Chanel cashmere sweater coat from the Paris Dallas collection found on E Bay, this is so incredibly cozy! thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3165588
> 
> View attachment 3165589




Amazing find. Congrats [emoji170]



TankerToad said:


> My newest evening gown [emoji170]




This is indeed a beautiful gown. I am sure you will sparkle with her. A cinderella moment only at midnight you get to keep your gown. [emoji178][emoji257]



etoile de mer said:


> In love with my new Sami Lapland leather bracelets!




I really like the bracelets. I wonder if they ship internationally. I need to check. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Thank uu Sarah_sarah! &#128516;


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> You have such exquisite taste. Now to really go for broke (literally!) How about these gorgy Verdura Sapphire and Diamond Raja earrings.
> They look mighty pretty.



I am drooling. SO PRETTY!


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> New with tags Chanel cashmere sweater coat from the Paris Dallas collection found on E Bay, this is so incredibly cozy! thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3165588
> 
> View attachment 3165589


OMG! Mrs Owen3 I would love to see a mod shot of that gorgeous beauty. 



TankerToad said:


> My newest evening gown &#128153;


Your ladies are killing me with awesome Friday eye candy. You picked such a beautiful color for an evening gown.


----------



## etoile de mer

Moirai said:


> This looks so intricate and unique. Lovely!



Thank you, *Moirai*!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I really like the bracelets. I wonder if they ship internationally. I need to check. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, *Sarah_sarah*! The craftsperson I purchased from on Etsy was TjekijasDesign. She ships internationally and was adorable to deal with!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> This is so cute. Love the touch of orange on it. The last part is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful grey Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coat! Waiting for mod pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous gown! Beautiful color. Love the shoes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so intricate and unique. Lovely!







Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the colour. She is a beauty. [emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing find. Congrats [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is indeed a beautiful gown. I am sure you will sparkle with her. A cinderella moment only at midnight you get to keep your gown. [emoji178][emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the bracelets. I wonder if they ship internationally. I need to check. [emoji173]&#65039;







Rami00 said:


> OMG! Mrs Owen3 I would love to see a mod shot of that gorgeous beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ladies are killing me with awesome Friday eye candy. You picked such a beautiful color for an evening gown.




mod shot ladies! it's too warm today for it but I feel like I'm coming down with a cold so I'm enjoying the extra warmth!


----------



## minismurf04

MrsOwen3 said:


> mod shot ladies! it's too warm today for it but I feel like I'm coming down with a cold so I'm enjoying the extra warmth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166575



Beautiful! Feel better!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> mod shot ladies! it's too warm today for it but I feel like I'm coming down with a cold so I'm enjoying the extra warmth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166575



Beautiful, MrsO! This is the first time I've seen your HAC. Looks great on you!


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> mod shot ladies! it's too warm today for it but I feel like I'm coming down with a cold so I'm enjoying the extra warmth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166575



You are a total sweetheart! Thank you for posting the pic. It's looks stunning on.

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## lovely64

DVF leopard booties and frank&eileene shirt dress[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji316]


----------



## **Chanel**

lovely64 said:


> DVF leopard booties and frank&eileene shirt dress[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172999
> 
> View attachment 3173000
> View attachment 3173001



Love the booties and the shirt dress! Congratulations dear and enjoy !


----------



## **Chanel**

I got a Gucci bird .

I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> I got a Gucci bird .
> 
> I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html



Love your Gucci birdie and your ficelle KD GHW, major congrats, *Chanel.*


----------



## loves

Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]


----------



## minismurf04

**Chanel** said:


> I got a Gucci bird .
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html




Pretty! I love your scarf! Is it current or old? I have that pug charm!! [emoji7]


----------



## lovely64

**Chanel** said:


> Love the booties and the shirt dress! Congratulations dear and enjoy !




Thank you dear! Happy Halloween [emoji317][emoji316][emoji93]


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> View attachment 3174118
> 
> 
> Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]




Love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## lovely64

**Chanel** said:


> I got a Gucci bird .
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your Gucci birdie and your ficelle KD GHW, major congrats, *Chanel.*



Thank you, *Vigee*. Happy Halloween !



loves said:


> View attachment 3174118
> 
> 
> Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]



Lovely Fendi bug, congratulations and enjoy !



minismurf04 said:


> Pretty! I love your scarf! Is it current or old? I have that pug charm!! [emoji7]



Do you mean the Gucci Guccioli silk scarves with the dogs on it? They are a few years old, I think they were from the same year as when Gucci did the Guccioli charms.
How cute that you have the pug charm. I have one too, but mine is 'Leroy', the bulldog .



lovely64 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Thank you, dear. Happy Halloween to you too .


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> DVF leopard booties and frank&eileene shirt dress[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172999
> 
> View attachment 3173000
> View attachment 3173001



Cool shirt and shoes! They look comfortable too.


----------



## Moirai

**Chanel** said:


> I got a Gucci bird .
> 
> I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html



Gucci is a beauty! Love the scarves and bracelet too.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> View attachment 3174118
> 
> 
> Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]



Cute and furry!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

loves said:


> View attachment 3174118
> 
> 
> Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]




Pretty adorable. I keep trying to go to the Fendi store and always end up at H. Maybe next time it will be my turn [emoji93] love it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> DVF leopard booties and frank&eileene shirt dress[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172999
> 
> View attachment 3173000
> View attachment 3173001




As usual beautiful pairings lovely. Love the style. [emoji166]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

**Chanel** said:


> I got a Gucci bird .
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html




Such a great item. I am sure one you will enjoy for many years to come. [emoji178]


----------



## loves

lovely64 said:


> DVF leopard booties and frank&eileene shirt dress[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172999
> 
> View attachment 3173000
> View attachment 3173001



great booties. love them~



**Chanel** said:


> I got a Gucci bird .
> 
> I just did a reveal in the Gucci forum, many more pics can be found in that thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-what-is-that-is-it-a-plane-925372.html



that is a lovely colour in ostrich!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I haven't been into Alice & Olivia in a long time as I felt the designs skewed a little too young & trendy for me, and I Had concerns about the quality. Looks like they've changed a bit. Maybe they new designers? I wound up buying a cropped top and two skirts which I absolutely love, they are surprisingly elegant on. It's the top in the first pic - it sits in just the right place so that it actually looks like one piece instead of two. [emoji177]



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> I haven't been into Alice & Olivia in a long time as I felt the designs skewed a little too young & trendy for me, and I Had concerns about the quality. Looks like they've changed a bit. Maybe they new designers? I wound up buying a cropped top and two skirts which I absolutely love, they are surprisingly elegant on. It's the top in the first pic - it sits in just the right place so that it actually looks like one piece instead of two. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3174730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174731



Beautiful top and skirts, very feminine. Love the side of the top with the hint of sexiness.


----------



## **Chanel**

Moirai said:


> Gucci is a beauty! Love the scarves and bracelet too.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Such a great item. I am sure one you will enjoy for many years to come. [emoji178]





loves said:


> great booties. love them~
> 
> that is a lovely colour in ostrich!



Thank you, ladies !



BBC said:


> I haven't been into Alice & Olivia in a long time as I felt the designs skewed a little too young & trendy for me, and I Had concerns about the quality. Looks like they've changed a bit. Maybe they new designers? I wound up buying a cropped top and two skirts which I absolutely love, they are surprisingly elegant on. It's the top in the first pic - it sits in just the right place so that it actually looks like one piece instead of two. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3174730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174731



Beautiful, elegant items. Love them!


----------



## lovely64

I am really pleased with my DvF calf hair booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; very comfortable too [emoji133]


----------



## lovely64

BBC said:


> I haven't been into Alice & Olivia in a long time as I felt the designs skewed a little too young & trendy for me, and I Had concerns about the quality. Looks like they've changed a bit. Maybe they new designers? I wound up buying a cropped top and two skirts which I absolutely love, they are surprisingly elegant on. It's the top in the first pic - it sits in just the right place so that it actually looks like one piece instead of two. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3174730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174731




Love alice & olivia[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> great booties. love them~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a lovely colour in ostrich!




Thank you beautiful loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## lovely64

Sarah_sarah said:


> As usual beautiful pairings lovely. Love the style. [emoji166]




Thank you![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji133][emoji137]


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> View attachment 3174118
> 
> 
> Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]




Love your monster[emoji83][emoji83][emoji7][emoji7]

Edit: I already commented on it! Lol, never too much monster love!![emoji83][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji83][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Moirai said:


> Cool shirt and shoes! They look comfortable too.




Thank you, they are![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji137]


----------



## loves

lovely64 said:


> Love your monster[emoji83][emoji83][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Edit: I already commented on it! Lol, never too much monster love!![emoji83][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji83][emoji173]&#65039;



lol i think i also commented on your booties and furry bug or was that on ig...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Beautiful top and skirts, very feminine. Love the side of the top with the hint of sexiness.




Yes, I don't dress very sexy, definitely more classic, but this is just the right amount. I've worn the shorter skirt and it has a stiff piece inside that makes it lay right. I can't wait to wear the long one! 



**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, ladies !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, elegant items. Love them!




Thank you!!!



lovely64 said:


> Love alice & olivia[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Love your booties!!!


----------



## lovely64

BBC said:


> Yes, I don't dress very sexy, definitely more classic, but this is just the right amount. I've worn the shorter skirt and it has a stiff piece inside that makes it lay right. I can't wait to wear the long one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your booties!!!




Thank you![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> mod shot ladies! it's too warm today for it but I feel like I'm coming down with a cold so I'm enjoying the extra warmth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166575



Love your entire outfit, *MrsO* ~ so chic! 



lovely64 said:


> DVF leopard booties and frank&eileene shirt dress[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172999
> 
> View attachment 3173000
> View attachment 3173001



The leopard booties are so you, *Kat!* Great find! 



loves said:


> View attachment 3174118
> 
> 
> Got this last week [emoji48][emoji13]



Truly adorable, *loves* ~ you got lucky finding this one.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your entire outfit, *MrsO* ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> The leopard booties are so you, *Kat!* Great find!
> 
> 
> 
> Truly adorable, *loves* ~ you got lucky finding this one.


Thank you sweetie! I hope all is well with you!


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> lol i think i also commented on your booties and furry bug or was that on ig...


LOL, it is a mishmash of cyber compliments


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest; duck boots from Burberry


----------



## Sienna220

lovely64 said:


> I am really pleased with my DvF calf hair booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; very comfortable too [emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3174818


super cute!


----------



## Love_Couture

Please meet Gupi. My new bag buddy from Loro Piana. [emoji170][emoji171] Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## klynneann

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Gupi. My new bag buddy from Loro Piana. [emoji170][emoji171] Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3176744



Gupi is so cute!


----------



## dhfwu

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Gupi. My new bag buddy from Loro Piana. [emoji170][emoji171] Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3176744


Gupi is adorable!  Furry bag charms are not my thing, but seeing your Gupi just makes me happy.


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Gupi. My new bag buddy from Loro Piana. [emoji170][emoji171] Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3176744



Oh my goodness, that is adorable!


----------



## ari

My other obsession- boots and shoes
Here Tod's, Valentino and Prada


----------



## ari

alexander mcqueen And Dior


----------



## ari

roger vivier


----------



## ari

bottega veneta


----------



## ari

Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!



Absolutely love these!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely love these!



periogirl, thank you, oops, I mean  Loro Piana


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> I am really pleased with my DvF calf hair booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; very comfortable too [emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3174818



lovely they are fantastic on you!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

ari said:


> My other obsession- boots and shoes
> Here Tod's, Valentino and Prada



Wow...u're really into boots &#128516;...they're very nice &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## ari

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...u're really into boots &#55357;&#56836;...they're very nice &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;



Yes I'm and these are not all of them )) Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!




Those are beautiful


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My two pic contributions.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> bottega veneta




Wow. Ari, you have some good ones. [emoji175]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!




I love loro piana boots,  find them more comfortable than hermes jumping boots,


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Sarah_sarah said:


> My two pic contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179604
> View attachment 3179605



Nice...I'm also a fan of CDG Play :d &#128518;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pinkmacaroon said:


> Nice...I'm also a fan of CDG Play :d [emoji38]




 I love Japanese brands. Glad you spotted it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chicinthecity777

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Gupi. My new bag buddy from Loro Piana. [emoji170][emoji171] Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3176744



OMG, Gupi is so adorable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!



Love! These are exquisite boots ~ how could you ever resist them? MAJOR CONGRATS, *ari.*


----------



## Christofle

Well my jacket finally arrived just in time for the cold Fall weather! Just waiting on my custom boots now...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Baglover121 said:


> I love loro piana boots,  find them more comfortable than hermes jumping boots,




I have a pair of Tower Bridge in brown leather. I still can't believe how much I paid but they look soooo good! [emoji177]


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> I have a pair of Tower Bridge in brown leather. I still can't believe how much I paid but they look soooo good! [emoji177]



They very expensive, aren't they? Love that they are higher than the others, just below the knees and vert slim around the legs. As much as I love the H jumping boots on others- they just do not agree with my feet))


----------



## Moirai

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3175956
> 
> 
> My latest; duck boots from Burberry



I love these! You will look fashionable and be warm.


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Please meet Gupi. My new bag buddy from Loro Piana. [emoji170][emoji171] Thank you for letting me share. [emoji170][emoji171]
> View attachment 3176744



Gupi is a cutie!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> alexander mcqueen And Dior



Love your boot collection!


----------



## Serva1

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!




OMG ari, those LP boots[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> I love these! You will look fashionable and be warm.




How sweet of you, thanks!


----------



## ari

Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.



I bought the skit and the sweater  - Gentry portofino, great quality for the price .


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.




Are they like the Wellington boots?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> They very expensive, aren't they? Love that they are higher than the others, just below the knees and vert slim around the legs. As much as I love the H jumping boots on others- they just do not agree with my feet))




I do love them. The height and fit is perfect, and the cashmere lining is also amazing. I don't wear them very much because I'm afraid I'll ruin them! Usually only to luncheon-type events with my LP cashmere dress. The leather gets a bit cloudy from being stored in the box, but literally rubbing my hands on them brings the leather right back.



ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.




Love this - all of it!!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji7] looks gorgeous.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.



Gorgeous outfit, *ari* ~ you look amazing.


----------



## Baglover121

BBC said:


> I have a pair of Tower Bridge in brown leather. I still can't believe how much I paid but they look soooo good! [emoji177]




The first pair I bought was exactly five years ago, and at that time it was the most expensive footwear I ever bought, I'm not even sure they make that particular pair anymore it's like the valdrome but a bit longer and with no zipper, pull on,I use it every winter, I could walk for hours  with no pain or aches, 

I bought another pair last year, wellingtons, i found it really funny when I went to the LP store  to buy said boots and the SA was admiring my H jumping boots, I told her that they look great but LP boots are a million times better and those H boots are probably my last ones as I find  them uncomfortable, she was so happy , she asked the manger of the store to come and hear me wax  lyrical about LP boots  [emoji16],


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> The first pair I bought was exactly five years ago, and at that time it was the most expensive footwear I ever bought, I'm not even sure they make that particular pair anymore it's like the valdrome but a bit longer and with no zipper, pull on,I use it every winter, I could walk for hours  with no pain or aches,
> 
> I bought another pair last year, wellingtons, i found it really funny when I went to the LP store  to buy said boots and the SA was admiring my H jumping boots, I told her that they look great but LP boots are a million times better and those H boots are probably my last ones as I find  them uncomfortable, she was so happy , she asked the manger of the store to come and hear me wax  lyrical about LP boots  [emoji16],



Ahaha , this is funny!


----------



## ari

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous outfit, *ari* ~ you look amazing.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> I do love them. The height and fit is perfect, and the cashmere lining is also amazing. I don't wear them very much because I'm afraid I'll ruin them! Usually only to luncheon-type events with my LP cashmere dress. The leather gets a bit cloudy from being stored in the box, but literally rubbing my hands on them brings the leather right back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this - all of it!!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji7] looks gorgeous.



Thank you BBC! You make me feel better about my purchases!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.



You look amazing! I love this outfit! And Raisin goes so well with everything you've been wearing.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.



Wow! Totally my palette. Love this look Ari


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Well my jacket finally arrived just in time for the cold Fall weather! Just waiting on my custom boots now...



Beautiful details.who makes it?


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful details.who makes it?



It's a Roots and Pendleton mills collaboration. It sold out in 5 hours but a medium reappeared online last week! #lucky


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> It's a Roots and Pendleton mills collaboration. It sold out in 5 hours but a medium reappeared online last week! #lucky



That's what I thought. I am loving their weekender Banff bag..the print is so pretty.


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> That's what I thought. I am loving their weekender Banff bag..the print is so pretty.



It is! The Horween leather they use is also incredibly nice, I love how the "pop up" effect of the leather gives it a two-tone appearance as the oils move.


----------



## Love_Couture

Got a pair of Rockstuds to match my Goldie.  Thank you very much for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji177]


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Got a pair of Rockstuds to match my Goldie.  Thank you very much for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji177]
> View attachment 3181296



Beautiful pairing! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Totally my palette. Love this look Ari



Thank you Rami!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> You look amazing! I love this outfit! And Raisin goes so well with everything you've been wearing.



Thank you Moirai ! This bolide has more to offer than what I thought in the beginning))


----------



## Serva1

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.




Thank you ari, the boots look so inviting and I'm happy to hear they are comfy too. Love your outfit! There is a small LP store next to FSH that I will visit when I go to Paris next month. These beauties look supersoft and that is a criteria for me when buying suede.


----------



## Grande Latte

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!



This is DIVINE. A must have for fall/ winter. May I ask how much are they?


----------



## ari

Serva1 said:


> Thank you ari, the boots look so inviting and I'm happy to hear they are comfy too. Love your outfit! There is a small LP store next to FSH that I will visit when I go to Paris next month. These beauties look supersoft and that is a criteria for me when buying suede.



Thank you! You should give them a chance to be yours!


----------



## ari

Grande Latte said:


> This is DIVINE. A must have for fall/ winter. May I ask how much are they?



Thank you! 1800 euros ((( the Chanel's are more expensive, but the quality if Loro Piana is higher!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Got a pair of Rockstuds to match my Goldie.  Thank you very much for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji177]
> View attachment 3181296



Perfect and gorgeous match!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Thank you! 1800 euros ((( the Chanel's are more expensive, but the quality if Loro Piana is higher!




Seriously??? My TBs were $2600 two or three years ago. &#129297;[emoji44][emoji33]


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Seriously??? My TBs were $2600 two or three years ago. &#129297;[emoji44][emoji33]



I think- yes! Check out Mytheresa, I bought them from them!


----------



## Grande Latte

ari said:


> Thank you! 1800 euros ((( the Chanel's are more expensive, but the quality if Loro Piana is higher!



Ohhh...you must be turning heads with those boots. I'm so tempted now. Someone else's non Hermes indulgence becomes mine too. Hahaha.


----------



## cavalla

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.



I love this outfit and you have an awesome boots collection!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Are they like the Wellington boots?


Here they are
http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/sharmaine-suede-boots-444214.html?catref=category


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> I think- yes! Check out Mytheresa, I bought them from them!




I don't want to know! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I'm sure you're right. I bought mine from the boutique, and I'm pretty sure at that time the TBs were their most expensive shoe (my luck). Checking on the LP app, Tower Bridge are now $2675, Wellingtons are $2350. I do like the H jumping, but am focusing on a shearling and my mink remodel, and I didn't know the H were so uncomfortable.


----------



## ari

Grande Latte said:


> Ohhh...you must be turning heads with those boots. I'm so tempted now. Someone else's non Hermes indulgence becomes mine too. Hahaha.





BBC said:


> I don't want to know! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I'm sure you're right. I bought mine from the boutique, and I'm pretty sure at that time the TBs were their most expensive shoe (my luck). Checking on the LP app, Tower Bridge are now $2675, Wellingtons are $2350. I do like the H jumping, but am focusing on a shearling and my mink remodel, and I didn't know the H were so uncomfortable.



obviously they are overcharging the US market for Europe here is the price 1830 euro , which coverted to todays exchange rate is 1966.26195 USD https://www.loropiana.com/en/eshop/...-bridge-boots-water-repellent-suede/p-FAC4178
BTW I have notice the same with Chanel, much more expensive now in US compared to Europe.
no,no,no -  the H jumping boot are not comfy for me, but maybe for somebody else they are.


----------



## ari

cavalla said:


> I love this outfit and you have an awesome boots collection!



thank you *cavalla*


----------



## ari

Grande Latte said:


> Ohhh...you must be turning heads with those boots. I'm so tempted now. Someone else's non Hermes indulgence becomes mine too. Hahaha.



Thank You *Grande Latte*!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> obviously they are overcharging the US market for Europe here is the price 1830 euro , which coverted to todays exchange rate is 1966.26195 USD https://www.loropiana.com/en/eshop/...-bridge-boots-water-repellent-suede/p-FAC4178
> BTW I have notice the same with Chanel, much more expensive now in US compared to Europe.
> no,no,no -  the H jumping boot are not comfy for me, but maybe for somebody else they are.




Wow! You are totally right! That is a huge difference. Same problem with H. VCA adjusted their prices so the difference is better than it was, but still cheaper there too.


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> Got a pair of Rockstuds to match my Goldie.  Thank you very much for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji177]
> View attachment 3181296



Love the rockstuds&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> obviously they are overcharging the US market for Europe here is the price 1830 euro , which coverted to todays exchange rate is 1966.26195 USD https://www.loropiana.com/en/eshop/...-bridge-boots-water-repellent-suede/p-FAC4178
> BTW I have notice the same with Chanel, much more expensive now in US compared to Europe.
> no,no,no -  the H jumping boot are not comfy for me, but maybe for somebody else they are.




The H jumping boots are not comfortable period.  my ankles were bleeding by the end of day, the box leather did get a bit softer with second wear but it's not something you could frequently wear for long hours, or walking long distance, maybe the swift leather are better?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Baglover121 said:


> The H jumping boots are not comfortable period.  my ankles were bleeding by the end of day, the box leather did get a bit softer with second wear but it's not something you could frequently wear for long hours, or walking long distance, maybe the swift leather are better?




Finally someone agrees with me. My SA also complained about them. 
Check out the swift, they are un improvement but still.  The LP shop is just across H. Too tempting for me.


----------



## Baglover121

Excuse me for putting this here, 
 but may I ask all you lovely ladies based in Europe and are regular   Net-a-Porter    shoppers , did you receive a sale invite yet?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> My two pic contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179604
> View attachment 3179605




Oh tata Harper is just the best!  Love love their stuff!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh tata Harper is just the best!  Love love their stuff!




Yes. I do love their products. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ari

I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences


----------



## ari

The dress


----------



## ari

Close up of the belt)))


----------



## ari

And last


----------



## ellietilly

Baglover121 said:


> Excuse me for putting this here,
> but may I ask all you lovely ladies based in Europe and are regular   Net-a-Porter    shoppers , did you receive a sale invite yet?




Hi Baglover, nothing yet but I seem to recall last year the pre-sale invites came out just after US Thanksgiving / Black Friday. Or maybe I've just not spent enough with Net-A-Porter this year so my invite is lost in the post!!


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences




Love this Ari, looks fabulous on you


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> And last




This is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Beautiful Ari. [emoji175] enjoy them.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences




This is super gorgeous and very special, you do it justice!


----------



## aameri

Looks amazing ari!!


----------



## Dany_37

ari said:


> Serva, thank you, they're beautiful, but for the price- well I'm not that sure. The zipper in the back is a bit hard compared to leather and is bunching a bit. I must admit they are super comfy, you don't feel the heel. Here is a picture for you!  I like how they look in front, not so much in the sides.



Those boots are EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences




Gorgeous choices!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences




Amazingly beautiful! [emoji7] is it a short jacket with dress underneath?  Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Christofle

Just got my boots, the beaver is so soft and the contrast leathers really pop.


----------



## loves

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences



you look fabulous and the chanel.. omgosh gorgeous. congratulations and money well spent


----------



## loves

Christofle said:


> Just got my boots, the beaver is so soft and the contrast leathers really pop.



love the contrast colors and they look super comfortable


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Love this Ari, looks fabulous on you



Thank you ellietilly, I'm so happy as I was dreaming about this outfit since I saw it at the fashion show, and almost lost hope, my lovely SM found it and fetched for me. She is amazing! I'm sending her a nice cake from Vienna!


----------



## ari

ThingumyPoppy said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats



Thank you ThingumyPoppy !


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Beautiful Ari. [emoji175] enjoy them.



Thank you dear Sarah!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> This is super gorgeous and very special, you do it justice!



periogirl, thank you for the great compliment!


----------



## ari

aameri said:


> Looks amazing ari!!



Thank you aameri!


----------



## ari

Dany_37 said:


> Those boots are EVERYTHING!!!!



Thank you Dany!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Gorgeous choices!!!



Thank you BBC, I'm not sure I'll wear them together but I'm in love )))


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Amazingly beautiful! [emoji7] is it a short jacket with dress underneath?  Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Love_Couture, actually the things that look like pockets are part of the jacket- so it's short only in front here is s better look))


----------



## ari

Christofle said:


> Just got my boots, the beaver is so soft and the contrast leathers really pop.



Ohh, these look so comfortable! Please post some mod pictures! Beautiful colors!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Thank you Love_Couture, actually the things that look like pockets are part of the jacket- so it's short only in front here is s better look))




It's very beautiful. Thank you very much for the picture. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences




That is gorgeous,


----------



## Baglover121

ellietilly said:


> Hi Baglover, nothing yet but I seem to recall last year the pre-sale invites came out just after US Thanksgiving / Black Friday. Or maybe I've just not spent enough with Net-A-Porter this year so my invite is lost in the post!!




Thank  you ellie, suspect my invite got lost in the post too, [emoji6] ,


----------



## lovely64

Zara booties[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences


Everything's so very beautiful and you look gorgeous


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Zara booties[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3188178



Amazing ! they look exactly like the Dior ones! Good for Zara!


----------



## ari

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Everything's so very beautiful and you look gorgeous



Thank you Hanna Flaneur!


----------



## lulilu

Ari, you've gotten some gorgeous things.  The Chanel suit/dress is unbelievably beautiful.  I am a sucker for the jackets and this one is a wonderful twist on the "classic."


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> Amazing ! they look exactly like the Dior ones! Good for Zara!




Thank you! Yes, I know! I love the Dior ones but these will have to do for now, lol[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> I'm over the moon))) Chanel indulgences




Wow ari!!! These are absolutely gorgeous, and so are you![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Baglover121 said:


> The H jumping boots are not comfortable period.  my ankles were bleeding by the end of day, the box leather did get a bit softer with second wear but it's not something you could frequently wear for long hours, or walking long distance, maybe the swift leather are better?




I have them in swift leather which is soft and supple. I don't think I would ever buy them in box.


----------



## Christofle

ari said:


> Ohh, these look so comfortable! Please post some mod pictures! Beautiful colors!



As requested, a mod shot of my new favorite boots! I was at the Art Gallery of Toronto for the J.M.W. Turner exhibition.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Thank you BBC, I'm not sure I'll wear them together but I'm in love )))




Many years ago when I was still a student I bought some beautiful Chanel pieces, resale at a time and place where very few people bought high end secondhand. I used to wear them, but not for a long time, probably since I had DS2....my style has changed. So now when I really can buy them, I know I'll visit the boutique and try them on, but I really wouldn't wear them. I love the design and style, but more on others. You totally inspire me - I should break these oldies-but-goodies out occasionally!!! A dress with long jacket and a skirt suit sitting in my closet forever!



Christofle said:


> As requested, a mod shot of my new favorite boots! I was at the Art Gallery of Toronto for the J.M.W. Turner exhibition.




Fabulous!!!! New coat too, right?


----------



## Christofle

BBC said:


> Fabulous!!!! New coat too, right?



Indeed and thanks.  

I'm on a shopping ban after ordering some hand-sown sheepskin gloves on Friday.


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Many years ago when I was still a student I bought some beautiful Chanel pieces, resale at a time and place where very few people bought high end secondhand. I used to wear them, but not for a long time, probably since I had DS2....my style has changed. So now when I really can buy them, I know I'll visit the boutique and try them on, but I really wouldn't wear them. I love the design and style, but more on others. You totally inspire me - I should break these oldies-but-goodies out occasionally!!! A dress with long jacket and a skirt suit sitting in my closet forever,
> 
> Fabulous!!!! New coat too, right?



Just wear the jackets with jeans or some type of casual outfit.  That's what I do with mine.  A good balance.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Christofle said:


> As requested, a mod shot of my new favorite boots! I was at the Art Gallery of Toronto for the J.M.W. Turner exhibition.



Stylish man, but that painting is no J.M.W. Turner...

BTW: wise decision, exhibitions and museums call for good and comfy shoes


----------



## Christofle

HoneyLocks said:


> Stylish man, but that painting is no J.M.W. Turner...
> 
> BTW: wise decision, exhibitions and museums call for good and comfy shoes



Obviously not, it is by Lawren Harris from the group of 7! There were way too many people to take a decent picture in Turner's area.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> Just wear the jackets with jeans or some type of casual outfit.  That's what I do with mine.  A good balance.




Yeah, I'm not too good with that....I'm still like a little kid, I like to play dress up every day! Although back in the days when I did wear the skirt suit jacket, it was over a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (too old for that look now!).


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm not too good with that....I'm still like a little kid, I like to play dress up every day! Although back in the days when I did wear the skirt suit jacket, it was over a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (too old for that look now!).



BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.



*EB*, your Verdura collection is growing fast and it is BEAUTIFUL, major congrats!


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm not too good with that....I'm still like a little kid, I like to play dress up every day! Although back in the days when I did wear the skirt suit jacket, it was over a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (too old for that look now!).



BBC I bet you would rock jeans, Led Z t, and a chanel jacket.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.


wow


----------



## Baglover121

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm not too good with that....I'm still like a little kid, I like to play dress up every day! Although back in the days when I did wear the skirt suit jacket, it was over a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (too old for that look now!).




That's a good choice! And something I see myself wearing, 
maybe wear the skirt with a biker jacket , or cashmere oversized sweater? 

I have several jackets and I alway wear them casually never dressed up , always with jeans, or leather leggings,


----------



## roy40

I wasn't really a jewelry kind of guy until my fiancé popped the question this past summer with a LOVE bracelet. Uh-oh! The floodgates have opened. [emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.



 wow!


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> As requested, a mod shot of my new favorite boots! I was at the Art Gallery of Toronto for the J.M.W. Turner exhibition.



Looks stunning on! You totally owning that piece. Love it!


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Looks stunning on! You totally owning that piece. Love it!



Thanks Rami, it means a lot coming from you! My friends told me that it was probably the most Canadian picture that they've seen in a while. :giggles:


----------



## rainneday

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.



Oh. My. God. These. Ruuuubbbiiieesss!!!  My favorite stone, your ring is absolutely amazing. Great, deep ruby color, wow!



roy40 said:


> I wasn't really a jewelry kind of guy until my fiancé popped the question this past summer with a LOVE bracelet. Uh-oh! The floodgates have opened. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3189755



Very elegant! I consider my Love a statement of commitment also, I remove it less than I do my wedding ring. Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.




Omg GORGEOUS!!!!! Love love love those earrings!!!stunning!!! Actually I love all the pieces - do I vaguely remember when you got that amaaaaazing ring from Bayco? Sent me into an hours-long drool session on that website [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] You have the most amazing taste!



lulilu said:


> BBC I bet you would rock jeans, Led Z t, and a chanel jacket.




Aw thank you lulilu! [emoji8]



Baglover121 said:


> That's a good choice! And something I see myself wearing,
> maybe wear the skirt with a biker jacket , or cashmere oversized sweater?
> 
> I have several jackets and I alway wear them casually never dressed up , always with jeans, or leather leggings,




I love your suggestions!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> The dress



Love this outfit, ari. Each new one you post replaces the last as my favorite 



lovely64 said:


> Zara booties[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3188178



These are chic! 



Christofle said:


> As requested, a mod shot of my new favorite boots! I was at the Art Gallery of Toronto for the J.M.W. Turner exhibition.



Looking really cool here! Nice boots and jacket.



etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.



Wow, gorgeous pieces!



roy40 said:


> I wasn't really a jewelry kind of guy until my fiancé popped the question this past summer with a LOVE bracelet. Uh-oh! The floodgates have opened. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3189755



Congrats! Looks great on you!


----------



## roy40

Christofle said:


> As requested, a mod shot of my new favorite boots! I was at the Art Gallery of Toronto for the J.M.W. Turner exhibition.




WOWZA!!! Love the jacket! [emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

My latest indulgence...


----------



## ari

lulilu said:


> Ari, you've gotten some gorgeous things.  The Chanel suit/dress is unbelievably beautiful.  I am a sucker for the jackets and this one is a wonderful twist on the "classic."



Thank you lulilu!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Wow ari!!! These are absolutely gorgeous, and so are you![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you lovely, I think you made a great purchase with these Zara boots!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Many years ago when I was still a student I bought some beautiful Chanel pieces, resale at a time and place where very few people bought high end secondhand. I used to wear them, but not for a long time, probably since I had DS2....my style has changed. So now when I really can buy them, I know I'll visit the boutique and try them on, but I really wouldn't wear them. I love the design and style, but more on others. You totally inspire me - I should break these oldies-but-goodies out occasionally!!! A dress with long jacket and a skirt suit sitting in my closet forever!
> 
> 
> Please post mod pictures
> On the other thread))


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm not too good with that....I'm still like a little kid, I like to play dress up every day! Although back in the days when I did wear the skirt suit jacket, it was over a Led Zeppelin t-shirt (too old for that look now!).



I don't think you are ever too old for that!


----------



## ari

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Love this outfit, ari. Each new one you post replaces the last as my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> These are chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking really cool here! Nice boots and jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Looks great on you!



You are too kind )) thank you Moirai


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> My latest indulgence...



This is so classy !!! Congrats !


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago when I was still a student I bought some beautiful Chanel pieces, resale at a time and place where very few people bought high end secondhand. I used to wear them, but not for a long time, probably since I had DS2....my style has changed. So now when I really can buy them, I know I'll visit the boutique and try them on, but I really wouldn't wear them. I love the design and style, but more on others. You totally inspire me - I should break these oldies-but-goodies out occasionally!!! A dress with long jacket and a skirt suit sitting in my closet forever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post mod pictures
> 
> On the other thread))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are ever too old for that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's maybe not that I'm too old (43 and frequently mistaken for younger) it's that due to a variety of factors I need to dress in a mix of very put together/don't mess with me, yet feminine, warm and approachable. Many of my days include going to a meeting at one of my son's schools, maybe meet a friend for lunch, run to the city for an audition or lesson, run home and go out to dinner with DH, so what I wear has to cover all that and be comfortable. My go-to looks tend toward a vaguely edgy dress with booties, VCA jewelry, scarf and B with a chic warmer layer depending upon the weather. That's why I liked the dresses on the other thread - generally, Chanel isn't great for running around in! But I will make an attempt to at least use my jackets.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> This is so classy !!! Congrats !



Thank you, ari!


----------



## loves

I swear the alphabet charm is even softer than the bugs, probably it is all fur and doesn't have a hard middle where the faces are on the bugs.

I was not expecting this to come this month but my lovely SA got hold of me this morning and I flew down to get it


----------



## loves

etoupebirkin said:


> BBC, This is for you since you love Sutra. Here's my Sutra Ruby earrings with the rest of my Ruby-Turquoise suite.





Moirai said:


> My latest indulgence...





roy40 said:


> I wasn't really a jewelry kind of guy until my fiancé popped the question this past summer with a LOVE bracelet. Uh-oh! The floodgates have opened. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3189755



all blingtastic, wow


----------



## Christofle

roy40 said:


> WOWZA!!! Love the jacket! [emoji7]



Thanks and your Tiffany T ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> all blingtastic, wow



Thank you, loves!


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> I swear the alphabet charm is even softer than the bugs, probably it is all fur and doesn't have a hard middle where the faces are on the bugs.
> I was not expecting this to come this month but my lovely SA got hold of me this morning and I flew down to get it



This looks so soft and cuddly. What type of fur is it?


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> This looks so soft and cuddly. What type of fur is it?



it says blue fox and blue shadow fox


----------



## LOUKPEACH

loves said:


> I swear the alphabet charm is even softer than the bugs, probably it is all fur and doesn't have a hard middle where the faces are on the bugs.
> 
> I was not expecting this to come this month but my lovely SA got hold of me this morning and I flew down to get it


So cute!


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> it says blue fox and blue shadow fox



Thank you, loves. It reminds me of the phrase "It's so fluffy!".


----------



## Txoceangirl

ari said:


> Lori Piana - I should stop buying I know!


So gorgeous. Love your mod shot too!


----------



## ari

Txoceangirl said:


> So gorgeous. Love your mod shot too!



Txoceangirl, thank you!


----------



## ellietilly

Alongside the gorgeous Lexie boots I bought yesterday, I also picked up these two beauties - please allow me to share [emoji8]

Bulgari Serpenti mini bag in metallic navy blue



Manolo Blahnik Bipunta in grey suede with a silver toe


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> Alongside the gorgeous Lexie boots I bought yesterday, I also picked up these two beauties - please allow me to share [emoji8]
> 
> Bulgari Serpenti mini bag in metallic navy blue
> View attachment 3194255
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Bipunta in grey suede with a silver toe
> View attachment 3194256



Love both, very classy! Gorgeous chain on the Bulgari. Manolo is such a lovely grey with that edgy silver toe.


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Alongside the gorgeous Lexie boots I bought yesterday, I also picked up these two beauties - please allow me to share [emoji8]
> 
> Bulgari Serpenti mini bag in metallic navy blue
> View attachment 3194255
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Bipunta in grey suede with a silver toe
> View attachment 3194256


Gorgeous purchases! Congrats! The bag is amazing! The shoes are so classy!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> I swear the alphabet charm is even softer than the bugs, probably it is all fur and doesn't have a hard middle where the faces are on the bugs.
> 
> I was not expecting this to come this month but my lovely SA got hold of me this morning and I flew down to get it


So cute!


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Love both, very classy! Gorgeous chain on the Bulgari. Manolo is such a lovely grey with that edgy silver toe.







ari said:


> Gorgeous purchases! Congrats! The bag is amazing! The shoes are so classy!




Thanks Ladies, the Bulgari was a limited edition colour for Selfridges - I tried to get one when it was first released a couple of months ago but was told it had sold out, then I was browsing the Selfridges website a few days ago and there it was ... the last one! I feel so fortunate, it's so pretty and super cute [emoji170]


----------



## Christofle

Picked up this marquetry cutting board!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> So cute!



thank you ari!


----------



## Moirai

Christofle said:


> Picked up this marquetry cutting board!



This cutting board is a work of art. Nice find!


----------



## Christofle

Moirai said:


> This cutting board is a work of art. Nice find!



Thank you  It was hard choosing just one with so many options!


----------



## Baglover121

Christofle said:


> Picked up this marquetry cutting board!




 Oh that is so beautiful,  it reminds of a David Linley  jewellery box , 
But.. You really   Will chop food on it?!  it's too pretty for such brutality [emoji16]


----------



## Baglover121

ellietilly said:


> Alongside the gorgeous Lexie boots I bought yesterday, I also picked up these two beauties - please allow me to share [emoji8]
> 
> Bulgari Serpenti mini bag in metallic navy blue
> View attachment 3194255
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Bipunta in grey suede with a silver toe
> View attachment 3194256




Gorgeous manolos!


----------



## Christofle

Baglover121 said:


> Oh that is so beautiful,  it reminds of a David Linley  jewellery box ,
> But.. You really   Will chop food on it?!  it's too pretty for such brutality [emoji16]



Yup and with a pretty knife...whenever it arrives.


----------



## Moirai

Christofle said:


> Yup and with a pretty knife...whenever it arrives.



That's gorgeous too. Great pairing. You have an eye for pure beauty.


----------



## Baglover121

Christofle said:


> Yup and with a pretty knife...whenever it arrives.




 oh! I like that , is it a kasumi?


----------



## Christofle

Baglover121 said:


> oh! I like that , is it a kasumi?



It's a Yashihiro aoko blue steel sashimi knife.


----------



## ellietilly

Christofle said:


> Picked up this marquetry cutting board!




Beautiful design


----------



## Baglover121

Christofle said:


> It's a Yashihiro aoko blue steel sashimi knife.




It's beautiful, hope it arrives soon,


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Christofle said:


> Yup and with a pretty knife...whenever it arrives.




I opened the tread and so the knife, hehe and wondered if I opened the right place. This is a beautiful piece, my DH will love it. To clarify, for cooking. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji6]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ellietilly said:


> Alongside the gorgeous Lexie boots I bought yesterday, I also picked up these two beauties - please allow me to share [emoji8]
> 
> Bulgari Serpenti mini bag in metallic navy blue
> View attachment 3194255
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Bipunta in grey suede with a silver toe
> View attachment 3194256




I wish I can find MB in Europe. Beautiful choice. Ans the mini bag looks great. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Baglover121

Sarah_sarah said:


> I wish I can find MB in Europe. Beautiful choice. Ans the mini bag looks great. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




There are few retailers that sell MB  in Europe, but the biggest selection is in the UK, I have to say that the ones in France are a joke just a tiny concession in printemps, you kinda feel sorry for MB to be displayed like this,


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Baglover121 said:


> There are few retailers that sell MB  in Europe, but the biggest selection is in the UK, I have to say that the ones in France are a joke just a tiny concession in printemps, you kinda feel sorry for MB to be displayed like this,




In France I did not even see them until my friend has to point them to me. It was a shame indeed. Note to self next time I go to London to find a pair of MB. It keeps escaping my mind. I definitely love yours.


----------



## ellietilly

Sarah_sarah said:


> I wish I can find MB in Europe. Beautiful choice. Ans the mini bag looks great. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you! Harrods have some on their online store but not the whole collection - but they deliver worldwide.


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> I wish I can find MB in Europe. Beautiful choice. Ans the mini bag looks great. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


here you are:
http://www.savannahs.com/designer/manolo-blahnik


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> here you are:
> 
> http://www.savannahs.com/designer/manolo-blahnik




Thanks ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Picked up this marquetry cutting board!





Christofle said:


> Yup and with a pretty knife...whenever it arrives.



The cutting board looks like a work of art.


----------



## Rami00

sarah_sarah said:


> i opened the tread and so the knife, hehe and wondered if i opened the right place. This is a beautiful piece, my dh will love it. To clarify, for cooking. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji6]



lol


----------



## Baglover121

This is my first time sharing my non Hermes buys 
Loro piana dolcevita sweater  
	

		
			
		

		
	




And degrade beanie, I just love this,  I have the matching sweater, a bit après ski, but couldn't resist!


----------



## Christofle

Baglover121 said:


> This is my first time sharing my non Hermes buys
> Loro piana dolcevita sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196398
> 
> 
> And degrade beanie, I just love this,  I have the matching sweater, a bit après ski, but couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 3196399



What a lovely and cozy haul! It's hard to find anything on the market that is comparable to LP's baby cashmere.


----------



## Baglover121

Christofle said:


> What a lovely and cozy haul! It's hard to find anything on the market that is comparable to LP's baby cashmere.




Thanks! 
totally agree,about the superior quality of LP cashmere, I also find Brunello cucinelli to be just as good,


----------



## Christofle

Baglover121 said:


> Thanks!
> totally agree,about the superior quality of LP cashmere, I also find Brunello cucinelli to be just as good,



Indeed but unfortunately most of Cucinelli's menswear appears to be tailored for those with an ample gut.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Baglover121 said:


> This is my first time sharing my non Hermes buys
> Loro piana dolcevita sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196398
> 
> 
> And degrade beanie, I just love this,  I have the matching sweater, a bit après ski, but couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 3196399




I love the brand. Their quality is impeccable. I stole DH's sweater and although big, it works. Congrats on these pieces. I love sweaters. [emoji178][emoji6][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

LP is the BEST cashmere, bar none. I have a cashmere dress and a pair of boots of theirs...love, love love!
Christofle, Cucinelli doesn't suit me, either....WHO are their fit models? I just went to a trunk show and I was trying so hard to find something I wanted!!!


----------



## Baglover121

Christofle said:


> Indeed but unfortunately most of Cucinelli's menswear appears to be tailored for those with an ample gut.




Christofle, LoL, my husband doesn't like their fit either, though some of their men's blazers are so beautiful, but they really look weird on him,



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the brand. Their quality is impeccable. I stole DH's sweater and although big, it works. Congrats on these pieces. I love sweaters. [emoji178][emoji6][emoji254]




Thanks [emoji8], love sweaters too, and plaids!! Have a thing for plaids, 



BBC said:


> LP is the BEST cashmere, bar none. I have a cashmere dress and a pair of boots of theirs...love, love love!
> Christofle, Cucinelli doesn't suit me, either....WHO are their fit models? I just went to a trunk show and I was trying so hard to find something I wanted!!!




BB, I like BC AW stuff more than their Spring lines, I like the layered  knitwear and relax look, but surprisingly not a huge fan of their coats, only own one down coat,


----------



## antschulina

I got myself this clutch


----------



## lovely64

Mr Henry arrived today thanks to a lovely girl[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## mthona

Could not resist picking up this lovely classic.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> This is my first time sharing my non Hermes buys
> Loro piana dolcevita sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196398
> 
> 
> And degrade beanie, I just love this,  I have the matching sweater, a bit après ski, but couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 3196399



Great purchases , love LP!  Please post mod pictures!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> LP is the BEST cashmere, bar none. I have a cashmere dress and a pair of boots of theirs...love, love love!
> Christofle, Cucinelli doesn't suit me, either....WHO are their fit models? I just went to a trunk show and I was trying so hard to find something I wanted!!!



I love BC - just this winter I don't like the shape of their sweaters, I have several sweaters from previous collections and they are great. I also have some jackets that are a bit strange as a fit, but high quality fabric. Some pants suit me well. DH, who is pretty big in the shoulders can't find anything that fits him, but loves their winter jeans.


----------



## ari

antschulina said:


> I got myself this clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197271



This is stunning!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Mr Henry arrived today thanks to a lovely girl[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3197901



Beautiful bag. Congrats Lovely!


----------



## ari

mthona said:


> Could not resist picking up this lovely classic.



Yes ! This is really classic! Congrats mthona!


----------



## ari

Here are my a bit old lady's shoes, my feet need a bit rest from time to time


----------



## antschulina

ari said:


> This is stunning!




Thank you!


----------



## mthona

ari said:


> Yes ! This is really classic! Congrats mthona!




Thanks, Ari.  I usually don't deviate from neutral or classic colors and this one is muted green with bronze croc that's reminds me of vert Veronese.  Still don't quite know how to wear it, but I'll take inspiration from your H action shots.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> And last



OMG !! What a dream buy 
You make me wear My few old Chanel goodies


----------



## etoupebirkin

lovely64 said:


> Mr Henry arrived today thanks to a lovely girl[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3197901


You will so rock this bag!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

My porosus croc babies in persimmon and blue izmir. They come with shoulder straps but can also be used as clutches. I have a weakness for croc. The scales are delicious  Unfortunately H croc bags are waaay out of my budget


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MsHermesAU said:


> My porosus croc babies in persimmon and blue izmir. They come with shoulder straps but can also be used as clutches. I have a weakness for croc. The scales are delicious  Unfortunately H croc bags are waaay out of my budget




Very pretty. The scales are indeed beautiful. I like how you can use them as a clutch as well. I can already picture it. Where did you buy them? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> Here are my a bit old lady's shoes, my feet need a bit rest from time to time




Hehehej. Ari these are some very cute 'old lady shoes'  [emoji2]


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Hehehej. Ari these are some very cute 'old lady shoes'  [emoji2]



 thank you *Sarah_sarah*!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Ashamed to say not everything has arrived. I just needed some pick me up last week. Barbajada (love their cashmere and boho style), Maison Michel are my favorite hat addiction, and Harris Wharf is great value for money.


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Ashamed to say not everything has arrived. I just needed some pick me up last week. Barbajada (love their cashmere and boho style), Maison Michel are my favorite hat addiction, and Harris Wharf is great value for money.
> View attachment 3203665
> View attachment 3203671
> View attachment 3203672



Love everything!! congrats Sarah!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> Love everything!! congrats Sarah!




Thank you Ari


----------



## Baglover121

Sarah_sarah said:


> Ashamed to say not everything has arrived. I just needed some pick me up last week. Barbajada (love their cashmere and boho style), Maison Michel are my favorite hat addiction, and Harris Wharf is great value for money.
> View attachment 3203665
> View attachment 3203671
> View attachment 3203672




Oh how l love your Maison michel  hat, it all looks so beautiful


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Baglover121 said:


> Oh how l love your Maison michel  hat, it all looks so beautiful




Thank you Baglover [emoji178]. I do love their hats. Highly recommend them.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Ashamed to say not everything has arrived. I just needed some pick me up last week. Barbajada (love their cashmere and boho style), Maison Michel are my favorite hat addiction, and Harris Wharf is great value for money.
> View attachment 3203665
> View attachment 3203671
> View attachment 3203672



Such simple yet elegant pieces. The beauty is in the clean lines and the material. I totally love these!


----------



## Bobmops

ellietilly said:


> Alongside the gorgeous Lexie boots I bought yesterday, I also picked up these two beauties - please allow me to share [emoji8]
> 
> Bulgari Serpenti mini bag in metallic navy blue
> View attachment 3194255
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik Bipunta in grey suede with a silver toe
> View attachment 3194256



Great MB shoes and I'm personally have a soft spot for Bvlgari serpenti &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Here are my a bit old lady's shoes, my feet need a bit rest from time to time



Hehe , such a cuties ! They look very comfy


----------



## Bobmops

roy40 said:


> I wasn't really a jewelry kind of guy until my fiancé popped the question this past summer with a LOVE bracelet. Uh-oh! The floodgates have opened. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3189755



Looks great on you !!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Such simple yet elegant pieces. The beauty is in the clean lines and the material. I totally love these!




Thank you periogirl. You are so sweet [emoji173]&#65039; I am into the minimalistic looks lately.


----------



## Rami00

Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.



Now that's what I call a party bag!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.



I love it, Rami! Gorgeous mini!!! I can picture you now in a sexy dress carrying this stunner. Mod shot, please!


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Now that's what I call a party bag!


Merci :kiss:


Moirai said:


> I love it, Rami! Gorgeous mini!!! I can picture you now in a sexy dress carrying this stunner. Mod shot, please!


You are so kind. Thank you  I am wearing it tomorrow... I'd make sure to post mod shots.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.




What a cutie. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji175] Enjoy her sparkles.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.



Gorgeous! Congrats Rami! Want to see a mod picture!


----------



## Christofle

ari said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Rami! Want to see a mod picture!



+1 We need some mod pics of this fab bag in action!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Sarah_sarah said:


> Ashamed to say not everything has arrived. I just needed some pick me up last week. Barbajada (love their cashmere and boho style), Maison Michel are my favorite hat addiction, and Harris Wharf is great value for money.
> View attachment 3203665
> View attachment 3203671
> View attachment 3203672



You have such amazing taste!! I love all these items! The coat and wrap in particular are spectacular


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.



THIS. Makes me speechless. The best party bag ever, *Rami*!


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> What a cutie. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji175] Enjoy her sparkles.





ari said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats Rami! Want to see a mod picture!





Christofle said:


> +1 We need some mod pics of this fab bag in action!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. Makes me speechless. The best party bag ever, *Rami*!



Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.



Love how you styled it ~ effortlessly elegant, yet FUN!!! Great pic, *Rami*.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Beautiful bag and such great styling!


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.



Love how the sequins on your bag match your love bracelets! :okay:


----------



## dooneybaby

Baglover121 said:


> This is my first time sharing my non Hermes buys
> Loro piana dolcevita sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196398
> 
> 
> And degrade beanie, I just love this,  I have the matching sweater, a bit après ski, but couldn't resist!
> 
> View attachment 3196399


Gorgeous, congratulations!
You might find this 2009 Wall Street Journal article about Loro Piana interesting, if you didn't know already.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052970204908604574332472424083020


----------



## Baglover121

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.




Gorgeous sparkly Chanel  



dooneybaby said:


> Gorgeous, congratulations!
> You might find this 2009 Wall Street Journal article about Loro Piana interesting, if you didn't know already.
> 
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052970204908604574332472424083020




Oh that's interesting!  I have a really nice j crew cashmere from like 4 years ago, really good no pill so still use it, 
but last year I bought another one and was disappointed, horrible pilling within a few hours of wear,  I think they've switched suppliers since LVMH bought LP,


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Couldn't let this one slide. It was the last one and I was missing a party bag in my collection. It's my mini bling bling.



That's massive bling bling !! Very sweet bag &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.



Beautiful, Rami! Love your chic outfit with mini. Have a great day!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MsHermesAU said:


> You have such amazing taste!! I love all these items! The coat and wrap in particular are spectacular




Thank you dear [emoji178] you are so sweet. Winter and wraps are my favorite thing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.




Ahh rami!  You are too fabulous!  Love this!


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3206668
> 
> View attachment 3206669
> 
> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.



Gorg! Can't wait to see mod shots.


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Love how the sequins on your bag match your love bracelets! :okay:





Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous sparkly Chanel
> 
> Oh that's interesting!  I have a really nice j crew cashmere from like 4 years ago, really good no pill so still use it,
> but last year I bought another one and was disappointed, horrible pilling within a few hours of wear,  I think they've switched suppliers since LVMH bought LP,





Bobmops said:


> That's massive bling bling !! Very sweet bag &#128526;&#128526;





Moirai said:


> Beautiful, Rami! Love your chic outfit with mini. Have a great day!





LaenaLovely said:


> Ahh rami!  You are too fabulous!  Love this!



Thank you guys :kiss:


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.



LOVE this, Rami!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3206668
> 
> View attachment 3206669
> 
> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.



So pretty, especially the top one - can't wait to see with your bag!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.



Gorgeous Rami!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3206668
> 
> View attachment 3206669
> 
> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.



LaenaLovely, congrats ! I liked that top!  I tried it in September and it is a cut that I like! 
The sweater is amazing too. Did you see a similar sweater with two pockets and a matching midi skirt? I saw them in USA and now I'm looking to find them in Europe. I need a picture to show them to my SA. Are these from the prefall collection?


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3206668
> 
> View attachment 3206669
> 
> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.



Really like these 2! I was also tempted by the second sweater. Congrats on your score!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Thank you guys! Wore mini glam with torn jeans and an all saints blazer. Thank you for sharing the joy.



Absolutely perfect Rami, no words!


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3206668
> 
> View attachment 3206669
> 
> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.




Beautiful! I've seen the sweater and it's  a perfect boxy fit,


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> LaenaLovely, congrats ! I liked that top!  I tried it in September and it is a cut that I like!
> The sweater is amazing too. Did you see a similar sweater with two pockets and a matching midi skirt? I saw them in USA and now I'm looking to find them in Europe. I need a picture to show them to my SA. Are these from the prefall collection?




Yes!  There is a matching midi sweater skirt that goes w the sweater.   I didn't see this knit  in another style at my store, but when I go back I can ask.  I'm thinking about the midi skirt, but figured it could wait for the 60% markdown.  My store never tends to sell the skirts too quickly.

I think this is prefall...I'll ask my Sa.  (I'm not good with knowing all the details).


----------



## LaenaLovely

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful! I've seen the sweater and it's  a perfect boxy fit,







periogirl28 said:


> Really like these 2! I was also tempted by the second sweater. Congrats on your score!







klynneann said:


> LOVE this, Rami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, especially the top one - can't wait to see with your bag!







Rami00 said:


> Gorg! Can't wait to see mod shots.




Thank you ladies!   I'm pretty excited...I love a good sale.


----------



## thyme

LaenaLovely said:


> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.



sooo pretty! congrats...


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Yes!  There is a matching midi sweater skirt that goes w the sweater.   I didn't see this knit  in another style at my store, but when I go back I can ask.  I'm thinking about the midi skirt, but figured it could wait for the 60% markdown.  My store never tends to sell the skirts too quickly.
> 
> I think this is prefall...I'll ask my Sa.  (I'm not good with knowing all the details).



Thank you LaenaLovely! Could you please take a picture if convenient? I'd like to show it to my SA. This skirt looked surprisingly well on, it was quite heavy but with good shape. I've seen these also in green/gray, but purple looks better!


----------



## thyme

haven't posted here for a loooong time...some treats for myself after a very long hardworking year..


turquoise butterly pendant



pink serves porcelain pendant



pacific blue cabotin in satin calfskin









hermine jacket in gray - always wanted one but couldn't find a style to suit me until now..


----------



## thyme

and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3206668
> 
> View attachment 3206669
> 
> Got these two separates at chanel presale.  Can't wait to take them home 12/10!  These pics don't do them justice...got them to go with my blue saint cyr bag...oh the things h bags make us do.  I'll do some more pics in better light.



Love both of these and congrats on locking them down at the chanel pre-sale, *Laena*. Now to see modeling pics!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Thank you LaenaLovely! Could you please take a picture if convenient? I'd like to show it to my SA. This skirt looked surprisingly well on, it was quite heavy but with good shape. I've seen these also in green/gray, but purple looks better!



Will do!  These are purple/grey and have a hint of green/Aqua.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me anyway...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206986



Bravo, *chincac*! You look fantastic and that soft pink Chanel jacket is TDF. Congrats, my friend!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206986



Amazing purchases chincac! We are twins on the Chanel pink jacket &#128512;congrats!!!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Will do!  These are purple/grey and have a hint of green/Aqua.



Thank you LaenaLovely! I appreciate it!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Amazing purchases chincac! We are twins on the Chanel pink jacket &#128512;congrats!!!



Thank you *ari*...I love all your chanel rtw



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Bravo, *chincac*! You look fantastic and that soft pink Chanel jacket is TDF. Congrats, my friend!



thank you *Vigee.*.. I am very happy I didn't settle for others in previous seasons...


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206986



Super fab buys!


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> View attachment 3206986



Love your purchases, especially Chanel jacket. Looks great on you.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Super fab buys!



thank you dear! i aspire to dress like you...



Moirai said:


> Love your purchases, especially Chanel jacket. Looks great on you.



thank you *Moirai * very happy with the jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you dear! i aspire to dress like you...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Moirai * very happy with the jacket!



Are you kidding me?!? I am learning from your strong personal style, need pointers and more of these action shots! ( that Moynat is cool! )


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Are you kidding me?!? I am learning from your strong personal style, need pointers and more of these action shots! ( that Moynat is cool! )



 no not kidding. i love your feminine elegant style


----------



## DH sucker

My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3208342
> 
> 
> My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]



Love this canvas! And your Christmas tree looks great ~ Happy Holidays, *DH sucker*.


----------



## klynneann

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3208342
> 
> 
> My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]



Cool!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206986


PINK  love it! The jacket looks great on you.


----------



## thyme

Hanna Flaneur said:


> PINK  love it! The jacket looks great on you.



thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3208342
> 
> 
> My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]


What a beautiful photo wow


----------



## Saman

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3208342
> 
> 
> My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]



Where did you buy that from? It's so beautiful.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3208342
> 
> 
> My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]


looking at that every single day would be a sweetest kind of torture :giggles:


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206986




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] gorgeous items and you totally rock them my dear!!!


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> gorgeous items and you totally rock them my dear!!!



 hello dear *hermesdaisuki*...how are you and your little one doing? have missed your posts and thank you


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> hello dear *hermesdaisuki*...how are you and your little one doing? have missed your posts and thank you




Hugs!!!!how are you my dear? Thank you so much for thinking of us! We are doing great! My baby is a small toddler now! So tired chasing after him everyday!haha..Haven't been able to visit here often in the past months, but I have really found some nice goodies this year. Will find some time to share!!! Really missed you!!! And you look smashing as always!!! My eyes were so pleased when I saw your post!! Hahaha...[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] happy holidays to you and your family!!! Xoxo!


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Hugs!!!!how are you my dear? Thank you so much for thinking of us! We are doing great! My baby is a small toddler now! So tired chasing after him everyday!haha..Haven't been able to visit here often in the past months, but I have really found some nice goodies this year. Will find some time to share!!! Really missed you!!! And you look smashing as always!!! My eyes were so pleased when I saw your post!! Hahaha...[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] happy holidays to you and your family!!! Xoxo!



i am well.. good to know your little boy is keeping you active  can't wait to see your all your goodies..they are always  jaw dropping super fabulous! and thank you so much.. happy holidays to you and your family too


----------



## glamourbag

chincac said:


> and this was an unexpected find for me...usually these are long gone before i even realised they exist...a classic chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 3206982
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206986


Oh Chincac, I hope you are well! Everything looks beautiful! The VCA, the Moynat (LOVE) and the Moncler and especailly that beautiful Chanel jacket!. No closet is complete without one! How fabulous it looks on you! Such beautiful treats for your year of success and hard work. Season's Greeting to you!


----------



## mthona

Totally loving this...


----------



## thyme

glamourbag said:


> Oh Chincac, I hope you are well! Everything looks beautiful! The VCA, the Moynat (LOVE) and the Moncler and especailly that beautiful Chanel jacket!. No closet is complete without one! How fabulous it looks on you! Such beautiful treats for your year of success and hard work. Season's Greeting to you!



*glamourbag*  so good to see you here. how have you been? hope all is well. i am well. i have missed your fabulous action pics. seasons greetings to you and your family and thank you


----------



## thyme

mthona said:


> Totally loving this...



lovely Guccis..congrats!


----------



## DH sucker

Hanna Flaneur said:


> looking at that every single day would be a sweetest kind of torture :giggles:




It's tortuous, but a nice reminder of future trips to come. 



Saman said:


> Where did you buy that from? It's so beautiful.




Found the pic off google!  You, too, can download and send the pic to be blown up on a canvass. 



LOUKPEACH said:


> What a beautiful photo wow




Thanks - I particularly like the bubbles!  They make me happy. 



klynneann said:


> Cool!




Thanks, klynneann!  Hope to see you again soon!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this canvas! And your Christmas tree looks great ~ Happy Holidays, *DH sucker*.




Gracias, Vigee!  Hope you find lots of orange boxes under your tree this year!


----------



## MSO13

Early Christmas present to myself!


----------



## scndlslv

Here are my birthday goodies from my recent trip to Paris.


----------



## KittieKelly

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3208342
> 
> 
> My 16x20 canvas just arrived. Can't take credit for the photo though. [emoji16]



Oh wow, love this!! Really nice


----------



## KittieKelly

scndlslv said:


> Here are my birthday goodies from my recent trip to Paris.



What a nice collection! Love the boots....ooo and the bag...all of it


----------



## scndlslv

kittiekuddles said:


> What a nice collection! Love the boots....ooo and the bag...all of it


Thank you! I love everything.


----------



## SugarMama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself!



Love these Mrs. Owen!!  Great minds think alike - I just picked up a black pair.


----------



## KittieKelly

Got these a few months ago.  It's  been so warm I haven't been able to wear them yet.

Louis Vuitton Snow Day boots


----------



## Bobmops

kittiekuddles said:


> Got these a few months ago.  It's  been so warm I haven't been able to wear them yet.
> 
> Louis Vuitton Snow Day boots



Wow&#128525;&#128525; Was planning of getting them as well , but it's so warm outside &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Bobmops

scndlslv said:


> Here are my birthday goodies from my recent trip to Paris.



Nice collection ! Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself!



Lovely shoes ! Hope they are comfy !


----------



## Bobmops

mthona said:


> Totally loving this...



So sweet &#128148;&#128148;goes great with the bag


----------



## scndlslv

Bobmops said:


> Nice collection ! Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;


Thanks! Then I got this in the mail yesterday. I'm officially DONE!


----------



## Bobmops

scndlslv said:


> Thanks! Then I got this in the mail yesterday. I'm officially DONE!



OMG ! Splendid color&#128148;


----------



## KittieKelly

Bobmops said:


> Wow&#128525;&#128525; Was planning of getting them as well , but it's so warm outside &#128557;&#128557;



Terribly warm. Winter is missing!
Their fur lined too, which makes them even warmer 
So they sit and wait


----------



## Notorious Pink

Don't know why I love these little semiprecious bracelets....from a favorite local boutique, the ladies who run it, they're kind and sweet and fun, and of course sometimes the psychic from upstairs comes down to hang out. It is my favorite store to buy little gifts because they have the best little bracelets and scarves and things like that. I always pick up a bunch of bracelets as gifts this time of year, but then I have to get a few for myself, too! I saw this stack and I had to indulge, esp as it went perfectly with my Cavalleria d'Etriers GM...I sometimes stack one or two with my CDC, but none today as it was raining on and off...







I have quite a few of these now! You can see in this pic how enough of the beads read plum to go with the shawl. But I do need a green and a plum exotic CDC GHW to complete my "sets" (note cute little blue and green wallets also from the boutique, which unfortunately I've never used):


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself!


*
Mrs O*, yummy Chanel heels, love them and congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BBC said:


> Don't know why I love these little semiprecious bracelets....from a favorite local boutique, the ladies who run it, they're kind and sweet and fun, and of course sometimes the psychic from upstairs comes down to hang out. It is my favorite store to buy little gifts because they have the best little bracelets and scarves and things like that. I always pick up a bunch of bracelets as gifts this time of year, but then I have to get a few for myself, too! I saw this stack and I had to indulge, esp as it went perfectly with my Cavalleria d'Etriers GM...I sometimes stack one or two with my CDC, but none today as it was raining on and off...
> 
> View attachment 3221275
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221276
> 
> 
> I have quite a few of these now! You can see in this pic how enough of the beads read plum to go with the shawl. But I do need a green and a plum exotic CDC GHW to complete my "sets" (note cute little blue and green wallets also from the boutique, which unfortunately I've never used):
> 
> View attachment 3221277


very nice!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> Mrs O*, yummy Chanel heels, love them and congrats!



Thanks Vigee! Merry Christmas


----------



## MSO13

SugarMama said:


> Love these Mrs. Owen!!  Great minds think alike - I just picked up a black pair.



Can't wait for warmer weather to wear them!



Bobmops said:


> Lovely shoes ! Hope they are comfy !



They are very comfortable, I don't wear stilettos but love a good block heel!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LOUKPEACH said:


> very nice!




Thank you! They're fun, and they're tiding me over until I get my new PG/diamond Roberto Coin bracelet [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

Happy to share what I got under my Christmas tree. Cartier Juste un clou bracelet with my love.


----------



## melisande

MrsOwen3 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself!



Lovely!  Did you feel as though you had to size up?


----------



## Camaro Chic

Had to share my latest non H indulgence..  we went on a shopping spree, but these 3 are my absolute favorites. Arctic fox shawl, Cerise Kimono and Noir Petit Malle. And a preloved LE Chale Exceptionnel, all from LV.


----------



## MSO13

melisande said:


> Lovely!  Did you feel as though you had to size up?



Yes, I got a half size up from my usual.


----------



## Blue Rain

Well...I have to admit that H wallets are not up to my expectations. So, I have been using others. My latest wallet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
is a Chanel stingray gray boy zippy.


----------



## lulilu

Blue Rain said:


> Well...I have to admit that H wallets are not up to my expectations. So, I have been using others. My latest wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Chanel stingray gray boy zippy.
> View attachment 3223952



I love this!  I was drooling over Celine box bags in sting ray.  I wonder if they have regular sized boys in this leather?


----------



## Blue Rain

lulilu said:


> I love this!  I was drooling over Celine box bags in sting ray.  I wonder if they have regular sized boys in this leather?




Yes, they do, but usually in a small size. I have seen a lot of stingray WOCs though. I like my small accessories to be bright and blingy. The handbags will have to look professional for my career.


----------



## Dinlay

scndlslv said:


> Here are my birthday goodies from my recent trip to Paris.




Huge congrats [emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

Blue Rain said:


> Well...I have to admit that H wallets are not up to my expectations. So, I have been using others. My latest wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Chanel stingray gray boy zippy.
> View attachment 3223952



Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Blue Rain

klynneann said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!




Thank you, klynneann.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Blue Rain said:


> Well...I have to admit that H wallets are not up to my expectations. So, I have been using others. My latest wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Chanel stingray gray boy zippy.
> View attachment 3223952




Love this....so pretty! I'm not a fan of H wallets, either, but I love the WOCs so I use that inside my H bags. 



lulilu said:


> I love this!  I was drooling over Celine box bags in sting ray.  I wonder if they have regular sized boys in this leather?




Hirshleifer's has it in the small. What's interesting to me is that you only get the rainbow effect of the stingray when it's matched with black leather (I guess with gray, too, as here). I've seen other bags (like navy) that has stingray, but the stingray isn't so colorful.


----------



## Bobmops

My new LV bag from Munchen shop 
Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Happy New Year dear friends !


----------



## Bobmops

And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )


----------



## Bobmops

Blue Rain said:


> Well...I have to admit that H wallets are not up to my expectations. So, I have been using others. My latest wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Chanel stingray gray boy zippy.
> View attachment 3223952



Wow! That's beautiful wallet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> Happy New Year dear friends !





Bobmops said:


> And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )



What a great haul, *Bobmops* and those truffles look divine too! Congrats!  

Happy and a healthy 2016 to you!!!


----------



## Bobmops

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a great haul, *Bobmops* and those truffles look divine too! Congrats!
> 
> Happy and a healthy 2016 to you!!!


Happy New Year dear VigeeLeBrun !


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Happy New Year dear friends !


love the flower detail on the handles


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Blue Rain said:


> Well...I have to admit that H wallets are not up to my expectations. So, I have been using others. My latest wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Chanel stingray gray boy zippy.
> View attachment 3223952


beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> 
> Like it a lot [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy New Year dear friends !







Bobmops said:


> And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )




Omg!!! So happy I came across this thread my friend!!! Love the nude CL and what a killer view [emoji7][emoji7] the LV bag is stunning!!! You did amazing![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wishing you and your loved ones a fabulous new year


----------



## 30gold

mthona said:


> Totally loving this...


 I really like this combination; it is not one seen everywhere.  Beautiful statement pieces, enjoy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Happy New Year dear friends !


Great shot!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! So happy I came across this thread my friend!!! Love the nude CL and what a killer view [emoji7][emoji7] the LV bag is stunning!!! You did amazing![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wishing you and your loved ones a fabulous new year



Thank you my dear Eternallove4bag !


----------



## Bobmops

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great shot!



Thanks a lot &#128148;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Happy New Year dear friends !



Yummy desserts and equally yummy bag!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bobmops said:


> And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )



Sexy! And that view! &#128535;


----------



## Serva1

Grimmy came home with me today from the store.


----------



## Blue Rain

Hanna Flaneur said:


> beautiful




Thanks Hanna.


----------



## Moirai

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3229083
> 
> Grimmy came home with me today from the store.



How adorable! Great find, Serva.


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Happy New Year dear friends !





Bobmops said:


> And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )



Love your purchases, Bobmops. Can't go wrong with LV and CL.


----------



## Serva1

Moirai said:


> How adorable! Great find, Serva.




Thank you dear Moirai [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3229083
> 
> Grimmy came home with me today from the store.




Super cute!!!


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> Super cute!!!




Thank you dear eternal[emoji173]&#65039;4bag [emoji1]


----------



## Baglover121

MrsOwen3 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself!



 I love these , really wanted one, as usual was late to grab them, 



Bobmops said:


> And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )



So beautiful, and what a great view




Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3229083
> 
> Grimmy came home with me today from the store.




Cute!


----------



## Baglover121

Saint Laurent blazer 




So perfect!!


----------



## MrsQ

Baglover121 said:


> Saint Laurent blazer
> 
> View attachment 3229392
> 
> 
> So perfect!!




I'm sure it looks fantastic on you. I'm eyeing one for myself too but most probably in black. Show us a modeling photo if you get the time. Thanks. [emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

Baglover121 said:


> Saint Laurent blazer
> 
> View attachment 3229392
> 
> 
> So perfect!!



Love this!


----------



## klynneann

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Happy New Year dear friends !



Love the "flowers" on the handles!  And a great color.


----------



## blingconnoistre

My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!

I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
















Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!


----------



## Miss Al

This!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

blingconnoistre said:


> My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!
> 
> I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
> 
> View attachment 3229729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229733
> 
> 
> Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!


Love love


----------



## kewave

blingconnoistre said:


> My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!
> 
> I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
> 
> View attachment 3229729
> 
> Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!



Nice! It will go so well with my RS Evelyne!


----------



## kewave

Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kewave said:


> Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.




Gorgeous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.



Major congrats,* kewave*! These heels are super elegant and love the bling on them.


----------



## skimilk

kewave said:


> Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.



That is seriously one of most beautiful pairs of shoes I have *ever* seen. Completely serious. Congrats!!!


----------



## lulilu

kewave said:


> Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.



Love these!  And a smart buy re the heel height.  You will be able to dance all night!


----------



## klynneann

kewave said:


> Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.



Gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

blingconnoistre said:


> My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!
> 
> I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
> 
> View attachment 3229729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229733
> 
> 
> Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!



   Modeling pic, PLEASE!!!  And you got your initials on the strap too!!  I love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Baglover121 said:


> Saint Laurent blazer
> 
> View attachment 3229392
> 
> 
> So perfect!!



So chic! This will transform any outfit Baglover! Would love to see a mod shot of this[emoji173]&#65039;



blingconnoistre said:


> My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!
> 
> I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
> 
> View attachment 3229729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229733
> 
> 
> Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!



Would never have thought to use the fendi straps with evie! Looks beautiful!



kewave said:


> Finally got myself a pair of Manolo Hangisi Lace in manageable height of 90mm.




What a stunning pair of shoes kewave[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kewave

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats,* kewave*! These heels are super elegant and love the bling on them.





skimilk said:


> That is seriously one of most beautiful pairs of shoes I have *ever* seen. Completely serious. Congrats!!!





lulilu said:


> Love these!  And a smart buy re the heel height.  You will be able to dance all night!





klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning pair of shoes kewave[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## kewave

This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.


----------



## thyme

kewave said:


> This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.


 
wow...congrats!! stunning watch..


----------



## lovely64

Vince leather pants.


----------



## lovely64

kewave said:


> This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.




Fabulous [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Baglover121 said:


> Saint Laurent blazer
> 
> View attachment 3229392
> 
> 
> So perfect!!




Love SL[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

blingconnoistre said:


> My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!
> 
> I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
> 
> View attachment 3229729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229733
> 
> 
> Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!




Fabulous!!


----------



## lovely64

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> 
> Like it a lot [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy New Year dear friends !




So cute [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

kewave said:


> This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.



Wow! This is stunning!!



lovely64 said:


> Vince leather pants.
> 
> View attachment 3233228




Ooooh! I love this style!!


----------



## Bobmops

lovely64 said:


> Vince leather pants.
> 
> View attachment 3233228



Wow! Looks super !


----------



## Bobmops

kewave said:


> This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.



Thats super watch &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## coucou chanel

My taupe B35 looks great with soft pastel pink shades (think pink sakura). So I've been dreaming about this pink Chanel Camellia embossed wallet for a while, but I couldn't find her anywhere in the States. So, imagine my surprise when I found her in a Chanel boutique in Tokyo


----------



## AnaTeresa

I love taupe and pink together, and the Chanel camellia pattern is always lovely. Congrats!


----------



## ari

kewave said:


> This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.



this is totaly fab! Major congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## ari

coucou chanel said:


> My taupe B35 looks great with soft pastel pink shades (think pink sakura). So I've been dreaming about this pink Chanel Camellia embossed wallet for a while, but I couldn't find her anywhere in the States. So, imagine my surprise when I found her in a Chanel boutique in Tokyo



so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Vince leather pants.
> 
> View attachment 3233228



very nice pants *lovely*, we need mod pictures!!!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Saint Laurent blazer
> 
> View attachment 3229392
> 
> 
> So perfect!!



It is absolutely perfect! congrats *Baglover*


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> My new LV bag from Munchen shop
> Like it a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Happy New Year dear friends !





Bobmops said:


> And a pair of nude CL with Apls view )


Bobmops, beautiful Purchases, love the bag! congrats!


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3229083
> 
> Grimmy came home with me today from the store.


Serva - this is so cute!


blingconnoistre said:


> My New Obsession and First Purchase of 2016.... Fendi Strap You!!!
> 
> I Love the Way It Completely Changes the Look of My Evelyne!!!
> 
> View attachment 3229729
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229732
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229733
> 
> 
> Thanks for Letting Me Share and Happy New Year!



wow! love the Fendi straps!


----------



## ari

more pairs of boots 
chloe - but with the smaller heel!
and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels


----------



## Notorious Pink

coucou chanel said:


> My taupe B35 looks great with soft pastel pink shades (think pink sakura). So I've been dreaming about this pink Chanel Camellia embossed wallet for a while, but I couldn't find her anywhere in the States. So, imagine my surprise when I found her in a Chanel boutique in Tokyo




Beautiful! I have to say, as much as I love H, I prefer Chanel wallets.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> 
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> 
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels




Love these!!!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels


Wow! Brown ones look super 
Are those Chloe?


----------



## eternallove4bag

coucou chanel said:


> My taupe B35 looks great with soft pastel pink shades (think pink sakura). So I've been dreaming about this pink Chanel Camellia embossed wallet for a while, but I couldn't find her anywhere in the States. So, imagine my surprise when I found her in a Chanel boutique in Tokyo



What a beautiful wallet[emoji176][emoji176]



ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> 
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> 
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels



ari I am in love with your boots! HEAVEN[emoji7][emoji7]... Honored to be twins with you on the jimmy choo boots. Just mine are with smaller heels[emoji4]


----------



## Dorian J.

Berluti . . . I was in Cannes a few days ago and had to purchase the "Un Jour."  I have an Hermès Sac à Dépêches in black, so needed a brown bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dorian J. said:


> Berluti . . . I was in Cannes a few days ago and had to purchase the "Un Jour."  I have an Hermès Sac à Dépêches in black, so needed a brown bag.




I really like the look of this bag! So unique!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dorian J.

eternallove4bag said:


> I really like the look of this bag! So unique!



Thank you, Eternal!


----------



## Dorian J.

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333



Fantastic, beautiful shoes.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dorian J. said:


> Fantastic, beautiful shoes.




Thank you Dorian[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels



Your Chloe boots are TDF and so on-trend for right now, wowza, *ari* you struck gold!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333



That's some hot pair of shoes !!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333



I am going to wait and see which Leopard print shawl you will pair these with. Tres tres chic dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I am going to wait and see which Leopard print shawl you will pair these with. Tres tres chic dear!



Thank you so much my sweet friend! On the hunt for the perfect shawl now [emoji16][emoji23]



Bobmops said:


> That's some hot pair of shoes !!




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8] dying to wear them now!


----------



## rainneday

ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels



These Chloe boots are amazing!!! Wow! 



Dorian J. said:


> Berluti . . . I was in Cannes a few days ago and had to purchase the "Un Jour."  I have an Hermès Sac à Dépêches in black, so needed a brown bag.



This is a beautiful bag, edgy and classic at the same time. I will Google this company now.  Congrats!

ETA Googled them, I knew they sounded familiar, I knew of their shoes. Very nice! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333



So gorgeous! Can't wait to see how you style these, EternalLove!


----------



## Dorian J.

rainneday said:


> This is a beautiful bag, edgy and classic at the same time. I will Google this company now.  Congrats!



Thank you, rainneday!  Berluti is fantastic.  I must admit that I enjoy the smaller and lighter size of this bag more than my heavier and bigger Hermes.


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Love these!!!




Thank you BBC


Bobmops said:


> Wow! Brown ones look super
> 
> Are those Chloe?



Yes, Bobmops, Chloe but with a smaller heel, still haven't figured out how I'll wear them. Yesterday I bought another pair of Prada boots - will take picture later



eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful wallet[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> ari I am in love with your boots! HEAVEN[emoji7][emoji7]... Honored to be twins with you on the jimmy choo boots. Just mine are with smaller heels[emoji4]




Thank you Eternal, mine are 9 cm - which is the best for me. I'm honored to be your twin! How much smaller?


Dorian J. said:


> Berluti . . . I was in Cannes a few days ago and had to purchase the "Un Jour."  I have an Hermès Sac à Dépêches in black, so needed a brown bag.




Beautiful bag!


eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333




Wow ! So cool! Congrats Eternal!


----------



## ari

here are my new Prada boots!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> View attachment 3236674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my new Prada boots!



Prada is super comfy to me ) those will be easy to pair with anything &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> These Chloe boots are amazing!!! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful bag, edgy and classic at the same time. I will Google this company now.  Congrats!
> 
> ETA Googled them, I knew they sounded familiar, I knew of their shoes. Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous! Can't wait to see how you style these, EternalLove!



Thank you my dear rainneday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Thank you BBC
> 
> 
> Yes, Bobmops, Chloe but with a smaller heel, still haven't figured out how I'll wear them. Yesterday I bought another pair of Prada boots - will take picture later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternal, mine are 9 cm - which is the best for me. I'm honored to be your twin! How much smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ! So cool! Congrats Eternal!



Thank you so much dear ari. Mine are 2.5 inches kitten heels so 6.35 cm I think. 



ari said:


> View attachment 3236674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my new Prada boots!



Wow! This looks amazing ari[emoji7] please post a picture of your boot collection! I am already in love with the three you recently posted pictures of[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Prada is super comfy to me ) those will be easy to pair with anything [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]




+1! Love prada shoes! I find them so comfy and stylish!


----------



## scndlslv

I loved my Ikat Neverfull in Indian Rose so much I had to get another one in Grand Bleu. I can't believe I found a NEW one at the original retail price. They usually go for twice as much. I also got a Pallas Compact wallet. Love the color and all of the sumptuous leather.


----------



## eternallove4bag

scndlslv said:


> I loved my Ikat Neverfull in Indian Rose so much I had to get another one in Grand Bleu. I can't believe I found a NEW one at the original retail price. They usually go for twice as much. I also got a Pallas Compact wallet. Love the color and all of the sumptuous leather.




Beautiful!! Love both the contrast colors[emoji170][emoji176]


----------



## scndlslv

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!! Love both the contrast colors[emoji170][emoji176]


Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scndlslv said:


> I loved my Ikat Neverfull in Indian Rose so much I had to get another one in Grand Bleu. I can't believe I found a NEW one at the original retail price. They usually go for twice as much. I also got a Pallas Compact wallet. Love the color and all of the sumptuous leather.



Love these, *scndlslv*! Major congrats!!


----------



## scndlslv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these, *scndlslv*! Major congrats!!


Thank you VLB! As much as I love the pop of color on the outside, the inside is simply EVERYTHING!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scndlslv said:


> Thank you VLB! *As much as I love the pop of color on the outside, the inside is simply EVERYTHING!*



OMG, you are so right, *scndlslv*! That blue pattern IS everything.


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels



So hot!  Love these!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> *I am going to wait and see which Leopard print shawl you will pair these with. Tres tres chic dear!*



*periogirl*, I have a brand new pair of Oscar leopard print gorgeous heels that are as of yet unworn and now I know why ~ I need an H leopard scarf/shawl to coordinate with then, Yes, even have Les Leopards in my pile of H boxes and must try them together. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, I have a brand new pair of Oscar leopard print gorgeous heels that are as of yet unworn and now I know why ~ I need an H leopard scarf/shawl to coordinate with then, Yes, even have Les Leopards in my pile of H boxes and must try them together. Thanks for the inspiration!




Dear Vigee, as usual, I look forward to seeing your choice!  [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

scndlslv said:


> Thank you VLB! As much as I love the pop of color on the outside, the inside is simply EVERYTHING!




This is the inside? OMG, beautiful! (dashes off to LV store)


----------



## scndlslv

periogirl28 said:


> This is the inside? OMG, beautiful! (dashes off to LV store)


Yes, and the pink one has pink flowers. Unfortunately it was an LE that came out 3 years ago. I bought the dark pink one back then. But last week I found the blue one in new condition. I just can't do a regular Neverfull after having this colorful version.


----------



## loves

I went a little bug crazy when I went to pick up my peekaboo (another major love). The bugs, they are like Doritos; I can't have just a few but a big handful. I'm going a shopping ban now till end of this year.


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> I went a little bug crazy when I went to pick up my peekaboo (another major love). The bugs, they are like Doritos; I can't have just a few but a big handful. I'm going a shopping ban now till end of this year.




Omg!!! You have an amazing collection of bugs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful bag too[emoji173]&#65039;.. Color looks amazing!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag ~ so classy...&#128536;



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333



Ari ~ I love love your taste in boots!  Both Chloe and the Prada boots are totally chic!  &#128525;



ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ so classy...[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari ~ I love love your taste in boots!  Both Chloe and the Prada boots are totally chic!  [emoji7]




Thank you so much tonkamama


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! You have an amazing collection of bugs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful bag too[emoji173]&#65039;.. Color looks amazing!



i need to pace my bug buys now, need something in pink. thank you 

thanks it's my first peekaboo and i love the colour too


----------



## cavalla

ari said:


> more pairs of boots
> chloe - but with the smaller heel!
> and Jimmy Choo with a comfi heels



Love love that brown pair of  boots! 



Dorian J. said:


> Berluti . . . I was in Cannes a few days ago and had to purchase the "Un Jour."  I have an Hermès Sac à Dépêches in black, so needed a brown bag.



What a chic bag! I'm a berluti fan as well.


----------



## Ethengdurst

loves said:


> I went a little bug crazy when I went to pick up my peekaboo (another major love). The bugs, they are like Doritos; I can't have just a few but a big handful. I'm going a shopping ban now till end of this year.



Sooo adorable! Goodluck on that ban (it's only Feb!) &#128521;


----------



## loves

Ethengdurst said:


> Sooo adorable! Goodluck on that ban (it's only Feb!) &#128521;



lol i get you and ok  i just realised it's only Feb


----------



## vivelebag

loves said:


> I went a little bug crazy when I went to pick up my peekaboo (another major love). The bugs, they are like Doritos; I can't have just a few but a big handful. I'm going a shopping ban now till end of this year.




They are so cute!!!


----------



## Dorian J.

cavalla said:


> What a chic bag! I'm a berluti fan as well.



Thank you, cavalla!


----------



## rainneday

Not fashion, but still worth showing. Some chocolates that I purchased for my DH.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Not fashion, but still worth showing. Some chocolates that I purchased for my DH.




Yummy!! Your DH is so lucky dear rainneday!!


----------



## UEShopaholic

Got myself a Tag Heuer Formula One white ceramic with diamonds as an impulse purchase... I'm not usually a watch person, but it caught my eye...


----------



## loves

UEShopaholic said:


> Got myself a Tag Heuer Formula One white ceramic with diamonds as an impulse purchase... I'm not usually a watch person, but it caught my eye...



it's lovely, i got one for my mother in black (don't think it's the same model because i am not a watch person but it looks very similar to this) because she has a lot of white face watches. congrats it looks lovely on you



rainneday said:


> Not fashion, but still worth showing. Some chocolates that I purchased for my DH.



lucky dh



vivelebag said:


> They are so cute!!!



thank you! they make me happy


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Yummy!! Your DH is so lucky dear rainneday!!





loves said:


> lucky dh



They were too pretty to eat, but he did anyway...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

UEShopaholic said:


> Got myself a Tag Heuer Formula One white ceramic with diamonds as an impulse purchase... I'm not usually a watch person, but it caught my eye...



Beautiful watch! Congrats, *UES*!!!


----------



## Gina123

kewave said:


> This depleted my H funds....AP Ladies Royal Oak.




Georgeous!!! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

UEShopaholic said:


> Got myself a Tag Heuer Formula One white ceramic with diamonds as an impulse purchase... I'm not usually a watch person, but it caught my eye...




I almost pulled the same trigger in Grand Cayman! Congrats!![emoji3]


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't resist some CL shoes to brighten my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235333




Lol, I'm shoe obsessed, too. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

coucou chanel said:


> My taupe B35 looks great with soft pastel pink shades (think pink sakura). So I've been dreaming about this pink Chanel Camellia embossed wallet for a while, but I couldn't find her anywhere in the States. So, imagine my surprise when I found her in a Chanel boutique in Tokyo




Pretty soft pink. It complements your taupe B35! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

lovely64 said:


> Vince leather pants.
> 
> View attachment 3233228




Nice Lovely!  [emoji106]


----------



## Gina123

I hope this is not too OTT but these are my early Bday, anniversary, Vday presents 2016. [emoji9]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Lol, I'm shoe obsessed, too. [emoji8]



I don't know what it is about shoes &#129300;&#129300;



Gina123 said:


> I hope this is not too OTT but these are my early Bday, anniversary, Vday presents 2016. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3277915




GORGEOUS!! And love the orange boxes peeking out [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## makeupmama

My Boy


----------



## eternallove4bag

makeupmama said:


> My Boy




Stunning!! Love the red boy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Thank you! [emoji8]
VCA is my other obsession and I'm so thrilled to share my pave on non H indulgence. [emoji16]


----------



## looking4kelly

So in love with Moynat now...&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## looking4kelly

Pauline Perfection


----------



## ilovecocohanel

DH was in Paris..

and he picked up this runway Lady Dior Limited Edition for me..

its in the mini size...very cute.... woven metallic leather with tweed..

love it! its my first lady DIOR...


----------



## ilovecocohanel

He also got me this chanel clutch..

its a champagne gold... lambskin.... fully stitched to this beautiful pattern...
i havent got the chance to wear it yet..these are the pics from the store!


----------



## thyme

looking4kelly said:


> Pauline Perfection



Gorgeous bag and love the macaroon..


----------



## looking4kelly

chincac said:


> Gorgeous bag and love the macaroon..


Thank you.That is high praise coming from an afficionado like you! Yay I got a comment from 'chincac' !!!


----------



## papilloncristal

Gina123 said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]
> VCA is my other obsession and I'm so thrilled to share my pave on non H indulgence. [emoji16]




Same here!! I'm now struggling if I should get the VCA Socrate single flower or 3 flowers pendant as my next purchase...


----------



## Gina123

papilloncristal said:


> Same here!! I'm now struggling if I should get the VCA Socrate single flower or 3 flowers pendant as my next purchase...




Both beautiful... I'm leaning toward 3 flowers. [emoji7]


----------



## thyme

looking4kelly said:


> Thank you.That is high praise coming from an afficionado like you! Yay I got a comment from 'chincac' !!!


 
you are too kind. I am just being honest. you carry the Pauline really well!


----------



## cavalla

ilovecocohanel said:


> DH was in Paris..
> 
> and he picked up this runway Lady Dior Limited Edition for me..
> 
> its in the mini size...very cute.... woven metallic leather with tweed..
> 
> love it! its my first lady DIOR...



What a gorgeous bag. congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

looking4kelly said:


> So in love with Moynat now...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]







looking4kelly said:


> Pauline Perfection



Beautiful bags [emoji170][emoji170]



ilovecocohanel said:


> DH was in Paris..
> 
> 
> 
> and he picked up this runway Lady Dior Limited Edition for me..
> 
> 
> 
> its in the mini size...very cute.... woven metallic leather with tweed..
> 
> 
> 
> love it! its my first lady DIOR...







ilovecocohanel said:


> He also got me this chanel clutch..
> 
> 
> 
> its a champagne gold... lambskin.... fully stitched to this beautiful pattern...
> 
> i havent got the chance to wear it yet..these are the pics from the store!




Wow!! You go two amazing bags! Dior and Chanel and both so exquisite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

ilovecocohanel said:


> DH was in Paris..
> 
> 
> 
> and he picked up this runway Lady Dior Limited Edition for me..
> 
> 
> 
> its in the mini size...very cute.... woven metallic leather with tweed..
> 
> 
> 
> love it! its my first lady DIOR...




Gorgeous! Congrats on Dior and Chanel!


----------



## Gina123

I love shopping in Paris!
Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> I love shopping in Paris!
> Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279705




This is a m a z i n g Gina, thank you for sharing [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> I love shopping in Paris!
> Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279705




Whoa!!! Amazing haul!!! Looks like a super successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Serva1 said:


> This is a m a z i n g Gina, thank you for sharing [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Serva!!! [emoji8] 
So much for curbing my indulgence in H, my new year's resolution. [emoji12]


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! Amazing haul!!! Looks like a super successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag! [emoji8]

Yes, successful shopping trip and I depleted H funds for the year, too. [emoji15]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag! [emoji8]
> 
> Yes, successful shopping trip and I depleted H funds for the year, too. [emoji15]




Hehehe!!! I feel like the same [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## papilloncristal

To me, VCA is even more dangerous than Hermes...


----------



## eternallove4bag

papilloncristal said:


> To me, VCA is even more dangerous than Hermes...
> 
> View attachment 3283091




Totally agree!!! This is one stunning piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> I love shopping in Paris!
> Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279705




Ooooh, fabulous! How did you manage to haul all that fab stuff home?


----------



## Gina123

Love your VCA bracelets!!!  For me, it's a toss up. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> Ooooh, fabulous! How did you manage to haul all that fab stuff home?




Thank you! I brought 1/2 empty suitcase and I bought a LV keep all in Paris.


----------



## periogirl28

looking4kelly said:


> So in love with Moynat now...&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



What a beautifully put together outfit, this blue is perfect on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> I love shopping in Paris!
> Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279705



I like the way you shop! Really impressed!


----------



## looking4kelly

Heartfelt thanks for your lovely compliment &#128158; truly appreciated


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> I like the way you shop! Really impressed!




Thank you periogirl! I was caught up in the moment, dollar being strong and shopping in Paris. Of course I have to be good rest of the year and we are only in Feb... &#129300;[emoji39][emoji12]


----------



## Keren16

Should I keep or return??
I think it's cute ... Not serious or at all like Hermes 
My husband does not really care for it


----------



## tannfran

Gina123 said:


> I love shopping in Paris!
> Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279705




All fabulous.  Way to go&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## rainneday

T'was a gift :giggles: so I am happy to say that I did not break my ban! Gucci espadrilles.


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3291743
> 
> 
> Should I keep or return??
> I think it's cute ... Not serious or at all like Hermes
> My husband does not really care for it








Decided to keep the bag
My Hermes slg's fit easily inside of it with lots of room to spare!


----------



## rainneday

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3292504
> View attachment 3292506
> 
> 
> Decided to keep the bag
> My Hermes slg's fit easily inside of it with lots of room to spare!



This last picture is so pretty, enjoy!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> T'was a gift :giggles: so I am happy to say that I did not break my ban! Gucci espadrilles.




It totally doesn't break any rules if it's a gift my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Beautiful shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3292504
> View attachment 3292506
> 
> 
> Decided to keep the bag
> My Hermes slg's fit easily inside of it with lots of room to spare!




I totally love it and I am not even a backpack girl... Super cute... And I am so eyeing your H SLGs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Great choice my beautiful friend!


----------



## Keren16

rainneday said:


> This last picture is so pretty, enjoy!!!




Thank you!


----------



## LaChocolat

Chanel 2.55 small/medium with matte silver hardware.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> I totally love it and I am not even a backpack girl... Super cute... And I am so eyeing your H SLGs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Great choice my beautiful friend!




Thank you!  I don't receive push notifications recently so I check threads randomly[emoji136]&#127995;
I'm not a backpack person either so I go back & forth about if I like or not or if $ spent on this bag could go to H's&#128580;
I do love my H slg's
Though I rotate my designer lines, Hermes is now my favorite by far & I feel terrific wearing anything from them [emoji173]&#65039;
I bet you too[emoji7]
When I get a chance, ill post pics of my RH Kelly. 
How is your beautiful B?  Behaving herself??
Hope my push notification problem gets resolved soon ... I'm having withdrawal from not receiving them.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
(And seeing your reveals!)


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Chanel 2.55 small/medium with matte silver hardware.




Great choice[emoji175][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
Thanks for sharing!
Hope all is well


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> Great choice[emoji175][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for sharing!
> Hope all is well



Thanks!  Love your recent purchase too (and yummy H SLGs).


----------



## amozo

just landed a karlito charm for my B. Got a bougainvillea calvi too. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## thyme

Keren16 said:


> Decided to keep the bag
> My Hermes slg's fit easily inside of it with lots of room to spare!



it's a cute bag..glad you are keeping it..not really a backpack imho! you can wear it cross body or on shoulder like a handbag right?



LaChocolat said:


> Chanel 2.55 small/medium with matte silver hardware.



congrats on a classic..



rainneday said:


> T'was a gift :giggles: so I am happy to say that I did not break my ban! Gucci espadrilles.



gorgeous shoes! congrats..


----------



## Grande Latte

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3291743
> 
> 
> Should I keep or return??
> I think it's cute ... Not serious or at all like Hermes
> My husband does not really care for it



I think it's super cute. You should keep it. Like you said, it's not at all serious. It's fun.


----------



## Keren16

Grande Latte said:


> I think it's super cute. You should keep it. Like you said, it's not at all serious. It's fun.




Thanks!
I have to keep reminding myself this is not a serious bag.
To it's credit, the mini is is good for the climate I live where it rains randomly & frequently.  I don't worry about it as I do with my Hermes.  Even though my H's are durable, I protect them like babies[emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

amozo said:


> just landed a karlito charm for my B. Got a bougainvillea calvi too. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;




I love everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
(More words are not needed!)


----------



## amozo

Keren16 said:


> I love everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> (More words are not needed!)




Thank you for the kind words! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  I don't receive push notifications recently so I check threads randomly[emoji136]&#127995;
> I'm not a backpack person either so I go back & forth about if I like or not or if $ spent on this bag could go to H's&#128580;
> I do love my H slg's
> Though I rotate my designer lines, Hermes is now my favorite by far & I feel terrific wearing anything from them [emoji173]&#65039;
> I bet you too[emoji7]
> When I get a chance, ill post pics of my RH Kelly.
> How is your beautiful B?  Behaving herself??
> Hope my push notification problem gets resolved soon ... I'm having withdrawal from not receiving them.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> (And seeing your reveals!)




No worries my friend! I love to see your pics and definitely dying to see ur RH K... Hoping to score a RC or RH myself next. Will see how that goes [emoji6] but no complaints since I get to enjoy my etain B [emoji3][emoji3]... Is it a technical problem not getting the notifications because of your phone or the TPF app? Hope it gets resolved soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

amozo said:


> just landed a karlito charm for my B. Got a bougainvillea calvi too. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji7][emoji108]&#127995;




Super cute charm!! And love the calvi too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amozo

eternallove4bag said:


> Super cute charm!! And love the calvi too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji4]


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> It totally doesn't break any rules if it's a gift my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Beautiful shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hello! Thank you, EternalLove!  I had a gift card  I love these shoes, I think they may be my favorite pair...now if it would only stop raining long enough for me to wear them! xo


----------



## rainneday

chincac said:


> it's a cute bag..glad you are keeping it..not really a backpack imho! you can wear it cross body or on shoulder like a handbag right?
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on a classic..
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous shoes! congrats..




Thank you, Chincac!


----------



## Hermes Only

Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International. 
My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.




I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Freckles1 said:


> I LOVE it!!!


 Thank You Love!!


----------



## scndlslv

Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hermes Only

scndlslv said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thank You..


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Hello! Thank you, EternalLove!  I had a gift card  I love these shoes, I think they may be my favorite pair...now if it would only stop raining long enough for me to wear them! xo



Hope the weather behaves my beautiful friend and you get to wear them! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.



Lol! I like your slogan [emoji3][emoji3]... Beautiful Chanel scarf and of course you can wear it with perfect style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My friend you have amazing taste


----------



## scarf1

Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.


Love it!


----------



## poptarts

A few small leather goods (plus a minor memory fail):


----------



## thyme

poptarts said:


> A few small leather goods (plus a minor memory fail):



these are cute!


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! I like your slogan [emoji3][emoji3]... Beautiful Chanel scarf and of course you can wear it with perfect style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My friend you have amazing taste


 I'm afraid, I'm falling in love with CC Chanel.. That line actually came from my favorite Flight Attendant movie starring Gwyneth Paltrow in "The View from the Top"... It's always been my Mantra!!... 



scarf1 said:


> Love it!


 Thank You darling


----------



## cavalla

Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.



What a fun one!


----------



## Keren16




----------



## ilovecocohanel

Just got this diorever silver metallic bag!
Hope u guys love it as much as i do
Will post more pics as soon as its with me in a few days!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> I'm afraid, I'm falling in love with CC Chanel.. That line actually came from my favorite Flight Attendant movie starring Gwyneth Paltrow in "The View from the Top"... It's always been my Mantra!!...
> 
> Thank You darling



I don't blame you my darling friend for falling in love! You make this card look spectacular [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3300220
> 
> 
> Just got this diorever silver metallic bag!
> Hope u guys love it as much as i do
> Will post more pics as soon as its with me in a few days!



Wow! I have never seen this! So unique! Looking forward to more mod shots [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Eternallove4bag, I still can't decide if the mini is for me&#128579;.  I'm driving everyone crazy asking their opinion about it.  Most like it.  Still..., I don't want to wear just a few times & then it sits in my closet [emoji6]
Have a good evening[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Eternallove4bag, I still can't decide if the mini is for me&#128579;.  I'm driving everyone crazy asking their opinion about it.  Most like it.  Still..., I don't want to wear just a few times & then it sits in my closet [emoji6]
> Have a good evening[emoji7]




My friend I can understand your concern... I also hate to buy any bag that I know I won't use a lot... Keep it only if you are convinced you will use it.. Do you see yourself reaching out for it often? If not don't keep it....I am no help am I [emoji51][emoji51]..... Keep us posted on your decision[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend I can understand your concern... I also hate to buy any bag that I know I won't use a lot... Keep it only if you are convinced you will use it.. Do you see yourself reaching out for it often? If not don't keep it....I am no help am I [emoji51][emoji51]..... Keep us posted on your decision[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thanks for your understanding
I'm so used to Hermes now that anything else can't compare (even Chanel).
The mini LV is lively & I like it.
I know from previous LV's I bought years ago, the coated canvas is durable & good in certain situations.
I'll keep thinking [emoji8]


----------



## cavalla

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 3300997
> 
> 
> Just got this diorever silver metallic bag!
> Hope u guys love it as much as i do
> Will post more pics as soon as its with me in a few days!



Looking forward to your mod shots. I've been quite curious about this bag. Which size did you get?


----------



## ilovecocohanel

cavalla said:


> Looking forward to your mod shots. I've been quite curious about this bag. Which size did you get?




I got the size Medium!! Will post by tonight...


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Here are some pics of the diorever medium silver metallic


----------



## lulilu

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 3305958
> View attachment 3305959
> View attachment 3305960
> View attachment 3305961
> View attachment 3305962
> View attachment 3305963
> View attachment 3305964
> View attachment 3305965
> View attachment 3305966
> View attachment 3305967
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the diorever medium silver metallic



Lovely!  I got this in gold a few weeks ago and am enjoying all the views of the silver!


----------



## TankerToad

Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.


I am so lookin forward to seeing ALL of this CHANEL collection~have you seen the pins?
You and I are just ALL OVER this right?
Loving this scarf!!
See you at the Chanel Airport!


----------



## TankerToad

Gina123 said:


> I love shopping in Paris!
> Here is my haul from recent trip to Paris. [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279705



Seriously??  WOW! HOW fun. Did you go solo? Love ALL!!
Fun to shop at your own pace in Paris~~great choices my friend!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Gina123 said:


> I hope this is not too OTT but these are my early Bday, anniversary, Vday presents 2016. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3277915



Stunning on you!
So jelly!


----------



## Fab41

preloved but pristine.. Barbara Bui leather jacket from Reciproque (Paris)... gorgeous imo... so i think i scored &#128513;


----------



## cavalla

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 3305958
> View attachment 3305959
> View attachment 3305960
> View attachment 3305961
> View attachment 3305962
> View attachment 3305963
> View attachment 3305964
> View attachment 3305965
> View attachment 3305966
> View attachment 3305967
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the diorever medium silver metallic



This is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fab41 said:


> preloved but pristine.. Barbara Bui leather jacket from Reciproque (Paris)... gorgeous imo... so i think i scored &#128513;



Love this jacket, *Fab*, major congrats!


----------



## Fab41

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this jacket, *Fab*, major congrats!



thank you...


----------



## Gina123

TankerToad said:


> Seriously??  WOW! HOW fun. Did you go solo? Love ALL!!
> 
> Fun to shop at your own pace in Paris~~great choices my friend!!!







TankerToad said:


> Stunning on you!
> 
> So jelly!




Thank you TT! I have exhausted my piggy bank for the year. My husband told me to work with my 'portfolio'... [emoji15]&#129300;[emoji22]

That said, I had a reserve stash for one more H bag if I can get my hands on it. [emoji39] 
I'm patiently waiting....


----------



## Gina123

ilovecocohanel said:


> View attachment 3305958
> View attachment 3305959
> View attachment 3305960
> View attachment 3305961
> View attachment 3305962
> View attachment 3305963
> View attachment 3305964
> View attachment 3305965
> View attachment 3305966
> View attachment 3305967
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the diorever medium silver metallic




Congrats!!! This is the hottest trending bag right now. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Hermes Only said:


> Welcome Aboard Chanel Airlines. Paris, First Class, International.
> My First Chanel Purchase from SS2016 Collection.




Woohoo! It's lovely on you and congrats!


----------



## Millicat

Far from an indulgence, but the thing i'm waiting for currently, and it'll be here this week !
Rebecca Minkoff's pink (Guava)  suede Isobel saddle bag


----------



## Hermes Only

Gina123 said:


> Woohoo! It's lovely on you and congrats!


 Thank You... I love it too!! 



TankerToad said:


> I am so lookin forward to seeing ALL of this CHANEL collection~have you seen the pins?
> You and I are just ALL OVER this right?
> Loving this scarf!!
> See you at the Chanel Airport!


 Thanks TT.. OMG, This is definitely up my alley.. and Yes, I have the silver/black airplane pins on order. I wanted the Bags as well.. check out the CC bag that's called "Fasten Seat Belt" Bag.. Its really cool.. contemplating on maybe getting it .. eventually...


----------



## TankerToad

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You... I love it too!!
> 
> Thanks TT.. OMG, This is definitely up my alley.. and Yes, I have the silver/black airplane pins on order. I wanted the Bags as well.. check out the CC bag that's called "Fasten Seat Belt" Bag.. Its really cool.. contemplating on maybe getting it .. eventually...


I'm going to look at the bags next week along with much of the collection at the launch here
I'll look for that one~~too fun!


----------



## Ketaki

Been naughty. Was saving for a Birkin but got distracted by Chanel...again!


----------



## lovely64

Chanel[emoji41] and gucci.


[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Millicat

Very nice 
Is that a mini flap ?


----------



## mygoodies

While waiting for my K25 I cheated on H and treated myself on the ltd edition "So Black" DIORISSIMO (medium)[emoji28] The leather is bullcalf skin, which is very similar to the H Clemence imo. 

I emailed DIOR CS and they managed to track down the very last piece in whole Europe. As always DIOR CS is the best! So THRILLED to finally having my dream DIOR bag with the black HW. Thanks for sharing my excitement [emoji317][emoji317]



And it came with a wrist clutch! Perfect for dinners as I don't have any evening clutch yet! So basically I got 2 bags for the price of 1 [emoji38]



Loving the Black hardware. This will keep me happy until a SO BLACK B finds her way to me LOL


----------



## lovely64

Millicat said:


> Very nice
> 
> Is that a mini flap ?




Thanks! Yes, it is a caviar chevron mini[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

A few more CC items.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> While waiting for my K25 I cheated on H and treated myself on the ltd edition "So Black" DIORISSIMO (medium)[emoji28] The leather is bullcalf skin, which is very similar to the H Clemence imo.
> 
> I emailed DIOR CS and they managed to track down the very last piece in whole Europe. As always DIOR CS is the best! So THRILLED to finally having my dream DIOR bag with the black HW. Thanks for sharing my excitement [emoji317][emoji317]
> View attachment 3330790
> 
> 
> And it came with a wrist clutch! Perfect for dinners as I don't have any evening clutch yet! So basically I got 2 bags for the price of 1 [emoji38]
> View attachment 3330792
> 
> 
> Loving the Black hardware. This will keep me happy until a SO BLACK B finds her way to me LOL
> View attachment 3330795



Stunning and absolutely love the black hardware, congrats, *mygoodies*!


----------



## mygoodies

lovely64 said:


> A few more CC items.
> 
> View attachment 3334173
> 
> View attachment 3334174
> 
> View attachment 3334175
> 
> View attachment 3334178




THOSE PRETTY BOOTS or Sneakers  ! Looooove them!!! Mini flap is soooo CUTE! I'm hoping the So Black Chevron will be released again soon. I'm all abt the black HW now ever since my DIORISSIMO so black LOL


----------



## mygoodies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Stunning and absolutely love the black hardware, congrats, *mygoodies*!




Thank you dearie! First time I cheated on H with a handbag ever since I got the B30   so HAPPY I got my hands on this DIORISSIMO. Wish I had the same luck with H So Black [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
Oh well at least I can rotate bags more often now


----------



## Millicat

A Rebecca Minkoff Isobel saddle bag, pink suede and very tactile


----------



## ima1

Early Bday gift was collected  from  LV store yesterday .
Speedy 35 monogram.  
Seems some of my photos  are too big.
Hope I can download  one .


----------



## ima1

ima1 said:


> Early Bday gift was collected  from  LV store yesterday .
> Speedy 35 monogram.
> Seems some of my photos  are too big.
> Hope I can download  one .



I don't  know how to attach  few photos  in one go. ..
This bag was born Feb. 2016 made in France. 
Zipped  pocket.


----------



## Kyokei

Manolos and Givenchy shoes


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> Manolos and Givenchy shoes
> 
> View attachment 3335318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335319



Ahhh, those Manolos!!! Beautiful, *Kyokei*.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Millicat said:


> A Rebecca Minkoff Isobel saddle bag, pink suede and very tactile



Beautiful bag! Perfect for Spring!!!

I am a sucker for tassels.


----------



## Fab41

i promise i only planned to window shop... but....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fab41 said:


> i promise i only planned to window shop... but....



Oh my, *Fab *~ I like the way you window shop! Absolutely GORGEOUS and congrats.


----------



## Fab41

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh my, *Fab *~ I like the way you window shop! Absolutely GORGEOUS and congrats.



:giggles: thanks! :giggles:


----------



## Kyokei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ahhh, those Manolos!!! Beautiful, *Kyokei*.




Thank you!!! They are a lot different than what I normally go for but am glad I got them.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Millicat said:


> A Rebecca Minkoff Isobel saddle bag, pink suede and very tactile



Sooooooo pretty, Millicat!!! I love pink and I love tassels, so it's no wonder that I find your new bag to be so adorable!


----------



## PrincessCypress

My first jumbo and I'm completely smitten!!!


----------



## Gina123

I wanted something new, fresh, not so mainstream in US but popular in Paris. So...Swapped out my Chanel tote for Faure Le Page tote as my new work horse bag. [emoji39]

FLP Tote with matching pochette gun and pompon
Enveloppe for my laptop


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> I wanted something new, fresh, not so mainstream in US but popular in Paris. So...Swapped out my Chanel tote for Faure Le Page tote as my new work horse bag. [emoji39]
> 
> FLP Tote with matching pochette gun and pompon
> Enveloppe for my laptop
> 
> View attachment 3338324




Love everything in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gina123 said:


> I wanted something new, fresh, not so mainstream in US but popular in Paris. So...Swapped out my Chanel tote for Faure Le Page tote as my new work horse bag. [emoji39]
> 
> FLP Tote with matching pochette gun and pompon
> Enveloppe for my laptop
> 
> View attachment 3338324





Serva1 said:


> *Love everything in this pic* [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



+1, so true!


----------



## jyyanks

So, I've been away for several reasons -- new job, family stuff etc.  However, another reason is because I found a new obsession. Behold, the brand that has kept me out of H recently....


----------



## Fab41

jyyanks said:


> So, I've been away for several reasons -- new job, family stuff etc.  However, another reason is because I found a new obsession. Behold, the brand that has kept me out of H recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338795



elegance...


----------



## Gina123

jyyanks said:


> So, I've been away for several reasons -- new job, family stuff etc.  However, another reason is because I found a new obsession. Behold, the brand that has kept me out of H recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338795




Gorgeous!


----------



## Gina123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, so true!







Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you VigeeLeBrun & Serva! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

jyyanks said:


> So, I've been away for several reasons -- new job, family stuff etc.  However, another reason is because I found a new obsession. Behold, the brand that has kept me out of H recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338795




Beautiful!!! See ya on the VCA threads!!! [emoji6]


----------



## jyyanks

Fab41 said:


> elegance...





Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous!





BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! See ya on the VCA threads!!! [emoji6]



Thank you!!  So excited though my wallet is suffering.  BBC - thankfully the VCA forum is not as active otherwise I would be in really big trouble.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> So, I've been away for several reasons -- new job, family stuff etc.  However, another reason is because I found a new obsession. Behold, the brand that has kept me out of H recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338795



VCA is quite addicting and have missed your posts *jyyanks*! Congrats!


----------



## Myke518

jyyanks said:


> So, I've been away for several reasons -- new job, family stuff etc.  However, another reason is because I found a new obsession. Behold, the brand that has kept me out of H recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338795




Classic and gorgeous!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I hadn't visited this thread in ages, but have insomnia tonight and have finally caught up.  You all have exquisite taste!

EB has been a terrible influence on me lately (but in a loving way).    This is the latest product of her enabling.

Bayco ruby eternity ring.  It fits perfectly on its own on my right hand, but needs the help of guard rings to be secure on my left.  I'm loving it more every day!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hadn't visited this thread in ages, but have insomnia tonight and have finally caught up.  You all have exquisite taste!
> 
> EB has been a terrible influence on me lately (but in a loving way).    This is the latest product of her enabling.
> 
> Bayco ruby eternity ring.  It fits perfectly on its own on my right hand, but needs the help of guard rings to be secure on my left.  I'm loving it more every day!



It looks so pretty!!! I'm so glad you're my ring twin!!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hadn't visited this thread in ages, but have insomnia tonight and have finally caught up.  You all have exquisite taste!
> 
> 
> 
> EB has been a terrible influence on me lately (but in a loving way).    This is the latest product of her enabling.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayco ruby eternity ring.  It fits perfectly on its own on my right hand, but needs the help of guard rings to be secure on my left.  I'm loving it more every day!







etoupebirkin said:


> It looks so pretty!!! I'm so glad you're my ring twin!!!




Omg this is STUNNING!!! Yes, the memory of seeing EB's ring at a NY meetup is still vividly burned into my brain and haunts me to this day! [emoji12]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hadn't visited this thread in ages, but have insomnia tonight and have finally caught up.  You all have exquisite taste!
> 
> 
> 
> EB has been a terrible influence on me lately (but in a loving way).    This is the latest product of her enabling.
> 
> 
> 
> Bayco ruby eternity ring.  It fits perfectly on its own on my right hand, but needs the help of guard rings to be secure on my left.  I'm loving it more every day!




OMG, I die! This ring looks gorgeous on you, simply stunning and major congrats.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> It looks so pretty!!! I'm so glad you're my ring twin!!!



EB, I knew when I first saw your gorgeous ruby band, if one ever came my way, it would be mine.  What would I do without you?  You're my jewelry inspiration!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ForeverInPink said:


> Omg this is STUNNING!!! Yes, the memory of seeing EB's ring at a NY meetup is still vividly burned into my brain and haunts me to this day! [emoji12]



LOL!  ForeverinPink, I think EB's amazing taste in jewelry haunts more than a few of us!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, I die! This ring looks gorgeous on you, simply stunning and major congrats.



Thank you, Vigee!  It's a good thing I bought it before I filed my taxes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cavalier Girl said:


> LOL!  ForeverinPink,* I think EB's amazing taste in jewelry haunts more than a few of us!*



+1, and can add to that ~ EB's taste in EVERYTHING haunts a few of us! She is a connoisseur of all things beautiful IMO, *Cavalier Girl*. 

*EB*, are you listening?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Decided to get a JUC ring!


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, and can add to that ~ EB's taste in EVERYTHING haunts a few of us! She is a connoisseur of all things beautiful IMO, *Cavalier Girl*.
> 
> *EB*, are you listening?



Yes, LOL!!! And I do have some things to post here. And thank you. Yours, Forever in Pink and CG's praise means so much to me as I admire all of you immensely.


----------



## jyyanks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> VCA is quite addicting and have missed your posts *jyyanks*! Congrats!



Thank you Vigee! I've missed my tpf friends but am slowly coming back.  I got a new job in November, my 92 year old dad broke his hip and moved in with us temporarily and then my poor MIL passed away suddenly. Hoping that 2016 gets better.

Life is slowly getting back to 'normal' so I'm back and decided to treat myself to vca though my heart will always belong to H!



Myke518 said:


> Classic and gorgeous!!



Thank you - I love the simplicity of the magic alahambra!


----------



## ForeverInPink

etoupebirkin said:


> Yes, LOL!!! And I do have some things to post here. And thank you. Yours, Forever in Pink and CG's praise means so much to me as I admire all of you immensely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Thank you Vigee! I've missed my tpf friends but am slowly coming back.  I got a new job in November, my 92 year old dad broke his hip and moved in with us temporarily and then my poor MIL passed away suddenly. Hoping that 2016 gets better.
> 
> Life is slowly getting back to 'normal' so I'm back and decided to treat myself to vca though my heart will always belong to H!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - I love the simplicity of the magic alahambra!



Awww, *jyyanks*, sounds like you have had some major upheavals in your life. Please check the NY Meet-up thread, would love to see you!


----------



## ehy12

My beloved van cleef diamond frivole ring


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Txoceangirl said:


> Decided to get a JUC ring!





ehy12 said:


> My beloved van cleef diamond frivole ring




ladies, love both of these rings and can barely stand all the new ring bling being posted on this thread ~ too beautiful!!!


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ladies, love both of these rings and can barely stand all the new ring bling being posted on this thread ~ too beautiful!!!


Thank you!!! All of these obsessions...I wish I had more occasions to wear them


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Thank you!!! All of these obsessions...*I wish I had more occasions to wear them*



The story of my life, lol.


----------



## etoile de mer

ehy12 said:


> My beloved van cleef diamond frivole ring



So beautiful and feminine, *ehy12*!  So lovely!


----------



## ehy12

My diamond frivole necklace...


----------



## ehy12

etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful and feminine, *ehy12*!  So lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

Kyokei said:


> Manolos and Givenchy shoes
> 
> View attachment 3335318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335319


 


Those boots are perfect!


----------



## Millicat

Cavalier Girl said:


> I hadn't visited this thread in ages, but have insomnia tonight and have finally caught up.  You all have exquisite taste!
> 
> EB has been a terrible influence on me lately (but in a loving way).    This is the latest product of her enabling.
> 
> Bayco ruby eternity ring.  It fits perfectly on its own on my right hand, but needs the help of guard rings to be secure on my left.  I'm loving it more every day!



Ooooh, this is gorgeous - I adore rubies and I can see why you were drawn to this


----------



## Millicat

PrincessCypress said:


> Sooooooo pretty, Millicat!!! I love pink and I love tassels, so it's no wonder that I find your new bag to be so adorable!



Thanks PC


----------



## madisonmamaw

PANPURI room diffuser in whatever they call it but jasmine smell

we just got back from vacation in Thailand and absolutely loved it there
i think they do fragrance/ body care products so well

i know for sure that i will be hauling more of PANPURI when we make another trip to Thailand in the fall


----------



## Myke518

Celebrating a milestone birthday with a present to myself (pomellato nudos). Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3346120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating a milestone birthday with a present to myself (pomellato nudos). Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous and how I love Pomellato designs, major congrats.


----------



## lulilu

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3346120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating a milestone birthday with a present to myself (pomellato nudos). Thanks for letting me share!



I have several nudos as well -- great rings!


----------



## ehy12

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3346120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating a milestone birthday with a present to myself (pomellato nudos). Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!! And happy birthday!!!


----------



## essiedub

ehy12 said:


> My beloved van cleef diamond frivole ring



Holy Toledo!  Just dynamite! Love love love


----------



## Myke518

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous and how I love Pomellato designs, major congrats.







lulilu said:


> I have several nudos as well -- great rings!







ehy12 said:


> Gorgeous!! And happy birthday!!!




Thank you Vigee, lulilu and ehy12!! Makes the birthday a little less traumatic


----------



## periogirl28

Lots of beautiful things posted, enjoying the eye candy indeed!


----------



## ehy12

Happiness when I look down at this watch...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Happiness when I look down at this watch...



Love your new blinged-out rolex, *ehy* ~ major congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new blinged-out rolex, *ehy* ~ major congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you!! It was for a "major" bday...


----------



## ehy12

Breguet watch


----------



## Serva1

This is a very special watch, ehy. Never seen one before! Of course I've heard the brand. Very artistic design and luxurious with the bling [emoji1]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> This is a very special watch, ehy. Never seen one before! Of course I've heard the brand. Very artistic design and luxurious with the bling [emoji1]


Thank you serva1!! It's one of treasures handed down to me by my mil...I will hand it down to my own daughter one day....I have an obsession with timepieces....


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Thank you serva1!! It's one of treasures handed down to me by my mil...I will hand it down to my own daughter one day....I have an obsession with timepieces....




This makes the timepiece even more precious [emoji173]&#65039; thank you for sharing [emoji1] A good watch is essential. I've bought my niece the same Rolex that I have for her 18th bday and my other niece will get the same design (it has 10 little diamonds). I love watch/handbag traditions in the family.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> This makes the timepiece even more precious [emoji173]&#65039; thank you for sharing [emoji1] A good watch is essential. I've bought my niece the same Rolex that I have for her 18th bday and my other niece will get the same design (it has 10 little diamonds). I love watch/handbag traditions in the family.


I completely agree!! What a wonderful aunty you are!! Lucky neices[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## thyme

ehy12 said:


> Breguet watch



stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Breguet watch



Gorgeous and major congrats. That diamond bezel and the numbers make it spectacular, *ehy*!


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous and major congrats. That diamond bezel and the numbers make it spectacular, *ehy*!


Thank you&#128157;&#128157;&#128157; i inherited this piece from my mil 6 years ago


----------



## etoupebirkin

ehy12 said:


> Breguet watch



Stunning!!!


----------



## ehy12

etoupebirkin said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you so much! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Playing hooky from work today and got myself into some CC trouble at NM.... #nobrainer*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Playing hooky from work today and got myself into some CC trouble at NM.... #nobrainer*


 
They look great with your bag. I have the shoes, now I need the bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They look great with your bag.* I have the shoes, *now I need the bag.



*Hunny, it's all your fault hahahahahaha*


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Playing hooky from work today and got myself into some CC trouble at NM.... #nobrainer*



Perfect match!


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> Breguet watch



Beautiful watch and extra precious for sentimental reasons.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hunny, it's all your fault hahahahahaha*


 
Those shoes were made for your bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Those shoes were made for your bag.



It's funny because I hadn't worn that bag in a few weeks... since I got the Kelly... and I happened to switch this morning. I went to the dentist and then was supposed to go to work. The weather was so amazing, I took a detour to NM and there were those sandals.... just waiting for me to remember I needed them  So happy I had the bag with me to make that decision easy hahahahah


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's funny because I hadn't worn that bag in a few weeks... since I got the Kelly... and I happened to switch this morning. I went to the dentist and then was supposed to go to work. The weather was so amazing, I took a detour to NM and there were those sandals.... just waiting for me to remember I needed them  So happy I had the bag with me to make that decision easy hahahahah



Meant to be. I love when things happen like that.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Playing hooky from work today and got myself into some CC trouble at NM.... #nobrainer*



Saw these Chanel sandals at Neimans the other day and I thought of YOU, *IF*. So glad that you have them now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Saw these Chanel sandals at Neimans the other day and I thought of YOU, *IF*. So glad that you have them now.



Awww  I can't wait to wear them. Maybe it will stop raining some day


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww  I can't wait to wear them. Maybe it will stop raining some day



Know exactly what you mean ~ we have had almost 2 weeks of steady rain! :rain:

Oh well, summer is around the corner and you will wear them soon.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

This will be long. Recent ones are


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful watch and extra precious for sentimental reasons.


Thank you!!!


----------



## scndlslv

Here are some of my purchases from my recent trip to Paris. These are my first shawls/scarves.





I love this one and can't wait for winter to come back.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> This will be long. Recent ones are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358219
> View attachment 3358220
> View attachment 3358221
> View attachment 3358222
> View attachment 3358223
> View attachment 3358229
> View attachment 3358230
> View attachment 3358232



Where have you gone, waiting to see the rest of it!


----------



## tabbi001

I'm inlove with Bvlgari jewelry!!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## papertiger

tabbi001 said:


> I'm inlove with Bvlgari jewelry!!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Oh wow, lucky you, a woman after my own heart!


----------



## tabbi001

papertiger said:


> Oh wow, lucky you, a woman after my own heart!



Thank you! Yesterday was the private sale of Bvlgari in our country. I don't know why they invited me (I'm far from being a vip) but I couldn't resist! The earrings were 30% off!!! Who could resist diamonds on sale???&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

Especially for *ms piggy*

I'm not sure how good I've captured the colour but it's like a stained glass window. Blues, cool pink, dark red, blue-purple and lavender, a little ochre into the mix with a background of navy. Also a spotted jacquard. It's a heavyweight silk but very fluid and hardly creases. 110cm x 130cm - so IMO good value.

Originally I went for the all blue cw but once I had this on I changed my mind. 

Flat 







silk puddle 






More info on here but beware their colouring in these pics, the scarf is cooler IRL and there's no salmon, both pinks are cool-toned the darker is dusky. The 'orange' in _their_ pics is really ochre and there's no white, that's the lighter pink. 

Hope this helps 

http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/produc...flage-Floral-Satin-Jacquard-Spot-Scarf/138912


----------



## papertiger

tabbi001 said:


> Thank you! Yesterday was the private sale of Bvlgari in our country. I don't know why they invited me (I'm far from being a vip) but I couldn't resist! The earrings were 30% off!!! Who could resist diamonds on sale???&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



OMG, how wonderful! Good for you!

Was the ring on sale too, it's beyond beautiful?


----------



## tabbi001

papertiger said:


> OMG, how wonderful! Good for you!
> 
> Was the ring on sale too, it's beyond beautiful?



Yup they had several b01 rings on sale at 50% off! It irked me to think I bought the yellow gold one a few months back at full price... but then I guess I wouldn't get invited to the sale if I didn't &#128518;


----------



## papertiger

While I'm here, some new Gucci 

Animalier dress













SS16 Eye Tie 






Chevron/Flora scarf (it goes so well with one of my DVF dresses 






Small Magenta Interlocking from the sale. Such an easy, versatile little bag






and finally my purple eel-skin Jordaan loafers


----------



## papertiger

tabbi001 said:


> Yup they had several b01 rings on sale at 50% off! It irked me to think I bought the yellow gold one a few months back at full price... but then I guess I wouldn't get invited to the sale if I didn't &#128518;





I hear ya  but you did well


----------



## tabbi001

papertiger said:


> While I'm here, some new Gucci
> 
> Animalier dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS16 Eye Tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chevron/Flora scarf (it goes so well with one of my DVF dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Magenta Interlocking from the sale. Such an easy, versatile little bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally my purple eel-skin Jordaan loafers



Oooh i love the dress!!!


----------



## ms piggy

papertiger said:


> Especially for *ms piggy*
> 
> I'm not sure how good I've captured the colour but it's like a stained glass window. Blues, cool pink, dark red, blue-purple and lavender, a little ochre into the mix with a background of navy. Also a spotted jacquard. It's a heavyweight silk but very fluid and hardly creases. 110cm x 130cm - so IMO good value.
> 
> Originally I went for the all blue cw but once I had this on I changed my mind.
> 
> Flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silk puddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info on here but beware their colouring in these pics, the scarf is cooler IRL and there's no salmon, both pinks are cool-toned the darker is dusky. The 'orange' in _their_ pics is really ochre and there's no white, that's the lighter pink.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.liberty.co.uk/fcp/produc...flage-Floral-Satin-Jacquard-Spot-Scarf/138912



*papertiger* this scarf is so beautiful, the colours! Thank you for sharing. Would you please model it? I am tempted and would love to see how it wears. 




papertiger said:


> While I'm here, some new Gucci
> 
> Animalier dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS16 Eye Tie
> 
> Chevron/Flora scarf (it goes so well with one of my DVF dresses
> 
> Small Magenta Interlocking from the sale. Such an easy, versatile little bag
> 
> and finally my purple eel-skin Jordaan loafers



Loving the Gucci haul, such lovely picks. I especially love the Animalier dress. Again, am keen to see a model pic when you have the chance to wear it. xo


----------



## fatcat2523

Being very naughty this week
Got my mom some Gucci sales







My order for her has arrived. Moynat Pauline Edge in 30 cm Gris Tourterelle with Navy


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Couldn't resist these Alaïa black laser cut sneakers 






Along with this Derek Lam 10 Crosby 2 in 1 Eyelet Tank


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

And these two pairs of booties too! Strategia and Maison Margiela found their way into my closet.


----------



## lovely64

Guccimania&#10084;&#65039;[emoji41]


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> And these two pairs of booties too! Strategia and Maison Margiela found their way into my closet.


Beautiful!! Those sneakers!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  love!!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

fatcat2523 said:


> Being very naughty this week
> Got my mom some Gucci sales
> View attachment 3365572
> 
> View attachment 3365573
> 
> View attachment 3365574
> 
> 
> My order for her has arrived. Moynat Pauline Edge in 30 cm Gris Tourterelle with Navy
> View attachment 3365576
> 
> View attachment 3365577
> 
> View attachment 3365578
> 
> View attachment 3365579




More photos 
Compared to Hermes all 30cm










The quality is very comparable to H


----------



## Tall1Grl

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Playing hooky from work today and got myself into some CC trouble at NM.... #nobrainer*



OMG! Those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! You lucky lucky girl!!!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

ehy12 said:


> Breguet watch



Is that the Reines de Naples watch? Its gorgeous!!! Love Breguet,such a special timepiece!


----------



## ehy12

Tall1Grl said:


> Is that the Reines de Naples watch? Its gorgeous!!! Love Breguet,such a special timepiece!


Yes it is Reines de naples!! [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Beautiful!! Those sneakers!!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  love!!!!



*ehy*, I am totally OBSESSED  with the black/white Alaïa laser cut sneakers ~ recently bought a pair of H whiite Goal sneakers and even I must admit that the Alaïa are made better. Am considering buying the white pair too from NAP or Browns in the UK. They seem to be selling out quickly so I better make up my mind.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ehy*, I am totally OBSESSED  with the black/white Alaïa laser cut sneakers ~ recently bought a pair of H whiite Goal sneakers and even I must admit that the Alaïa are made better. Am considering buying the white pair too from NAP or Browns in the UK. They seem to be selling out quickly so I better make up my mind.


Ill enable you...BUY!! Very cool sneakers!! Love alaia!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Ill enable you...BUY!! Very cool sneakers!! Love alaia!!



Yes, I might buy the Alaïa white sneakers too, even though I just bought the white H Goal sneakers but why duplicate since these Balmain Combat Boots new for F/W 16 have caught me eye? 

These I might have to buy first, lol. Love shoes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Guccimania&#10084;&#65039;[emoji41]



LOVE these, *Kat*!!!! They are so YOU. Gucci has some irresistible pieces right out now. Could buy their entire collection lol.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, I might buy the Alaïa white sneakers too, even though I just bought the white H Goal sneakers but why duplicate since these Balmain Combat Boots new for F/W 16 have caught me eye?
> 
> These I might have to buy first, lol. Love shoes!


I have been on a shoe kick too...i bought too many bags the first half of this year...trying to lay low...enjoy them! These balmains are sooooo cool!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> I have been on a shoe kick too...i bought too many bags the first half of this year...trying to lay low...enjoy them! These balmains are sooooo cool!!



Thanks for your approval and support regarding these F/W 16 Balmain Combat Boots, *ehy*. Will probably pull the trigger today or tomorrow ~ just bought 3 pairs of new shoes/booties last week which haven't even all arrived yet and I'm trying to pace myself lol. 

Think the Balmain's will sell out pretty quickly so I will probably have to move pretty fast.


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, I might buy the Alaïa white sneakers too, even though I just bought the white H Goal sneakers but why duplicate since these Balmain Combat Boots new for F/W 16 have caught me eye?
> 
> These I might have to buy first, lol. Love shoes!


Ooooooo, I love these, dear VLB...I have a Balmain hoodie and two pairs of the jeans and have been very happy with the quality and fit of them all.  These boots are somehow different than other Rousteing footwear I've seen- a gorgeous mix of attitude and classicism.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooooo, I love these, dear VLB...*I have a Balmain hoodie and two pairs of the jeans and have been very happy with the quality and fit of them all.*  These boots are somehow different than other Rousteing footwear I've seen- *a gorgeous mix of attitude and classicism*.



Glad to hear you state this, *Hermezzy*. These Balmain boots are really on my mind and I'm a newbie to the Balmain brand as far as buying.

Have pretty much decided to go forward and order them especially since they most certainly will sell out very quickly and can always do an exchange if they don't fit correctly or if the quality is lacking.

Also, was totally unprepared for the superb craftsmanship of the Alaïa sneakers, especially after just buying the H Goal sneakers which I had thought were the gold standard.


----------



## Princess D

Balenciaga le Dix that I got from matchesfashion private sale!  It's so well made and sooooo cheap!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> Balenciaga le Dix that I got from matchesfashion private sale!  It's so well made and sooooo cheap!!!
> 
> View attachment 3370511



Absolutely beautiful, *Princess D*, congrats!


----------



## fineprint

my indulgences... ah, my sweet tooth.  totally a weakness [emoji33]


----------



## fatcat2523

Prada and Miu Miu


----------



## LovEmAll

fineprint said:


> my indulgences... ah, my sweet tooth.  totally a weakness [emoji33]




love this!  True indulgence! Just my kind


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fatcat2523 said:


> Prada and Miu Miu
> View attachment 3374281



*fatcat*, must admit that you have some fabulous non-H loot here, major congrats!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *fatcat*, must admit that you have some fabulous non-H loot here, major congrats!!!



Thank you


----------



## purplepoodles

Found this in a consignment store. 



LV SP SC shawl. Mint original unworn w/ unopened centre fold and original creases.  Years ago I actually stalked a lady around our local grocery store to get a better look. 

DH found many mint H pouchettes so a happy day all round. 

Still can't believe I found this after all these years. I'm so happy[emoji177][emoji257]


----------



## madisonmamaw

purplepoodles said:


> Found this in a consignment store.
> View attachment 3374685
> 
> 
> LV SP SC shawl. Mint original unworn w/ unopened centre fold and original creases.  Years ago I actually stalked a lady around our local grocery store to get a better look.
> 
> DH found many mint H pouchettes so a happy day all round.
> 
> Still can't believe I found this after all these years. I'm so happy[emoji177][emoji257]


What a great special find!

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tolliv

Goyard and Chanel. What can I say &#128521;??


----------



## Hermezzy

tolliv said:


> Goyard and Chanel. What can I say &#128521;??


LOVE Goyard and the Chanel is gorgeous....


----------



## madisonmamaw

Hermezzy said:


> LOVE Goyard and the Chanel is gorgeous....


The red really POPs

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tolliv said:


> Goyard and Chanel. What can I say &#128521;??



A woman after my own heart!!! Have a fondness for CC cases, currently using a Charlotte Olympia one but these are now on my radar, thanks *tolliv*.


----------



## tolliv

Hermezzy said:


> LOVE Goyard and the Chanel is gorgeous....


Thank you!


----------



## tolliv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A woman after my own heart!!! Have a fondness for CC cases, currently using a Charlotte Olympia one but these are now on my radar, thanks *tolliv*.



 I have purchased 5 in a few months and have my eye on another one. It's just something about those SLGs &#128525;&#128149;.


----------



## ehy12

I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket


----------



## rhm

ehy12 said:


> I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket



We are perfect twins! 

I got the last 34 of the same jacket a week ago and it arrived home today!

SA told me that most of the jackets/coats of Rome collection are not even making it to the boutique floor because they are selling out even before they arrive.


----------



## ehy12

rhm said:


> We are perfect twins!
> 
> I got the last 34 of the same jacket a week ago and it arrived home today!
> 
> SA told me that most of the jackets/coats of Rome collection are not even making it to the boutique floor because they are selling out even before they arrive.


Yay!! There has not been a jacket that i loved this much in many years! Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket



It is beautiful. Great buy!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket


That jacket is the epitome of class and beauty.  Absolutely timeless, so perfect in cut and detailing... I adore Chanel suiting pieces and the jackets just can't be beat...pure aesthetic nirvana! Congrats!


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> That jacket is the epitome of class and beauty.  Absolutely timeless, so perfect in cut and detailing... I adore Chanel suiting pieces and the jackets just can't be beat...pure aesthetic nirvana! Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ehy12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It is beautiful. Great buy!


Thank you!!! Love at first sight#


----------



## kat99

ehy12 said:


> I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket





rhm said:


> We are perfect twins!
> 
> I got the last 34 of the same jacket a week ago and it arrived home today!
> 
> SA told me that most of the jackets/coats of Rome collection are not even making it to the boutique floor because they are selling out even before they arrive.



Luckily ladies!! Beautiful jacket  Mine arrived and I immediately had to hand it over to my mom, it'll be quite a few months before we can wear it in California.


----------



## kat99

Goyard Anjou bag for me - this tote is reversible!


----------



## ehy12

kat99 said:


> Luckily ladies!! Beautiful jacket  Mine arrived and I immediately had to hand it over to my mom, it'll be quite a few months before we can wear it in California.


Yay!!! Love this jacket so much!! Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

kat99 said:


> Goyard Anjou bag for me - this tote is reversible!



So glad you got one!!


----------



## Hermezzy

kat99 said:


> Goyard Anjou bag for me - this tote is reversible!
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Goyard-Anjou-Leather-Out.jpg?w=700
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Anjou-2.jpg?w=700


Goyard is my other love besides H and I have been admiring this bag since rumors of its arrival started to swirl.  It is truly a beautiful bag.  Congrats!!


----------



## kat99

sbelle said:


> So glad you got one!!



Thank you, you were so helpful! Master enabler 



Hermezzy said:


> Goyard is my other love besides H and I have been admiring this bag since rumors of its arrival started to swirl.  It is truly a beautiful bag.  Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## Londonboy

Might have overdid it last week





Apoloubi Bag


----------



## Donna D

Wow, Londonboy, you are quite a fan of Laboutain! Fabulous collection !!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Londonboy said:


> Might have overdid it last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apoloubi Bag



Wowza, *Londonboy*, you know when you like something ~ love the pic of your CL shoes. All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## ehy12

Chanel jackets....[emoji32][emoji31][emoji32][emoji31][emoji32]


----------



## mp4

ehy12 said:


> I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket


Love this!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Londonboy said:


> Might have overdid it last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apoloubi Bag


Very intense!!! Very beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Chanel jackets....[emoji32][emoji31][emoji32][emoji31][emoji32]


Works of art.  Each one a treasure.  What a beautiful collection!! Brava!


----------



## MSO13

Gucci Tian travel duffle, I'm obsessed with this print.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Londonboy said:


> Might have overdid it last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apoloubi Bag



Gorgeous and shiny


----------



## Tall1Grl

Finally my first pair of Chanel fuchsia sandals!  Thank you for letting me share!
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## purplepoodles

Tall1Grl said:


> Finally my first pair of Chanel fuchsia sandals!  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392867​



Dream pairing Tall1Grl! Bet you you great wearing this pair?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ehy12 said:


> I scored the last one in size 34 from my store...classic chanel jacket



Oh who would skip this one, I didn't[emoji85]


----------



## Pourquoipas

kat99 said:


> Goyard Anjou bag for me - this tote is reversible!



Did you buy this one, mine is still sleeping in my closet[emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Finally my first pair of Chanel fuchsia sandals!  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392867​



Right as I am ready to fly I saw this [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]my friend what a beautiful pair of sandals and matches ur mini perfectly!!! Now u r enabling me big time [emoji8][emoji8]... Love the decor and everything in this picture [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hermezzy said:


> Works of art.  Each one a treasure.  What a beautiful collection!! Brava!



Won't get those beauties at H[emoji3][emoji3]
To be worn with your K and B's[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Tall1Grl

purplepoodles said:


> Dream pairing Tall1Grl! Bet you you great wearing this pair?


Thanks so much purplepoodles! So happy to have got them! They fit like a dream! Can't wait to take them out somewhere special!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Right as I am ready to fly I saw this [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]my friend what a beautiful pair of sandals and matches ur mini perfectly!!! Now u r enabling me big time [emoji8][emoji8]... Love the decor and everything in this picture [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you EL4B!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Reviving this thread with my love of Olivia von Halle's silk pajamas, definitely non-H indulgences


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with my love of Olivia von Halle's silk pajamas, definitely non-H indulgences



Loooove these!  Thanks for sharing!  

My contribution (first Cartier watch  ):


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LovEmAll said:


> Loooove these!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> *My contribution (first Cartier watch*  ):
> View attachment 3402495



Major congrats!!! Love your new Cartier watch.


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats!!! Love your new Cartier watch.



Thank you so much!  [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Kyokei

Jimmy Choos


----------



## hermesdaisuki

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gucci Tian travel duffle, I'm obsessed with this print.
> 
> View attachment 3386664



[emoji259] sooooo chic!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Tall1Grl said:


> Finally my first pair of Chanel fuchsia sandals!  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392867​



Omg I am in pink paradise!!!!!!![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with my love of Olivia von Halle's silk pajamas, definitely non-H indulgences



Oh my dear!!! You got two??? They are just the best!!! Enjoy my dear[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

LovEmAll said:


> Loooove these!  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> My contribution (first Cartier watch  ):
> View attachment 3402495



Very sophisticated!!! Huge congrats on your first !!![emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Kyokei said:


> Jimmy Choos
> 
> View attachment 3403122


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

My manolo fix of the day!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434



:: faint :: love love love!!!

I am so close to getting the ones wth the flower pattern but don't have any Hangisi...are they as comfortable as the BB pumps?  And are they the same as the BB pumps in terms of sizing?  Thanks so much!



Kyokei said:


> Jimmy Choos
> 
> View attachment 3403122



Congrats!  Love Choos!



hermesdaisuki said:


> Very sophisticated!!! Huge congrats on your first !!![emoji323][emoji322]



Thanks so much[emoji4]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

LovEmAll said:


> :: faint :: love love love!!!
> 
> I am so close to getting the ones wth the flower pattern but don't have any Hangisi...are they as comfortable as the BB pumps?  And are they the same as the BB pumps in terms of sizing?  Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  Love Choos!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much[emoji4]



Honestly the sizing is so off!!! I have 35.5 to 36.5 in these pairs. Different colors different sizes! So weird!!! I usually wear 35.5 for mb[emoji255]


----------



## Tall1Grl

hermesdaisuki said:


> Omg I am in pink paradise!!!!!!![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


Thanks sooo much hermesdaisuki!!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434


Wow!! O M G!!


----------



## Monceau

kat99 said:


> Goyard Anjou bag for me - this tote is reversible!


Wow, I love this and what a fantastic bag for travel!


----------



## Monceau

ehy12 said:


> Chanel jackets....[emoji32][emoji31][emoji32][emoji31][emoji32]


The BEST!!!
What season are the first and third?


----------



## Monceau

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with my love of Olivia von Halle's silk pajamas, definitely non-H indulgences


Sweet dreams for sure, Vigee


----------



## ehy12

Monceau said:


> The BEST!!!
> What season are the first and third?


[emoji7]  i have a horrible memory...the first one is'13?? The third is'12???

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!



wow...amazing!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Tall1Grl said:


> Wow!! O M G!!



My dear, your pink fantasyland is much better! [emoji178]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> wow...amazing!



Missed you  my darling chicac!!!  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] want to see your pictures too!!! You always have the best eye candies!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434



Love these, *hermesdaisuki* ~ a rainbow of hangisi colors!!!


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Missed you  my darling chicac!!!  want to see your pictures too!!! You always have the best eye candies!!!



thank you my dear! missed you too...i HATE the tpf new format so much that i can't be bothered to read most threads let alone posting pics...i just get a headache looking at the awful layout and all the mini sized pics.


----------



## LovEmAll

hermesdaisuki said:


> Honestly the sizing is so off!!! I have 35.5 to 36.5 in these pairs. Different colors different sizes! So weird!!! I usually wear 35.5 for mb[emoji255]



Thanks for the info! [emoji253]


----------



## **Chanel**

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434





Can I live in your closet for a while, dear  ?


----------



## hermesdaisuki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these, *hermesdaisuki* ~ a rainbow of hangisi colors!!!



Thank you my dear. These are my sugar fix! Hahaha...now I need to find those pajamas"


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> thank you my dear! missed you too...i HATE the tpf new format so much that i can't be bothered to read most threads let alone posting pics...i just get a headache looking at the awful layout and all the mini sized pics.


ME TOO! And I thought I was the only one. Call me old. I really want the old format back. @;@


----------



## hermesdaisuki

**Chanel** said:


> Can I live in your closet for a while, dear  ?


Darling, let's do an exchange program. I want to camp in your closet.


----------



## luxi_max

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434



Not sure why but these shoes gave me the magical feel of Cinderella's shoes.  So beautiful!!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

luxi_max said:


> Not sure why but these shoes gave me the magical feel of Cinderella's shoes.  So beautiful!!!!



I feel the same!!! [emoji173] Love this design to bits!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434


Radiant.  A burst of such beautiful color!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Hermezzy said:


> Radiant.  A burst of such beautiful color!


Thanks my dear. They brighten up my day like a ray of sunshine!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

hermesdaisuki said:


> Darling, let's do an exchange program. I want to camp in your closet.



Ohhh, that would be exciting, I'm in, I'm in !
But I am afraid my closet is very boring compared to yours. After a couple of hours in mine, you probably feel the need for some shopping therapy .


----------



## hermesdaisuki

**Chanel** said:


> Ohhh, that would be exciting, I'm in, I'm in !
> But I am afraid my closet is very boring compared to yours. After a couple of hours in mine, you probably feel the need for some shopping therapy .


Are you kidding me??? I would have my therapy fix right in your closet!!! You have so many TDF pieces which I would be swooned for a long time!!! ahhhh...dreaming now!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

hermesdaisuki said:


> Are you kidding me??? I would have my therapy fix right in your closet!!! You have so many TDF pieces which I would be swooned for a long time!!! ahhhh...dreaming now!!!



Awww, that's so sweet of you to say .
Well, you are more than welcome to do that exchange program with me anytime  .
I am absolutely positive that I would never be bored inside your closet. You have so many gorgeous items that I can only dream of. And I am sure you could learn me a thing or two - to wear pink bags for example.
I have one small pink non H. bag, but it is still new with tags on . It would easily work with a LBD for example, but somehow I always grab another color. The raspberry undertone in Rubis is probably the most pink I can ever do in bags haha. Although I wouldn't mind a SO one day with a lovely pink lining, that might could work too. Ugh...tempting myself here .


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lol..honey!!! you will look FABULOUS with pink bags. You just have to train your eyes to get used to it. And I am sure soon you will be as obsessed with color pink as I am. hahaha...I tend to always reach to my pink/purple bags when I go out. sigh...I feel so guilty for my other bags. I am so with you on that new with tag pieces. I always imagine I could rock those cool styles and end up purchasing my imaginary look items. lol..never get to rock them in reality!!


----------



## **Chanel**

hermesdaisuki said:


> lol..honey!!! you will look FABULOUS with pink bags. You just have to train your eyes to get used to it. And I am sure soon you will be as obsessed with color pink as I am. hahaha.._*.I tend to always reach to my pink/purple bags when I go out. sigh...I feel so guilty for my other bags.*_ I am so with you on that new with tag pieces. I always imagine I could rock those cool styles and end up purchasing my imaginary look items. lol..never get to rock them in reality!!



Hahaha lol, I can fix the bolded part for you, dear. I will send you my pink bag, and I will take care of your non pink/purple bags and wear them with proud. Problem solved .
But you are right, now I actually *am *thinking about which colors would look nice with pink lining. Ohhh. how I wish I could do a SO for a Ghillies. But alas, already tried but not possible.
Otherwise I would go for the current Vert Fonce Ghillies, with a soft pink lining .


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Reviving this thread with my love of Olivia von Halle's silk pajamas, definitely non-H indulgences


I am going to have to check these out. Nice PJs!


----------



## MrGoyard

tolliv said:


> Goyard and Chanel. What can I say &#128521;??


 Gorgeous combination!


----------



## MSO13

no one has been straying from H lately?


----------



## MSO13

I have a real problem with starting a collection with the first purchase. My first Chanel jacket came with a second and now my first brooch came with two siblings. DH and I have lots of cats so I was essentially forced to buy both sizes [emoji76]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bought this chanel top at the sale several weeks ago and I've been loving it!


----------



## Love_Couture

From my recent trip to Japan. Love this color and to justify this purchase, H doesn't really have a large tote equivalent. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji177]


----------



## Grande Latte

My turn. This is a Loewe elephant bag. Lucky elephant. I'm so in love with it, I'm sure the Hermes fans will be delighted at this animal themed handbag.


----------



## TankerToad

That's so adorable !


----------



## papilloncristal

My first Chaumet! [emoji85]


----------



## leuleu

hermesdaisuki said:


> My manolo fix of the day!!!
> View attachment 3403434


Top !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have a real problem with starting a collection with the first purchase. My first Chanel jacket came with a second and now my first brooch came with two siblings. DH and I have lots of cats so I was essentially forced to buy both sizes [emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3441528


OMG loooove these brooches!!! are there Chanel cat earrings???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tall1Grl said:


> Finally my first pair of Chanel fuchsia sandals!  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392867​


Twin!!!! My fav Chanel's by far!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

**Chanel** said:


> Hahaha lol, I can fix the bolded part for you, dear. I will send you my pink bag, and I will take care of your non pink/purple bags and wear them with proud. Problem solved .
> But you are right, now I actually *am *thinking about which colors would look nice with pink lining. Ohhh. how I wish I could do a SO for a Ghillies. But alas, already tried but not possible.
> Otherwise I would go for the current Vert Fonce Ghillies, with a soft pink lining .


Just out of curiosity are SOs for Ghillies not being offered?


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG loooove these brooches!!! are there Chanel cat earrings???



Yes there are IF! This is the Spring collection out now, they're called cat emojis!


----------



## LovEmAll

papilloncristal said:


> My first Chaumet! [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3460669



Congrats!  It's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## catsinthebag

I am so thrilled to finally have this since it was sold out all last year, When it became available for pre-order, I jumped on it. Delivery wasn't supposed to happen until November, but it showed up today! Can't wait to try it out on my Kelly!

One of the prettiest boxes ever!


----------



## MSO13

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes there are IF! This is the Spring collection out now, they're called cat emojis!



Season fail, I meant Fall [emoji849]


----------



## leuleu

catsinthebag said:


> I am so thrilled to finally have this since it was sold out all last year, When it became available for pre-order, I jumped on it. Delivery wasn't supposed to happen until November, but it showed up today! Can't wait to try it out on my Kelly!
> 
> One of the prettiest boxes ever!
> View attachment 3461360
> View attachment 3461361
> View attachment 3461363
> View attachment 3461364


I totally understand why you are so happy : it's beautiful.
Will you show us a picture of your Kelly with it ?


----------



## **Chanel**

eagle1002us said:


> Just out of curiosity are SOs for Ghillies not being offered?



Hi dear, I tried to SO a Ghillies several times but so far my request was rejected every single time.
My SA said Ghillies was not available for SO at all. I could do a request for a regular, seasonal Ghillies, but no SO.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

catsinthebag said:


> I am so thrilled to finally have this since it was sold out all last year, When it became available for pre-order, I jumped on it. Delivery wasn't supposed to happen until November, but it showed up today! Can't wait to try it out on my Kelly!
> 
> One of the prettiest boxes ever!
> View attachment 3461360
> View attachment 3461361
> View attachment 3461363
> View attachment 3461364


Gorgy! Please show on your Kelly-


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love_Couture said:


> From my recent trip to Japan. Love this color and to justify this purchase, H doesn't really have a large tote equivalent. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3453660



*Love_Couture*, this is a great tote, love this St Louis GM. Congrats!


----------



## catsinthebag

leuleu said:


> I totally understand why you are so happy : it's beautiful.
> Will you show us a picture of your Kelly with it ?





Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgy! Please show on your Kelly-



Sorry for the delay! Here you go ...


----------



## Scarf and Glove

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here you go ...
> View attachment 3463713


Thanks! LOVE your Kelly and the strap looks wonderful with it- enjoy!!!!


----------



## leuleu

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here you go ...
> View attachment 3463713


Very nice !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here you go ...
> View attachment 3463713



Love this pic!!! The strap is perfection and a little edgy. Major congrats, *catsinthebag*!


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic!!! The strap is perfection and a little edgy. Major congrats, *catsinthebag*!



Thanks, Vigee! The Valentino straps are a little heavy but seem well-made. I'll probably give it a spin tomorrow and see how it feels. The Barenia Kelly is a bit heavy as well, and I'm hoping it's not too much weight altogether. I may try it on an Evelyne as well!


----------



## Keren16

catsinthebag said:


> Sorry for the delay! Here you go ...
> View attachment 3463713



As pretty as the strap is, my eyes go straight to the gorgeous Kelly![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
It's a beautiful combination though!!
Enjoy wearing them together [emoji106][emoji92]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Some of my favorite new items this month. I went too pink this month but my SO has pink so I can justify it somehow.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sarah_sarah said:


> Some of my favorite new items this month. I went too pink this month but my SO has pink so I can justify it somehow.
> View attachment 3467463
> View attachment 3467465
> View attachment 3467466
> View attachment 3467468
> View attachment 3467471
> View attachment 3467474



Cool Charlotte Olympia's, every girl needs  some pink from time to time[emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

Sarah_sarah said:


> Some of my favorite new items this month. I went too pink this month but my SO has pink so I can justify it somehow.
> View attachment 3467463
> View attachment 3467465
> View attachment 3467466
> View attachment 3467468
> View attachment 3467471
> View attachment 3467474



Love the Shrimps sweater!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Vigee! The Valentino straps are a little heavy but seem well-made. I'll probably give it a spin tomorrow and see how it feels. The Barenia Kelly is a bit heavy as well, and I'm hoping it's not too much weight altogether. I may try it on an Evelyne as well!



How did it feel with the Barenia and the strap, *catsinthebag*? Never too heavy!!!


----------



## gracekelly

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Vigee! The Valentino straps are a little heavy but seem well-made. I'll probably give it a spin tomorrow and see how it feels. The Barenia Kelly is a bit heavy as well, and I'm hoping it's not too much weight altogether. I may try it on an Evelyne as well!


I too ordered in the spring and it showed up in June.  I found it to be too heavy for me with a 32cm Kelly.  It is absolutely beautiful, but I had to return it because it just was not for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Some of my favorite new items this month. I went too pink this month but my SO has pink so I can justify it somehow.
> View attachment 3467463
> View attachment 3467465
> View attachment 3467466
> View attachment 3467468
> View attachment 3467471
> View attachment 3467474



*Sarah*, Charlotte Olympia shoes always manage to coordinate well with H, I have a pair to match almost each B/K!
Congrats love your black and pink kitty loafers, so whimsical.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> I too ordered in the spring and it showed up in June.  *I found it to be too heavy for me with a 32cm Kelly.*  It is absolutely beautiful, but I had to return it because it just was not for me.



Too heavy would definitely not work for me, *grace*. Thanks for the feedback.  Too bad because those straps look amazing!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pourquoipas said:


> Cool Charlotte Olympia's, every girl needs  some pink from time to time[emoji7]



Thanks. I was never obsessing over pink as I'm more of a black and neutrals kind of girl but I just needed the pink [emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lulilu said:


> Love the Shrimps sweater!



Thanks. They do some pretty things.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, Charlotte Olympia shoes always manage to coordinate well with H, I have a pair to match almost each B/K!
> Congrats love your black and pink kitty loafers, so whimsical.



Oh wow Vigee. Your style always rocks. Love your collection. [emoji5][emoji76] I totally agree. :hugs [emoji259][emoji178]


----------



## gracekelly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Too heavy would definitely not work for me, *grace*. Thanks for the feedback.  Too bad because those straps look amazing!


It was stunning, but I have a sore shoulder and it was not helping.  I also was reminded about what a tPF member said here many years ago viz. that she refused to buy an accessory for her accessory.  I still like the concept of a patterned strap and will look at the Minkoff straps.  I have also sourced canvas strapping and had some made in solids and stripes and had them made for a lot less money.


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did it feel with the Barenia and the strap, *catsinthebag*? Never too heavy!!!



Hi Vigee! I wore it shopping for hours around Boston today and surprisingly, it was not too heavy! The Kelly is a 35 Barenia, so it's heavy on its own, but I find that using the shoulder strap, I don't really feel the weight. It's much heavier feeling hand-held. The Valentino strap is substantial, but because it's wide, it's comfortable cross-body. I have the Minkoff strap too, and while it's lighter, the edges are stiffer which make it less comfortable. Next I want to try the Valentino strap on a lighter bag, like an Evie or Bal city -- that might be the best of both worlds!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Hi Vigee! I wore it shopping for hours around Boston today and surprisingly, it was not too heavy! The Kelly is a 35 Barenia, so it's heavy on its own, but I find that using the shoulder strap, I don't really feel the weight. It's much heavier feeling hand-held. The Valentino strap is substantial, but because it's wide, it's comfortable cross-body. I have the Minkoff strap too, and while it's lighter, the edges are stiffer which make it less comfortable. Next I want to try the Valentino strap on a lighter bag, like an Evie or Bal city -- that might be the best of both worlds!



*catsinthebag*, well your Valentino strap review sounds promising but nothing could add to the beauty of a Barenia K35. I think the strap is a perfect match based on your post ~ well done!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

A cashmere coat from Hugo Boss. To match my most loved H shawls with the same colors in the print..[emoji5] 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hoping it would match a few others as well[emoji87]


----------



## baghag21

ThingumyPoppy.... What a fabulous coat! The shawl is a perfect match.  Beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Souvenirs from South of France.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

baghag21 said:


> ThingumyPoppy.... What a fabulous coat! The shawl is a perfect match.  Beautiful!



Thank you!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> A cashmere coat from Hugo Boss. To match my most loved H shawls with the same colors in the print..[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479370
> 
> View attachment 3479371
> 
> 
> Hoping it would match a few others as well[emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 3479372



Congrats, they have fabulous coats this season!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, they have fabulous coats this season!



Thank you! Yes, very  I'm so happy I could find this one in my size since they sold out very fast in my local stores.


----------



## carls888

catsinthebag said:


> I am so thrilled to finally have this since it was sold out all last year, When it became available for pre-order, I jumped on it. Delivery wasn't supposed to happen until November, but it showed up today! Can't wait to try it out on my Kelly!
> 
> One of the prettiest boxes ever!
> View attachment 3461360
> View attachment 3461361
> View attachment 3461363
> View attachment 3461364



So beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ThingumyPoppy said:


> A cashmere coat from Hugo Boss. To match my most loved H shawls with the same colors in the print..[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479370
> 
> View attachment 3479371
> 
> 
> Hoping it would match a few others as well[emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 3479372





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Souvenirs from South of France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479386
> 
> View attachment 3479387



*ThingumyPoppy* and *xiang*, love these non-H indulgences ~ all of them, I would buy in a heartbeat.
*xiang*, that Chanel will look beautiful on you. Well done ladies!!! 

My only non-H indulgence recently is renting a villa for a week in St. Barth for February. Does that count?


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ThingumyPoppy* and *xiang*, love these non-H indulgences ~ all of them, I would buy in a heartbeat.
> *xiang*, that Chanel will look beautiful on you. Well done ladies!!!
> 
> My only non-H indulgence recently is renting a villa for a week in St. Barth for February. Does that count?


*Vigee*, good to "see" you! Thanks for your kind words! villa in St. Barth for February is fabulous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Vigee*, good to "see" you! Thanks for your kind words! villa in St. Barth for February is fabulous!



*xiang*, it has been too long  ~ will PM you today.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiang*, it has been too long  ~ will PM you today.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ThingumyPoppy* and *xiang*, love these non-H indulgences ~ all of them, I would buy in a heartbeat.
> *xiang*, that Chanel will look beautiful on you. Well done ladies!!!
> 
> My only non-H indulgence recently is renting a villa for a week in St. Barth for February. Does that count?



Thank you very much!  That fabulous villa definitely counts


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ThingumyPoppy* and *xiang*, love these non-H indulgences ~ all of them, I would buy in a heartbeat.
> *xiang*, that Chanel will look beautiful on you. Well done ladies!!!
> 
> My only non-H indulgence recently is renting a villa for a week in St. Barth for February. Does that count?



What a gorgeous villa. That pool... oh so serene!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mcpro

Can't help it!! Love these shoes


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3480467
> View attachment 3480468
> 
> 
> Can't help it!! Love these shoes



They are GREAT!!!! Congrats ~ the next best thing after H are SHOES.


----------



## mcpro

VigeeLeBrun said:


> They are GREAT!!!! Congrats ~ the next best thing after H are SHOES.






thank you!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gotta revive this thread - DH completely surprised me yesterday with a non-H bag and there is no place to reveal it on TPF!!! [emoji33]

He went to the mall with DS1 yesterday looking for a casual blazer and wandered into the brand new Neiman Marcus - wound up with a huge impulse buy for me (first time EVER. We have been married for 16 years. I usually ask him for what I want or some money for birthday/holiday/anniversary). I had to laugh - I told him "this is why I never go to Neiman's! Now you know how it feels!" [emoji38] 

He's always wanted me to have a Judith Leiber (took years of training him on the ways of H...DS1 was a bit skeptical feeling that I love 'blingy' jewelry, not bags). Of course, I love this, and I love that he thought of me. They both thought this one was rather special:







I love how his will go with everything, and the chains seems to match my rose gold jewelry. I was so surprised. It's certainly not for every day! But I did want to share and there is no Judith Leiber forum on TPF and even the few threads are very old. So I'm sharing here!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Gotta revive this thread - DH completely surprised me yesterday with a non-H bag and there is no place to reveal it on TPF!!! [emoji33]
> 
> He went to the mall with DS1 yesterday looking for a casual blazer and wandered into the brand new Neiman Marcus - wound up with a huge impulse buy for me (first time EVER. We have been married for 16 years. I usually ask him for what I want or some money for birthday/holiday/anniversary). I had to laugh - I told him "this is why I never go to Neiman's! Now you know how it feels!" [emoji38]
> 
> He's always wanted me to have a Judith Leiber (took years of training him on the ways of H...DS1 was a bit skeptical feeling that I love 'blingy' jewelry, not bags). Of course, I love this, and I love that he thought of me. They both thought this one was rather special:
> 
> View attachment 3562444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562447
> 
> 
> I love how his will go with everything, and the chains seems to match my rose gold jewelry. I was so surprised. It's certainly not for every day! But I did want to share and there is no Judith Leiber forum on TPF and even the few threads are very old. So I'm sharing here!


Omg! I love Judith Leiber's over the top pieces. Your DH & DS are so adorable. You are a very lucky lady. . Wear it in good health. Happy new year xx


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Omg! I love Judith Leiber's over the top pieces. Your DH & DS are so adorable. You are a very lucky lady. . Wear it in good health. Happy new year xx



Thanks so much Rami! It's unlike anything I have or have even seen -I've never seen one quite this involved, with the hanging basket. DH thought it was OTT special. I'm a super-girly girl living with three guys...just trying to imagine these two in the Judith Leiber section at Neiman's trying to pick something out...[emoji38][emoji254]

Happy New year to you as well!!! [emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## Tall1Grl

BBC said:


> Gotta revive this thread - DH completely surprised me yesterday with a non-H bag and there is no place to reveal it on TPF!!! [emoji33]
> 
> He went to the mall with DS1 yesterday looking for a casual blazer and wandered into the brand new Neiman Marcus - wound up with a huge impulse buy for me (first time EVER. We have been married for 16 years. I usually ask him for what I want or some money for birthday/holiday/anniversary). I had to laugh - I told him "this is why I never go to Neiman's! Now you know how it feels!" [emoji38]
> 
> He's always wanted me to have a Judith Leiber (took years of training him on the ways of H...DS1 was a bit skeptical feeling that I love 'blingy' jewelry, not bags). Of course, I love this, and I love that he thought of me. They both thought this one was rather special:
> 
> View attachment 3562444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562447
> 
> 
> I love how his will go with everything, and the chains seems to match my rose gold jewelry. I was so surprised. It's certainly not for every day! But I did want to share and there is no Judith Leiber forum on TPF and even the few threads are very old. So I'm sharing here!


That is a beautiful and special bag indeed!  I too  Judith Leiber! Congrats and Happy 2017!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tall1Grl said:


> That is a beautiful and special bag indeed!  I too  Judith Leiber! Congrats and Happy 2017!



Thank you!!! Have. Faaaaabulous 2017!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Gotta revive this thread - DH completely surprised me yesterday with a non-H bag and there is no place to reveal it on TPF!!! [emoji33]
> 
> He went to the mall with DS1 yesterday looking for a casual blazer and wandered into the brand new Neiman Marcus - wound up with a huge impulse buy for me (first time EVER. We have been married for 16 years. I usually ask him for what I want or some money for birthday/holiday/anniversary). I had to laugh - I told him "this is why I never go to Neiman's! Now you know how it feels!" [emoji38]
> 
> He's always wanted me to have a Judith Leiber (took years of training him on the ways of H...DS1 was a bit skeptical feeling that I love 'blingy' jewelry, not bags). Of course, I love this, and I love that he thought of me. They both thought this one was rather special:
> 
> View attachment 3562444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562447
> 
> 
> I love how his will go with everything, and the chains seems to match my rose gold jewelry. I was so surprised. It's certainly not for every day! But I did want to share and there is no Judith Leiber forum on TPF and even the few threads are very old. So I'm sharing here!



*BBC*, Love your new Judith Leiber Bag and the effort that went into this acquisition by the men in your life makes it priceless!!! Also, there isn't one item that can be too blinged out for me ~ your new confection is perfection. 

Major congrats and Happy New Year 2017, my friend!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

BBC said:


> Gotta revive this thread - DH completely surprised me yesterday with a non-H bag and there is no place to reveal it on TPF!!! [emoji33]
> 
> He went to the mall with DS1 yesterday looking for a casual blazer and wandered into the brand new Neiman Marcus - wound up with a huge impulse buy for me (first time EVER. We have been married for 16 years. I usually ask him for what I want or some money for birthday/holiday/anniversary). I had to laugh - I told him "this is why I never go to Neiman's! Now you know how it feels!" [emoji38]
> 
> He's always wanted me to have a Judith Leiber (took years of training him on the ways of H...DS1 was a bit skeptical feeling that I love 'blingy' jewelry, not bags). Of course, I love this, and I love that he thought of me. They both thought this one was rather special:
> 
> View attachment 3562444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562447
> 
> 
> I love how his will go with everything, and the chains seems to match my rose gold jewelry. I was so surprised. It's certainly not for every day! But I did want to share and there is no Judith Leiber forum on TPF and even the few threads are very old. So I'm sharing here!



Absolutely spectacular!! What a wonderful surprise from you husband & son! Enjoy!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, Love your new Judith Leiber Bag and the effort that went into this acquisition by the men in your life makes it priceless!!! Also, there isn't one item that can be too blinged out for me ~ your new confection is perfection.
> 
> Major congrats and Happy New Year 2017, my friend!



Thank you so much, my sweet friend! I have to agree that there can never too much sparkle! I am going to have to figure out how to coordinate this with some H so I can sneak in some outfit pics. [emoji57] 

I wish you the very best year filled with love, health and happiness, Vigee!!! [emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

LVChanelLISA said:


> Absolutely spectacular!! What a wonderful surprise from you husband & son! Enjoy!!



Thank you SOOOO so much, LVChanelLISA! I am very difficult to surprise so this one wowed me. [emoji7]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3562575



CG, these are gorgeous! They go perfectly stacked, from the pic I thought it was one ring. Love this on you, it is sooooo beautiful! Have a wonderful New Year!


----------



## sbelle

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3562575



Love, love, love these rings!  I had no idea that Verdura makes rings like that!


----------



## doloresmia

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3562575



Uh oh.... I think you just started a new trend on TPF, or at a minimum a new wish list item for me at least


----------



## Cavalier Girl

BBC, Happy New Year to you, as well!  And, what an amazing gift from your DH!  I can't tell you how happy it makes me that he gifted it to you.  My DH loved JL, but I always refused to let him buy them.  As much as I love them (and, especially yours!), they never suited my lifestyle.  Now that he's gone, I regret not allowing him the pleasure.  Enjoy yours in the best of health!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sbelle, thank you!  I'd never seen it in person before I ordered it.  Now, I'm hooked.  I'd like the earrings or bracelet next.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

D, I thought as I got older my wish list would get smaller.  Sad to say that doesn't seem to be happening.  Though, I can say I'm mostly pleased with my Hermes bags, and am not lusting after anything.......at the moment!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Gotta revive this thread - DH completely surprised me yesterday with a non-H bag and there is no place to reveal it on TPF!!! [emoji33]
> 
> He went to the mall with DS1 yesterday looking for a casual blazer and wandered into the brand new Neiman Marcus - wound up with a huge impulse buy for me (first time EVER. We have been married for 16 years. I usually ask him for what I want or some money for birthday/holiday/anniversary). I had to laugh - I told him "this is why I never go to Neiman's! Now you know how it feels!" [emoji38]
> 
> He's always wanted me to have a Judith Leiber (took years of training him on the ways of H...DS1 was a bit skeptical feeling that I love 'blingy' jewelry, not bags). Of course, I love this, and I love that he thought of me. They both thought this one was rather special:
> 
> View attachment 3562444
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562447
> 
> 
> I love how his will go with everything, and the chains seems to match my rose gold jewelry. I was so surprised. It's certainly not for every day! But I did want to share and there is no Judith Leiber forum on TPF and even the few threads are very old. So I'm sharing here!


This is stunning!!! It's fantastic that your DH surprised you. It's so incredibly thoughtful. It's one of the most spectacular Leiber pieces I've ever seen. Wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3562575


You have been bad. It does look fantastic on you. I once saw a necklace like it too at Betteridge. 
(((Hugs)))


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etoupebirkin said:


> You have been bad. It does look fantastic on you. I once saw a necklace like it too at Betteridge.
> (((Hugs)))



Thank you, EB!  Please, don't tell me there's a necklace out there somewhere!  

I can't believe you found that gorgeous poppy red BC coat for 60% off.  That's a major find!  I bow to your magic powers!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalier Girl said:


> BBC, Happy New Year to you, as well!  And, what an amazing gift from your DH!  I can't tell you how happy it makes me that he gifted it to you.  My DH loved JL, but I always refused to let him buy them.  As much as I love them (and, especially yours!), they never suited my lifestyle.  Now that he's gone, I regret not allowing him the pleasure.  Enjoy yours in the best of health!



CG that's very touching. Thank you so much for telling me [emoji254] and thank you so much for sharing in my joy. I do feel that. This was a complete surprise and very unexpected after we just returned from a huge trip and 2016 saw some large expenses (including DS1s Bar Mitzvah) Recently DH has mellowed a little and has started allowing himself to enjoy things in life a bit more. Sending love to you. [emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> This is stunning!!! It's fantastic that your DH surprised you. It's so incredibly thoughtful. It's one of the most spectacular Leiber pieces I've ever seen. Wear it in the best of health!!!



Thanks so much, EB! [emoji8][emoji254] It's seriously a Wow piece and really was off my radar. I'll have to find an excuse to wear it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Thank you so much, my sweet friend! I have to agree that there can never too much sparkle! I am going to have to figure out how to coordinate this with some H so I can sneak in some outfit pics. [emoji57]
> 
> *I wish you the very best year filled with love, health and happiness*, Vigee!!! [emoji8][emoji254]



*BBC*, right back at you my wonderful enabler! May your 2017 bring you all the happiness that you have brought others!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3562575



Love stacked rings and wide bands, so these gems look like perfection to me, *Cavalier Girl*! 
Major congrats and Happy New Year.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I do too, Vigee!  Eternity bands were my downfall in 2016.  And, Happy New Year!


----------



## Fab41

non-H but i had to..


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I can see why you had to!  It's lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fab41 said:


> non-H but i had to..



Ooh so pretty!


----------



## Fab41

BBC said:


> Ooh so pretty!


thank u...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fab41 said:


> non-H but i had to..



Love this Chanel necklace and major congrats on a stunning piece of jewelry, *Fab*!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I just got a pair of Stuart Weitzman 5050 suede over-the-knee boots.
Love them so much!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Two pieces from the Europe Burberry sale;


----------



## Monceau

Wow, some major  indulgences on this thread!
Here's a little one- Gucci Princetowns.


----------



## Hermezzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Here's my non Hermes indulgence for December.  I bought the first Verdura love knot ring earlier, but wasn't sure what size I'd need.  My very dear SA sent 2 for me to try.  One fit perfectly, but I liked them stacked together so much, I had her order a second one which came in December.  Love them!
> 
> View attachment 3562575


Isn't just about everything from Verdura perfect? Sigh...your rings are absolutely divine.  Congrats!!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My latest LV purchase are my favorites LVs now


----------



## snowbuns

Bumping up this lovely thread...
I have been drooling over these shoes for quite some time, but never took the plunge because any mocassin or loafer-type shoe I've ever tried caused me pain and even lead to minor surgery in one case... Its very challenging finding shoes for me because I have a deformity on my heels (kind of a bump) which means I have to wear a size up and anything with hard backs is out of the question...sad because I love loafers.
I heard a lot of people say these Gucci loafers are their most comfortable, favourite shoes ever so I decided to try. Unfortunately, Korea, where I live, doesn't import sizes larger than 39, which is my size but I need to wear 40 and even 41 due to aforementioned problem...so I wasn't hopeful. But I'd recently tried out the thick-socks-and-hairdryer shoe stretching technique with a rather tight pair of flats and it worked very well, so I thought that I'd get the 39 and, worst case scenario, I'd run through this technique again. 
They didn't even have the 39 at any of the stores close to my house so I asked them to order it from the warehouse, which was very nerve-jangling as you have to pay in full in advance. The SA was very nice and said that if they didn't fit I could get a refund, but I was still worried. Fast forward to yesterday, the SA called me and let me know they arrived! I tried them on and they were so comfy! I didn't even need to stretch them! I wore them out today and the only negative was that one of my pinkies were slightly sore, which I suspect had to do with residual soreness from walking all day in narrow trainers yesterday anyhow. I am ecstatic! I always feel left out with shoes, because there are so many beautiful designs I cannot wear because it hurts. So every time I find a special pair I am over the moon 
















Watch is Hermes, btw, as this is an H forum, decided I'd sneak it in 

They also have a higher heel version. I am not a heel person, lower the better, and this height is perfect for me. Sometimes mid-heel can look dated but these flatter the legs so much, especially the calves, and look so edgy, totally my style 
If any of you have finicky, grumpy, painful feet, don't be shy to try these! You will love! And if your feet don't complain much, you are a very lucky person, go celebrate the fact with a pair of these!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snowbuns said:


> Bumping up this lovely thread...
> I have been drooling over these shoes for quite some time, but never took the plunge because any mocassin or loafer-type shoe I've ever tried caused me pain and even lead to minor surgery in one case... Its very challenging finding shoes for me because I have a deformity on my heels (kind of a bump) which means I have to wear a size up and anything with hard backs is out of the question...sad because I love loafers.
> I heard a lot of people say these Gucci loafers are their most comfortable, favourite shoes ever so I decided to try. Unfortunately, Korea, where I live, doesn't import sizes larger than 39, which is my size but I need to wear 40 and even 41 due to aforementioned problem...so I wasn't hopeful. But I'd recently tried out the thick-socks-and-hairdryer shoe stretching technique with a rather tight pair of flats and it worked very well, so I thought that I'd get the 39 and, worst case scenario, I'd run through this technique again.
> They didn't even have the 39 at any of the stores close to my house so I asked them to order it from the warehouse, which was very nerve-jangling as you have to pay in full in advance. The SA was very nice and said that if they didn't fit I could get a refund, but I was still worried. Fast forward to yesterday, the SA called me and let me know they arrived! I tried them on and they were so comfy! I didn't even need to stretch them! I wore them out today and the only negative was that one of my pinkies were slightly sore, which I suspect had to do with residual soreness from walking all day in narrow trainers yesterday anyhow. I am ecstatic! I always feel left out with shoes, because there are so many beautiful designs I cannot wear because it hurts. So every time I find a special pair I am over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch is Hermes, btw, as this is an H forum, decided I'd sneak it in
> 
> They also have a higher heel version. I am not a heel person, lower the better, and this height is perfect for me. Sometimes mid-heel can look dated but these flatter the legs so much, especially the calves, and look so edgy, totally my style
> If any of you have finicky, grumpy, painful feet, don't be shy to try these! You will love! And if your feet don't complain much, you are a very lucky person, go celebrate the fact with a pair of these!



*snowbuns*, love this post ~ and your bunnie nail polish and the pearl heel on your new Gucci loafer are tdf!
Never considered these Gucci loafers before but will look more closely at them because I love low-to-mid heels these days.


----------



## krawford

snowbuns said:


> Bumping up this lovely thread...
> I have been drooling over these shoes for quite some time, but never took the plunge because any mocassin or loafer-type shoe I've ever tried caused me pain and even lead to minor surgery in one case... Its very challenging finding shoes for me because I have a deformity on my heels (kind of a bump) which means I have to wear a size up and anything with hard backs is out of the question...sad because I love loafers.
> I heard a lot of people say these Gucci loafers are their most comfortable, favourite shoes ever so I decided to try. Unfortunately, Korea, where I live, doesn't import sizes larger than 39, which is my size but I need to wear 40 and even 41 due to aforementioned problem...so I wasn't hopeful. But I'd recently tried out the thick-socks-and-hairdryer shoe stretching technique with a rather tight pair of flats and it worked very well, so I thought that I'd get the 39 and, worst case scenario, I'd run through this technique again.
> They didn't even have the 39 at any of the stores close to my house so I asked them to order it from the warehouse, which was very nerve-jangling as you have to pay in full in advance. The SA was very nice and said that if they didn't fit I could get a refund, but I was still worried. Fast forward to yesterday, the SA called me and let me know they arrived! I tried them on and they were so comfy! I didn't even need to stretch them! I wore them out today and the only negative was that one of my pinkies were slightly sore, which I suspect had to do with residual soreness from walking all day in narrow trainers yesterday anyhow. I am ecstatic! I always feel left out with shoes, because there are so many beautiful designs I cannot wear because it hurts. So every time I find a special pair I am over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch is Hermes, btw, as this is an H forum, decided I'd sneak it in
> 
> They also have a higher heel version. I am not a heel person, lower the better, and this height is perfect for me. Sometimes mid-heel can look dated but these flatter the legs so much, especially the calves, and look so edgy, totally my style
> If any of you have finicky, grumpy, painful feet, don't be shy to try these! You will love! And if your feet don't complain much, you are a very lucky person, go celebrate the fact with a pair of these!


Love the shoes, but I have a question about your watch.  What size is it?


----------



## andee

How do you stretch the shoes up two sizes with a hair dryer and socks?


----------



## snowbuns

andee said:


> How do you stretch the shoes up two sizes with a hair dryer and socks?



I don't think it could manage two shoe sizes, but it can certainly do a size in a shoe that is on the bigger side for its size (i.e. some brands' 39 is another brands' 40). The technique works with leather shoes because it can stretch when heated. You basically put on a pair of very thick socks, or two pairs, as thick as can fit, put the shoes on, and heat them with a hair dryer for 30 seconds each, then wait for them to cool while still on your feet. 
I had a size 40 Charlotte Olympia kitty pair that were painfully tight. Unwearable. Used this technique just once and they are perfectly comfy. The Gucci loafers are big for their size (their 39 is like a lot of brands' 40), and the loafer also has a very broad front. So there's a lot of wiggling room and if I wanted to, I could have stretched them. Now if I had, say, a size 38 shoe I probably wouldn't be able to stretch it to wearable size.


----------



## snowbuns

I think this design comes in just one size 
You can see it here on my wrist 
Its quite small


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Moncler cardigan & jacket, Chanel flats & Valentino mini cross body bag.


----------



## andee

snowbuns said:


> I don't think it could manage two shoe sizes, but it can certainly do a size in a shoe that is on the bigger side for its size (i.e. some brands' 39 is another brands' 40). The technique works with leather shoes because it can stretch when heated. You basically put on a pair of very thick socks, or two pairs, as thick as can fit, put the shoes on, and heat them with a hair dryer for 30 seconds each, then wait for them to cool while still on your feet.
> I had a size 40 Charlotte Olympia kitty pair that was painfully tight. Unwearable. Used this technique just once and they are perfectly comfy. The Gucci loafers are big for their size (their 39 is like a lot of brands' 40), and the loafer also has a very broad front. So there's a lot of wiggling room and if I wanted to, I could have stretched them. Now if I had, say, a size 38 shoe I probably wouldn't be able to stretch it to a wearable size.



Thank you so much for the clarification. I will give it a try on some of
my 40-year-old Gucci shoes. These are the days when Gucci was so small that you or most likely your parents would go to Italy and buy them on their trips to Europe.
The sizes were all over the place, but the shoes were magnificent. Hand made!!!
The Gucci today is another story and ruined by the greedy family and LVMH.


----------



## Folledesac

My new Church's shoes ! Have been eyeing them for the past 2 years before taking the plunge ! Not into heels these days... i intend to wear them with boyfriend jeans, white shirt and a bb vintage constance ! Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## snowbuns

Folledesac said:


> View attachment 3635061
> 
> 
> My new Church's shoes ! Have been eyeing them for the past 2 years before taking the plunge ! Not into heels these days... i intend to wear them with boyfriend jeans, white shirt and a bb vintage constance ! Thanks for letting me share !



Wow! I love oxfords type shoes, add an edge to anything and quite comfy! Pairing with vintage constance will be bomb! Congrats, wear them in the best of health!


----------



## Folledesac

snowbuns said:


> Wow! I love oxfords type shoes, add an edge to anything and quite comfy! Pairing with vintage constance will be bomb! Congrats, wear them in the best of health!



Thanks ! I admire your style and especially Your coats ! The Camel one is tdf


----------



## andee

Folledesac said:


> View attachment 3635061
> 
> 
> My new Church's shoes ! Have been eyeing them for the past 2 years before taking the plunge ! Not into heels these days... i intend to wear them with boyfriend jeans, white shirt and a bb vintage constance ! Thanks for letting me share !



I want these. Do they have an on line link?


----------



## snowbuns

Folledesac said:


> Thanks ! I admire your style and especially Your coats ! The Camel one is tdf



Aw! That means a lot. Thank you for your complement  
The coat is from an upstart Czech designer called Pietro Filippi I got while I was living in Prague.


----------



## Folledesac

andee said:


> I want these. Do they have an on line link?



I think you can find them on net a porter or mytheresa. Not all the sizes are available everywhere. I got mine at stylebop. The Reference is "the burwood" and mine are studded but they also exist in plain and in différent Colors. A friend of Mine got them on sale in navy on 58m. Hope that helps !


----------



## Folledesac

snowbuns said:


> Aw! That means a lot. Thank you for your complement
> The coat is from an upstart Czech designer called Pietro Filippi I got while I was living in Prague.



Top bad too far for me but i Will look on the internet ! Keep on posting your daily outfits ! Always enabling !


----------



## andee

Folledesac said:


> I think you can find them on net a porter or mytheresa. Not all the sizes are available everywhere. I got mine at stylebop. The Reference is "the burwood" and mine are studded but they also exist in plain and in différent Colors. A friend of Mine got them on sale in navy on 58m. Hope that helps !



I found them on NAP. I ordered my regular size in the black Burwood.
I hope they don't run small as so many EU shoes compared with US
sizes. Thank you so much for the kind help.


----------



## snowbuns

Even though I have never been particularly enthusiastic about jewelry, I have been in love with Van Cleef& Arpels forever. Because I don't wear much jewelry I'd just admire their pieces like art. I knew if I'd ever go for jewelry I'd definitely go for vca. I decided to finally go for it and because I'm jewelry shy I went for the sweet alhambra. I wanted to get the bracelet & earrings too but they didn't have the clover motif, only the butterfly which wasn't what I wanted, so I asked them to contact me when they got some clover in! 
Here is my reveal


----------



## kewave

I took a H-iastus and got hit by a nail!
Never a bracelet person but can't stop thinking about this....Cartier Juate un Clou Rose Gold with Diamonds ❤


----------



## snowbuns

I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis! 


















 Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail 






And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice. 









Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Folledesac

snowbuns said:


> I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats ! You will see the goyard is a carefree tote! I converted mine in a diaper bag ... and the Chanel jacket is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Ps : you converted me to pink.... i got a pink jige yesterday ! I posted pictures in other threads ... keep posting your action pics !!


----------



## snowbuns

Folledesac said:


> Congrats ! You will see the goyard is a carefree tote! I converted mine in a diaper bag ... and the Chanel jacket is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Ps : you converted me to pink.... i got a pink jige yesterday ! I posted pictures in other threads ... keep posting your action pics !!


Wow! Hahah I enabled you Thats amazing 
Im going to Tokyo this weekend, pink will be perfect for sakura viewing


----------



## danny123

snowbuns said:


> I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I can relate to having social anxiety and sometimes having a hard time when I go shopping in stores. Glad you were able to overcome this and come out with such a beautiful jacket!! I can only imagine how chic you will look wearing it.
Love the goyard tote as well


----------



## Melbee

snowbuns said:


> I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Such a lovely jacket. I have brutal social anxiety so I feel your pain!


----------



## Notorious Pink

snowbuns said:


> ...
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Snowbuns, everything is gorgeous, but that jacket....it's so you! I can definitely see you rocking this!!! I'll be its just gorgeous on you!!! Congratulations on overcoming your anxiety in such an awesome way!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Cartier Panthère watch.  Cartier is reissuing the design in June, but I found this pre-owned one in excellent condition.


----------



## westcoastgal

snowbuns said:


> I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Your purchases are beautiful (esp with bunny nails) and I'm glad you defeated your social anxiety, walked into the store, and got the jacket you wanted!


----------



## suziez

snowbuns said:


> I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


FABULOUS jacket.


----------



## Hermezzy

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Moncler cardigan & jacket, Chanel flats & Valentino mini cross body bag.


Ooooo love all of these, esp the coat...gorgeous and very dramatic!


----------



## Hermezzy

snowbuns said:


> I have wanted a higher end bag that I wouldnt worry about much, use for travel, etc...I dont like LV very much and I found myself partial to the Goyard pattern...so here we are, my Saint Louis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant resist sharing my new bunny nail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest, impulse buy indulgence ever...
> Ive always dreamed of owning a Chanel jacket...I wasnt sure I wanted to take the plunge for a new one though and been eyeing a second hand one. I tried it on yesterday and it didnt fit, too tight in the shoulders. Recently someone I follow on instagram got a new one from the store so I thought Id just go in for a look...but I came out with a brand new jacket! I have social anxiety (was prescribed meds in the past) always been intimidated by chanel stores and would often hover outside, peeking in...I think I am most proud of myself for mustering the courage to go in! And I met a lovely SA. She even gave me a preview of the next season jackets. I didnt like any of them, but that was very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the Goyard and Chanel...both are true classics, are in the very best possible taste, and so beautifully executed.  I'm thrilled for you, snowbuns!


----------



## Hermezzy

I've on a serious sneaks n sunnies obsession lately, ladies.  I go through phases, I must admit.  The sunnies pic is fairly obvious, but the sneaks pic involves the following culprits, in clockwise order:  Louis Vuitton, Buscemi, MaisonMargiela, and Dolce and Gabbana.  So happy with all of these!  Sunnies are, in particular, hard for me to find - the shape or size or fit isn't right.  I'm over the moon to have found 3 that work perfectly in all regards this spring so far.


----------



## Rhl2987

I was really planning to no longer buy bags other than H, because H is my last love , but I had been lusting over the Chloe Nile bag for some time. When this bag popped up at my favorite boutique in my hometown, I had to take it home with me!! I've used it a couple times but take it out to stare at it daily. Very happy with this purchase!


----------



## Sickgrl13

My one and only Chanel, a large Boy.  More of a hand carry person, so there will be some adjustment.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Though it's ages since I bought something from LV, I just couldn't resist this super cute LV x Fragment iPad Mini pouch lol.


----------



## Hermezzy

Rhl2987 said:


> I was really planning to no longer buy bags other than H, because H is my last love , but I had been lusting over the Chloe Nile bag for some time. When this bag popped up at my favorite boutique in my hometown, I had to take it home with me!! I've used it a couple times but take it out to stare at it daily. Very happy with this purchase!


Love this! Such a gorgeous handle!


----------



## batikhaus

too many indulgences to list out hehehhe problem of a bag fanatic


----------



## rk4265

Love this one. Feel so blessed to snag her. My embellished mini lady Dior


----------



## Carrierae

My local boutique has a store wide 25% off discount for Memorial Day. I couldn't help bring both pairs home with me! [emoji173]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 3712575
> 
> 
> My local boutique has a store wide 25% off discount for Memorial Day. I couldn't help bring both pairs home with me! [emoji173]



Good call! Both are fab!


----------



## Rhl2987

Sickgrl13 said:


> My one and only Chanel, a large Boy.  More of a hand carry person, so there will be some adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678342


Hi there! How are you liking your bag? I'm debating whether or not to add a Chanel flap or boy bag to my collection. I feel they are very versatile and also classic, but I am determined to keep my collection to 10 bags or under, having been inspired by TPF and instagram poster, Kugzz  I'm not certain there is room in my collection for a classic Chanel bag, and would love to hear your thoughts on its use!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi there! How are you liking your bag? I'm debating whether or not to add a Chanel flap or boy bag to my collection. I feel they are very versatile and also classic, but I am determined to keep my collection to 10 bags or under, having been inspired by TPF and instagram poster, Kugzz  I'm not certain there is room in my collection for a classic Chanel bag, and would love to hear your thoughts on its use!


Hi!  It has definitely been an adjustment and I was considering selling the Boy bag as I only carried it twice the first 30 days I had it.  But lately I have learned to streamline the things I carry in my bag, so Ive decided to keep it.  If you like or need to lug around a lot of things, even the large Boy is small compared to my usual bags of Mulberry Alexas, Bayswaters, and an H Garden Party 36.  Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Rhl2987

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hi!  It has definitely been an adjustment and I was considering selling the Boy bag as I only carried it twice the first 30 days I had it.  But lately I have learned to streamline the things I carry in my bag, so Ive decided to keep it.  If you like or need to lug around a lot of things, even the large Boy is small compared to my usual bags of Mulberry Alexas, Bayswaters, and an H Garden Party 36.  Hope this helps and good luck.


Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## scndlslv

Had a good time at LV in Paris last week the monogram emilie wallet and belt are for my niece and nephew the rest is all mine


----------



## Folledesac

Got this white box beauty at Delvaux yesterday !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share !!


----------



## Sickgrl13

First pair of Roger Vivier's. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
More are definitely in my future. (Please excuse the hideous office carpet.)


----------



## liz_

My new Gucci pearly slides


----------



## kewave

Another classic staples....VCA Vintage Alhambra Onyx Yellow Gold Earclips.


----------



## Rhl2987

Finally took the Chanel plunge with this rectangular mini, which will be perfect for regular evening use. I couldn't believe it was offered to me at my new home store in Neiman's! Thrilled with this surprise purchase and I definitely need to give the credit cards a rest with this and my barenia B purchase this month


----------



## Metrowestmama

Love this! So pretty and I think a great addition to your handbag collection!


----------



## Rhl2987

Metrowestmama said:


> Love this! So pretty and I think a great addition to your handbag collection!


Thank you!!


----------



## krawford

Thrilled!!!!!!


----------



## krawford

Have wanted these for a while. They are super cute in person.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^I love these but they just weren't comfortable for me.  Lucky you!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Went window shopping came home with one


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This tiny silver elephant charm from Tiffany's.  I *LOVE* that 100% of the proceeds goes to the Elephant Crisis Fund for saving elephants.   

http://www.tiffany.com/collections/save-the-wild?trackbgfm=pdp


----------



## Rhl2987

I was lusting after the gray Chanel bag for awhile but I was very late to try to obtain one. A lovely SA was able to find me the last one in the country in the medium size. It's gorgeous and will be a wonderful addition to my collection!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Two new Indulgences  Love Chanel as work Shoes


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Love my Chanel espadrilles.








Have a good weekend.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Cheated on H a bit. But I'm thrilled with my items. The Knot is like a piece of jewelry. It's incredible.


----------



## Rhl2987

etoupebirkin said:


> Cheated on H a bit. But I'm thrilled with my items. The Knot is like a piece of jewelry. It's incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3820614
> View attachment 3820615
> View attachment 3820616
> View attachment 3820617


Gorgeous. That clutch is to die for!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Brand new Gucci Soft Jackie hobo.     From the outlet!!


----------



## krawford

Goyard St. Louis tote pm size in black. I have my MaiTai 35 cm Birkin insert in it


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

etoupebirkin said:


> Cheated on H a bit. But I'm thrilled with my items. The Knot is like a piece of jewelry. It's incredible.
> 
> View attachment 3820614
> View attachment 3820615
> View attachment 3820616
> View attachment 3820617


Stunning Knot!!!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

LVs Christmas collection this year is just so happy to look at that I couldn’t resist. Also I found The pochette accessoires is a perfect bag insert in my B30 so I took these home behind Hs back [emoji5]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

SupaUltra_J said:


> LVs Christmas collection this year is just so happy to look at that I couldn’t resist. Also I found The pochette accessoires is a perfect bag insert in my B30 so I took these home behind Hs back [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857022



The giraffes!!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Got crazy with LV recently for my mom and myself


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

A wallet on chain from Chanel, my first leather piece from them. Looking forward to match it with my cardigans from Chanel.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote, my birthday pressie


----------



## hermesdaisuki

On a rainy day cleaning my shoe closet. There is something magical about hangisis....[emoji178]


----------



## LQYB

hermesdaisuki said:


> On a rainy day cleaning my shoe closet. There is something magical about hangisis....[emoji178]
> View attachment 3871696


love these , Manolo is one of the very few shoe brand that my ugly feet can fit in , I've got some colors aa well


----------



## hermesdaisuki

LQYB said:


> love these , Manolo is one of the very few shoe brand that my ugly feet can fit in , I've got some colors aa well



Please share some pictures my dear. MBs are so feminine and classy!! [emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## birkin10600

Van Cleef and Arpels 2 motifs Lucky Alhambra. Paired it with my 10 motifs carnelian necklace. Aren't they cute and lovely? I can wear them casual to formal. [emoji173]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Got a new strap for my Kflag 35 after almost three years of abusing its original strap and keeping saying No to the Fendi options. I’m in love [emoji4]


----------



## Hermezzy

Rhl2987 said:


> I was lusting after the gray Chanel bag for awhile but I was very late to try to obtain one. A lovely SA was able to find me the last one in the country in the medium size. It's gorgeous and will be a wonderful addition to my collection!


stunning..I can't stop staring.  So much more striking than the basic black, IMO


----------



## Hermezzy

birkin10600 said:


> Van Cleef and Arpels 2 motifs Lucky Alhambra. Paired it with my 10 motifs carnelian necklace. Aren't they cute and lovely? I can wear them casual to formal. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3888199
> View attachment 3888200
> View attachment 3888201



Very elegant, chic, and striking!  The height of good taste...


----------



## Hermezzy

hermesdaisuki said:


> On a rainy day cleaning my shoe closet. There is something magical about hangisis....[emoji178]
> View attachment 3871696



A burst of beautiful color and sunshine...and perfect accompaniments to a personality that is equally bright and inspiring!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I need to hang out with you more my dear! Soooo flattering ❤️ Thank you hun!


----------



## Simbacat

I have bought my first Dior bag today, Dioraddict in calf skin with moon phase embroidery. The photos don’t do it justice. The silver threads and sequins sparkle under the light. I am totally in love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Carrierae

Over the moon for my first Chanel purchases! 




...and I found out that Chanel burgundy is an exact match for Rouge H (bracelet in box leather).


----------



## MotoChiq

indulging in my other love, Bordeaux wine


----------



## Sickgrl13

Loving my new Charlotte Olympia Kitty sneakers.


----------



## Gnuj

Sickgrl13 said:


> Loving my new Charlotte Olympia Kitty sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937973



Omg, love your sneakers! Too cute.


----------



## birkin10600

My latest purchase, Van Cleef and Arpels Magic 3 motif dangly earrings. I love them! [emoji173]


----------



## luckylove

birkin10600 said:


> My latest purchase, Van Cleef and Arpels Magic 3 motif dangly earrings. I love them! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947909
> View attachment 3947910



They are beautiful on you! Enjoy!


----------



## birkin10600

luckylove said:


> They are beautiful on you! Enjoy!


Thank you sweetie! [emoji7]


----------



## krawford

I was in need of a black clutch and was considering a black Jige but decided on this gorgeous Chanel Reissue clutch in calfskin. Very light weight. I am very happy with my decision


----------



## cocomlle

More of a "necessity"...to get to and from the H boutique!  Ironic really since I'll be on Ban Island for awhile.


----------



## lilflobowl

Didn’t expect to buy this during a business trip but what’s not to love?


----------



## VesperSparrow

cocomlle said:


> More of a "necessity"...to get to and from the H boutique!  Ironic really since I'll be on Ban Island for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 4010781


Great photo - the paw is classic. Have fun with the wheels!


----------



## cocomlle

VesperSparrow said:


> Great photo - the paw is classic. Have fun with the wheels!



 That paw has been after that key fob since it came home. Nothing is sacred, especially not new H items.  And the new ride is super fun especially considering its predecessor was 10 years old...except that I apparently need to setup a "Genius" appointment or download the App to learn about the car.


----------



## VesperSparrow

cocomlle said:


> [emoji38] That paw has been after that key fob since it came home. Nothing is sacred, especially not new H items.  And the new ride is super fun especially considering its predecessor was 10 years old...except that I apparently need to setup a "Genius" appointment or download the App to learn about the car.


[emoji6]


----------



## Suzie

I just acquired this little red beauty.


----------



## diane278

.Love the color!


----------



## Suzie

diane278 said:


> .Love the color!


Thank you. It is a bit smaller than some of my other bags but I loved the colour and python handle.


----------



## krawford

Suzie said:


> Thank you. It is a bit smaller than some of my other bags but I loved the colour and python handle.


The python handles make that bag.  Is that the BB size or PM?  It is so lovely.


----------



## Suzie

krawford said:


> The python handles make that bag.  Is that the BB size or PM?  It is so lovely.


Thank you, it’s the BB


----------



## Melbee

I cheated bad this month with Chanel since I got a wonderful new sa. A new jacket, brooch, and black mini lambskin flap.


----------



## krawford

Couldn’t resist this aged calfskin Chanel wallet on chain.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Went to London this week and came back with this  Medium Diorama in black grained calfskin SHW.


----------



## Rhl2987

I just bought the beautiful Cannes bag for my Mom. I’m having serious bag envy right now and hope she lets me borrow it!


----------



## Tinn3rz

krawford said:


> View attachment 4151230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn’t resist this aged calfskin Chanel wallet on chain.



Twins!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just ordered today!


----------



## lulilu

^^Moynat has such simple chic stuff.


----------



## Tinn3rz

lulilu said:


> ^^Moynat has such simple chic stuff.



They do! It’s my new non-H obsession. And I like the fact that I don’t see anyone carrying them around.


----------



## TeeCee77

I have been a long time admirer of Monyat, but no stores by me. My business trip brought me to Hong Kong, and since I didn’t want to cheat on my H SA, I diverted my attention to exploring this new brand for me. I love it! Their bags are all stunningly beautiful, the sales associates were outstanding, and the quality is par with Hermes.
I couldn’t choose, so I got both [emoji173]️ Gabrielle clutch in GT and Gabrielle 31 (?) in noir.


----------



## TeeCee77

Moynat! Can’t spell!


----------



## luxi_max

TeeCee77 said:


> I have been a long time admirer of Monyat, but no stores by me. My business trip brought me to Hong Kong, and since I didn’t want to cheat on my H SA, I diverted my attention to exploring this new brand for me. I love it! Their bags are all stunningly beautiful, the sales associates were outstanding, and the quality is par with Hermes.
> I couldn’t choose, so I got both [emoji173]️ Gabrielle clutch in GT and Gabrielle 31 (?) in noir.
> View attachment 4234439



They are both stunning! Congrats, my dear!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cocomlle said:


> More of a "necessity"...to get to and from the H boutique!  Ironic really since I'll be on Ban Island for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 4010781


I’m melting here seeing ginger’s round little paw!!!!
Too cute for words!!


----------



## TeeCee77

I have good news to report. They all appear to be getting along fine so far....


----------



## Kitsune711

After the purchase of my first handbag at the beginning of this year, Herbag in Bleu Electrique, and trying to understand what I should have in my collection (difference between handbag V tote bag) I finally found my second handbag to add to my collection and a company who I'm obsessed with just as much as Hermès, Samantha Thavasa! I found this gorgeous piece while in Kyoto last week. It's authentic Harris Tweed and cream leather. I will be buying a lot more fr here and using my H twillys on those handles (although I feel silly putting twillies on a bag that's worth less than them).

When I first saw it at the Skytree, I had taken a picture of it because it was so beautiful. I obsessed over it for a week and then, lo and behold, the bag was also in Kyoto. After I got permission to purchase it and trying on the hundreds of other options, I came right back to the Tweed houndstooth. It's so cute.


----------



## TeeCee77

Kitsune711 said:


> After the purchase of my first handbag at the beginning of this year, Herbag in Bleu Electrique, and trying to understand what I should have in my collection (difference between handbag V tote bag) I finally found my second handbag to add to my collection and a company who I'm obsessed with just as much as Hermès, Samantha Thavasa! I found this gorgeous piece while in Kyoto last week. It's authentic Harris Tweed and cream leather. I will be buying a lot more fr here and using my H twillys on those handles (although I feel silly putting twillies on a bag that's worth less than them).
> 
> When I first saw it at the Skytree, I had taken a picture of it because it was so beautiful. I obsessed over it for a week and then, lo and behold, the bag was also in Kyoto. After I got permission to purchase it and trying on the hundreds of other options, I came right back to the Tweed houndstooth. It's so cute.



Love!!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> I have good news to report. They all appear to be getting along fine so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237188


It’s been my experience that sibling rivalry may begin if you seem to favor one bag over the others for several days in a row.  You wouldn’t want to be reported to the Dept of Preferential Treatment of Bags.    The investigation can be brutal.  
But then again, as elegant as all of your bags are, peace may continue to reign in your closet.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> I have good news to report. They all appear to be getting along fine so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237188


You have a great collection there!  I’ve recently discovered moynat, only thru internet, but I really like the look of it.  I’m seriously considering one like the clutch in front.  How are you enjoying using it?  Do you mind sharing how much it was?


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> It’s been my experience that sibling rivalry may begin if you seem to favor one bag over the others for several days in a row.  You wouldn’t want to be reported to the Dept of Preferential Treatment of Bags.    The investigation can be brutal.
> But then again, as elegant as all of your bags are, peace may continue to reign in your closet.



Hehe! Love this!


----------



## TeeCee77

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> You have a great collection there!  I’ve recently discovered moynat, only thru internet, but I really like the look of it.  I’m seriously considering one like the clutch in front.  How are you enjoying using it?  Do you mind sharing how much it was?



Thank you! I had only seen online until I went to Hong Kong where they have 2 stores. The quality is phenomenal and definitely on par with Hermes.  The clutch is great! Comes with a shoulder strap or can hand carry.  I have only used it once and I loved it! I don’t recall exactly because of the currency conversion, but I believe it was around $4,000.  The large Gabrielle was $5,200 USD if I recall correctly,


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> I have good news to report. They all appear to be getting along fine so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237188


Did you happen to see the Rejane Opera Clutch?  I’ve been wondering about it. If you saw it, what did you think about it, as to being practical?  I’m pretty much loving the style.
However, it would be financially beneficial if you told me it was totally impractical and I should just put it out of my mind.....but, then again, it’s gorgeous...


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> Did you happen to see the Rejane Opera Clutch?  I’ve been wondering about it. If you saw it, what did you think about it, as to being practical?  I’m pretty much loving the style.
> However, it would be financially beneficial if you told me it was totally impractical and I should just put it out of my mind.....but, then again, it’s gorgeous...
> View attachment 4238180



Oooooo I did not see it, but I love it!!! Sorry - that doesn’t help your wallet... I liked the Gabrielle because of the two different handle options - I have a Jige and always find that I shove it under my arm because I like my hands free.  If you are better at hand carrying than I am, you will love this bag. Quality is impressive.


----------



## meowlett

TeeCee77 said:


> Oooooo I did not see it, but I love it!!! Sorry - that doesn’t help your wallet... I liked the Gabrielle because of the two different handle options - I have a Jige and always find that I shove it under my arm because I like my hands free.  If you are better at hand carrying than I am, you will love this bag. Quality is impressive.


Hmmm...  You are tempting me also.


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Oooooo I did not see it, but I love it!!! Sorry - that doesn’t help your wallet... I liked the Gabrielle because of the two different handle options - I have a Jige and always find that I shove it under my arm because I like my hands free.  If you are better at hand carrying than I am, you will love this bag. Quality is impressive.


I just realized that I’m drawn to the metal clasp. First it was the BdC pochette and then the Verrou....now this.  Have I developed a metal fetish of some sort?  I used to be more practical, but I’ve “aged out” of that. (Eccentricity has its benefits.) Time for a “cooling off” period.....maybe 72 hours.  Any chance of some modeling shots of you and your new bags? It always helps me to see bags being used. Well, it either helps me be realistic or sends me over the edge....one of those..


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> I just realized that I’m drawn to the metal clasp. First it was the BdC pochette and then the Verrou....now this.  Have I developed a metal fetish of some sort?  I used to be more practical, but I’ve “aged out” of that. (Eccentricity has its benefits.) Time for a “cooling off” period.....maybe 72 hours.  Any chance of some modeling shots of you and your new bags? It always helps me to see bags being used. Well, it either helps me be realistic or sends me over the edge....one of those..



Haha! I love the clasp too! It’s magnetic and so easy to open and close, and also classy! I will take some mod shots tomorrow when I’m not in my PJs sick on the couch! Sorry to be an enabler, but I just adore them!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Haha! I love the clasp too! It’s magnetic and so easy to open and close, and also classy! I will take some mod shots tomorrow when I’m not in my PJs sick on the couch! Sorry to be an enabler, but I just adore them!


Sorry to hear you’re sick......but happy that you expect to feel better by tomorrow. 
Where would we all be without enablers?!....Let’s just say, it wouldn’t be pretty. Seeing how others use bags really helps me envision whether or not a style might work for me.  Sometimes I think that members of TPF are responsible for keeping the Handbag Economy afloat.


----------



## TeeCee77

Ok - here are a couple mod shots with the large (MM) Gabrielle in black. It was a fantastic work bag today! I am 5’6” for reference.


----------



## lulilu

I love Moynat as well.  There is a Moynat thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/page-126#post-32681852


----------



## TeeCee77

lulilu said:


> I love Moynat as well.  There is a Moynat thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/page-126#post-32681852



I did stumble across that. 

For anyone wanting to see - I will post lots of mod shots and pics of my new bags over in the Moynat thread. I even got something super special my SA just found!!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Ok - here are a couple mod shots with the large (MM) Gabrielle in black. It was a fantastic work bag today! I am 5’6” for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239977
> View attachment 4239978


Great shots! The bags look great on you.....I love your black & white ensemble.....


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> I have been a long time admirer of Monyat, but no stores by me. My business trip brought me to Hong Kong, and since I didn’t want to cheat on my H SA, I diverted my attention to exploring this new brand for me. I love it! Their bags are all stunningly beautiful, the sales associates were outstanding, and the quality is par with Hermes.
> I couldn’t choose, so I got both [emoji173]️ Gabrielle clutch in GT and Gabrielle 31 (?) in noir.
> View attachment 4234439


Lovely! I've off to HK today, would you mind sharing how much the clutch costs? Thanks!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> Well, it either helps me be realistic or sends me over the edge....


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Lovely! I've off to HK today, would you mind sharing how much the clutch costs? Thanks!



Posted in the Moynat thread!


----------



## meowlett

TeeCee77 said:


> Ok - here are a couple mod shots with the large (MM) Gabrielle in black. It was a fantastic work bag today! I am 5’6” for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239977
> View attachment 4239978


You are such an enabler.  I have fallen too.  Getting a mini this week as a pacifier.


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> You are such an enabler.  I have fallen too.  Getting a mini this week as a pacifier.
> View attachment 4249109



Congrats! The mini is so fun!


----------



## TeeCee77

The SA I worked with sent me this picture of a mini and it also broke my wallet. So cute! Still trying to decide if I should swap the purple Petite I got for it [emoji173]️


----------



## meowlett

TeeCee77 said:


> The SA I worked with sent me this picture of a mini and it also broke my wallet. So cute! Still trying to decide if I should swap the purple Petite I got for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249365
> View attachment 4249366


Oh mine.  I have to remind myself that this is a very slippery slope too.
Both are gorgeous.  You need both in addition to your other ones.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> The SA I worked with sent me this picture of a mini and it also broke my wallet. So cute! Still trying to decide if I should swap the purple Petite I got for it [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249365
> View attachment 4249366


The purple is very nice but the leather and contrast stitch on the black are TDF


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> Oh mine.  I have to remind myself that this is a very slippery slope too.
> Both are gorgeous.  You need both in addition to your other ones.



Enabler!! Hehe it is SO slippery! I think you are right but I already jumped for 0 to 3!! [emoji15] they are just wonderful!


----------



## diane278

Before handbags, I was obsessed with Elsa Peretti’s silver Jewelry. Because I’m still an EP groupie, I was compelled to buy this yesterday:


It’s 8” X 10”. Who can pass up a clutch with a silver bean on the latch?
Ok, well....a lot of people could....but I’m not one of them....

Here’s the inside:


I had been sort of thinking about, it but when it vanished from the website, panic set in and I called my SA in the Palo Alto store. I was told there were 19 left in the company....and the PA store had 1 in stock. Now, it’s in my stock!


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> Before handbags, I was obsessed with Elsa Peretti’s silver Jewelry. Because I’m still an EP groupie, I was compelled to buy this yesterday:
> View attachment 4254661
> 
> It’s 8” X 10”. Who can pass up a clutch with a silver bean on the latch?
> Ok, well....a lot of people could....but I’m not one of them....
> 
> Here’s the inside:
> View attachment 4254645
> 
> I had been sort of thinking about, it but when it vanished from the website, panic set in and I called my SA in the Palo Alto store. I was told there were 19 left in the company....and the PA store had 1 in stock. Now, it’s in my stock!



Really cool!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Before handbags, I was obsessed with Elsa Peretti’s silver Jewelry. Because I’m still an EP groupie, I was compelled to buy this yesterday:
> View attachment 4254661
> 
> It’s 8” X 10”. Who can pass up a clutch with a silver bean on the latch?
> Ok, well....a lot of people could....but I’m not one of them....
> 
> Here’s the inside:
> View attachment 4254645
> 
> I had been sort of thinking about, it but when it vanished from the website, panic set in and I called my SA in the Palo Alto store. I was told there were 19 left in the company....and the PA store had 1 in stock. Now, it’s in my stock!



From one Elsa Peretti fan to another - it’s _*GORGEOUS!!*_  I’ve been collecting Peretti items since her work has been at Tiffany’s.  I even remember seeing a small selection of silver items, mostly the initial pendant, at Bloomingdale’s before anyone knew what they were and how popular they would become.

Congratulations on your beautiful clutch!!     I’m sure you’ll treasure it for many years to come.


----------



## diane278

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> From one Elsa Peretti fan to another - it’s _*GORGEOUS!!*_  I’ve been collecting Peretti items since her work has been at Tiffany’s.  I even remember seeing a small selection of silver items, mostly the initial pendant, at Bloomingdale’s before anyone knew what they were and how popular they would become.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful clutch!!     I’m sure you’ll treasure it for many years to come.


Thank you! You need to request this book that my SA put in the bag for me. It has things I’ve never seen.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Thank you! You need to request this book that my SA put in the bag for me. It has things I’ve never seen.



Thanks for showing me this!!  I’m going to call Tiffany’s right now and see if I can get a copy!!


----------



## meowlett

My Moynat Mini Gabrielle looks quite nice with my new Hermes cashmere roll neck sweater.  Now I am all ready for my next business trip.


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4257632
> 
> My Moynat Mini Gabrielle looks quite nice with my new Hermes cashmere roll neck sweater.  Now I am all ready for my next business trip.



Love it!!!


----------



## diane278

I decided a red clutch would be a good idea for the holidays, so I called and ordered the fraternal twin to my black one. Because I’m now getting into the holiday spirit, I surrounded it with a few of my favorite ornaments (the Girl w/the Pearl Earring; Leonardo; and Jane Austen....)


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> I decided a red clutch would be a good idea for the holidays, so I called and ordered the fraternal twin to my black one. Because I’m now getting into the holiday spirit, I surrounded it with a few of my favorite ornaments (the Girl w/the Pearl Earring; Leonardo; and Jane Austen....)
> View attachment 4260890


I love everything about this.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> I decided a red clutch would be a good idea for the holidays, so I called and ordered the fraternal twin to my black one. Because I’m now getting into the holiday spirit, I surrounded it with a few of my favorite ornaments (the Girl w/the Pearl Earring; Leonardo; and Jane Austen....)
> View attachment 4260890


Ha ha ha.  I need to get an Oliver Twist one as DH is making fun of my upcoming business trip.


----------



## scndlslv

Went to Milan and Venice and had a lil too much fun






And some glass from Murano for good measure




I also picked up some lace and a hand woven tablecloth in Burano


----------



## Londonholly

***


----------



## ms_sivalley

They are finally here!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Vintage Alhambra Pendant & Ring In rose gold & diamonds


----------



## Cavalier Girl

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4257632
> 
> My Moynat Mini Gabrielle looks quite nice with my new Hermes cashmere roll neck sweater.  Now I am all ready for my next business trip.



Love this so much!


----------



## meowlett

The Hermes B*tch has temporarily defected and is proudly modeling her Longchamp.


----------



## TeeCee77

My mini black box Gabrielle came  such a fun little bag.


----------



## Nerja

My Tank Française mm steel with diamonds.  An early Christmas gift from my wonderful husband!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> My mini black box Gabrielle came  such a fun little bag.


Oh wow! That is beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh wow! That is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Chanel Booties.


----------



## MsHermesAU

TeeCee77 said:


> My mini black box Gabrielle came  such a fun little bag.


I adore this bag! It’s been on my wishlist for awhile now  would you mind sharing the current price?


----------



## TeeCee77

Opposites attract


----------



## TeeCee77

MsHermesAU said:


> I adore this bag! It’s been on my wishlist for awhile now  would you mind sharing the current price?



Sure! I will dig the receipt out in the morning, but I believe it was $5,100.


----------



## diane278

I started the handbag journey with Bottega Veneta and still love the bv bags I have.  (Then I found the H Octogone and Baton de Craie clutches.) In December, I saw this BV bag and it started to consume my brain.  It arrived yesterday and seems to have become my latest emotional support bag.....it’s so soft & squishy....


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Opposites attract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267068



Ohhh you got it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BagsandBabies

Christmas present to myself...this rose gold LV bracelet


----------



## Moirai

I love slingbacks so I couldn’t resist these


----------



## Israeli_Flava

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Chanel Booties.


These boots are insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Managed to acquire this rare pink VCA pendant thx to VCA fairy!!!! Over the moon is an understatement!!! VCA is almost as addicting as the Orange. Here are my rose gold beauties!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Opposites attract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267068


Very classy!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Ohhh you got it!!! Congrats!!



Yes! Got this a few months back! I adore it  so much so I almost got a green one also, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Powder Puff

Israeli_Flava said:


> Managed to acquire this rare pink VCA pendant thx to VCA fairy!!!! Over the moon is an understatement!!! VCA is almost as addicting as the Orange. Here are my rose gold beauties!!!


Wow!!! I’ve been longing for this too, thought it’s few years back ! Amazing VCA fairy! How did she pull this off?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I don’t plan to run marathons, but at least make it to the restaurant and back without a blister because they look stunning on!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> Before handbags, I was obsessed with Elsa Peretti’s silver Jewelry. Because I’m still an EP groupie, I was compelled to buy this yesterday:
> View attachment 4254661
> 
> It’s 8” X 10”. Who can pass up a clutch with a silver bean on the latch?
> Ok, well....a lot of people could....but I’m not one of them....
> 
> Here’s the inside:
> View attachment 4254645
> 
> I had been sort of thinking about, it but when it vanished from the website, panic set in and I called my SA in the Palo Alto store. I was told there were 19 left in the company....and the PA store had 1 in stock. Now, it’s in my stock!


Stunning! I’m a huge fan of EP’s designs as well!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Call me crazy but I wanted something fun and different


----------



## baileylab




----------



## diane278

Two baby-sized clutches. BV Intrecciato leather.


----------



## scndlslv

In Vegas for the meetup and getting in trouble at Valentino. I love coordinating Rockstuds with my Birkins.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> In Vegas for the meetup and getting in trouble at Valentino. I love coordinating Rockstuds with my Birkins.
> 
> View attachment 4423590


Hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

diane278 said:


> Two baby-sized clutches. BV Intrecciato leather.
> View attachment 4381429


These are so heavenly. [emoji173]


----------



## MotoChiq

Finally pulled the trigger on Princetown mules with fur. My FH thinks I’m crazy for loving the velvet ones


----------



## noegirl

I’m out of control


----------



## NOIRetMoi

noegirl said:


> I’m out of control


You are and I love it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Went to Moynat yesterday for my birthday. Couldn’t resist! Josephine bag PM in Taurillon Blush leather, Perle calfskin lining. She comes with a detachable shoulder strap too!


----------



## angelicskater16

Karl Lagerfeld Last collection. Chanel Fall-Winter 2019/20 collection ♥️.


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta Dark Copper Lauren clutch. (....it needed a bit of help standing up....)


And in sunlight....


----------



## Phiona88

Loving my new Louboutin heels - Xili Disco Ball


----------



## scndlslv

In Paris and picked up a few things...


----------



## jyyanks

My newest obsession 

Please ignore my dry hands!


----------



## Suzie

LavenderIce said:


> Speaking of ring lizard, here's a spy pic of a Celine Box that I found hard to resist.
> 
> View attachment 2601502


I know this is from a few years ago but I am obsessing over this bag and I just wanted to ask has yours yellowed yet? Do you get a lot of wear and still enjoy the bag some 4-5 years later?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> My newest obsession
> 
> Please ignore my dry hands!


My goodness


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> In Paris and picked up a few things...
> View attachment 4600595
> 
> View attachment 4600596
> View attachment 4600597
> 
> View attachment 4600598


Love it all!!! I can see you wearing these pieces for a loooong time!!!


----------



## scndlslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it all!!! I can see you wearing these pieces for a loooong time!!!


Thanks! I think so too.


----------



## Birkinitis

I bought a Goyard mini Saigon structured bag in RED!!!  She is a little gem.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

jyyanks said:


> My newest obsession
> 
> Please ignore my dry hands!


Adorable!


----------



## antschulina

My new pair of nude heels from Gianvito Rossi


----------



## etoupebirkin

jyyanks said:


> My newest obsession
> 
> Please ignore my dry hands!


LOVE!!!


----------



## abg12

DH surprised me with this 7ct fancy vivid oval cut diamond for my birthday


----------



## TraceySH

abg12 said:


> DH surprised me with this 7ct fancy vivid oval cut diamond for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621857


WOWWWW I hope you sleep in that thing! Lovely home also


----------



## Tonimichelle

abg12 said:


> DH surprised me with this 7ct fancy vivid oval cut diamond for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621857


Wow!!! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## abg12

TraceySH said:


> WOWWWW I hope you sleep in that thing! Lovely home also


Thank you I haven’t taken it off since I got it and I’m thinking of wearing it as my engagement ring for a while. For for holidays I’m wearing both though lol


----------



## scndlslv

Latest additions to my family...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I just couldn't resist!
Welcome home my lil Nano baby all the way from  Zurich!!
Wore her immediately to my son's basketball game!!!


----------



## scndlslv

I got this Gucci x Disney hat in celebration of Year of the Rat since I’m a rat. Love the packaging


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’ve been feeding my Moynat addiction lately. Pauline in taupe, marquetry key chain and an envelope pouch.


----------



## papertiger

scndlslv said:


> I got this Gucci x Disney hat in celebration of Year of the Rat since I’m a rat. Love the packaging
> 
> View attachment 4643839
> 
> View attachment 4643840
> 
> View attachment 4643841



It's your year


----------



## scndlslv

papertiger said:


> It's your year


Yep! Hoping for a great year.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been feeding my Moynat addiction lately. Pauline in taupe, marquetry key chain and an envelope pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4643886


Me too! I have done a little shopping with Curtis lately...


----------



## bella10

Ballon Blue 36 mm YG. I am so in love with it,,


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been feeding my Moynat addiction lately. Pauline in taupe, marquetry key chain and an envelope pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4643886



This is a very attractive handbag.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bella10 said:


> Ballon Blue 36 mm YG. I am so in love with it,,



What a stack!!


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta suede tote....I love anything that looks like it belongs at a stable.....not fancy, but I’m a very casual jeans kinda gal, so it works for me....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> Bottega Veneta suede tote....I love anything that looks like it belongs at a stable.....not fancy, but I’m a very casual jeans kinda gal, so it works for me....
> View attachment 4645295
> View attachment 4645296



This BV tote is gorgeous.  I love the brown suede.  I'm sure you'll get a lot of use from such a nice, neutral tote!


----------



## littleblackbag

diane278 said:


> Bottega Veneta suede tote....I love anything that looks like it belongs at a stable.....not fancy, but I’m a very casual jeans kinda gal, so it works for me....
> View attachment 4645295
> View attachment 4645296


That looks very tactile, I just want to rub it! I bet it feels amazing.


----------



## diane278

littleblackbag said:


> That looks very tactile, I just want to rub it! I bet it feels amazing.


I’ve already played with it, rubbing it into different directions to see if I prefer one over another. But the way the leather strips are cut, I think it’s supposed to show the variations.


----------



## skyqueen

Just add a Hermes shawl and a Birkin to my new ASOS (cheap) faux fur and I'm ready to go!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Owning a piece of Chanel Jacket has been my dream for a long time. However, I was always stopped by the high price... After I watched a video introducing how to buy a preloved Chanel jacket on Youtube, I finally took the plunge and got one!
It's from the S/S collection of 2009. The design of buttons is amazing and it was inspired by the Paris flagship store on Rue Cambon.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

luzdetaiwan said:


> Owning a piece of Chanel Jacket has been my dream for a long time. However, I was always stopped by the high price... After I watched a video introducing how to buy a preloved Chanel jacket on Youtube, I finally took the plunge and got one!
> It's from the S/S collection of 2009. The design of buttons is amazing and it was inspired by the Paris flagship store on Rue Cambon.


The buttons are magnificent! As an architectural historian, I so want those now! Beautiful piece—congrats! And you’re wearing my dream bag as well so I’m definitely green with envy and !


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

skyqueen said:


> Just add a Hermes shawl and a Birkin to my new ASOS (cheap) faux fur and I'm ready to go!
> View attachment 4645794


Beautiful shawl ties it all together!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Jbizzybeetle said:


> The buttons are magnificent! As an architectural historian, I so want those now! Beautiful piece—congrats! And you’re wearing my dream bag as well so I’m definitely green with envy and !


Thank you. I love old architectures so when I saw these buttons, I just couldn’t find any excuse to stop myself to get it.
This is the tag of the jacket. You may need the information in it, if you would like to find one.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you. I love old architectures so when I saw these buttons, I just couldn’t find any excuse to stop myself to get it.
> This is the tag of the jacket. You may need the information in it, if you would like to find one.


thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

Not a luxury purchase but I’m very happy to add this scarf to my collection. Texas artist Becky Crouch Patterson depicts the Ramon Expedition of 1716 during which several missions were founded including the Alamo. The quality is lovely, it’s very different than anything else in my collection and will be fun to wear at select Texas events/activities. Thanks for letting me share! (Please forgive my crazy work-from-home tee shirt. Just a quick pic!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Not a luxury purchase as such and not quite Hermes so I guess this belongs here!
I contacted Phillip Nuveen on Etsy and asked for as close a match as possible. It even came with tiny orange boxes and an orange carrier bag


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Cartier Tortue and two VCA rings


----------



## papertiger

First non-Hermes bag for 5 years 

I couldn't resist the matching Baiadera (traditional Gucci pattern) silk too. 

I think it's because I can't travel I want to look like a 1960s air stewardess


----------



## AnnaE

papertiger said:


> First non-Hermes bag for 5 years
> 
> I couldn't resist the matching Baiadera (traditional Gucci pattern) silk too.
> 
> I think it's because I can't travel I want to look like a 1960s air stewardess
> 
> View attachment 4896217



You would make for a very stylish flight attendant! ❤️


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

papertiger said:


> First non-Hermes bag for 5 years
> 
> I couldn't resist the matching Baiadera (traditional Gucci pattern) silk too.
> 
> I think it's because I can't travel I want to look like a 1960s air stewardess
> 
> View attachment 4896217


marvelous! luvvit!


----------



## Birkinitis

Coming to me this week, I really wanted an ostrich bag. I hope I like it, I've never owned a Louis Vuitton bag.. It's hard to get away from Hermes but inventory and offers seemed so limited this year and I just couldn't compete with the shoppers that were able to actually go into the store and I felt like I was dogging my SA.. .. so I got this little LV PM Ostrich steamer in black with gold hardware.


----------



## Birkinitis

Love these mini structured Saigons, the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



black arrived yesterday.  I was worried that I wouldn't  it as much at the red due to the lack of contrast stitching but I was wrong. I adore it!
I have one foot on ban island but could retreat quickly if a good offer from H comes my way. Purse-itus is a real bad affliction.


----------



## chrixtabel

Love Bracelet


----------



## sf_newyorker

As much as I love H, their SLGs are not the most practical for my purpose. I added a second Gucci card case to my collection - this time a piece from their Doraemon collection in celebration of the upcoming Lunar New Year.


----------



## momoc

sf_newyorker said:


> As much as I love H, their SLGs are not the most practical for my purpose. I added a second Gucci card case to my collection - this time a piece from their Doraemon collection in celebration of the upcoming Lunar New Year.
> 
> View attachment 4971403



That is adorable! I also still use a Gucci wallet right now because it’s a better design for me.

The whole Gucci x Doraemon collection seriously tempted me (as did the Loewe x Totoro one). Looks like brands are picking good IPs (by which I mean ones I like ) to do collections with nowadays!


----------



## sf_newyorker

momoc said:


> That is adorable! I also still use a Gucci wallet right now because it’s a better design for me.
> 
> The whole Gucci x Doraemon collection seriously tempted me (as did the Loewe x Totoro one). Looks like brands are picking good IPs (by which I mean ones I like ) to do collections with nowadays!



I was a couple weeks too late for Loewe x Totoro. There was nothing left online or at the flagship location in the city.


----------



## Perja

Do groceries count as a non-H indulgence?   Because that's the only one I'll have for a while, since I'm rowing back to Ban Island at the end of this month...


----------



## zaechunggg

abg12 said:


> Thank you I haven’t taken it off since I got it and I’m thinking of wearing it as my engagement ring for a while. For for holidays I’m wearing both though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621870


Your engagement ring is so beautiful I aspire to have one like it when i get proposed to I’d like mine to be Harry Winston who makes yours?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I love mixing my enamel bracelets with my Cartier small Juste un Clou bracelet.


----------



## Purrsey

Don’t think Bvlgari bags are much in radar - i didn’t think much about its Serpenti until I’ve learned about its exotic leather. And I agree it’s craftsmanship is superb (undeniably H is still first place in my heart). It surpasses Chanel tbh. So glad I found one piece and I really love the details of everything.


----------



## loh

Purrsey said:


> Don’t think Bvlgari bags are much in radar - i didn’t think much about its Serpenti until I’ve learned about its exotic leather. And I agree it’s craftsmanship is superb (undeniably H is still first place in my heart). It surpasses Chanel tbh. So glad I found one piece and I really love the details of everything.
> 
> View attachment 4992108



Beautiful.  I've admired the Bulgari Serpenti bags for a while but have yet to get one.  That's interesting that you think the quality surpasses Chanel.  I haven't purchased a Chanel bag in years and actually just unloaded quite a few, so now the Serpenti will definitely be back on my radar. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## Birkinitis

I've just gone bonkers over this little mini structured Saigon but I think better stop here. Finally I have a pop of color in my collection!


----------



## CMilly

a Chanel bag for me today. First time in over 5 years I cheated on H!


----------



## sbelle

I couldn’t resist this LV Petit Sac Plat . 
Pictured with an Evelyne tpm for size comparison.


----------



## duggi84

Oh wow I didn't know this thread existed!  Outside Hermès, I'm turning into a pretty-big Fendi fan.  I'm actually looking at a large men's Peekaboo ISeeU tomorrow (as an interim until I get my unicorn Kelly 40 someday).  I have three bags (Black Vertical Box, Green By The Way Mini, and Chocolate Nano Fendi First), a "Fendi Rain Stripes" suit, a few Wrappys, and a nice poncho that I wear quite a bit.  And probably a few other small things I'm forgetting.  Any other Fendi fans here in the Hermès forum?


----------



## Lejic

duggi84 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know this thread existed!  Outside Hermès, I'm turning into a pretty-big Fendi fan.  I'm actually looking at a large men's Peekaboo ISeeU tomorrow (as an interim until I get my unicorn Kelly 40 someday).  I have three bags (Black Vertical Box, Green By The Way Mini, and Chocolate Nano Fendi First), a "Fendi Rain Stripes" suit, a few Wrappys, and a nice poncho that I wear quite a bit.  And probably a few other small things I'm forgetting.  Any other Fendi fans here in the Hermès forum?
> 
> View attachment 5157753
> View attachment 5157754
> View attachment 5157755
> View attachment 5157756
> View attachment 5157757
> View attachment 5157758
> View attachment 5157759
> View attachment 5157760
> View attachment 5157761
> View attachment 5157763
> View attachment 5157764
> View attachment 5157765



I love by the way!! Though the size I used was medium. Such a cool shape regardless of size.

The Fendi First looks so good, but I’m on the fence about it. How do you like it? Is it functional?


----------



## duggi84

Lejic said:


> I love by the way!! Though the size I used was medium. Such a cool shape regardless of size.
> 
> The Fendi First looks so good, but I’m on the fence about it. How do you like it? Is it functional?



I’m actually surprised at how spacious and useful the BTW Mini has turned out to be!  I use it a lot.

As far as the Fendi First, I got the nano charm bag, so it’s useless, but the bigger ones are definitely useful.  They’re pretty roomy, well-made, and the way the shoulder strap attachment points tuck-away when not needed is really slick.  From a hardware perspective especially. they’re beautifully made.


----------



## WKN

I love trapezoid-shaped bags. One more on my list would be the Fendi Peekaboo but I just cannot decide which one! Until then, here are my K28, Ferragamo Creations bag (small), and LV Capucines MM!


----------



## 880

etoupebirkin said:


> If you can get your hands on a Kelly Danse, I suggest trying that out too.


Thank you @etoupebirkin! Will try, though I remember the days when a kelly Danse, Ado etc. could be more easily obtained

@pasdedeux1, I am also heeding your advice the mini Loewe puzzle in an earlier post above.  I think I might like that better since it’s more smooshy and collapsible.

am beginning to think, its like dogs. In my imaginary (somewhat ridiculous) analogy, it’s like if you love cute dogs, then you might love cute mini H bags. If, in my imagination, you are a theoretical  fan of bigger dogs like Rottweilers, maybe a bigger bag in a neutral color is more your speed. Of course, I’m extremely allergic to all dogs, cats, horses, and other living things, but it’s my imaginary analogy . to be clear, this is only my preference for myself; I actually think mini bags in bright colors look great on other people.


----------



## pasdedeux1

880 said:


> Thank you @etoupebirkin! Will try, though I remember the days when a kelly Danse, Ado etc. could be more easily obtained
> 
> @pasdedeux1, I am also heeding your advice the mini Loewe puzzle in an earlier post above.  I think I might like that better since it’s more smooshy and collapsible.


Yes! I just got one of those in the cutest pink!


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> Yes! I just got one of those in the cutest pink!


Love that! Yes, it looks both more streamlined and also like it is relaxing into your hand!  Thank you for posting the pic!


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> Thank you @etoupebirkin! Will try, though I remember the days when a kelly Danse, Ado etc. could be more easily obtained
> 
> @pasdedeux1, I am also heeding your advice the mini Loewe puzzle in an earlier post above.  I think I might like that better since it’s more smooshy and collapsible.
> 
> am beginning to think, its like dogs. In my imaginary (somewhat ridiculous) analogy, it’s like if you love cute dogs, then you might love cute mini H bags. If, in my imagination, you are a theoretical  fan of bigger dogs like Rottweilers, maybe a bigger bag in a neutral color is more your speed. Of course, I’m extremely allergic to all dogs, cats, horses, and other living things, but it’s my imaginary analogy . to be clear, this is only my preference for myself; I actually think mini bags in bright colors look great on other people.


Well I recently adopted a puppy that will grow to around 50-60 lbs. She weighed in last week @ 31.5 lbs at 20 weeks. I’m not a fan of micro bags, but the Danse works for me. My favorite sizes are 30 Birkin, 28/32 Kelly, 31 Bolide. So I am a fan of mid-sized bags and dogs.


----------



## angelicskater16

Chanel is one of my favorite brands but Hermes is forever my #1 love ❤️


----------



## leechiyong

880 said:


> Thank you @etoupebirkin! Will try, though I remember the days when a kelly Danse, Ado etc. could be more easily obtained
> 
> @pasdedeux1, I am also heeding your advice the mini Loewe puzzle in an earlier post above.  I think I might like that better since it’s more smooshy and collapsible.
> 
> am beginning to think, its like dogs. In my imaginary (somewhat ridiculous) analogy, it’s like if you love cute dogs, then you might love cute mini H bags. If, in my imagination, you are a theoretical fan of bigger dogs like Rottweilers, maybe a bigger bag in a neutral color is more your speed. Of course, I’m extremely allergic to all dogs, cats, horses, and other living things, but it’s my imaginary analogy . to be clear, this is only my preference for myself; I actually think mini bags in bright colors look great on other people.


Lol, I’m micro bag (and mostly everything else) obsessed, but my dogs have all been over 50 lbs.  My boy, who was the only one to be more mine than my husband’s, tipped the scales at 90 lbs.  The girls like wearing purses more than the idea of being carried in them though.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I spend far too much time on TheRealReal. Every once in a while it pays off. I just found a Bayco Sapphire and Diamond Bypass ring that retails for $12-13K (the matching bracelet with the same two flower motifs sells for $13,750). I got it for $1,595.00. Obviously, the consignor did not know what she was consigning. And TRR did not recognize the hallmark. But I did!!!

I own a few Bayco pieces. They have the best colored gemstones in the business and places like Graff, HW, and others source their colored stones from them.

This is an entry level piece. But it’s perfect for every day. It matches my Robert Demeglio sapphire stretch bracelet, Jean Vitau tennis bracelet, and Graff Sapphire butterfly earrings.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Oh and speaking of TRR, they are selling hair scrunchies made of repurposed hermes scarves. I just picked up two. They are $120 each.
One matches my CS shawl exactly.


----------



## angelicskater16

Cartier thin Pave wg Love ❤️


----------



## Birkinitis

Wanted it bad,waited a lifetime and yesterday  my dream came true. Feeling grateful, fortunate and GIDDY!


----------



## am2022

Have been doing some Fendi on the side !
With some h silks here and there ! ❤️


----------



## am2022

OMGosh just saw your post !
Love hermes and fendi!
	

		
			
		

		
	








duggi84 said:


> Oh wow I didn't know this thread existed!  Outside Hermès, I'm turning into a pretty-big Fendi fan.  I'm actually looking at a large men's Peekaboo ISeeU tomorrow (as an interim until I get my unicorn Kelly 40 someday).  I have three bags (Black Vertical Box, Green By The Way Mini, and Chocolate Nano Fendi First), a "Fendi Rain Stripes" suit, a few Wrappys, and a nice poncho that I wear quite a bit.  And probably a few other small things I'm forgetting.  Any other Fendi fans here in the Hermès forum?
> 
> View attachment 5157753
> View attachment 5157754
> View attachment 5157755
> View attachment 5157756
> View attachment 5157757
> View attachment 5157758
> View attachment 5157759
> View attachment 5157760
> View attachment 5157761
> View attachment 5157763
> View attachment 5157764
> View attachment 5157765


----------



## am2022

I really need to get pointers from you in jewelry shopping - I remember seeing these jewels at bond street in London and my jaw almost fell to the ground ! ❤️


etoupebirkin said:


> I spend far too much time on TheRealReal. Every once in a while it pays off. I just found a Bayco Sapphire and Diamond Bypass ring that retails for $12-13K (the matching bracelet with the same two flower motifs sells for $13,750). I got it for $1,595.00. Obviously, the consignor did not know what she was consigning. And TRR did not recognize the hallmark. But I did!!!
> 
> I own a few Bayco pieces. They have the best colored gemstones in the business and places like Graff, HW, and others source their colored stones from them.
> 
> This is an entry level piece. But it’s perfect for every day. It matches my Robert Demeglio sapphire stretch bracelet, Jean Vitau tennis bracelet, and Graff Sapphire butterfly earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5161389
> View attachment 5161390


----------



## JeanGranger

Celine tshirt and KW Super Hybrid Sunglasses


----------



## cecchetti

Waiting for this bag(monogrammed) to arrive in 3-4 weeks..if it was H I could never afford it..


----------



## A bottle of Red

etoupebirkin said:


> I spend far too much time on TheRealReal. Every once in a while it pays off. I just found a Bayco Sapphire and Diamond Bypass ring that retails for $12-13K (the matching bracelet with the same two flower motifs sells for $13,750). I got it for $1,595.00. Obviously, the consignor did not know what she was consigning. And TRR did not recognize the hallmark. But I did!!!
> 
> I own a few Bayco pieces. They have the best colored gemstones in the business and places like Graff, HW, and others source their colored stones from them.
> 
> This is an entry level piece. But it’s perfect for every day. It matches my Robert Demeglio sapphire stretch bracelet, Jean Vitau tennis bracelet, and Graff Sapphire butterfly earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5161389
> View attachment 5161390



Just came across this thread & would love to see a pic of your graff earrings!


----------



## etoupebirkin

A bottle of Red said:


> Just came across this thread & would love to see a pic of your graff earrings!


Here’s a pic along with a sapphire and diamond chain I own.


----------



## A bottle of Red

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s a pic along with a sapphire and diamond chain I own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218529



So beautiful!


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## Birkinitis

etoupebirkin said:


> Here’s a pic along with a sapphire and diamond chain I own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218529


Divine!!!


----------



## 880

Custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com in Paris.
pics cross posted from other threads. It’s my most finely made handbag. Even the dustbag was hand stitched best quality leather, a work of art in and of itself.


----------



## etoupebirkin

880 said:


> Custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com in Paris.
> pics cross posted from other threads. It’s my most finely made handbag. Even the dustbag was hand stitched best quality leather, a work of art in and of itself.
> View attachment 5231267
> View attachment 5231266
> View attachment 5231265
> View attachment 5231264


 I am in L O V E !!!


----------



## Birkinitis

880 said:


> Custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com in Paris.
> pics cross posted from other threads. It’s my most finely made handbag. Even the dustbag was hand stitched best quality leather, a work of art in and of itself.
> View attachment 5231267
> View attachment 5231266
> View attachment 5231265
> View attachment 5231264


This is absolutely stellar


----------



## hermesgeek

Didn’t know this forum existed! Anyway just posted my bag of the day in balenciaga that I haven’t used in yeaaarrrrsss but I’m so glad I found it holding up really well in my closet. Here it is!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Too cute not to post!


----------



## sbelle

880 said:


> Custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com in Paris.
> pics cross posted from other threads. It’s my most finely made handbag. Even the dustbag was hand stitched best quality leather, a work of art in and of itself.
> View attachment 5231267
> View attachment 5231266
> View attachment 5231265
> View attachment 5231264



Oh my goodness -- beyond lovely!  Did you buy it in Paris or here?


----------



## 880

sbelle said:


> Oh my goodness -- beyond lovely!  Did you buy it in Paris or here?



I had always planned to go to Paris to order my bag in person (DH orders custom Duret belts from leffot in NY)
But with Covid restrictions on travel, I decided to remote order. This was  after @Tasha1  did a remote order herself. she started a Duret thread here. I’m already trying to decide my second bag 






						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Duret provided video updates via Signal of the making of the bag. I was able to chose between three H quality buffalo Dalmatian hides, and I picked the one with the most striations and contrast. A remote order does require a certain amount of trust and faith, as every bag is unique. He does have an extraordinary aesthetic and firm opinion, and I found that it produced the best result to relax and follow his instinct. The bag also goes with every outfit I’ve worn. i Listed price and other details on @Tasha1 ‘s thread


----------



## Tasha1

880 said:


> Custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.com in Paris.



My addition
I love Hermes, especially B30/35 but everybody knows about that ado to place a SO. The second brand I was keen on is Delvaux, but something went wrong with the brand and I stepped down. 
I wanted an exotic bag and Duret offered me a rich choice of colours and the bag was ordered remotely. This is porosos, completely hand stitched






and the bag in rl


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> My addition
> I love Hermes, especially B30/35 but everybody knows about that ado to place a SO. The second brand I was keen on is Delvaux, but something went wrong with the brand and I stepped down.
> I wanted an exotic bag and Duret offered me a rich choice of colours and the bag was ordered remotely. This is porosos, completely hand stitched
> View attachment 5232166
> View attachment 5232167
> View attachment 5232168
> 
> 
> 
> and the bag in rl
> 
> View attachment 5232170


LOVE this! LOVE LOVE LOVE! I am so happy for you! Duret is making DH a belt of Buffalo Dalmatian with custom black HW and a grey matte alligator finished like nubuck while I think about the next one! Hugs


----------



## Christofle

Tasha1 said:


> My addition
> I love Hermes, especially B30/35 but everybody knows about that ado to place a SO. The second brand I was keen on is Delvaux, but something went wrong with the brand and I stepped down.
> I wanted an exotic bag and Duret offered me a rich choice of colours and the bag was ordered remotely. This is porosos, completely hand stitched
> View attachment 5232166
> View attachment 5232167
> View attachment 5232168
> 
> 
> 
> and the bag in rl
> 
> View attachment 5232170


One of the most amazing bags on TPF


----------



## Christofle

Still loving these and well worth the wait.


----------



## Heatherkf

Christofle said:


> Still loving these and well worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232390
> View attachment 5232391


What brand are these bags by?


----------



## Christofle

Heatherkf said:


> What brand are these bags by?


Delvaux.


----------



## sbelle

880 said:


> I had always planned to go to Paris to order my bag in person (DH orders custom Duret belts from leffot in NY)
> But with Covid restrictions on travel, I decided to remote order. This was  after @Tasha1  did a remote order herself. she started a Duret thread here. I’m already trying to decide my second bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret provided video updates via Signal of the making of the bag. I was able to chose between three H quality buffalo Dalmatian hides, and I picked the one with the most striations and contrast. A remote order does require a certain amount of trust and faith, as every bag is unique. He does have an extraordinary aesthetic and firm opinion, and I found that it produced the best result to relax and follow his instinct. The bag also goes with every outfit I’ve worn. i Listed price and other details on @Tasha1 ‘s thread



Thank you so much for the information!  I am so tempted!  I am going to Paris next week -- fingers crossed-- and I would love to see if I can stop in and see them.  If not, it is nice to know that remote orders are available.

I LOVE your bag!


----------



## Birkinitis

sbelle said:


> Thank you so much for the information!  I am so tempted!  I am going to Paris next week -- fingers crossed-- and I would love to see if I can stop in and see them.  If not, it is nice to know that remote orders are available.
> 
> I LOVE your bag!


Let us know if you were able to stop in to visit their Paris atelier.  I'm interested as well and creating something with them sounds like a lovely experience.


----------



## allure244

Got this cutie Chanel denim mini square pearl crush to wear with my denim oasis


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Cashmere set from Npeal for the holidays  Roll neck jumper, pants and slippers in Fumo Grey.

Wanted a matching hat for the cold weather coming up here in the nord and decided to try one from Maxmara. Haven’t received it yet though.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Been a while since I bought myself a non H bag… had to get this cutie cos it’s like my mini Lindy, small but spacious, the color is perfect and in Hawaii it’s about $300 USD cheaper than in mainland and it was tax free! I regret not buying another one in a different color.


----------



## mcwee

A Deauville and a brooch.


----------



## JeanGranger

Gucci Run Sneakers
Black/Geeen/Yellow


----------



## LeahLVoes

Meet Salvatore my handsome Italian that took my right to ban island. #BoysAndToys


----------



## tadhana

Love H and cars but love cars a tad more.


----------



## Birkinitis

shellan310 said:


> Love H and cars but love cars a tad more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329736


let's see the whole shebang!  I join you on the car love. xoxoxo


----------



## Tonimichelle

DennisLVoes said:


> Meet Salvatore my handsome Italian that took my right to ban island. #BoysAndToys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329592


Love a Vespa! Totally off topic but can’t resist.. this was the last one I owned (no longer sadly). He was called Luigi and he looks a bit ratty, but that is the original paint from 1958!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Tonimichelle said:


> Love a Vespa! Totally off topic but can’t resist.. this was the last one I owned (no longer sadly). He was called Luigi and he looks a bit ratty, but that is the original paint from 1958!
> View attachment 5329876


What a beauty! Such an Icon! Why did you let him go tho?


----------



## Tonimichelle

DennisLVoes said:


> What a beauty! Such an Icon! Why did you let him go tho?


Thanks! A Vespa GS150 was the dream Vespa for me. I rode bigger bikes (a Ducati 748 at one point) and Vespas for years and years.. Still have a shed full of tools and Dellorto carb parts! I guess the older I got the more I got concerned with coming back in one bit. Riding them became a perfect sunny day only thing and it just felt a waste of money keeping them. I’m pretty nifty at a spark plug change though (and can rebuild a two stroke engine if pushed ). That’s also where my love of Doc Martens stems from!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks! A Vespa GS150 was the dream Vespa for me. I rode bigger bikes (a Ducati 748 at one point) and Vespas for years and years.. Still have a shed full of tools and Dellorto carb parts! I guess the older I got the more I got concerned with coming back in one bit. Riding them became a perfect sunny day only thing and it just felt a waste of money keeping them. I’m pretty nifty at a spark plug change though (and can rebuild a two stroke engine if pushed ). That’s also where my love of Doc Martens stems from!



You are so cool! I couldn't build anything If my life depended on it. I think my new Vespa is my starting point I was never interested in motorcycles before but that little Vespa changed everything for me. But you made great points and I totally get it. It has to make sense. And yeah why hold onto something that might bring joy but only in such a limited capacity. PS Docs are the best!


----------



## Tonimichelle

DennisLVoes said:


> You are so cool! I couldn't build anything If my life depended on it. I think my new Vespa is my starting point I was never interested in motorcycles before but that little Vespa changed everything for me. But you made great points and I totally get it. It has to make sense. And yeah why hold onto something that might bring joy but only in such a limited capacity. PS Docs are the best!


I’m really not cool! I can’t cook to save my life for instance   But thank you


----------



## tadhana

Birkinitis said:


> let's see the whole shebang!  I join you on the car love. xoxoxo


Wonder why I like orange? Lol


----------



## ricababes

This!


----------



## JeanGranger

GG Lamé


----------



## JeanGranger

Dior Star Sneaker


----------



## jyyanks

Here’s one of mine


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Just had to…


----------



## suziez

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5575788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to…


I bought the same bag and love it.  thinking of buying it in pink too.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Gucci Ophidia mini GG bucket bag, and a few cozy knits for autumn. All from Mytheresa.


----------



## diane278

Two non-H straps for my gold & noir TPM’s. I’m still searching for one for my Etain tpm.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

diane278 said:


> Two non-H straps for my gold & noir TPM’s. I’m still searching for one for my Etain tpm.
> View attachment 5594662
> 
> View attachment 5594661


I LOVE those straps   It completely changed the look of the bag!. Would you mind me asking where did you find these? Because the price of straps here in Canada cost almost as much as the bag. I hope you find one for your Etain one.


----------



## diane278

PrayersandPurses said:


> I LOVE those straps   It completely changed the look of the bag!. Would you mind me asking where did you find these? Because the price of straps here in Canada cost almost as much as the bag. I hope you find one for your Etain one.


I got them from GladHandCrafts on Etsy.  They make this pattern in several widths. I originally bought a larger width one for my Sellier Evelyn, after I’d bought the authentic Hermes version that ended up being too long and a quite a bit more expensive. I paid less than $30 each for these two, which are the same width of the strap that came with the bags (1”). I have seen them on other Etsy sites also. 









						View 2.5-4 cm Bag Strap by GlamHandCrafts on Etsy
					

Shop It's all Diy. I'll keep improvinge❤ by GlamHandCrafts. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking..




					www.etsy.com


----------



## diane278

Before Hermes, I was a Bottega girl. I thought I was done with Bottega but stumbled on this clutch a week ago. I liked it from the first time I saw it, (about a year ago ?)  but resisted. Not this time! The body is a hard shell with leather adhered to it so that it appears to be stone. It‘s not practical, but I decided it didn’t need to be….it just needs to keep making me smile. I do love a good clutch! (It’s not great with this outfit…..but it’ll be nice with cashmere sweaters this fall.)


----------



## undecided45

I was looking for a nice evening bag but I’m on ban island.  I found this gorgeous vintage navy Delvaux clutch in a box-like leather for a tiny fraction of the price of any H jige, egee, etc.

Leather is beautiful, stitching is gorgeous, and I can’t wait to take her out!!


----------



## redwings

Was looking for boots and Hermes knee high jumping boots didn’t appeal (no zip issue). 

Was invited to the Trunk Show for Dior’s 2023 cruise collection to try on samples. Had the pleasure of speaking to the regional buyer there who showed me some limited edition stock.

Prebooked a pair of these boots in Dior so those will be coming in soon  

Went shopping in Cartier for corporate gifts too.


----------



## Birkinitis

redwings said:


> Was looking for boots and Hermes knee high jumping boots didn’t appeal (no zip issue).
> 
> Was invited to the Trunk Show for Dior’s 2023 cruise collection to try on samples. Had the pleasure of speaking to the regional buyer there who showed me some limited edition stock.
> 
> Prebooked a pair of these boots in Dior so those will be coming in soon
> 
> Went shopping in Cartier for corporate gifts too.
> 
> View attachment 5631920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631922


I adore these boots,just spent an hour trying to find them, no luck I absolutely love them!


----------



## redwings

Birkinitis said:


> I adore these boots,just spent an hour trying to find them, no luck I absolutely love them!


Ahh. Dior Cruise 2023 (see the sister boots below) has not debut online, other than in the runway show, or in the boutiques yet (just a trunk show of the runway). You can check if Dior‘s trunk show is still in the boutiques near you - now it is just a pre ordering session where samples are shown.

I tried to pre book the sister boots first below but someone booked the allotment for my size and a waitlist has started with no guarantees. Basically the other sizes were also snapped up by clients who came earlier before my appointment. Very limited due to the work required to make them. Mine was not in the runway show and also limited to one per size in my city.

This RTW is very different from their others because the lacing is done in collaboration with Spanish embroiderers and artisans, basically haute couture done in RTW style.


----------



## grismouette

My first lv purchase for myself. A custom trunk inside + out. (Interior is green & added me + bf’s initials) Took a little over a year to complete. Really conflicted on how I feel about this piece. Although it’s cute from afar I have to be honest the whole experience and quality was disappointing and I’ll never buy lv again. I’ve learned my lesson- save your money for H!


----------



## yyy2015

grismouette said:


> View attachment 5632534
> 
> 
> My first lv purchase for myself. A custom trunk inside + out. (Interior is green & added me + bf’s initials) Took a little over a year to complete. Really conflicted on how I feel about this piece. Although it’s cute from afar I have to be honest the whole experience and quality was disappointing and I’ll never buy lv again. I’ve learned my lesson- save your money for H!


Sorry to hear you are not happy about it.

I also have two custom trunks on order.

It is probably overpriced for the quality of the trunk.  I just think of the $ spent is for my artist’s customization.  And his work is amazing, looks like a photo at a quick glance. 

My store manager has treated me extremely well.

For the same price, H bags over LV for sure.


----------



## Birkinitis

grismouette said:


> View attachment 5632534
> 
> 
> My first lv purchase for myself. A custom trunk inside + out. (Interior is green & added me + bf’s initials) Took a little over a year to complete. Really conflicted on how I feel about this piece. Although it’s cute from afar I have to be honest the whole experience and quality was disappointing and I’ll never buy lv again. I’ve learned my lesson- save your money for H!


Couldn't agree with you more, similar experience, never again.


----------



## grismouette

yyy2015 said:


> Sorry to hear you are not happy about it.
> 
> I also have two custom trunks on order.
> 
> It is probably overpriced for the quality of the trunk.  I just think of the $ spent is for my artist’s customization.  And his work is amazing, looks like a photo at a quick glance.
> 
> My store manager has treated me extremely well.
> 
> For the same price, H bags over LV for sure.


Thank you ❤️ Happy to hear you have a great lv experience  and I’m excited for you to receive your custom trunks!

The trunks are a hefty price, especially with the extra $$ to customize the interior. But the experience was what really ruined it for me. I originally contacted the artist I wanted to work with through DM because I was a fan of this artist and asked if she could paint a trunk for me which she said yes! When picking a trunk she asked me if I wanted to do a custom interior and I thought why not? I love special pieces! Welp I regret doing a custom piece SO MUCH. Since I did a custom interior that took over a year to make, by the time the trunk was finished the artist got promoted and didn’t have time to do my trunk anymore so passed me on to someone else. 
…And of course the interior shade of green looked waaay different than the stock photos
…and yesterday I took the plastic off the hardware and there’s tons of oxidation or watermarks or something permanent on the hardware, and even one of the corners is already starting to rust! 

Ahhh TLDR I’m happy to put this project behind me. On to new and better! 







Birkinitis said:


> Couldn't agree with you more, similar experience, never again.


I’m sorry to hear you had a similar experience to me


----------



## yyy2015

grismouette said:


> Thank you ❤️ Happy to hear you have a great lv experience  and I’m excited for you to receive your custom trunks!
> 
> The trunks are a hefty price, especially with the extra $$ to customize the interior. But the experience was what really ruined it for me. I originally contacted the artist I wanted to work with through DM because I was a fan of this artist and asked if she could paint a trunk for me which she said yes! When picking a trunk she asked me if I wanted to do a custom interior and I thought why not? I love special pieces! Welp I regret doing a custom piece SO MUCH. Since I did a custom interior that took over a year to make, by the time the trunk was finished the artist got promoted and didn’t have time to do my trunk anymore so passed me on to someone else.
> …And of course the interior shade of green looked waaay different than the stock photos
> …and yesterday I took the plastic off the hardware and there’s tons of oxidation or watermarks or something permanent on the hardware, and even one of the corners is already starting to rust!
> 
> Ahhh TLDR I’m happy to put this project behind me. On to new and better!
> View attachment 5632574
> View attachment 5632575
> View attachment 5632576
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry to hear you had a similar experience to me


Wow, I certainly understand your displeasure.  I don’t think anyone will be happy with what you went through.  

Did you try taking it back to the store to fix the oxidation issue?  

I ended up picking the dark grey because the artist told me that would be a better color for him to paint on, and the potential for the brass to tarnish over time.


----------



## redwings

Palnart Poc - handmade pewter by the Japanese artisans and I was a fan of their items when I lived in Japan. Hard to get overseas and many items are so cute. 
One is the brooch (garden of Eden style with the snake and the apples)
Other is an obidome (decorative Japanese kimono belt tie item) for my actual kimono, worn to shrine or relatives’ events in Japan.
Bought them through Buyee Japan (a lot of the Japanese eBay resellers overprice things too much)
Total less than 80 USD.

I love them snakes (not snakeskin though - I prefer real snakes unharmed) - that’s why Gucci and Bvlgari also still have my business. Last pic is my new Gucci belt.


----------



## redwings

Also my Gucci ouroboros earrings and pinkie ring in yellow gold with emerald. Above are my tiffany tahitian pearl earrings upside down because they pop up roll about. One of the ouroboros earrings is being worn on my troublesome pierced hole in my ear (closes up very fast if not worn daily).


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

As I live in Northern Europe I need to have a thing for winter outerwear 

My latest treats to get ready for this years winter season is three pieces from Moncler. One of my favorite non H brands.

The padded long cardigan is perfect for the weather we have now, 9 degrees celsius and sun.
​


----------



## diane278

I purchased this RL pouch during my quarantine. I’ve been adding Timberland boots to my closet and thought a tan suede pouch would go well with the boots in rainy weather. (I intend to use the pouch in any weather…..)


----------



## redwings

diane278 said:


> I purchased this RL pouch during my quarantine. I’ve been adding Timberland boots to my closet and thought a tan suede pouch would go well with the boots in rainy weather. (I intend to use the pouch in any weather…..)
> View attachment 5637699
> View attachment 5637700
> View attachment 5637701
> View attachment 5637702


Love timberlands. I have one which is Inuit style and that kept my toes cosy and toasty in the arctic -33 degree winter.


----------



## diane278

redwings said:


> Love timberlands. I have one which is Inuit style and that kept my toes cosy and toasty in the arctic -33 degree winter.


They take me back to my hippie college days….


----------



## maryg1

grismouette said:


> View attachment 5632534
> 
> 
> My first lv purchase for myself. A custom trunk inside + out. (Interior is green & added me + bf’s initials) Took a little over a year to complete. Really conflicted on how I feel about this piece. Although it’s cute from afar I have to be honest the whole experience and quality was disappointing and I’ll never buy lv again. I’ve learned my lesson- save your money for H!


Sorry to hear the whole experience wasn’t satisfying for you, but let me tell you that I find this an amazing piece, and having your pup painted on it makes it truly special. I’m curious about the whole process TBH.


----------



## tpm1224

I started hoarding Lululemon bags. Lol. I picked up the everywhere belt bag last year to carry when running errands or walks with my dog. But then a few months ago I wanted something really casual and carefree for bad weather that I can toss around…and I just started going a little nuts with lululemon bags. I’ve owned their bags from 15 years ago or so  when my son was a baby.  But here I am today adding them back.  Lol. As a matter of fact, I just ordered another black all night festival bag with the gold hardware.  ‍♀️


----------



## grismouette

maryg1 said:


> Sorry to hear the whole experience wasn’t satisfying for you, but let me tell you that I find this an amazing piece, and having your pup painted on it makes it truly special. I’m curious about the whole process TBH.


Thank you for your kind words ❤️ I do agree the final painting is beautiful… it only adds to my conflicted feelings lol! At the end of the day I really do choose to look at the positives more than the negatives but needed to vent about my experience. If my biggest problem is my custom Louis Vuitton trunk didn’t turn out the way I expected then I’m truly living a blessed life! 

Feel free to ask any questions you have! I recalled my experience in a post after this^ one and am happy to answer any specific questions too!


----------



## grismouette

I’m usually not a negative person so I’ll try to redeem myself here… just picked up a different customization project that took 1.5years and went *amazing*

My custom chrome hearts converse


----------



## MaryAndDogs

grismouette said:


> I’m usually not a negative person so I’ll try to redeem myself here… just picked up a different customization project that took 1.5years and went *amazing*
> 
> My custom chrome hearts converse
> View attachment 5638927
> View attachment 5638928



Totally love those sneakers!


----------



## redwings

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am not sure if this is a real post or an advertising one, disguised as an actual post from an actual person... So, I'll respond with my true experience. I have once purchased a Monclear Winter jacket, which unfortunately was the worst Winter jacket ever! It was NOT warm at all, nor could it withstand even the lightest drizzle...I live in Germany, I ride a bike everywhere and it rains here a lot. A 5 minute bike ride in a light drizzle while wearing the Monclear Winter jacket would leave me soaking wet
> I threw the thing away.
> Who buys those things? People who wear then to the mall?


For arctic winter jackets (I used to go frequently up to Karisgasniemi, Svalbard or Abisko for the northern lights), I don’t have luxury branded jackets. Moncler is French and I don’t think the French has that many -33c temperatures.

My requirements for arctic wear : DuPont waterproof material or GoreTex. Have two jackets (not luxury brand or even contemporary designer) were bought from ‘military’/camping wear shops in Sweden and Finland. I could just wear a t-shirt and jeans in -5c with one of the jackets on top. No luxury brand can match those two in frigid freezing weather.

And unfortunately I have to use real fur for lining because it reduces my need to layer more.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Yesterday I purchased the LV Christmas Animation NYC passport holder. I just love NYC  and yellow makes me happy!


----------



## Neeya

redwings said:


> Palnart Poc - handmade pewter by the Japanese artisans and I was a fan of their items when I lived in Japan. Hard to get overseas and many items are so cute.
> One is the brooch (garden of Eden style with the snake and the apples)
> Other is an obidome (decorative Japanese kimono belt tie item) for my actual kimono, worn to shrine or relatives’ events in Japan.
> Bought them through Buyee Japan (a lot of the Japanese eBay resellers overprice things too much)
> Total less than 80 USD.
> 
> I love them snakes (not snakeskin though - I prefer real snakes unharmed) - that’s why Gucci and Bvlgari also still have my business. Last pic is my new Gucci belt.



I adore Palnart Poc! They make the cutest jewelry! I haven't been to Japan since Covid began (of course ; and I miss the small jewelry brands! Fillyjonk is super cute too; little houses and chairs on top of various stones/crystals, CoccoDeco, Elcami, and Gondoa shop pieces are also fun for cute jewelry.


----------



## tolliv

Snagged these today.


----------



## 880

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am not sure if this is a real post or an advertising one, disguised as an actual post from an actual person... So, I'll respond with my true experience. I have once purchased a Monclear Winter jacket, which unfortunately was the worst Winter jacket ever! It was NOT warm at all, nor could it withstand even the lightest drizzle...I live in Germany, I ride a bike everywhere and it rains here a lot. A 5 minute bike ride in a light drizzle while wearing the Monclear Winter jacket would leave me soaking wet
> I threw the thing away.
> Who buys those things? People who wear then to the mall?


You may have a point  I went skiing in Whistler in my moncler jacket but come to think of it, I used an Arc’teryx performance shell over it. the fur trimmed hood got soaked pretty quickly


----------



## allanrvj

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am not sure if this is a real post or an advertising one, disguised as an actual post from an actual person... So, I'll respond with my true experience. I have once purchased a Monclear Winter jacket, which unfortunately was the worst Winter jacket ever! It was NOT warm at all, nor could it withstand even the lightest drizzle...I live in Germany, I ride a bike everywhere and it rains here a lot. A 5 minute bike ride in a light drizzle while wearing the Monclear Winter jacket would leave me soaking wet
> I threw the thing away.
> Who buys those things? People who wear then to the mall?


I had a Moncler Maya for 11 years that I replaced with the same model but different color. Best jacket. Super warm and you can stuff it in a bag when there's no coat check 
I live in Scandinavia.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

redwings said:


> For arctic winter jackets (I used to go frequently up to Karisgasniemi, Svalbard or Abisko for the northern lights), I don’t have luxury branded jackets. Moncler is French and I don’t think the French has that many -33c temperatures.
> 
> My requirements for arctic wear : DuPont waterproof material or GoreTex. Have two jackets (not luxury brand or even contemporary designer) were bought from ‘military’/camping wear shops in Sweden and Finland. I could just wear a t-shirt and jeans in -5c with one of the jackets on top. No luxury brand can match those two in frigid freezing weather.
> 
> And unfortunately I have to use real fur for lining because it reduces my need to layer more.



I sooo LOVE your approach! And I am all for reducing layers  If it were up to me (and my little doggie ), we would live in a place that would require a sweatshirt or maybe a nice Kashmir scarf in Winter but no more  I love to wear a T-shirt all year round and just put something really warm over it. So, I guess, I'll have to visit those camping/military shops in Sweeden  and get myself geared up for the upcoming season  I think my Patagonia, very light, fall jacket was actually twice as warm and functional as Monclear Winter jacket .  

I always think, why not give credit where the credit's due?...At the same time, I really appreciate reading honest reviews from people who are not paid for their opinions. It has been very  helpful for me in the past so I want to return this favour.


----------



## luckylove

allanrvj said:


> I had a Moncler Maya for 11 years that I replaced with the same model but different color. Best jacket. Super warm and you can stuff it in a bag when there's no coat check
> I live in Scandinavia.


I love my moncler jacket too! It has handled harsh winter storms beautifully for years. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another in the future.


----------



## allanrvj

tolliv said:


> Snagged these today.
> 
> View attachment 5642807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642819


Love the Ambassade! Been eyeing that one after seeing Brooklyn Beckham with it


----------



## tolliv

allanrvj said:


> Love the Ambassade! Been eyeing that one after seeing Brooklyn Beckham with it


Thank you!

Brooklyn is old enough. Oh my time has flown by.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am not sure if this is a real post or an advertising one, disguised as an actual post from an actual person... So, I'll respond with my true experience. I have once purchased a Monclear Winter jacket, which unfortunately was the worst Winter jacket ever! It was NOT warm at all, nor could it withstand even the lightest drizzle...I live in Germany, I ride a bike everywhere and it rains here a lot. A 5 minute bike ride in a light drizzle while wearing the Monclear Winter jacket would leave me soaking wet
> I threw the thing away.
> Who buys those things? People who wear then to the mall?


That’s very rude. I have a long history here at the PF with only genuine posts, that are in no way advertising.

If you don’t appreciate the brand that’s up to you, but why do you try do make other people look bad?


----------



## 880

Non H indulgence (I believe @Christofle and @Yoshi1296 are also Leffot fans)

Hand lasted and hand welted, customized (color and stitching and material, but not custom last) sneakers from
Hiro Yanagimachi (i got white sneakers with black soles and black top stitching as well as black leather sneakers
with black suede sides).  DH also got a couple of pairs of sneakers and gloves. base price for sneakers is 1500USD; Up to 1900 USD for customized options. 






plus customized fur lined Mittens in bleu iris camo pattern suede with gray fur lining from Tomas Reimer







all trunk show from Leffot.com





						Leffot
					






					leffot.com


----------



## 880

Hiro asked to take pics of his clients to inspire his artisans 
DH and I are bottom left (with my H toile jacket and quadrille K28 off to the side)
and we‘re holding up models of our sneakers that Hiro will customize for us
credit: Hiro ‘s Instagram page
thank you to @Christofle for sending it to me  

note: if anyone is interested in ordering Hiros sneakers (i am not affiliated in any way except as a satisfied client) 
I took the same size as I did in Birkenstocks and in chanel espadrilles. . .


----------



## _Petra_

Super guilty of: 1) buying summer sandals in winter; 2) preferring Chanel’ dad sandals to Chypre sandals! I was super lucky to snatch this pair, I had never managed to find them in my size and now finally I got them in this super special multicolor version!
I also recently bought a pair of princetown slippers with fur, attaching an action pic with my Herbag and my Le
Jardin de Leila shawl peeping out…
feeling guilty towards H now, but I think it was worthwhile   
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_Petra_ said:


> Super guilty of: 1) buying summer sandals in winter; 2) preferring Chanel’ dad sandals to Chypre sandals! I was super lucky to snatch this pair, I had never managed to find them in my size and now finally I got them in this super special multicolor version!
> I also recently bought a pair of princetown slippers with fur, attaching an action pic with my Herbag and my Le
> Jardin de Leila shawl peeping out…
> feeling guilty towards H now, but I think it was worthwhile
> thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5656707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656708


Congratulations on your lovely sandals. Don't feel guilty. Enjoy your purchases


----------



## _Petra_

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your lovely sandals. Don't feel guilty. Enjoy your purchases


thank you very much @PrayersandPurses you are always super kind… I will try not to feel guilty, I promise!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Okay so these are not designer. But I love Mephisto sandals. I think these are my 6th pair. They’re Made in Portugal (not Italy). They are so comfortable and they were on final sale for $93


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Purchased this really nice Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite scarf for my older son’s birthday.


----------



## Friscalating

This Baguette Phone Pouch accidentally went home with me…

Called a phone pouch but actually holds a tad more than what my Mini K could. Perhaps they ought to rename the MK the Kelly Phone Pouch


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> This Baguette Phone Pouch accidentally went home with me…
> 
> Called a phone pouch but actually holds a tad more than what my Mini K could. Perhaps they ought to rename the MK the Kelly Phone Pouch
> 
> View attachment 5669327


Congratulations @Friscalating.  I love this  and love Fendi. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## Friscalating

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @Friscalating.  I love this  and love Fendi. Wear it in good health and happiness


Thank you @PrayersandPurses , I shall do my best!


----------

